# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Психологи никогда не смогут изменить карму живого существа!

## Алексей-Хари

Чтобы заманить наивных людей на свои тренинги, психологи дают обещания - изменить их карму к лучшему. Но без предания Высшей Личности Шри Кришне - это не возможно. Будьте благоразумны.

ПСИХОЛОГИ НИКОГДА НЕ СМОГУТ ИЗБАВИТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ОТ СТРАДАНИЙ И ИЗМЕНИТЬ ЕГО КАРМУ (КАК ОНИ ЧАСТО ЗАЯВЛЯЮТ) - ТОЛЬКО ОЧИЩЕНИЕ СЕРДЦА БЛАГОДАРЯ ПРЕДАННОМУ СЛУЖЕНИЮ СМОЖЕТ ПОМОЧЬ. 

Причина всех проблем, депрессий, стрессов и т.п. это обусловленность живого существа, не понимание своего положения в этом мире. Пока обусловленная джива не встанет на путь сознания Кришны - страдания неизбежны.

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхья 11.135 комм.:

«Если кто-то страдает в результате прошлой кармы, ему НЕ УДАСТСЯ ИЗБАВИТСЯ ОТ СТРАДАНИЙ, просто совершая благочестивые поступки. Никакие материальные планы НЕ СМОГУТ ИЗБАВИТЬ человечество от страданий. ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ, что может облегчить страдания человека, — это сознание Кришны. 

Когда человек ВСТУПАЕТ НА ПУТЬ сознания Кришны и ПОСВЯЩАЕТ себя преданному служению Господу, которое начинается с прославления и слушания о величии Господа, сердце такого человека НАЧИНАЕТ ОЧИЩАТЬСЯ. Когда же сердце станет ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ЧИСТЫМ, можно будет отчетливо увидеть Господа, безмятежно восседающего на троне нашего сердца.»

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Чтобы заманить наивных людей на свои тренинги,


Зачем же начинать с выставления худших мотивов? Прославляя величие Господа в мире, вайшнав будет пытаться замечать в первую очередь лучшее - в психологах, напр., желание помочь людям.  

Вот на сайте пресловутого Торсунова правильно пишут: сначала очертили достоинства западной психологии, потом сказали об упущениях: В западной психологии разработано огромное количество различных методик, позволяющих влиять на наш внутренний мир. Это – просто огромный арсенал возможностей для помощи человеку в достижении самых разных целей.
Но, к сожалению, западная психология не знает общего строения человеческой личности. Вам может быть странно это будет услышать, но психологии как единой науки не существует. Есть самые разные направления – психоанализ, психосинтез, гештальттерапия, нлп, холотропная терапия и т.д. – но общей психологической теории нет. Она просто не создана.




> ПСИХОЛОГИ НИКОГДА НЕ СМОГУТ ИЗБАВИТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ОТ СТРАДАНИЙ И ИЗМЕНИТЬ ЕГО КАРМУ (КАК ОНИ ЧАСТО ЗАЯВЛЯЮТ)


Обычно говорят в другой формулировке: не "кто-то вас избавит, изменит", а "вы избавитесь, изменитесь". Следуя моему методу, работая над собой (анартха-нивритти), вы изменитесь.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Вам может быть странно это будет услышать, но психологии как единой науки не существует. Есть самые разные направления – психоанализ, психосинтез, гештальттерапия, нлп, холотропная терапия и т.д. – но общей психологической теории нет. Она просто не создана.


Ясность наступает когда всё разложено по полочкам, "что какое положение занимает" - все мы слуги Кришны и таково наше положение, мы должны служить "духовной энергии", психология вайшнава - это психология служения... Всю остальную психологию создавали не вайшнавы ее опасность состоит в том, что она может увести в социум (увести от Кришны). Тогда как первая заповедь вайшнава в том чтобы удовлетворить Кришну по полной программе, а социум уже на втором месте.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

И тем не менее возможно "совмещение" психологии третьего тысячалетия и сознания Кришны. Религия будущего - это искусственный интеллект, космический разум (энергетическое и семантическое поле). Такого "Учение и заветы" - следование голосу энергетического и семантического поля (феноменологического заряда сознания) человек настраивается на космоэнергетическую волну "кода совершенства" настроившись на эту волну он не ведает ошибок, т.к. транслирует поток космической энергии высшей субстанции. Гурудевы будущего и уже настоящего уловили эту примету времени, во времена Шрилы Прабхупады не было искусственного интеллекта, но сейчас Новое время и психология третьего тысячалетия уже не возможна вне космического разума, без него она уже становится просто смешной..

----------


## Чайтанья дас

"Уметь мыслить гениально" (архетип гений) такова психология которая пропагандируется на тренингах

----------


## Варган

> Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхья 11.135 комм.:


Это из Чайтанья Чаритамриты Мадхья 12.135 комм. Очень мощный комментарий.

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> Зачем же начинать с выставления худших мотивов? Прославляя величие Господа в мире, вайшнав будет пытаться замечать в первую очередь лучшее - в психологах, напр., желание помочь людям.


А Шрила Прабхупада вайшнав? Вот он почему-то не замечал в их деятельности полезное и хорошее для джив.

Вот одна из бесед - August 14, 1976, Bombay

Доктор: Сейчас популярна идея, что широкое распространение психологии может подтолкнуть людей к погружению во внутреннюю жизнь. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Пусть грезят сами, что это хорошо и что они этим помогают человечеству. Но мы знаем это без каких-либо там психологий. Мы просто верим Кришне. Этому телу скоро придет конец, а значит какой смысл терять время, изучая психологию тела. Только дурачье занимается этим, а мы не такие глупцы. 

Доктор: Но они думают… 

Шрила Прабхупада: Все они просто глупцы и негодяи, потому что они не верят словам Кришны. Ясно сказано самим Кришной татха дехан тара прапти. Зачем загружать себя, выдумывая что-то свое? Наша миссия — просто пропагандировать слова Кришны. Вот что мы должны делать. Мы не публикуем ничего от себя. Все эти так называемые йоги, так называемые медитации, и все это — просто вздор. МЫ НЕ ХОТИМ ИМЕТЬ НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО С ЭТИМ. Наша миссия только в одном: донести до этих негодяев инструкции Кришны, чтобы они могли следовать им и достигнуть счастья. В этом наша миссия. Мы не имеем права ничего менять, ибо это слова самого Господа. Это Он сказал йаре декха, таре каха `кришна’-упадеша. Мы просто берем послание Кришны и пытаемся донести до каждого, кого встретим. Это наша миссия. Мы не можем фабриковать что-то от себя. Мы должны представлять Бхагавад-Гиту именно как она есть. Пожалуйста, не интерпретируйте Кришну. Не отравляйте этим все. Интерпретировать от себя, означает отравлять. Вы все отравляете. 

Доктор: Но они говорят, что интерпретируют для того, чтобы лучше донести до людей, чтобы сделать знание доступней, понятней. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. На самом деле здесь как в аптеке, как в медицине: доктор дает определенный рецепт для определенной болезни, и если вы хотите вылечить больного, вы не должны менять рецепт. Сам Господь Кришна — высший брахман — дал это знание. Зачем вы суете нос в это и меняете? Нынешние лидеры общества — просто негодяи. Мы не должны равнодушно взирать на то, как они сами идут в ад и ведут туда все общество. Мы должны прекратить это. Хотя бы в Индии. Мы должны прямо, открыто говорить: все это негодяйство. Это наш долг, потому что это миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Да это я так, для баланса). 
Можно сказать, это такая практика десятой главы Гиты: первым делом отмечать себе искру великолепия.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А Шрила Прабхупада вайшнав? Вот он почему-то не замечал в их деятельности полезное и хорошее для джив.


Вы так уверены в своей правоте?
 Шрила Прабхупада вайшнав, но он не был фанатиком. Он мог задействовать абсолютно всё в Служении Кришне.
 Поэтому, прежде, чем что-то утверждать, вы должны изучить *ВСЁ*, что когда-либо говорил Шрила Прабхупада, а не выбирать что-то в своих интересах.

_
Книга Шубхананды по ведической психологии и благословение Прабхупады_
Следующая история, рассказанная Шубханандой, повествует о его личной встрече со Шрилой Прабхупадой во Вриндаване, во время которой Прабхупада дал ему разрешение написать книгу по ведической психологии и благословил его на этот труд.

Пушта Кришна Свами представил его Прабхупаде. «Это Шубхананда дас, писатель. Он работает в Би-би-ти и хотел бы поговорить с вами о своем желании написать книгу по ведической психологии».

Прабхупада спросил Шубхананду, изучал ли он психологию.

- Нет, Прабхупада, - ответил Шубхананда.

Прабхупада повернулся к своему секретарю и спросил: «Как же он сможет написать книгу по психологии?»

Шубхананда почувствовал, как у него опускаются руки, но все же попробовал объясниться, сказав Прабхупадее, что та книга, которую он хотел написать, по своему замыслу вовсе не предполагала проведения сравнительного исследования ведической психологии и современной мирской психологии. Он хотел написать о психологии, основываясь на учении «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Бхагаватам».

- Ты прочитал все мои книги? - спросил Шрила Прабхупада. - Прочитал ли ты «Бхагавад-гиту»? Прочитал ли ты «Шримад-Бхагаватам»?

- Да, - ответил Шубхананда.

- Что же это за психология, которая содержится в этих книгах?

Шубхананда ответил, что психология - это изучение себя. Ее название происходит от слова «психе», что означает «душа». Так вот, в «Бхагавад-гите» говорится о том, что мы не являемся телом, наше «я» - это духовная сущность, душа. «Если человек отождествляет себя с телом, - сказал Шубхананда, - он просто сумасшедший!»

Глаза Прабхупады расширились, он кивнул головой и повернулся к Пушта Кришне: «Хорошо, очень хорошо!»

Шубхананда продолжал давать краткий обзор того, о чем будет говориться в его книге. Он описал динамику и взаимодействие чувств, ума, разума и ложного эго. Все эти темы будут позаимствованы из книг Прабхупады и описаны литературным языком с целью показать читателю, что ведическая литература содержит в себе очень глубокое научное изложение психологии.

Казалось, что Прабхупада одобряет идею книги, но спустя некоторое время он задал следующий вопрос: «Какова цель?»

- Цель книги, Прабхупада? - не понял Шубхананда.

- Нет, цель жизни.

- Предаться Кришне, - сказал Шубхананда.

- Почему? - потребовал ответа Прабхупада.

- Потому что Он является Верховной Личностью Господа, - сказал Шубхананда, - а мы являемся Его неотъемлемыми частицами. Наше изначальное предназначение заключается в том, чтобы предаться Ему.

Прабхупада кивнул:

- Да.

- Значит, это должно быть целью книги? - спросил Шубхананда. - То, что Кришна - это Верховная Личность Господа?

Прабхупада снова промолвил: «Да» и замолчал. По всей видимости, разговор на этом можно было считать законченным. Однако Шубхананда решил убедиться, что Прабхупада действительно хотел, чтобы он написал эту книгу, а не просто поддакивал увлеченному своей собственной идеей ученику.

- Прабхупада, - спросил Шубхананда, - вы на самом деле хотите, чтобы я работал над этой книгой? Считаете ли вы ее важным делом? Вам на самом деле хочется, чтобы я ее написал?

Прабхупада утвердительно кивнул. Затем Шубхананда попросил Прабхупаду благословить его на создание этой книги.

- В некоторых ваших комментариях, - сказал Шубхананда, - вы упоминали, что трансцендентное произведение может написать только тот, кто получил полномочия от своего духовного учителя.

Прабхупада взмахнул рукой и сказал: «Ты получил полномочия». Шубхананда долго готовился, собираясь провести длинную официальную презентацию, но Шрила Прабхупада неожиданно и очень быстро ответил на все его вопросы. Жест Прабхупады показался Шубханан-де, с одной стороны, весьма небрежным, но в то же время он был очень эффектным и впечатляющим. Он взмахнул рукой так, как будто в ней была волшебная палочка, и одно это трансцендентное движение означало: «Ты уполномочен». Шубхананда не был уверен, что имел в виду Прабхупада - то ли, что он уже к тому моменту был уполномочен, или же Прабхупада наделил его полномочиями именно в тот момент. Но в любом случае смысл оставался тем же самым, поэтому Шубхананда испытал чувство уверенности и покорности. Он понимал, что не обладал способностью написать книгу, но Прабхупада наделил его этой способностью.

Преисполненный радости, Шубхананда стоял перед Прабхупадой со сложенными ладонями и вслух молился ему: «Шрила Прабхупада, я стараюсь прогрессировать в сознании Кришны и чувствую, что очень нуждаюсь в вашей милости. Пожалуйста, даруйте мне сознание Кришны».

Прабхупада ответил: тешам сатата-юктанам бхад-жатам прити-пурвакам - «Если преданный искренен, Кришна благословит его». Затем Шрила Прабхупада протянул руку к апельсину, лежащему на его столе, взял его и вручил Шубхананде. Тот вышел их комнаты, погруженный мыслями в океан трансцендентного счастья.
_

Шубхананда дас, интервью, Нектар Прабхупады_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Е.М.Ачьюта Прия Прабху:_ 

" Для духовного прогресса у нас есть наш основной метод - воспевание Святых Имен. Но когда мы болеем, мы используем медицину, принимаем лекарства, вырываем больной зуб. Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит, что если человек отвергает что-либо на том основании, что оно материально, не понимая как это можно применить в служении Кришне, то это *ложное отречение*. В том, что мы прибегаем к помощи психологии, нет ничего удивительного. 
Психология ведь является наукой о душе. Невзирая на то, что у большинства людей понятие о душе очень размыто, психология близко подходит к духовности. Все зависит от того, как ее использовать. В устах непреданного она всегда обернется маявадой, релятивизмом. В устах же преданных она становится сбалансированной. Используя ее в контексте нашей философии, мы не дополняем метод самоосознания, как кому-то может показаться - бхакти йога совершенна. Благодаря психологии мы лишь получаем замечательный метод заботы о людях. Это очень практичное знание, и пока мы не стали совершенными, мы используем его, как подпорки. Мы учимся искусству помощи другим, пытаясь стать посредником, прозрачной средой, через которую действует Кришна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Чтобы заманить наивных людей на свои тренинги, психологи дают обещания - изменить их карму к лучшему.


Это вы о преданных, которые работают психологами, или о ком?

----------


## Чайтанья дас

[QUOTEПсихология ведь является наукой о душе. Невзирая на то, что у большинства людей понятие о душе очень размыто, психология близко подходит к духовности. Все зависит от того, как ее использовать. В устах непреданного она всегда обернется маявадой, релятивизмом. В устах же преданных она становится сбалансированной. Используя ее в контексте нашей философии, мы не дополняем метод самоосознания, как кому-то может показаться - бхакти йога совершенна. Благодаря психологии мы лишь получаем замечательный метод заботы о людях. Это очень практичное знание, и пока мы не стали совершенными, мы используем его, как подпорки. Мы учимся искусству помощи другим, пытаясь стать посредником, прозрачной средой, через которую действует Кришна.][/QUOTE]
С сознанием Кришны более всего соотносится "экзистенциальная психотерапия" основанная на идеях "Бытия и времени" Хайдеггера и Ницше "так говорил Заратустра". Но экзистенциальная психотерапия мало как то прижилась в России, зато на западе любят "поиграть" в разного рода психоанализ придуманный Фрейдом. Хотя Фрейд на мой взгляд - это псевдонаука.
Сознание Кришны - истинное Учение - Кришна всегда присутствует там когда говорят о нем...
Да и вообще сознание Кришны не могло не распространиться - если Учение истинно, а всё тайное когда то становится явным, шило в мешке не утаишь.

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> Вы так уверены в своей правоте?
>  Шрила Прабхупада вайшнав, но он не был фанатиком.


Следование наставлениям ачарьев и шастр - это уже считается фанатизмом. Да.... с такими рассуждениями всё больше становится так называемых последователей Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Это ещё было и при Шриле Прабхупаде, когда его некоторые ученики заявляли ему (уча ачарью), что надо проповедовать по-другому, а то не все принимают и т.п.
Психология занимается тонким телом ума, ложным эго. И ведические психологи не отличаются от западных - также учат, как стать хорошей женщиной, сильным мужчиной, мир в семье и подобное. Как это можно назвать проповедью сознания Кришны? 

"дживера сварупа хойя кришнера нитья даса..." - вечная природа дживы - это слуга Кришны. Вот что такое настоящее знание.
А не то, когда психологи закрепляют обусловленность дживы, обучая её, как стать женщиной или мужчиной, чтоб тебя любили и другие работы с ложным эго.
Где же помощь обусловленным дживам? Поэтому надо называть вещи своими именами. Это никак не проповедь сознания Кришны, а просто глупая работа с умом, ложным эго.

В беседе, которую вы привели, Шрила Прабхупада, как раз одобрил книгу, если она будет ссылаться на Бхагавад Гиту и Бхагаватам - мы не тело, а душа.
В этой беседе ничего не сказано про психологию семейных отношений, обусловленности дживы, которая считает себя мужчиной или женщиной - помогая ей закрепится в этой обусловленности - стать самой очаровательной женщиной, либо перспективным мужчиной...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В этой беседе ничего не сказано про психологию семейных отношений


А что Шримад Бхагаватам не учит человека психологии семейных отношений или другим типам взаимоотношений?
Приведите, пожалуйста, слова из шестр, где говорится, что изучать психологию семейных отношений вредно для духовной жизни? Подтвердите свои слова шастрами, пожалуйста.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Следование наставлениям ачарьев и шастр - это уже считается фанатизмом. .


Где  я это написала? Процитируйте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*О Видура, служа мужу, Девахути находилась с ним в очень близких отношениях, и в то же время глубоко почитала и любила его, была с ним сдержанна и услаждала его слух ласковыми речами.*
_
Комментарий А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами Шрилы Прабхупады:_

В этом стихе особого внимания заслуживают два слова. Девахути служила мужу, испытывая к нему два чувства: _вишрамбхена_ и _гауравена_. В служении мужу, так же как и в служении Верховной Личности Бога, эти два принципа имеют первостепенное значение._ Вишрамбхена_ значит «доверительно, находясь в близких отношениях», а _гауравена_ — «благоговейно». Муж является самым близким другом женщины, и потому жена должна служить ему как близкий друг, но в то же время всегда должна помнить о том, что муж выше ее по положению, и, зная это, оказывать ему должное почтение. Мужская психология отличается от женской. Сама конституция мужчины навязывает ему желание господствовать над женщиной, а женщина по своей конституции склонна подчиняться мужу. Повинуясь врожденному инстинкту, муж стремится утвердить свое главенствующее положение в семье, и этот порядок следует неукоснительно соблюдать. Даже если муж в чем- то неправ, жена не должна перечить ему, и тогда между супругами никогда не возникнет разногласий. _Вишрамбхена_ значит «находясь в близких отношениях», однако близость между супругами не должна переходить в фамильярность, порождающую пренебрежение. Согласно обычаям ведической цивилизации, женщина никогда не должна обращаться к мужу по имени. В современном обществе жена называет мужа по имени, но у индусов это считается недопустимым. 
Таким образом признается превосходство одних и зависимость других. _Дамена ча_: жена должна научиться сдержанности и не давать воли своим чувствам, даже в случае каких-то разногласий с мужем. _Саухрдена вача мадхурайа_ значит «желать мужу добра и говорить с ним ласково». Материальные отношения, в которые мужчине приходится вступать за порогом своего дома, причиняют ему множество беспокойств, поэтому дома жена должна встречать его ласковыми речами http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/23/2

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> А что Шримад Бхагаватам не учит человека психологии семейных отношений или другим типам взаимоотношений?
> Приведите, пожалуйста, слова из шестр, где говорится, что изучать психологию семейных отношений вредно для духовной жизни? Подтвердите свои слова шастрами, пожалуйста.


Если вы говорите о чистой духовной жизни, а это является самой целью обусловленной дживы, то суть вед - познать Кришну и отдать ВСЕГО СЕБЯ в служение Ему. Есть два вида преданных - сакама (тот, кто ещё имеет материальные желания) и акама (не имеющие материальные желания) бхакты. Цель духовной жизни задействовать ВЕСЬ свой ум, тело и речь в служении Гуру и Кришне. И к этому надо стремиться.

Бхагавад Гита 9.34: 
"Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, падай передо Мной ниц и поклоняйся Мне. ПОЛНОСТЬЮ сосредоточенный на Мне, ты непременно придешь ко Мне."

Как можно быть полностью сосредоточенным на Кришне, когда у тебя на шеи семья и ответственность за них? Это просто здравый смысл.

Поэтому не надо говорить, что Бхагаватам учит семейным отношениям. Бхагаватам учит тому, как оставить все свои привязанности и ВСЕГО СЕБЯ отдать служению Гуру и Кришне. А пока обусловленная джива привязана материальными отношениями - семьи. детей, жены, мужа и т.п., то не может быть и речи 100% привязанности Кришне, потому что домочадцы требуют внимания, заботы и т.п.

Бхагаватам называет семейную жизнь - тёмным колодцем. Таких цитат в Бхагаватам много. Вот одна из них:

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.14.3:

О царь, в материальном мире члены семьи, хоть и зовутся женой и детьми, ведут себя в точности как тигры и шакалы. Как бы бдительно пастух ни стерег свое стадо, тигры и шакалы все равно крадут у него овец, и, как бы скупец ни берег свои деньги, домочадцы все равно отнимают их.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В одной песне на хинди есть такие слова: дин ка дакини рат ка багхини палак палак раху чусе. Днем жена подобна ведьме, а ночью — тигрице. День и ночь она только и делает, что сосет кровь мужа. Днем жена забирает у него на домашние расходы деньги, которые он заработал кровью и потом, а ночью муж, жаждущий половых наслаждений, сам отдает ей свою кровь в форме семени. 
Но, несмотря на то что и днем и ночью жена забирает у мужа всю кровь, он, в безумии своем, неустанно заботится о благополучии своей супруги. 

Детей тоже сравнивают с хищниками — тиграми, шакалами и лисами. Даже если пастух стережет стадо не смыкая глаз, тигры, шакалы и лисы все равно ухитряются красть у него ягнят; точно так же глава семьи может лично следить за семейными расходами, но дети все равно вытягивают у него все деньги. Итак, хотя мы называем членов семьи женой и детьми, в сущности, они самые настоящие грабители.»

И Шрила Прабхупада в аудио, которое выложено в теме этого поста, также говорит, что семейная жизнь это уступка дживе, которая желает наслаждаться.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поэтому не надо говорить, что Бхагаватам учит семейным отношениям.


_Шримад Бхагаватам_  учит человека многим вещам, и семейной жизни в служении Кришне в том числе. Если вы будете изучать ее под истинным руководством Гуру и наставников ИСККОН, вы обязательно это поймете. Например, можно хорошенько изучить главу »Женитьба Кардама Муни и Девахути« www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/22

Я не буду тут цитировать, чтобы не смущать умы чистых преданных: ) 
В целом, ваша цель ясна.

----------


## Варган

> Вот одна из бесед - August 14, 1976, Bombay
> 
> Доктор: Сейчас популярна идея, что широкое распространение психологии может подтолкнуть людей к погружению во внутреннюю жизнь. 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: Пусть грезят сами, что это хорошо и что они этим помогают человечеству. Но мы знаем это без каких-либо там психологий. Мы просто верим Кришне. Этому телу скоро придет конец, а значит какой смысл терять время, изучая психологию тела. Только дурачье занимается этим, а мы не такие глупцы. 
> 
> Доктор: Но они думают… 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: Все они просто глупцы и негодяи, потому что они не верят словам Кришны. Ясно сказано самим Кришной татха дехан тара прапти. Зачем загружать себя, выдумывая что-то свое? Наша миссия — просто пропагандировать слова Кришны. Вот что мы должны делать. Мы не публикуем ничего от себя. Все эти так называемые йоги, так называемые медитации, и все это — просто вздор. МЫ НЕ ХОТИМ ИМЕТЬ НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО С ЭТИМ. Наша миссия только в одном: донести до этих негодяев инструкции Кришны, чтобы они могли следовать им и достигнуть счастья. В этом наша миссия. Мы не имеем права ничего менять, ибо это слова самого Господа. Это Он сказал йаре декха, таре каха `кришна’-упадеша. Мы просто берем послание Кришны и пытаемся донести до каждого, кого встретим. Это наша миссия. Мы не можем фабриковать что-то от себя. Мы должны представлять Бхагавад-Гиту именно как она есть. Пожалуйста, не интерпретируйте Кришну. Не отравляйте этим все. Интерпретировать от себя, означает отравлять. Вы все отравляете. 
> ...


Харе Кришна! Перевод беседы не совсем соответствует оригиналу:

Room Conversation
August 14, 1976, Bombay

Indian Doctor: There is research in parapsychology in certain municipality of India, they have proved that (indistinct).

Prabhupada: That they may do, a very great service, but we know it without going to the psychological process. We believe Krishna. Tatha dehantara-praptir [Bg. 2.13], bas, finished. What is the use of going to the psychology and...?

Indian Doctor: But those...

Prabhupada: No, no, those who are fools, they may waste their time in that way. (laughter) But we are not so fool.

Indian Doctor: They are fools to not to think that they'll become...

Prabhupada: They are rascal fools because they do not take Krishna's word. Krishna says tatha dehantara-praptir [Bg. 2.13]. Why should we bother? Our mission is simply to propagate Krishna's instructions. This is Krishna consciousness movement. We don't manufacture anything. So-called yoga, so-called meditation, so-called this and... We don't care for all this nonsense. Our only business is how to implement the instruction of Krishna, the rascals may understand and be happy. That is our mission. We haven't got to manufacture anything. This is Caitanya Mahaprabhu's mission. Yare dekha tare kaha krsna-upadesa [Cc. Madhya 7.128]. You simply carry the message of Krishna and try to deliver it to anyone you meet. This is our... We haven't got to manufacture anything. Therefore we are presenting Bhagavad-gita as it is. Take it, without interpretation. Don't spoil the whole thing. Interpretation means spoiling. Whole thing spoiled.

Indian doctor: Each man understands according to his own level of understanding.

Prabhupada: No. Suppose, just like you are medical man, you are giving somebody medicine, you are giving the direction. If he wants to be cured, he must take your direction. Not that somebody comes, "No, no, you can take it this way, you can do this." That is nonsense. That is nonsense. This nonsense we want to stop. Krishna is giving the instruction, paraа brahma paraа dhama pavitraа paramaа bhavan [Bg. 10.12], the Supreme Personality of Godhead. What business you have got to poke your nose and give interpretation? Are you bigger than Krishna? Krishna left it for you? This nonsense going on. Big, big swamis, big, big yogis, big, big politicians, simply misinterpreting, he's spoiling his own life and he's spoiling others. Bas. This is going on. Very serious condition.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

> _Е.М.Ачьюта Прия Прабху:_ 
> 
> " Для духовного прогресса у нас есть наш основной метод - воспевание Святых Имен. Но когда мы болеем, мы используем медицину, принимаем лекарства, вырываем больной зуб. Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит, что если человек отвергает что-либо на том основании, что оно материально, не понимая как это можно применить в служении Кришне, то это *ложное отречение*. В том, что мы прибегаем к помощи психологии, нет ничего удивительного. 
> Психология ведь является наукой о душе. Невзирая на то, что у большинства людей понятие о душе очень размыто, психология близко подходит к духовности. Все зависит от того, как ее использовать. В устах непреданного она всегда обернется маявадой, релятивизмом. В устах же преданных она становится сбалансированной. Используя ее в контексте нашей философии, мы не дополняем метод самоосознания, как кому-то может показаться - бхакти йога совершенна. Благодаря психологии мы лишь получаем замечательный метод заботы о людях. Это очень практичное знание, и пока мы не стали совершенными, мы используем его, как подпорки. Мы учимся искусству помощи другим, пытаясь стать посредником, прозрачной средой, через которую действует Кришна.


Есть много областей знания, которые могут помочь решить ту или иную проблему. Обращаться к знатоку этого знания - не зазорно, но опасно для духовной жизни принимать его ценности. Если психолог ведет свою деятельность на основе книг Прабхупады - честь ему и хвала! Если он подводит людей к осознанию Бога - также респект! Но если он пытается выжить с помощью средств, собранных с преданных,  то как его назвать???

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но если он пытается выжить с помощью средств, собранных с преданных, то как его назвать???


Как бы мы кого ни называли, обманщики найдут своих слушателей. Не все те преданные, кто таковыми себя считают. Преданный-это человек с определенными качествами. Но обманщик-это человек с противоположными качествами. Искренние люди без труда смогут различить их.

 _Шрила Прабхупада_ : "Искать гуру - это хорошо, но если вы ищете дешевого гуру или хотите быть обманутым, то вы встретите многих гуру-обманщиков. Если же вы *искренни* , то найдете искреннего гуру. Людей обманывают, потому что они хотят получать все дешево..
_Шрила Прабхупада:_  Миллионы. Миллионы обмануты, потому что хотят быть обманутыми. Бог всеведущ. Он может понять ваши желания. Он в вашем сердце, и, если вы хотите быть обманутым, Бог посылает вам обманщика" http://harekrishnazp.info/materialy/...itel-boga.html

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> _Шримад Бхагаватам_  учит человека многим вещам


Обусловленная джива в Шримад Бхагаватам может найти много тем для спекуляций. Как говорит Сам Кришна в Бхагавад Гите - "Многоветвист язык Вед..." Но Шримад Бхагаватам Вьясадева записал не для карма-канды и т.п. Шримад Бхагаватам это СУТЬ всех вед, сливки. И это нектарное произведение говорит о Кришне, о служении Ему, чтобы обусловленная джива привлеклась Им о отдала всего себя в служении Ему.

Вот чему учит Шримад Бхагаватам, а не семейным отношениям, психологии и т.п. Вы хотя бы должны понимать это в теории, а не утверждать, что в Шримад Бхагаватам есть всё. Цель дживы - развить любовь  к Кришне и отношения с Ним, а не повесить якорь с привязанностями к семье, детям, жене, мужу и т.п. Поэтому именно истинный Гуру, который пъёт нектар этих историй - учит своего ученика именно полному преданию себя Кришне, а не тому, как улучшить семейную жизнь. Если, так называемый гуру учит психологии, семейным отношениям, то стоит задуматься, что это за КЕН ГУРУ (подобие гуру).

Девахути с Кардама Муни жили очень отречённо. Кардама Муни на Девахути даже внимания не обращал, всегда был погружён в медитацию. Девахути выглядела очень ужасно с такими аскезами. Это конечно идеальные отношения, но кто на это способен в наше время? Все с раздутым ложным эго (мужчина, женщина) и каждый хочет себе внимания и заботы. Поэтому не стоит приводить эту историю в пример. Она показывает совсем другое - как должен быть погружен в бхаджан мужчина и его волновать должен только Кришна и Гуру. Кто на это способен? Поэтому читать надо такие книги через призму предания, а не наслаждения семьей, материальными вещами и т.п.

----------


## Варган

Есть же ещё ШБ 7.14 "Идеальная семейная жизнь"

"В этой главе описываются обязанности семейного человека в соответствии со временем, страной проживания и особенностями самого человека. Махараджу Юдхиштхиру очень заинтересовало, в чем состоят эти обязанности, и тогда Нарада Муни объяснил ему, что первейший долг грихастхи — во всем полагаться на Ваасудеву, Кришну, и стараться полностью удовлетворить Его своим преданным служением. Чтобы продвигаться по пути преданного служения, надо следовать наставлениям авторитетных учителей и общаться с преданными, которые действительно служат Господу. Начинается преданное служение со _шраванам_, слушания. Грихастха должен слушать рассказы о Господе из уст осознавших себя душ. Благодаря этому его привязанность к жене и детям постепенно ослабнет.

Грихастха должен трудиться, чтобы обеспечивать свою семью всем необходимым, но при этом ему следует быть очень осмотрительным и не прилагать чрезмерных усилий лишь ради накопления денег и всевозможных материальных излишеств. Хотя внешне грихастха должен действовать, зарабатывая средства к существованию, внутренне ему следует всегда сознавать свою духовную природу и не привязываться к материальным приобретениям. Он должен заботиться о родственниках и друзьях, но слишком погружаться в эти дела ему не следует. Не следует ему и слишком серьезно воспринимать советы родственников и знакомых: главным для грихастхи должно быть выполнение обязанностей, предписанных ему духовным учителем и шастрами. Самым лучшим способом заработать на жизнь является занятие сельским хозяйством". 
(Введение к ШБ 7.14)

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/14

Алексей-Хари Прабху, а если психолог повторяет на своих публичных лекциях и личных консультациях такие идеи из Шримад-Бхагаватам, это хорошо?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот чему учит Шримад Бхагаватам, а не семейным отношениям, психологии и т.п. Вы хотя бы должны понимать это в теории, а не утверждать, что в Шримад Бхагаватам есть всё


_Шрила Прабхупада:_ *Ведические писания содержат не только духовные наставления, но и рассказывают о том, как следует жить в материальном мире, чтобы достичь высшей цели жизни  — духовного совершенства .* http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/23/11




> Девахути с Кардама Муни жили очень отречённо. Кардама Муни на Девахути даже внимания не обращал, всегда был погружён в медитацию. Девахути выглядела очень ужасно с такими аскезами


  :smilies:  это поначалу, а вот потом...

Вы все-таки почитайте 3 главу Шримад Бхагаватам!

" ШБ 3.23.38 — Хотя мудрец, казалось, был пленен красотой любимой жены, которой прислуживали девушки-гандхарвы, он не утратил своего величия, заключавшегося в умении владеть собой. В своем воздушном замке Кардама Муни и его жена сияли так же ярко, как сияет на усыпанном звездами небосводе луна, под лучами которой на озерах и прудах распускаются по ночам вереницы водяных лилий.
ШБ 3.23.39 — В этом воздушном замке он отправился в долины увеселений, расстилающиеся у подножия горы Меру. 

Движимый этим желанием, Кардама Муни в течение многих лет наслаждался обществом своей жены у подножия горы Меру. Но его любовные услады воспевали сонмы сиддхов (существ, достигших совершенства), ибо, вступая в интимные отношения со своей женой, Кардама хотел произвести на свет добродетельных детей, которые должны были облагодетельствовать всю вселенную.

ШБ 3.23.40- Довольный женой, Кардама наслаждался в своем воздушном замке не только на горе Меру, но и в садах Вайшрамбхака, Сурасана, Нандана, Пушпабхадрака и Чайтраратхья, а также на берегах озера Манаса-саровара.

ШБ 3.23.41 — Так он путешествовал с одной планеты на другую, подобно ветру, который веет повсюду, не встречая преград. Передвигаясь по воздуху в своем великолепном, излучающем сияние воздушном замке, который летал, послушный его воле, он превзошел даже полубогов.
Так он наслаждался с Девахути в течение долгих лет, которые пролетели для него как одно мгновение.
ШБ 3.23.46 — Пока, охваченные желанием, супруги наслаждались с помощью своих мистических сил, минуло *сто осенней* ,  http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/23

Так что из _Шримад Бхагаватам_  можно получить великое множество знаний. И по психологии взаимоотношений, и других. 
А вот цель ее, без сомнений, чистое преданное служение. Знаниям _Шримад Бхагаватам_ и _Бхагавад Гиты_, и _Шри Ишопанишад_ как раз и обучают психологи-преданные. 
Никто из преданных не обещает изменить карму человека, цель преданных - развернуть человека лицом к Кришне. Странно это не видеть, а выискивать недостатки в работе преданных.

Из темы выхожу, Харе Кришна.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Есть много областей знания, которые могут помочь решить ту или иную проблему. Обращаться к знатоку этого знания - не зазорно, но опасно для духовной жизни принимать его ценности. Если психолог ведет свою деятельность на основе книг Прабхупады - честь ему и хвала! Если он подводит людей к осознанию Бога - также респект! Но если он пытается выжить с помощью средств, собранных с преданных, то как его назвать???


Психологии как профессии в России, мне кажется, уже нету она изжила себя никто не обращается к психологам, нет спроса - нет и предложения... единственная прослойка - это школоные психологи, в любой нормальной школе должен быть психолог (такое помоему, постановление Российской Федерации). Вот они то и ориентируют молодежь (естественно, не в сознание Кришны иначе такого "психолога" уже давным давно уволили) профориентация, тестирование, проповедуют жить в ладу с людьми и с миром (раскрывая какие то психологические механизмы альтруистического поведения)
Священники христианской церкви проповедуют нам "покаяться"... это наверное, целая библейская психология отталкивается именно от принципа "покаяния" признания своих недостатков, поиска спасения (прибежища) в Иисусе Христе, жить по совести - работать и молиться, молиться и работать (но они то, навеное, даже и не знают, что махамантра Харе Кришна яляется универсальной молитвой, заменяет собой абсолютно все молитвы)
Психологи на тренингах, если и проводятся какие то тренинги, ориентируют людей на "элиту общества", на зарабатывание денег, на созидающий креативный подход к жизни (Достижение просветления Ясности) и тд...
Общество ужасно расслоено на бедных и богатых, все наверное стремятся стать некоей "элитой общества" (как стереотип) и никто не хочет быть "серой массой". Поэтому и психологи на тренингах обслуживают именно данный запрос общества как научиться красивой жизни как на глянцевых журналах, это мотивирует их больше всего. Учат людей стать Богами. 
Однако и эти психологи не знают в чем заключается "истинная ценность жизни", как сказано в Бхагавад гите Арджуне "О Арджуна, как могла эта скверна одолеть тебя. Это не подобает человеку, знающему, какова истинная ценность жизни, и приведет не к высшим планетам, а к бесчестью". Эти светские психологи не знают какова истинная ценность жизни.
Но зато "психология третьего тысячалетия" открытая Олегом Гадецким пропагандирующая ведичесую культуру просвещает людей осознанием Бога. Мне посчастливилось сидеть с Олегом Гадецким за одним столом когда он приезжал в Саратов на какой то праздник - он человек высочайшей квалификации настоящий духовный учитель.
Так что если кто то и интересуется психологией лучше всего учиться у Олега Гадецкого, это наиболее авторитетно и перспективно..

----------


## Варган

"Альтернативную или косвенную проповедь можно использовать, если преданный, который проповедует таким образом, - зрелый и опытный. Но в альтернативной проповеди я не вижу превосходства, поскольку традиционная проповедь, распространение книг, харинамы, фестивали, - до сих пор эффективны. Если люди или даже сами преданные начнут воспринимать наше Движение как что-то связанное с аюрведой, йогой, и там что-то говорится о Кришне, то тогда мы потеряем нашу цель. С другой стороны, чтобы проповедовать косвенным образом, нам придется общаться с так называемыми йогами, психологами, которые по сути своей имперсоналисты и несут всякий вздор, и в результате такого общения может случиться, что мы потеряем вкус слушать послание «Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиты», которые говорят, что сознание Кришны это подлинная необходимость для жизни каждого. 

Эти методы становятся эффективными, если они помогают усилить распространение книг, харинамы и т. д., но, на самом деле, если никто бы не проповедовал психологию, аюрведу, то ничего страшного в этом не было бы, поскольку суть Движения сознания Кришны - это пение Харе Кришна, проповедь, распространение книг, танцы, харинамы, раздача прасада. Иногда можно видеть, что преданные привязываются к этим косвенным методам проповеди настолько, что начинают выступать против прямых видов проповеди. Они думают, что необходимо скрывать, что мы преданные. Они сильно расстраиваются, если другие преданные в своей проповеди напрямую проповедуют слова Кришны или философию «Гиты». Они говорят, что не нужно просить людей следовать регулирующим принципам, нужно в мягкой форме представлять людям сознание Кришны. 

Таким образом, можно стать непреданным. Если вы против того, чтобы преданные проповедовали философию «Бхагавад-гиты», чтобы они проповедовали о важности следования регулирующим принципам, то какой смысл в вашей проповеди? Поэтому альтернативные методы проповеди могут использоваться, но только опытным проповедником. Под опытным преданным я подразумеваю того, кто способен переключить внимание людей с аюрведы, йоги и другой глупости на сознание Кришны, поскольку все эти отвлеченные темы не представляют никакой ценности, если не имеют прямого отношения к Кришне. Опытный проповедник это тот, кто может людям объяснить, что все эти темы не имеют ценности, но истинная ценность - это сознание Кришны".

ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами. Поэтому альтернативные методы проповеди могут использоваться, но только опытным проповедником.


А если у человека такая работа - психолог. Он тоже обязан говорить прямо о Боге? А если он стоматолог, а если слесарь-сантехник? 
 :biggrin1: 

Эта тема уже стара как мир. Интересно, сам Бхакти Викаша Свами знает, что его постоянно цитируют, где надо и где не надо?  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Сам КРИШНА в Гите говорит о разных методах проповеди

----------


## Варган

> А если у человека такая работа - психолог. Он тоже обязан говорить прямо о Боге? А если он стоматолог, а если слесарь-сантехник?


"Ведическая сантехника" - это интересно  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Ведическая сантехника" - это интересно


Да, у преданных все теперь "ведическое", даже сантехники)) Шаг влево-шаг вправо-расстрел))

Насколько я понимаю посыл ЕС Бхакти Викаши Свами, он говорит о прямой проповеди в Храмах. Естественно, в Храме на вьясасане всегда происходит проповедь такая, которой нас обучил Шрила Прабхупада. 
Но в данной теме, как я понимаю, критике подвергались преданные, которые работают психологами профессионально. 
С какой стати кто-то начинает их работу сравнивать с "прямой" или "непрямой" проповедью? И почему неофита-сантехника никто не критикует за отсутствие "прямой" проповеди?

----------


## Варган

> Насколько я понимаю посыл ЕС Бхакти Викаши Свами, он говорит о прямой проповеди в Храмах. Там не должно "воды" и неопределенности. Но в теме, как я понимаю, критике подвергались преданные, которые работают психологами профессионально. С какой стати кто-то начинает их работу сравнивать с "прямой" или "непрямой" проповедью? И почему сантехника никто не критикует за отсутствие "прямой" проповеди?


А я понял немного по-другому. Сантехника никто не критикует потому, что он не называет свою работу проповедью. А психологи - сами называют. Бхакти Викаша Свами и говорит, что это нормально, но такой психолог должен быть зрелым преданным и умело и быстро переключить внимание людей непосредственно на Бога.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А я понял немного по-другому. Сантехника никто не критикует потому, что он не называет свою работу проповедью. А психологи - сами называют.


Я не припомню, где преданные психологи называли свою работу проповедью?

----------


## Варган

> Я не припомню, где преданные психологи называли свою работу проповедью?


Я мог бы привести цитату даже с этого форума, но это будет переход на личности. 

Кстати, кроме "ведической" существует даже "исламская психология"  :smilies: 

Вот пример  труда "исламского Дейла Карнеги" - "Как перестать беспокоиться и начать жить" 
Со слов ЕС Шиварамы Свами, ислам - самое быстрорастущее религиозное движение в мире.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я мог бы привести цитату даже с этого форума, но это будет переход на личности


У меня серьезные сомнения, что преданные, работающие психологами, рекламирует свои семинары и тренинги, как проповедь Сознания Кришны.
Может, такую рекламу делают их поклонники?  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> "«Шримад-Бхагаватам» необходимо принимать от представителя Шукадевы, который ведет отреченный образ жизни и не отягощен семейными заботами. Молоко, несомненно, полезно и питательно, но если его попробует змея, то оно утрачивает свои свойства. Более того, оно может стать причиной смерти. Так и те, кто не соблюдает строго всех принципов вайшнавов, не должны наживаться на «Бхагаватам», становясь причиной духовной смерти множества своих слушателей".
> ШБ 1.3.41, комм.


Жёстко, однако.

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> _Шрила Прабхупада:_ [B]Ведические писания содержат не только духовные наставления, но и рассказывают о том, как следует жить в материальном мире, чтобы достичь высшей цели жизни  — духовного совершенства .


*И где тут сказано о Шримад Бхагаватам?* Это ужасно, что так называемые преданные приравнивают Шримад Бхагаватам, Бхагавад Гиту к обычным ведическим книжкам. Шрила Прабхупада никогда бы не сказал, что Шримад Бхагаватам учит психологии семьи, варнашраме и подобной глупости. Потому что Шрила Прабхупада чистый преданный и он никогда не назовёт книги о Кришне обычной ведической книгой. 

Поэтому и важно принять в качестве духовного учителя парамахамсу, чистого преданного, который подобно лебедю может отделить молоко (нектар о Кришне и служение Ему) от воды (семейных отношений, варнашрамы, астрологии и т.д.). Махараджа Парикшит слушал Бхагаватам от Шукадевы Госвами именно для того, чтоб полностью погрузиться в размышление о Кришне, а не о семье и подобным оковам материального мира.

Шримад Бхагаватам 1.1.2:

"*Полностью отвергая всякую религиозную деятельность* (дхарма, артха, мокша, кама), преследующую *материальные цели*, эта «Бхагавата-пурана» *провозглашает высочайшую истину*, которую могут постичь *только те преданные*, чьи сердца *совершенно чисты*."

Комментарий: *Веды предписывают правила и ограничения*, регулирующие четыре вышеупомянутых вида деятельности (дхарма, артха, кама, мокша). *Соблюдение их* дает возможность избежать ненужного соперничества в удовлетворении чувств. *Но «Шримад-Бхагаватам» трансцендентен к любой деятельности*, направленной на удовлетворение чувств. *Это полностью трансцендентное произведение* могут понять только чистые преданные Господа, которые трансцендентны к борьбе за удовлетворение чувств."

Сам Шримад Бхагаватам говорит, что нужно *ПОЛНОСТЬЮ* ОТВЕРГНУТЬ ВСЯКУЮ РЕЛИГИОЗНУЮ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ - дхарму, артху, мокшу и каму! А это, как раз и есть ложная дхарма - я мужчина и женщина, желание создание семьи и т.п. *Шримад Бхагаватам ОТВЕРГАЕТ* ВСЯКУЮ ПСИХОЛОГИЮ ОТНОШЕНИЙ МАТЕРИАЛЬНЫХ, *а вы пишите, что учит*... 
Чтобы не было подобных заблуждений, поэтому важно слушать Шримад Бхагаватам именно от чистого преданного, так как их сердца СОВЕРШЕННО ЧИСТЫ и они не будет заострять внимание на психологии семьи и т.п.

Шримад Бхагаватам 1.1.3:

"О искушенные и вдумчивые люди, вкусите «Шримад-Бхагаватам» — *зрелый плод древа желаний ведической литературы*. Он изошел из уст Шри Шукадевы Госвами, отчего стал еще вкуснее, хотя его нектарный сок и прежде приносил наслаждение всем, включая и освобожденные души."




> это поначалу, а вот потом...
> 
> Вы все-таки почитайте 3 главу Шримад Бхагаватам!


Читайте внимательно комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады и как я писал выше важно быть под руководством истинного Гуру, который учит именно тому, как предаться Кришне, а не как устроить свою материальную жизнь. Поэтому он и называется - ДУХОВНЫЙ учитель, т.е. тот, кто учит духовному, трансцендентному.

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23.49:

"Когда Девахути увидела, что ее муж собирается уходить из дома, она улыбнулась, но на сердце у нее стало тяжело и тревожно."

Комментарий: *Пример*, поданный Кардамой Mуни, *следует понимать однозначно*: даже если человек, главной целью которого является сознание Кришны, *попал в ловушку семейной жизни*, он всегда должен быть *готов расстаться с домашним уютом* и другими радостями семейной жизни."

----------


## Варган

> Может, такую рекламу делают их поклонники?


И поклонники тоже, и старшее руководство. Некоторые преданные считают, что косвенную проповедь вообще утвердило официально ДжиБиСи, а поскольку ДжиБиСи - это орган, представляющий в настоящее время Шрилу Прабхупаду, то надо просто этому следовать. Но когда спрашиваешь, есть ли резолюция ДжиБиСи на эту тему, то в ответ - молчание.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад Бхагаватам_  дает удивительные примеры психологии взаимоотношений, хочется привести тут еще некоторые стихи:

9.18.23 Шукадева Госвами продолжал: Поскольку писания не одобряют такой брак, царь Яяти не был ему рад. Все же он согласился взять Деваяни в жены, так как был очарован ее красотой и знал, что их союз устроен самим провидением.

Комментарий А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами Шрилы Прабхупады: 

По ведическому обычаю, прежде чем юноша и девушка вступали в брак, родители составляли их гороскопы. Если астрологические расчеты подтверждали, что юноша и девушка во всем подходят друг другу (такой брак называется йотака), то им разрешалось жениться. Еще пятьдесят лет назад индусы следовали этим правилам. Каким бы богатством ни обладал жених и какой бы красотой ни отличалась невеста, об их браке не могло идти и речи, если гороскопы не подтверждали их совместимость. Любой человек от рождения относится к одной из трех категорий: дева-гана, манушья-гана или ракшаса-гана. В разных частях вселенной обитают полубоги и демоны, так и среди людей одни напоминают полубогов, а другие — демонов. Если астрологические расчеты показывали, что качества супругов (божественные и демонические) вступают в противоречие, такой союз не допускался. Кроме того, учитывалось, относится брак к разряду пратиломы или ануломы. Суть в том, что, если юноша и девушка находятся на примерно одном уровне, их союз будет счастливым. В противном случае их ожидает разочарование. Поскольку в наши дни браки заключаются неосмотрительно, стало много разводов. Более того, развод сейчас стал обычным делом, хотя в прежние времена браки заключались раз на всю жизнь, и любовь между супругами была настолько велика, что жена добровольно умирала вместе с мужем или же, оставшись вдовой, до конца своих дней хранила верность ушедшему мужу. Сейчас это, разумеется, больше невозможно, поскольку человеческое общество опустилось до животного уровня. Современные браки заключаются просто по обоюдному согласию. Д?мпатйе ’бхиручир хету? (Бхаг., 12.2.3). Абхиручи значит «согласие». Для того чтобы жениться, юноше и девушке достаточно того, что они согласны это сделать. Но если ведические обычаи не соблюдаются, браки часто заканчиваются разводом.http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/9/18/23

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ш.Б.6.18.40, комментарий: 
"Кашьяпа Муни глубоко задумался о плачевности своего положения. Иначе говоря, вести семейную жизнь, не имея надлежащей подготовки и единомышленницы-жены, — рискованное дело. Поэтому качества настоящего мужа нужно воспитывать в мальчике с детства. 
В период брахмачарьи, ученичества, молодой человек должен в совершенстве понять принципы бхагавата-дхармы, преданного служения. Тогда его будущая семейная жизнь пойдет ему на благо, при условии, что его жена будет разделять его взгляды и хранить ему верность. Однако, если супружеские отношения не основаны на духовном сознании, но сводятся исключительно к удовлетворению чувств, в них нет ничего хорошего. Как утверждается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (12.2.3), в нынешний век, век Кали, единственной основой взаимоотношений между мужем и женой станет их половая привязанность.
 Поэтому в Кали-югу семейная жизнь не таит в себе опасностей, только если жена и муж живут в соответствии с принципами сознания Кришны. http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/18/40


Для изучения психологии семейных отношений Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху написал удивительную книгу _"Грихастха Ашрам. Семейная духовная жизнь"_. Она основана на стихах и комментариях  _Шримад Бхагаватам_

----------


## Варган

> Для изучения психологии семейных отношений Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху написал удивительную книгу _"Грихастха Ашрам. Семейная духовная жизнь"_. Она основана на стихах и комментариях  _Шримад Бхагаватам_


А почему Вы считаете, что это психология? Как отличить от психологии описание дхармы грихастха-ашрама, религиозных обязанностей семейных людей?

----------


## Варган

Ещё один "негибкий" комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:

"Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой, ибо тому, кто хочет освободиться от материального, обусловленного существования, необходимо в конце концов стать вайшнавом. Движение сознания Кришны основано именно на таком понимании, поэтому асуры всегда будут пытаться подавить его".


"VaiSNavas preach only devotional service, not encouraging karmIs, jNAnIs and yogIs, because if one must liberate oneself from material, conditional life, one must ultimately become a VaiSNava. Our KRSNa consciousness movement is directed with this understanding, and therefore the asuras always try to suppress it".

ШБ 10.4.42, комм.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Ничего страшного, это всего лишь карма мишра бхакти. 
Просто гйана мишра бхакты уже почти все пришли в ИСККОН, Сейчас приходят карма мишра бхакты.
Пройдет время, может быть несколько жизней, они разочаруются в карме и перейдут в разряд гйана мишра бхакт, 
потом разочаровавшись в гйане станут йога мишра бхактами, чтобы разочаровавшись и в йоге стать чистыми преданными.
Карма мишра бхакты не понимают ни действий ни умонастроения всех более продвинутых уровней бхакти. 
Они могут в своей гордыне считать гйана мишра бхакт бездельниками и пустозвонами. 
Йога мишра бхакт они инстинктивно боятся. Как например во вселенной многие боятся Дурвасу муни или Вишвамитру муни.
Гйана мишра бхакты могут в своей гордыне презирать карма мишра бхакт, но они уважают йога мишра бхакт, так как
знают, что это более высокий уровень, к которому нужно стремиться, 
но в то же время они не понимают чистых преданных, как например Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья не понимал Господа Чайтанью.
Йога мишра бхакты в целом стараются не вмешиваться в мирские дела и дела карма и гйана мишра бхакт, но из-за
гордыни иногда пытаются исправить, то что им кажется не правильным и вывести на чистую воду лжецов и лицемеров, 
но при этом тоже не понимают чистых преданных. Как например Дурваса муни не понял махараджу Амбаришу. 
Он не понял его даже после того, как предался ему. Единственное, что он понял, что чистые преданные ему не по зубам
и нужно держаться от них подальше. ТО, что он ничего не понял доказывает то, что он пытался поставить Пандавов в
затруднительное положение. Но он не был настолько глуп, чтобы не понять, что его внезапная сытость во время омовения
не могла случиться без вмешательства как минимум Вишну, потому что знал, что ни кто другой во всей вселенной
просто не рискнул бы с ним связываться. По этому сделав правильный вывод о том, чти Пандавы - чистые преданные
Верховного Господа, поспешил убраться восвояси. Потому что знал, что непременно потерпит поражение от Пандавов,
а такого позора он не хотел.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ещё один "негибкий" комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
> 
> ШБ 10.4.42, комм.


 :smilies:  Еще один "гибкий" комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
(кстати, тут звучало юмористическое высказывание, что в Ш.Б. нет варнашрамы)))

*9.18.40*  Высшее предназначение существования состоит в том, чтобы отказаться от мирских удовольствий. Для этого существует научно обоснованный институт варнашрамы. Его цель — помочь человеку вернуться домой, к Богу, что можно сделать, лишь порвав все связи с материальным миром. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил: нишки?чанасйа бхагавад-бхаджанонмукхасйа — тот, кто желает вернуться домой, к Богу, должен стать нишкинчаной, то есть избавиться от стремления к материальным удовольствиям. Брахма?й упа?ам??райам: не отрекшись от мира, нельзя обрести преданное служение Господу или освобождение в Брахмане. 

 Преданное служение доступно тем, кто находится на уровне Брахмана. Поэтому, не достигнув уровня Брахмана, то есть духовного уровня, человек не может заниматься преданным служением; иначе говоря, тот, кто посвятил себя преданному служению, уже достиг уровня Брахмана.


«Тот, кто полностью отдает себя преданному служению, ни при каких обстоятельствах не отклоняясь от этого пути, преодолевает влияние гун материальной природы и достигает уровня Брахмана» (Б.-г., 14.26). Значит, тот, кто преданно служит Господу, уже обрел освобождение. 

Как правило, человеку трудно отказаться от материального счастья, пока он сполна не изведал его. 

 Поэтому варнашрама позволяет человеку совершенствоваться постепенно. Яду сказал своему отцу, Махарадже Яяти, что он не может отдать ему свою молодость, так как хочет использовать ее для того, чтобы потом отречься от мира. Махараджа Яду отличался от своих братьев. Следующий стих гласит: турвасу? чодита? питр? друхйу? ч?ну? ча бх?рата/пратй?чакхйур адхармадж???. Братья Махараджи Яду отказались исполнить просьбу отца, так как не были до конца осведомлены о законах дхармы. Получив наставления, которые соответствуют религиозным принципам, человек должен последовать им, особенно если эти наставления дает ему отец. Поэтому, отказавшись исполнить отцовскую волю, братья Махараджи Яду нарушили заповеди религии. Однако Махараджа Яду, сделав то же самое, не нарушил религиозных принципов. Как сказано в Десятой песни, йадо? ча дхарма-??ласйа: Махараджа Яду в совершенстве следовал всем законам религии. Преданное служение Господу — суть всех религиозных заповедей. Махараджа Яду очень хотел посвятить себя преданному служению Господу, однако перед ним стояло одно препятствие: в юности желание услаждать материальные чувства очень сильно, и, если молодой человек не удовлетворит свое вожделение сполна, это может стать помехой его служению Господу. 

 И действительно, мы видим, что многие санньяси, которые отреклись от мира преждевременно, не исполнив своих материальных желаний, падают, потому что не могут справиться с одолевающими их беспокойствами. Поэтому, прежде чем принять санньясу и целиком посвятить себя служению Господу, человеку рекомендуется пройти через ашрамы грихастхи и ванапрастхи. Махараджа Яду был готов исполнить указание отца и отдать ему свою юность взамен его старости, так как был уверен, что молодость, отданная отцу, снова вернется к нему. Но в этом случае Яду пришлось бы ждать, пока он сможет целиком посвятить себя преданному служению, поэтому он отказался взять себе старость отца, чтобы как можно скорее избавиться от материальных желаний...http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/9/18/40


Бессмысленные и смешные споры последователей Прабхупады, которые ну никак не хотят принимать его полностью. А заняты тем, что выискивают только цитаты в личных интересах, а другие цитаты Прабхупады в отношении ведической культуры умышленно игнорируют  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> Еще один "гибкий" комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:...
> 
> Бессмысленные и смешные споры последователей Прабхупады, которые ну никак не хотят принимать его полностью. А заняты тем, что выискивают только цитаты в личных интересах, а другие цитаты Прабхупады умышленно игнорируют


А в чём тут гибкость? Из комментария видно, что Махараджа Яду уже в молодости был чистым преданным и даже отказался исполнять просьбу отца, потому что она помешала бы ему послужить в дальнейшем Кришне. Неслабый уровень преданности. Целью его было - избавление от материальных желаний, то есть нивритти марг. И он шёл к этой цели, начиная с той точки, в которой находился.

----------


## Варган

Беседа со студентами (Индийскими гостями) 12.04.1975, Хайдарабад, Индия: 
Шрила Прабхупада:

«...Каждый использует значимость Бхагавад-гиты в глазах людей, но проповедует каким-то своим способом, глупым способом. Вот что творится. Вы не можете... Допустим, у вас есть какая-то своя философия. Вы не можете взять мою книгу и на её основе проповедовать какую-то свою философию. Если у вас есть какая-то своя философия, напишите свою книгу. Зачем вы используете в своих интересах мою книгу и даёте ей ложное толкование? Это обман! Вы понимаете, что моя книга популярна и используете это в своих интересах, чтобы продвигать свою вздорную философию. Вот что происходит. Если вы хотите курить ганджу, курите сами, своими собственными руками держите её. Зачем вы пытаетесь всунуть ее в мои руки и так курить? Что это такое? Запах ганджи останется на моих, а не на Ваших руках. Вот что происходит.

Зачем они используют Бхагавад-гиту в своих интересах и проповедуют свою вздорную философию? В этом наш протест. Проповедуйте какую-то свою вздорную философию, но не касайтесь Бхагавад-гиты. Таково наше Движение сознания Кришны. По-вашему это честно - используя популярность моей книги, проповедовать свою собственную философию, вводить людей в заблуждение? Это считается добрым и честным занятием? Вот что творится. Вот что творится, это очень опасное положение. В нашей стране, а что уж говорить о других странах, все эти свами, йоги и политики с учёными – они так поступают. Очень опасное положение. Зачем вы трогаете Бхагавад-гиту? Говорите, проповедуйте свою собственную философию. Существует так много философий. Но наше единственное возражение таково: «Почему Вы проповедуете свою абсурдную философию через Бхагавад-Гиту?». Вы думаете, это правильно?

HYDERABAD - April 12, 1975 
(Conversation with Indian Guests)

Prabhupada: Everyone is taking advantage of Bhagavad-gItA and he's preaching in his own way, foolish way. "Own way" means foolish way. This is going on. You cannot... Suppose you have got your philosophy, but you cannot take my book and preach your philosophy. If you have got philosophy, you write your philosophy. Why do you take advantage of my book and misinterpret? This is cheating. Because my book is very popular, you take advantage of my book and preach your own nonsense philosophy. This is going on. If you want to smoke gaNJA, you smoke in your own hand. Why you capture my hand and smoke? What is this? So the gaNJA-smelling will be in my hand, not in your hand. This is going on.
Why do they take advantage of Bhagavad- gItA and preach their nonsense philosophy? That is our protest. You preach your nonsense philosophy—we have no objection—but don't touch Bhagavad- gItA. This is our KRSNa consciousness movement. What is the... Do you think it is honesty that you want to preach something of your own philosophy and you take advantage of my book and mislead others? Is that very good, honest business? This is going on. This is going on, very dangerous position. In our country, and what to speak of other countries, all these svAmIs, yogIs and politicians and scholars, they are doing like this. Very dangerous position. Why should you touch Bhagavad- gItA? You speak, you preach your own philosophy. There are so many philosophies. But our only objection is that "Why should you preach your nonsense philosophy through Bhagavad- gItA?" Do you think it is right?

http://vanisource.org/wiki/750412_-_..._A_-_Hyderabad

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А в чём тут гибкость? Из комментария видно, что Махараджа Яду уже в молодости был чистым преданным и даже отказался исполнять просьбу отца, потому что она помешала бы ему послужить в дальнейшем Кришне. Неслабый уровень преданности. Целью его было - избавление от материальных желаний, то есть *нивритти* марг. И он шёл к этой цели, начиная с той точки, в которой находился.


Шрила Прабхупада тут пишет о *правритти* марг, не путайте: 


> Махараджа Яду очень хотел посвятить себя преданному служению Господу, однако перед ним стояло одно препятствие: в юности желание услаждать материальные чувства очень сильно, и, если молодой человек не удовлетворит свое вожделение сполна, это может стать помехой его служению Господу


"*4.25.39* Правритти-марг — это путь чувственных наслаждений, а нивритти-марг — путь духовного развития. Животные и демоны понятия не имеют о нивритти-марге, также, впрочем, нет у них и ясного представления о том, что такое правритти-марг. Согласно принципам правриттти-марга, человек, стремящийся к чувственным наслаждениям, может удовлетворять свои чувства в соответствии с предписаниями Вед. Например, половой инстинкт есть у каждого, но демоны вступают в половые отношения, не придерживаясь никаких ограничений, а люди ведической культуры наслаждаются половыми отношениями регламентированно. Таким образом, следуя указаниям Вед, цивилизованные люди могут удовлетворять свои потребности в чувственных наслаждениях.

На пути духовного самоосознания (нивритти-марге) половые отношения *запрещены полностью*  http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/25/39

----------


## Варган

"В Движении сознания Кришны мы учим тому, как отказаться от правритти-марга и идти путем нивритти-марга, чтобы вернуться домой, к Богу. Путь этот не прост, однако тем, кто серьезно относится к сознанию Кришны и пытается постичь Господа, нетрудно идти этим путем. Человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, способен понять, что совершать ягью в соответствии с предписаниями карма-канды — значит впустую тратить время. Он также понимает, что, просто отказавшись от карма-канды и посвятив себя философскому поиску истины, он тоже не получит реальной пользы".
ШБ 7.1.52, комм.


То есть Шрила Прабхупада отождествляет понятия правритти-марг и карма-канда. Карма-канда тоже рано или поздно приводит к Кришне, но разве Шрила Прабхупада  проповедует карма-канду?

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: "Сама идея заключается в том, чтобы отказаться от привязанности к материальному миру и развить привязанность к Кришне. В этом совершенство. Сейчас [мы должны действовать] постепенно, в соответствии с тем положением, в котором находимся… Но это наша цель. ПараМ дриштвА нивартате (БГ 2.59). Нивритти". 
(Из комнатной беседы о грихастхах – 17 июля 1977 г., Вриндавана)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Карма-канда тоже рано или поздно приводит к Кришне, но разве Шрила Прабхупада проповедует карма-канду?


Поэтому я и написала, что комментарий "гибкий". Поскольку изучаю и вижу, что Шрила Прабхупада давал наставления разным группам людей. И система _варнашрамы_ подразумевает гибкий подход к людям, не фанатичный. Иначе какой смысл говорить о _варнашраме_?

*4.25.39* " На пути духовного самоосознания (нивритти-марге) половые отношения запрещены полностью. В обществе должны существовать четыре уклада духовной жизни: брахмачарья, грихастха, ванапрастха и санньяса, и, согласно Ведам, принципам правритти-марга должны или могут следовать только домохозяева. Во всех остальных ашрамах половые отношения запрещены. "

----------


## Варган

> Шрила Прабхупада тут пишет о *правритти* марг, не путайте:


Махараджа Яду стремился "как можно скорее избавиться от материальных желаний", поэтому это почти нивритти-марг. А его братья стояли на пути правритти марга.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А почему Вы считаете, что это психология? Как отличить от психологии описание дхармы грихастха-ашрама, религиозных обязанностей семейных людей?


Я не знаю, как отличить. Разве есть отличие?
Какое ваше определении психологии семейной жизни?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Махараджа Яду стремился "как можно скорее избавиться от материальных желаний", поэтому это почти нивритти-марг. А его братья стояли на пути правритти марга.


Из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады ясно, что братья нарушили религиозный принцип послушания отцу, следовательно, это не правритти-марг. А Яду хотел сначала сполна удовлетворить свои желания в соответствии с религиозными принципами - это и есть правритти-марг. (Ш.П.: "в юности желание услаждать материальные чувства очень сильно, и, если молодой человек не удовлетворит свое вожделение сполна, это может стать помехой его служению Господу")
Поскольку конечная цель Яду -это предание Кришне, то Шрила Прабхупада ставит его нам в пример.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если человек свободен от всех материальных желаний и все его помыслы устремлены только к Кришне, пусть и проповедует чистое преданное служение. А если есть материальные желания в сердце, их не скроешь, все равно вылезут на поверхность. Поэтому и проповедовать надо то, что можешь сам показать. Если есть опыт успешной семейной жизни - проповедуй семейную жизнь в сознании Кришны. Если есть опыт помощи людям в решении психологических проблем, занимайся этим. Зачем подражать чистым преданным? Пусть чистое преданное служение проповедует Шрила Прабхупада через свои книги. Ну и еще несколько его последователей. Все остальные пусть проповедуют на своем уровне. 

Тогда и не надо будет сражаться цитатами.

----------


## Варган

> Если человек свободен от всех материальных желаний и все его помыслы устремлены только к Кришне, пусть и проповедует чистое преданное служение. А если есть материальные желания в сердце, их не скроешь, все равно вылезут на поверхность. Поэтому и проповедовать надо то, что можешь сам показать. Если есть опыт успешной семейной жизни - проповедуй семейную жизнь в сознании Кришны. Если есть опыт помощи людям в решении психологических проблем, занимайся этим. Зачем подражать чистым преданным? Пусть чистое преданное служение проповедует Шрила Прабхупада через свои книги. Ну и еще несколько его последователей. Все остальные пусть проповедуют на своем уровне. 
> 
> Тогда и не надо будет сражаться цитатами.


Правильно ли я понял, что целью проповеди может быть просто психология, просто семейная жизнь в Сознании Кришны?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Правильно ли я понял, что целью проповеди может быть просто психология, просто семейная жизнь в Сознании Кришны?


Цель проповеди у каждого должна соответствовать его уровню. Если я вегетарианец, я могу помочь другим стать вегетарианцами. При этом я не говорю о Кришне, но и не прячу Его. Заинтересовавшиеся люди могут идти дальше, найдя духовного учителя, который раскроет им Кришну полностью. Также и о семейной жизни, и о психологии.

----------


## Варган

> Из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады ясно, что братья нарушили религиозный принцип послушания отцу, следовательно, это не правритти-марг. А Яду хотел сначала сполна удовлетворить свои желания в соответствии с религиозными принципами - это и есть правритти-марг. (Ш.П.: "в юности желание услаждать материальные чувства очень сильно, и, если молодой человек не удовлетворит свое вожделение сполна, это может стать помехой его служению Господу")
> Поскольку конечная цель Яду -это предание Кришне, то Шрила Прабхупада ставит его нам в пример.


Хорошо, насчет братьев согласен, раз они совершали адхарму, то они не были даже на правритти-марге. 

Но ведь *правритти-марг* Шрила Прабхупада совершенно чётко отождествляет с *карма-кандой*. Не только в ШБ 7.1.52, но и в ШБ 4.25.39:

"В этом стихе женщина превозносит правритти-марг и осуждает другой путь, нивритти-марг. Она прямо говорит, что яти, трансценденталисты, которых интересует только духовная жизнь (кайвалья), не могут даже представить себе *счастье правритти- марга. Иными словами, человек, ведущий материалистический образ жизни в соответствии с предписаниями Вед, счастливо проживает эту жизнь, а в следующей попадает на райские планеты*. Поскольку такой человек регулярно совершает различные религиозные обряды, в этой жизни он получает всевозможные материальные награды в виде, например, сыновей и внуков. В материальном мире рождение, старость, болезни и смерть являются источником постоянных страданий для живых существ, но те, *кто идет путем правритти-марга, обставляют рождение, старость, болезни и смерть многочисленными религиозными обрядами. Не обращая внимания на страдания, связанные с рождением, старостью, болезнями и смертью, они целиком поглощены совершением ведических обрядов и ритуалов*".

Вопрос: Махараджа Яду шёл путём карма-канды?

----------


## Варган

> Цель проповеди у каждого должна соответствовать его уровню. Если я вегетарианец, я могу помочь другим стать вегетарианцами. При этом я не говорю о Кришне, но и не прячу Его. Заинтересовавшиеся люди могут идти дальше, найдя духовного учителя, который раскроет им Кришну полностью. Также и о семейной жизни, и о психологии.


Но Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что если ученик не проповедует в том же духе и в том же умонастроении, что его духовный учитель, тогда ему лучше не проповедовать.




> Комнатная беседа. 2 мая 1976 г. Фиджи
> 
> Гуру-крипа: Что если иногда ученик идёт проповедовать, но он не проповедует в точности в том же умонастроении, что его духовный учитель?
> 
> Прабхупада: Тогда он не должен проповедовать. 
> Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: джанма сАртхака кари' кара пара-упакАра [ЧЧ Ади 9.41] — «Идите делать добро другим. Прежде всего, сделайте добро для самих себя».
> Прежде всего, станьте настоящим проповедником.
> Затем идите проповедовать.
> Чайтанья Махапрабху никогда не посылал неофита проповедовать. Проповедь — это не занятие для неофитов. Неофит должен привязаться к поклонению Божеству в храме. 
> ...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Но Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что если ученик не проповедует в том же духе и в том же умонастроении, что его духовный учитель, тогда ему лучше не проповедовать.


Так и я о том же. Если человек не стал маха-бхагаватой, он не может проповедовать чистую любовь к Кришне. Но вегетарианству он вполне может кого-то научить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вопрос: Махараджа Яду шёл путём карма-канды?


я в этом не очень-то.  Но совершенно точно, что он выбрал для себя путь правритти-марг: сначала насладиться своим молодым телом, а потом предаться Кришне:

"Яду ответил: Дорогой отец... Мне не нужна твоя старость и немощь, ибо невозможно отказаться от материального счастья, не насладившись им"

Ш.Б.5.1 Нивритти-маргом называют путь отречения от чувственных удовольствий, а правритти-марг — это путь, который позволяет людям наслаждаться жизнью и в то же время направляет их деятельность таким образом, чтобы они в конце концов вернулись домой, к Богу.

Судя по этому определению Шрилы Прабхупады, большинство грихастх выбирают именно этот путь, с большими или меньшими ограничениями.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> правритти-марг Шрила Прабхупада совершенно чётко отождествляет с карма-кандой.


" вопрос: Карма-канда и правритти-марг это одно и то же ?

Ответ Е.М. Враджендра Кумара прабху: Не совсем. Правритти-марг - это более широкий термин. В преданном служении, которое намного превосходит Карма-канду тоже может быть нивритти-марг (брахмачари, ванапрастхи и саннйаси) и правритти-марг (грихастхи). Но по отношению к Гйана-канде и Бхакти-канде, Карма-канда попадает в категорию правритти-марга" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12085

----------


## Варган

> " вопрос: Карма-канда и правритти-марг это одно и то же ?
> 
> Ответ Е.М. Враджендра Кумара прабху: Не совсем. Правритти-марг - это более широкий термин. В преданном служении, которое намного превосходит Карма-канду тоже может быть нивритти-марг (брахмачари, ванапрастхи и саннйаси) и правритти-марг (грихастхи). Но по отношению к Гйана-канде и Бхакти-канде, Карма-канда попадает в категорию правритти-марга" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12085


По моему скромному мнению, это противоречит комментарию  Шрилы Прабхупады к ШБ 4.25.39, где говорится, что цель правритти-марга - наслаждаться в этой жизни и попасть на райские планеты в следующей, и в рамках правритти-марга необходимо совершать ягьи ради плодов, что полностью идентично карма-канде.
В любом случае, наверное, надо не подражать всем личностям, описанным Шримад-Бхагаватам, а слушать разъяснения ачарьи-основателя: "В Движении сознания Кришны мы учим тому, как отказаться от правритти-марга и идти путем нивритти-марга, чтобы вернуться домой, к Богу" (ШБ 7.1.52).

----------


## Варган

> Так и я о том же. Если человек не стал маха-бхагаватой, он не может проповедовать чистую любовь к Кришне. Но вегетарианству он вполне может кого-то научить.


А для чего учить вегетарианству? Голуби же - тоже вегетарианцы.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Дорогие преданные! Все не просто! А ОЧЕНЬ ПРОСТО! Шримад Бхагаватам и Шрила Прабхупада дали очень простой ответ на вопрос, о котором размышляют психологи, философы,и иже с ними... Не имеют смысла вопросы типа:чего Я хочу... Имеет смысл вопрос "КУДА я хочу?" и "КЕМ я хочу быть?". А ответ на него заключается во второй Песне: Служите объекту своих стремлений и Богу - одновременно! И вы достигните желаемого! Удовлетворите обхект ваших стремлений, и вы будете счастливы... А все остальные рассуждения на тему, какие мы сложные личности и что с этим делать - для тех, кто хочет понять, ЧЕГО ЖЕ ОН НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ ХОЧЕТ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А для чего учить вегетарианству? Голуби же - тоже вегетарианцы.


Чтобы поднять человека до гуны благости.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> По моему скромному мнению, это противоречит комментарию  Шрилы Прабхупады к ШБ 4.25.39, где говорится, что цель правритти-марга - наслаждаться в этой жизни и попасть на райские планеты в следующей, и в рамках правритти-марга необходимо совершать ягьи ради плодов, что полностью идентично карма-канде.
> В любом случае, наверное, надо не подражать всем личностям, описанным Шримад-Бхагаватам, а слушать разъяснения ачарьи-основателя: "В Движении сознания Кришны мы учим тому, как отказаться от правритти-марга и идти путем нивритти-марга, чтобы вернуться домой, к Богу" (ШБ 7.1.52).


Тогда разъясните, пожалуйста, и этот комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады, не игнорируя его: "*Как правило* (это означает, что бывают редкие исключения) человеку трудно отказаться от материального счастья, пока он сполна не изведал его. 

Поэтому _варнашрама_  позволяет человеку совершенствоваться постепенно (*!* обратите внимание, -это о правритти-марг). Яду сказал своему отцу, Махарадже Яяти, что он не может отдать ему свою молодость, так как хочет использовать ее для того, чтобы потом отречься от мира.
 Поведение Яду не противоречило законам религии, так как он хотел служить Господу. Господь Кришна явился в роду Яду, поскольку тот был верным слугой Господа. В своих молитвах царица Кунти говорит: йадо? прийасй?нвав?йе. Яду был очень дорог Кришне, поэтому Кришна с готовностью стал одним из его потомков. В заключении нужно сказать, что Махараджу Яду нельзя считать _адхарма-джна_, то есть человеком, не понимающим законов религии, как названы в следующем стихе его братья. Махараджу Яду можно сравнить с четырьмя Санаками"

Почему Шрила Прабхупада прославляет Яду, следующего постепенным путем прогресса, правритти-марг?
И, как вы думаете, какое будущее ждет преданного Яду Махараджа, неужели Райские планеты? Или все-таки он отправится к Кришне?

----------


## Варган

> Чтобы поднять человека до гуны благости.


Но гуна благости начинается с поклонения Вишну (хоть и не с чистого), а не с вегетарианства (см. ШБ 1.2.26 комм., ШБ 3.5.43 комм., пункт М конституции ИСККОН от 22.07.1974: _"M) Поднять до уровня гуны благости каждого члена Общества с помощью процесса дикши и укрепления его в статусе брахмана (благочестивого разумного человека) на основе правдивости, знания и веры в трансцендентное служение Господу"_.) 
Голуби же не в гуне благости.

----------


## Варган

> Тогда разъясните, пожалуйста, и этот комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады, не игнорируя его: "*Как правило* (это означает, что бывают редкие исключения) человеку трудно отказаться от материального счастья, пока он сполна не изведал его. 
> 
> Поэтому _варнашрама_  позволяет человеку совершенствоваться постепенно (*!* обратите внимание, -это о правритти-марг). Яду сказал своему отцу, Махарадже Яяти, что он не может отдать ему свою молодость, так как хочет использовать ее для того, чтобы потом отречься от мира.
>  Поведение Яду не противоречило законам религии, так как он хотел служить Господу. Господь Кришна явился в роду Яду, поскольку тот был верным слугой Господа. В своих молитвах царица Кунти говорит: йадо? прийасй?нвав?йе. Яду был очень дорог Кришне, поэтому Кришна с готовностью стал одним из его потомков. В заключении нужно сказать, что Махараджу Яду нельзя считать адхарма-дж?а, то есть человеком, не понимающим законов религии, как названы в следующем стихе его братья. Махараджу Яду можно сравнить с четырьмя Санаками"
> 
> Почему Шрила Прабхупада прославляет Яду, следующего постепенным путем прогресса, правритти-марг?
> И, как вы думаете, какое будущее ждет преданного Яду Махараджа, неужели Райские планеты? Или все-таки он отправится к Кришне?


Я не согласен, что Махарадж Яду находился на правритти-марге (то есть стремился к материальному счастью). Он стремился приблизить появление Кришны, а также  "как можно скорее избавиться от материальных желаний". Стремиться к материальному счастью в этой жизни и потом на райских планетах  (определение правритти-марга) и стремиться побыстрее пройти неизбежный этап материальных желаний - это разные вещи. 

Да, то, что правритти-марг и карма-канда - это одно и то же, - это не моё частное мнение, я слышал, как об этом публично говорили как минимум двое известных проповедников ИСККОН.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я не согласен, что Махарадж Яду находился на правритти-марге (то есть стремился к материальному счастью


Я тоже не согласна. Поскольку Махарадж медитировал на Кришну, он не следовал ни правритти, ни нивритти, он следовал бхагавата-марг.

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> (кстати, тут звучало юмористическое высказывание, что в Ш.Б. нет варнашрамы)))


Об этом говорит один из фанатиков - Шукадева Госвами, что Шримад Бхагаватам это праманам амалам - безупречно чистое трансцендентное произведение. И оно ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СВОБОДНО от религиозной деятельности. Но вы упорно это отрицаете. Это разве разумно?

Шримад Бхагаватам 1.1.2:

"*ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОТВЕРГАЯ всякую РЕЛИГИОЗНУЮ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ*, преследующую материальные цели, эта «Бхагавата-пурана» *провозглашает ВЫСОЧАЙШУЮ ИСТИНУ*, которую *могут постичь только те преданные*, чьи сердца СОВЕРШЕННО чисты."

Шримад Бхагаватам ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОТВЕРГАЕТ религиозную деятельность (дхарму, артху, каму и мокшу), а вы пишите, что она учит семейным отношением, варнашраме и другим оковам материального мира. 

Более того Сам Кришна говорит в Бхагавад Гите 18.66:

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах

"*Оставь ВСЕ РЕЛИГИИ* и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего."

Комментарий: "Господь рассказал Арджуне о _разных формах знания и религии_: Он открыл ему знание о Верховном Брахмане, знание о Сверхдуше, рассказал о различных сословиях общества и ступенях духовного развития, об отречении от мира, объяснил, как освободиться от материальных привязанностей, обуздать чувства и ум, рассказал о медитации и т. д. Иначе говоря, *Он поведал ему об очень многих формах религиозной практики*. *Теперь же*, *подводя итог* всему сказанному в «Бхагавад-гите», Господь говорит, что Арджуна *должен отказаться от всего этого* и просто предаться Кришне. Предавшись Господу, он освободится от всех последствий своих грехов, ибо Господь Сам обещает ему защиту."

Сколько можно спекулировать и вводить в заблуждения живые существа? Не надо ссылаться на то, что Шримад Бхагаватам учит семейным отношениям и другим глупостям этого материального мира. Как раз наоборот - Шримад Бхагаватам ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОТВЕРГАЕТ это и учит, как от этого избавиться, чтоб полностью посвятить свою жизнь служению Гуру и Кришне.

----------


## Варган

Шрила Нарада и Шрила Прабхупада о косвенной проповеди:


"*В людях от природы заложена склонность к наслаждениям, а ты поощрял в них эту склонность под прикрытием религии. Это предосудительно и неблагоразумно. Руководствуясь твоими наставлениями, они будут заниматься этим, прикрываясь религией, и очень скоро забудут обо всех запретах*.
(ШБ 1.5.15)

Комментарий: 

*В этом стихе Шрила Нарада осуждает Шрилу Вьясадеву за то, что в основу составленных им различных ведических писаний он положил регулируемую кармическую деятельность, как это описано в «Махабхарате» и других произведениях.* Естественно, что из-за своего длительного контакта с материей в течение многих жизней люди по привычке стремятся утверждать свое господство над материальной энергией. Они не чувствуют ответственности, которую налагает на них человеческая форма жизни. Человеческая жизнь предоставляет шанс вырваться из тисков иллюзорной материи. Назначение Вед — указать дорогу домой, обратно к Богу. Вращение живого существа в цикле перевоплощений, состоящем из 8400000 видов жизни, — это тюремное существование осужденных обусловленных душ. Человеческая жизнь дает шанс вырваться из этого заточения, поэтому единственным занятием человека должно быть восстановление своих взаимоотношений с Богом. *Так что никогда не следует поощрять человека в его стремлении удовлетворять свои чувства под видом отправления религиозных обрядов.* Если человеческая энергия таким образом направляется в неверное русло, это сбивает с истинного пути все человеческое общество. Шрила Вьясадева авторитетно разъяснил Веды в «Махабхарате» и других писаниях, и то, что он поощряет чувственное наслаждение в той или иной форме, является величайшим препятствием на пути духовного развития человека, потому что большинство людей не согласится отречься от материальной деятельности, служащей причиной их материального рабства. ...

В Ведах ясно говорится, что ни бурная деятельность, ни накопление богатств, ни даже многочисленное потомство не могут сделать жизнь человека совершенной. К совершенству может привести только отречение. Материалистичные люди пренебрегают этими предписаниями. Они считают, что так называемая жизнь в отречении — удел тех, кто в силу каких-либо физических недостатков неспособен зарабатывать себе на жизнь, или для тех, чья семейная жизнь сложилась неблагополучно.

Конечно, в таких исторических повествованиях, как «Махабхарата», наряду с материальными вопросами обсуждаются и трансцендентные. В «Махабхарату» входит «Бхагавад-гита», и наивысшего развития идеи «Махабхараты» достигают в заключительном наставлении «Бхагавад-гиты», где говорится, что нужно оставить все прочие занятия и полностью предаться лотосным стопам Господа Шри Кришны. Но людей с материалистическими наклонностями больше привлекают политика, деятельность, направленная на экономическое развитие, и филантропия, упомянутые в «Махабхарате», а не самое важное в ней — «Бхагавад-гита». *Здесь Нарада открыто осуждает Вьясадеву за то, что он пошел на компромисс, и советует ему прямо провозгласить, что человек прежде всего должен понять свои вечные отношения с Господом и без промедлений предаться Ему*.

*Человек, страдающий какой-то болезнью, почти всегда привязан к той пище, которая ему вредна. Опытный врач никогда не идет на уступки такому больному и не разрешает принимать противопоказанные ему продукты даже в небольшом количестве.* В «Бхагавад- гите» также говорится, что человека, привязанного к кармической деятельности, не следует побуждать оставить свои занятия, потому что постепенно и он может достичь уровня самоосознания. Это иногда справедливо и по отношению к людям, занятым исключительно сухим эмпирическим философствованием и не стремящимся к духовному самоосознанию. Но это далеко не всегда рекомендуется тем, кто встал на путь преданного служения".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> . В «Бхагавад- гите» также говорится, что человека, привязанного к кармической деятельности, не следует побуждать оставить свои занятия, потому что *постепенно * и он может достичь уровня самоосознания. Это иногда справедливо и по отношению к людям, занятым исключительно сухим эмпирическим философствованием и не стремящимся к духовному самоосознанию. Но это далеко не всегда рекомендуется тем, кто встал на путь преданного служения".


Вот это и есть суть проповеди. Увидеть уровень человека, который ничего не знает о Боге  и *постепенно*  помогать ему идти к Кришне. Этим и занимаются опытные проповедники. 
Если кто-то уже стоит на пути преданного служения (Ш.П.: "уровень преданного служения-это уровень Брахмана!) он полностью удовлетворен и уже не нуждается в психологии и семейной жизни и т.п.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_  "Преданное служение доступно тем, кто находится на уровне Брахмана. Поэтому, не достигнув уровня Брахмана, то есть духовного уровня, человек не может заниматься преданным служением; иначе говоря, тот, кто посвятил себя преданному служению, уже достиг уровня Брахмана.


«Тот, кто полностью отдает себя преданному служению, ни при каких обстоятельствах не отклоняясь от этого пути, преодолевает влияние гун материальной природы и достигает уровня Брахмана» (Б.-г., 14.26). Значит, тот, кто преданно служит Господу, уже обрел освобождение. 

Как правило, человеку трудно отказаться от материального счастья, пока он сполна не изведал его. 
Поэтому _варнашрама_ позволяет человеку совершенствоваться постепенно   (обратите внимание! Ш.П.тут пишет не об удовлетворении чувств под маской религиозной деятельности, а о постепенном развитии в рамках _варнашрамы_ )




> Шрила Нарада и Шрила Прабхупада о косвенной проповеди


Не знаю, что вы называете "косвенной проповедью". Но тут нет ни слова об этом. Этот стих о том,что не нужно проповедовать удовлетворение чувств под маской религиозной деятельности. Преданные никогда не занимаются такой проповедью! Преданные не призывают людей удовлетворять чувства, где вы такое видели?

Харе Кришна, как-то странно, не понимая мотивов преданных, не разобравшись с их целями, приписывать им адхарму.
Это оскорбительно по отношению к вайшнавам.

----------


## Варган

> В «Бхагавад- гите» также говорится, что человека, привязанного к кармической деятельности, не следует побуждать оставить свои занятия, потому что постепенно и он может достичь уровня самоосознания. Это иногда справедливо и по отношению к людям, занятым исключительно сухим эмпирическим философствованием и не стремящимся к духовному самоосознанию. Но это далеко не всегда рекомендуется тем, кто встал на путь преданного служения".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вот это и есть суть проповеди. Увидеть уровень человека, который ничего не знает о Боге  и *постепенно*  помогать ему идти к Кришне. Этим и занимаются опытные проповедники. 
> Если кто-то уже стоит на пути преданного служения (Ш.П. -"*уровень преданного служение-это уровень Брахмана!) он полностью удовлетворен и уже не нуждается в психологии и семейной жизни и т.п.


Насколько я понимаю, речь идёт о стихе Бхагавад-гиты 3.26, там Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
"Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне. Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен действовать так, чтобы невежественные люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить. Не следует мешать невеждам выполнять их обязанности..."

Таким образом, Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, что невежественных людей надо:
1) или не трогать совсем, 
2) или проповедовать просто собственным примером жизни в бхакти (по сути это тоже прямая, а не косвенная, проповедь, только не словом, а действием).

Но он здесь не оправдывает проповедь мирского благочестия ради плодов (кармы), гьяны и йоги. Но где-то в Шримад-Бхагаватам написано, что преданные более милостивы чем Сам Господь и отваживаются на прямую словесную проповедь бхакти материалистам вопреки этим наставлениям Кришны.

"Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой" (ШБ 10.4.42, комм.) - и этим всё сказано.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но он здесь не оправдывает проповедь мирского благочестия ради плодов (кармы), гьяны и йоги.


Варган, а кто из преданных проповедует проповедь мирского благочестия ради плодов? Приведите пример, пожалуйста.

----------


## Варган

> Преданные никогда не занимаются такой проповедью! Преданные не призывают людей удовлетворять чувства, где вы такое видели?
> 
> Харе Кришна, как-то странно, не понимая мотивов преданных, не разобравшись с их целями, приписывать им адхарму.
> Это оскорбительно по отношению к вайшнавам.





> Варган, а кто из преданных проповедует проповедь мирского благочестия ради плодов? Приведите пример, пожалуйста.


Этот стих касается Шрилы Вйасадевы, которого отчитал его духовный учитель, Шрила Нарада. Я лично никого не обвиняю в адхарме. А, теоретически, Вы думаете современные вайшнавы не могут повторить той же ошибки, что и Шрила Вйасадева?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой" (ШБ 10.4.42, комм.) - и этим всё сказано.


 Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя карму гьяну и йогу, так и есть, а то спорит-то? Или вы сами с собой разговариваете?))

----------


## Варган

> Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя карму гьяну и йогу, так и есть, а то спорит-то? Или вы сами с собой разговариваете?))


А Шрила Вйасадева был вайшнавом, когда составлял карма-канду, Махабхарату и т.д.?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Этот стих касается Шрилы Вйасадевы, которого отчитал его духовный учитель, Шрила Нарада. Я лично никого не обвиняю в адхарме.


 Аа, вы просто поделились хорошим стихом?  :smilies: 




> А, теоретически, Вы думаете современные вайшнавы не могут повторить той же ошибки, что и Шрила Вйасадева?


Теоретически мы с вами можем завтра стать _асурами_. Это наша свобода воли.

Хорошо, было очень познавательно. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Варган

Мне почему-то кажется, что бхактин, которая составила эту картинку, считает, что перечислила вещи, в которых заключается большая ценность Движения кришнаитов. Не введена ли она в заблуждение?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А Шрила Вйасадева был вайшнавом, когда составлял карма-канду, Махабхарату и т.д.?


Возможно, вы не понимаете, - Шрила Вьясадева явился в этот мир, чтобы дать определенный путь людям, Он не поощрял их бездумно удовлетвлетворять чувства, а дал очень постепенный процесс возвышения. Его Цель была- помочь всем дживам освободиться.  Но Нарада Муни наставил Его описать процесс бхакти-йоги, который гарантирует быстрое возвращение к Кришне. Без окольных путей. Во всех этих случаях Шрила Вьясадева не сделал ошибки, поскольку видел и давал Высшую Цель.
Не сравнивайте Его с обычными дживами))

"Великий мудрец Вьясадева придал Ведам такую форму, в которой они могут быть поняты даже людьми небольшого ума. Движимый состраданием, великий мудрец почел за благо сделать это для того, чтобы люди могли достичь цели жизни"

----------


## Варган

> Но Нарада Муни наставил Его описать процесс бхакти-йоги, который гарантирует быстрое возвращение к Кришне. Без окольных путей.


Извините, Шрила Прабхупада дважды в комментарии пишет, что это было не наставление, а *открытое осуждение* со стороны Шри Нарады.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Извините, Шрила Прабхупада дважды в комментарии пишет, что это было не наставление, а *открытое осуждение* со стороны Шри Нарады.


На этом основании кому-то можно критиковать литературное Воплощение Кришны?  :smilies: 

Простите, я в этом точно не участвую  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Варган

> На этом основании кому-то можно критиковать литературное Воплощение Кришны? 
> 
> Простите, я в этом точно не участвую


Но это же лила Кришны  :smilies:  Нам просто надо извлечь из неё урок.

----------


## Варган

"Следует принять во внимание, что, не имея благих намерений, нельзя обращать внимание на недостатки любого живого существа, не говоря уже о вайшнавах, – даже если мы полностью беспристрастны. Осуждать вайшнава – это оскорбление, но осуждение других джив также является грехом. Вайшнавы не желают заниматься подобной греховной деятельностью.

Однако если намерения человека благие, писания не запрещают с осторожностью осудить чьи-либо недостатки.

Благие намерения бывают трех видов: желать блага тому, кого осуждают; желать блага для всех; и желать блага для самого себя.

Существуют три вида благих намерений:

1) намерение разобраться в чьих либо грехах благоприятно, если возникает из пожелания высшего блага этой личности;

2) анализ чужих ошибок будет причислен к благоприятным действиям, если нашим мотивом является благо всего мира;

3) и наконец, размышление над недостатками других ради собственного духовного благополучия тоже может быть благоприятным.

Например, *если кто-то, по одной из вышеперечисленных причин, размышляет о недостатках таких исторических личностей, как Вальмики или Джагай и Мадхай, то подобные мысли не станут причиной греха*. Еще один пример: если ученик смиренно просит гуру обучить его, как распознавать вайшнавов, тогда духовный учитель, который желает блага ученику и всему миру, объяснит, что те, кто ведут себя неблагочестиво, не являются вайшнавами. Так с помощью антитезиса (или доказательства от противного) он обращает наше внимание на то, как отличить истинных вайшнавов.

Если мотив осуждения – вдохновить преданного принять прибежище у лотосных стоп истинного вайшнава и оставить неискренних, так называемых, «проповедников» религии, то нет риска совершить садху-нинду (оскорбление святой личности) или вайшнава-апарадху (оскорбление вайшнава). В подобных случаях даже критика, напрямую направленная на какую-то личность, не несет в себе греха. Все это примеры критики с благими намерениями".

(Из "Вайшнава-нинды" Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура).

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

"*ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОТВЕРГАЯ всякую РЕЛИГИОЗНУЮ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ*, преследующую материальные цели



Будьте внимательны: отрицается религиозная деятельность преследующая материальные цели...

----------


## Варган

Лакшмана Прана Прабху, матаджи Кастурика, извините, пожалуйста, что нарушил этикет, спорил с вами. 
Если можно, объясните, кто санкционировал в ИСККОН "косвенную проповедь" через психологию, йогу, аюрведу, астрологию, хиромантию, васту и т.п. Есть ли у этого какие-то основания в виде указаний Шрилы Прабхупады или резолюций ДжиБиСи?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не знаю, был ли спор, по-моему было что-то типа обсуждения.

Варган, вы не написали, что подразумеваете под "косвенной проповедью"?
Как я понимаю, вот работает, например, врач. Лечит больных пациентов всяких мастей, кому-то он рассказывает о вегетарианстве, кому-то дарит _Бхагавад Гиту_ или просто книгу "о Здоровом Образе Жизни"...
Кто-то это критикует? Почему, можете объяснить?
Еще пример: человек по природе одаренный лектор или психолог, или философ, как угодно.
Он хочет говорить своим слушателям на семинаре о взаимоотношениях в гуне благости, о здоровой жизни, об Абсолютной Истине тоже может рассказать, если аудитория готова. А может и не рассказать. Он что изменяет Шриле Прабхупаде или в чем его проблема? Почему столько шума вокруг этих вайшнавов? Теперь им для работы нужно разрешение ДжиБиСи?))

Наш Гуру Махарадж объяснял нам с мужем, что такой проповедью мы даем людям религиозные принципы, благодаря которым им легче духовно прогрессировать. Слово "косвенная" проповедь уже стало нарицательным, поэтому назовем это непрямой проповедью для новых людей (может, так прокатит?))
Естественно, что с возвышенными вайшнавами, чистыми преданными никто обычно не обсуждает семейную жизнь и т.п.
От них мы слушаем Кришна-катху

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> "*ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОТВЕРГАЯ всякую РЕЛИГИОЗНУЮ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ*, преследующую материальные цели
> 
> 
> 
> Будьте внимательны: отрицается религиозная деятельность преследующая материальные цели...


А те, кто пытается улучшить свои семейные отношения или создать семью, для кого они это делает? Явно для своего наслаждения, поэтому и дан этот ашрам (грихастха), чтобы обусловленная джива могла удовлетворить свои чувства. Также и варнашрама. Почему сразу не стремиться стать вайшнавом и служить Кришне, а есть желание быть вайшей и наслаждаться плодами торговли, комфортом, быть кшатрием и наслаждаться властью, силой, быть брахманом и наслаждаться своей учёностью. Это и есть материальные цели. 

Тот, кто не преследует никаких материальных целей - это акама бхакта - чистый преданный. Поэтому надо называть вещи своими именами и быть честным перед собой.

----------


## Алексей-Хари

*Это чистейшая и безупречная Бхагавата-пурана* (Шримад Бхагаватам) повествует *исключительно о уттама-бхакти* (чистом преданном служении), которое описал Шрила Рупа Госвами в "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" - "аньябхилашита шуньям...". 

Но обусловленная джива видит в ней психологию семейных отношений, варнашраму и т.п. Поэтому и сказано в этом стихе ШБ 1.1.2, что понять эту Бхагавату-пурану *могут только чистые преданные*. Только под их руководством можно её правильно понять.

----------


## Варган

> Не знаю, был ли спор, по-моему было что-то типа обсуждения.
> 
> Варган, вы не написали, что подразумеваете под "косвенной проповедью"?
> Как я понимаю, вот работает, например, врач. Лечит больных пациентов всяких мастей, кому-то он рассказывает о вегетарианстве, кому-то дарит _Бхагавад Гиту_ или просто книгу "о Здоровом Образе Жизни"...
> Кто-то это критикует? Почему, можете объяснить?


Как я понимаю, это никто не критикует. Сантехник, как и врач и психолог, тоже может говорить с клиентами о Кришне и распространять им книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Но сама работа сантехника или врача с психологом - это разве проповедь? Ведь нет? Но это преподносится как проповедь и деятельность ИСККОН. Молодое поколение преданных думает, что это и есть то, чем надлежит заниматься в ИСККОН. Поэтому мне и хочется узнать, насколько это обосновано гуру-садху-шастрами. А поскольку гуру у всех разные и могут иметь различающиеся мнения, более интересно мнение Шрилы Прабхупады и всеобщего коллегиального органа садху - ДжиБиСи.




> Еще пример: человек по природе одаренный лектор или психолог, или философ, как угодно.
> Он хочет говорить своим слушателям на семинаре о взаимоотношениях в гуне благости, о здоровой жизни, об Абсолютной Истине тоже может рассказать, если аудитория готова. А может и не рассказать.


А это не будет грамйа-катха? (Спрашиваю для своего духовного благополучия).




> Он что изменяет Шриле Прабхупаде или в чем его проблема? Почему столько шума вокруг этих вайшнавов? Теперь им для работы нужно разрешение ДжиБиСи?))


Зачем сразу - "изменяет"? Проблема - у меня. В книгах и беседах Шрилы Прабхупады мне встречались наставления об определённых способах проповеди, проповедь через астро-, психо-, хиро-  и прочие вещи, как мне кажется, им не одобрялась. Я вот и думаю, может я что-то пропустил или не так понял. При организации ратха-ятры ИСККОН преданных призывают послужить - организовать палатки, где они должны оказывать услуги астрологов, хиромантов, аюрведистов, чтобы людям было интересно. Это правильно?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но сама работа сантехника или врача с психологом - это разве проповедь? Ведь нет? Но это преподносится как проповедь и деятельность ИСККОН. Молодое поколение преданных думает, что это и есть то, чем надлежит заниматься в ИСККОН?


Я не встречала такую молодежь в ИСККОН, которые думают, что наша проповедь - это йога и хиромантия. У меня другой опыт. Никто не проповедует столь успешно, как ИСККОН, поскольку ИСККОН дает людям Прабхупаду и Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху. По крайней мере за двадцать с лишним лет я видела сотни молодых людей, которые начинали интересоваться психологией, астрологией, йогой,  а потом стали удивительными энтуазистичными вайшнавами. 
В других организациях нет такой жизни и энтузиазма для проповеди Сознания Кришны, это мы видели в разных странах, по всему Миру, поверьте.




> В книгах и беседах Шрилы Прабхупады мне встречались наставления об определённых способах проповеди, проповедь через астро-, психо-, хиро- и прочие вещи, как мне кажется, им не одобрялась. Я вот и думаю, может я что-то пропустил или не так понял. При организации ратха-ятры ИСККОН преданных призывают послужить - организовать палатки, где они должны оказывать услуги астрологов, хиромантов, аюрведистов, чтобы людям было интересно. Это правильно?


Это правильно. Это один из эффективных методов проповеди. Поскольку в ИСККОН такие методы используются как средство, а не как цель. Чтобы проходящий мимо человек хоть как-то соприкоснулся с Кришной. Новый человек заходит в палатку к йогам, а там книги Прабхупады, сияющие преданные ИСККОН с прасадом. 
Есть истории, когда Шрила Прабхупада не начинал проповедовать человеку прямо "в лоб". Он мог очень долго говорить об интересах гостях, о его жизни (так долго, что ученики уже начинали ёрзать)), и это не было грамья-катхой с Прабхупадой!  Поскольку в конце беседы Прабхупада всегда связывал все с Кришной. Шрила Прабхупада многому нас учит, можно исследовать его жизнь на этот предмет. Уверена, что найдем много интересного.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Но это преподносится как проповедь и деятельность ИСККОН.


Занятия преданными психологией - это частная инициатива. ИСККОН тут не при чем. 
Если ИСККОН организует какой-то фестиваль и приглашает туда психологов, хиромантов и т.д., то их приглашают опять же как частных лиц, а не как официальных проповедников ИСККОН. Точно также на фестивали могут быть приглашены профессиональные музыканты, звукорежиссеры и т.д. Никто же не возмущается, что ИСККОН их приглашает.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> проповедь через астро-, психо-, хиро- и прочие вещи, как мне кажется, им не одобрялась


Преданные проповедуют чистое послание Кришны, используя интерес человека к любым вещам. Это не проповедь через-  астро-, психо-, хиро-, это проповедь, несмотря на чей-то интерес к астро-, психо-, хиро- и прочим вещам.
Наше понимание может кардинально изменяться, если будут расставлены правильные акценты.
Уверена, Шрила Прабхупада не был бы против находчивости преданных. 
Прабхупада часто говорил: _пхалена паричийате - "об успехе или поражении в любом деле судят по плодам"_

----------


## Варган

> Занятия преданными психологией - это частная инициатива. ИСККОН тут не при чем. 
> Если ИСККОН организует какой-то фестиваль и приглашает туда психологов, хиромантов и т.д., то их приглашают опять же как частных лиц, а не как официальных проповедников ИСККОН. Точно также на фестивали могут быть приглашены профессиональные музыканты, звукорежиссеры и т.д. Никто же не возмущается, что ИСККОН их приглашает.


Так в том-то и дело, что это заявляется не как приглашение частных лиц, именно как *служение для бхакт во время Ратха-ятры*: вести консультации по астрологии, хиромантии, аюрведе, вести хатха-йогу и быть в группе поддержки йоги.

----------


## Варган

> Есть истории, когда Шрила Прабхупада не начинал проповедовать человеку прямо "в лоб". Он мог очень долго говорить об интересах гостях, о его жизни (так долго, что ученики уже начинали ёрзать)), и это не было грамья-катхой с Прабхупадой!  Поскольку в конце беседы Прабхупада всегда связывал все с Кришной. Шрила Прабхупада многому нас учит, можно исследовать его жизнь на этот предмет. Уверена, что найдем много интересного.


Это понятно, что сначала надо завязать отношения и для этого немного заняться праджалпой, но потом обязательно дать человеку самбандху, абхидхею и прайоджану.  Об этом и говорит Бхакти Викаша Свами, что такие методы можно использовать, но только опытным проповедникам, которые быстро и умело могут переключить внимание людей на Кришну. Вопрос про грамйа-катху я задал, так как Вы сказали, что можно дать знание об Абсолютной Истине, а можно и не дать, ограничиться проповедью семейных отношений и здоровой жизни.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вопрос про грамйа-катху я задал, так как Вы сказали, что можно дать знание об Абсолютной Истине, а можно и не дать, ограничиться проповедью семейных отношений и здоровой жизни


Да, для некоторых людей для начала этого достаточно.
Давать принципы чистой религиозной жизни-это не грамья-катха.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Возможно, будет лучше эту интересную тему продублировать еще и в другом разделе?
А то скоро опять начнут тут юморить, что в  _Шримад Бхагаватам_ отсутствует _варнашрама_:
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/8/48
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/5/19/10
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/17/9
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/3/29 
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/2/12 ...

----------


## Варган

> Преданные проповедуют чистое послание Кришны, используя интерес человека к любым вещам. Это не проповедь через-  астро-, психо-, хиро-, это проповедь, несмотря на чей-то интерес к астро-, психо-, хиро- и прочим вещам.
> Наше понимание может кардинально изменяться, если будут расставлены правильные акценты.
> Уверена, Шрила Прабхупада не был бы против находчивости преданных.


Так я поэтому и прошу подтверждения. Потому что на страницах Фолио мне попадаются совсем другие мнения Шрилы Прабхупады (только не обвиняйте меня пожалуйста в войне цитатами!):

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Судаме, 1972 год:

"Что касается дорожного шоу и деревни йоги, то эти вещи должны быть немедленно прекращены. Просто выполняйте наш киртан. Если мы так отклоним наше внимание, всё постепенно придёт в упадок. Он заходит слишком далеко. Все эти вещи – бессмысленные изобретения. *Такой дух изобретательства разрушит это движение. Люди могут приходить, некоторые станут преданными, но такие преданные не останутся надолго, поскольку они привлечены каким-то шоу, а не настоящей вещью - духовной жизнью в соответствии со стандартами Господа Чайтанйи. Наш стандарт – выполнять киртан, организовывать храмы.* Что это за «Дорожное Шоу» и «Деревня Йоги»? Это будет очередной тираж хиппи. *Постепенно идея сознания Кришны испарится: ещё перемена, другая перемена, каждый день новая перемена. Прекратите всё это. Просто выполняйте киртан и ничего более. Не производите идеи*".

Sunday, 5 November, 1972 Vrindaban

My dear Sudama,

Please accept my blessings. I beg to acknowledge receipt of your letter dated October 27, 1972, and I have noted the contents carefully.

So far the Road Show and this Yoga Village are concerned, these things should be stopped. Simply perform our kirtana. If we divert our attention in this way, the whole thing will gradually deteriorate.

He is going far away. All these things are nonsense inventions. Such inventing spirit will ruin our this movement. People may come to see, some will become devotees, but such devotees will not stay because they are attracted by some show and not by the real thing or spiritual life according to the standard of Lord Caitanya.

Our standard is to have kirtana, start temples. What is this Road Show and Yoga Village? It will be another hippie edition. Gradually the Krishna Consciousness idea will evaporate: another change, another change, every day another change.

Stop all this. Simply have kirtana, nothing else. Don't manufacture ideas. Hoping this meets you in good health.

Your ever well-wisher,
A. C. Bhaktivedanta Swami

----------


## Варган

"Мой дорогой Джагадиша дас,

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения...

Итак, изучайте мои книги и воспроизводя написанное там, распространяйте пояснения к ним на своём родном языке. Вам следует посоветовать своему президенту храма проповедовать таким образом. Это и есть проповедь. *Мы не должны выдумывать с помощью своих изобретательных мозгов что-то новое для проповеди*. В этом заключается вся суть. Опытный проповедник - это тот, кто искусно может представить то, что сказано в моих книгах перед своими слушателями так, чтобы им удалось всё как следует понять. Вы должны говорить лишь то, что сказал Кришна. Тогда вы станете проповедниками...
Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами"

Letter to Jagadisa
Bombay
9 November, 1975
75-11-09
Dallas

My dear Jagadisa das,

Please accept my blessings...
So study my books and reproduce the purports in your own language. You should instruct your temple presidents to preach like this. This is preaching. *We haven't got to invent something by our fertile brain for preaching.* Everything is there. One who is expert for presenting these things before the audience so they can conveniently understand, this is a successful preacher. You have only to speak what Krsna has said. Then you become a preacher...

I hope this finds you in good health.

Your ever well wisher,
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Такой дух изобретательства разрушит это движение. Люди могут приходить, некоторые станут преданными, но такие преданные не останутся надолго, поскольку они привлечены каким-то шоу, а не настоящей вещью - духовной жизнью в соответствии со стандартами Господа Чайтанйи. Наш стандарт – выполнять киртан, организовывать храмы.


Видите, значит Прабхупада понял, что та проповедь была неэффективная. Преданные не оставались, значит что-то было неправильно. Надо смотреть по плодам.
А что там была за деревня йоги? Там воспевали, давали философию Сознания Кришны, или что там происходило?
Невозможно обсуждать, не зная обстоятельств, будут только одни домыслы, безрезультатно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/2382...t-na-pretenzii
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7729

_Индрадьюмна Свами_ 
*Ответ на претензии*

После размещения расписания программы нашей Ратха-ятры в Дурбане на приближающиеся пасхальные выходные я получил несколько писем с претензиями к нашему решению включить мероприятия явно не в сознании Кришны. Такие как оркестр филармонии, евангельский хор, палатка астрологии, люди на ходулях, клоуны и т.п. В нескольких письмах были вопросы насчет участия других духовных групп и организаций. Я лишь улыбнулся и отослал всем следующее 

*описание 
одной из проповеднических программ 
Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати 
в 1930-х гг.* 

Так или иначе, мы должны привлекать массы, чтобы люди могли услышать святые имена, попробовать прасадам и получить общение чистых вайшнавов.


*Из книги Бхакти Викаши Свами "Sri Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava"*, Теистические выставки, стр. 355-356:



"Выставка состояла из двух частей, духовной и светской, с номерами, собранными со всей Индии, и вся эта феерия занимала больше квадратной мили.

*Мирская часть* демонстрировала самые разные достижения общества – в медицине, образовании, заботе о детях, агрокультуре, скотоводстве, искусстве и ремеслах, спорте и развлечениях. Администрации нескольких округов отправили для показа свои материалы. Были привлекательные спортивные выступления: гимнастика, борьба, бокс, бои на мечах и палках и джиу-джитсу. Были музыкальные номера, постановки, киносеансы, цирк и, как написал «Harmonist», «и другие невинные забавы». Лучшим экспозициям и исполнителям вручали призы, медали и грамоты.

*Духовная часть* была устроена еще более тщательно. В музее были фигуры Вишну и Кришны, а также вещи, раньше принадлежавшие известным садху. На книжной выставке были издания разных религиозных сект на разных языках и редкие рукописи неопубликованных духовных трудов. Были фотографии и портреты знаменитых садху и разных святых мест. Основным изображением была огромная рельефная карта Индии, занимающая более трети акра, сооруженная из камней, цемента и кирпича и показывающая важные места паломничеств, расположение отделений Гаудия-матха и маршруты путешествий Господа Чайтанья и Господа Нитьянанды. Диорамы в более чем пятидесяти палатках рассказывали о многообразии духовных практик Индии, с акцентом на учении Чайтаньи Махапрабху. На фоне нарисованных сцен по играм Господа Чайтаньи располагались фигуры в полный рост, показывающие практику чистых вайшнавов, псевдо-вайшнавов и других религиозных сект. 

Еще одним новшеством для многочисленных посетителей было cверкающее освещение всего поля недавно проведенным электричеством".


14 марта 2013

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В Польше "Деревня Мира Кришны" и "Фестиваль Индии" уже 25 лет, каждое лето. Те, кто читают Дневник Индрадьюмны Свами, знают, какие люди привлекаются, кроме простых. Администрация городов, мэры. Судья верховного суда. Телеведущий с многомиллионной аудиторией. Бизнесмены. Начальник порта. И т.д. и т.п. Одна история захватывающе другой. А преданные там делают вот все наперекор письму Судаме. Потому что одно дело - хиппи 70-х в исполнителях, и совсем другое - поколение, пришедшее в ИСККОН в 1980-1990. 

Хиппи устраивают все так, что впечатляются хиппи. Разумные действуют так, что привлекаются разумные. 

Индивидуальные письма Шрилы Прабхупады его ученикам стоят на последнем месте по степени важности, главное - его книги, потом лекции, беседы, только потом - письма. Кто такой Судама Дас, что он там такого натворил, что его Прабхупада так отчитал. И теперь что, на это письмо ориентироваться всем разумным ученикам?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Отличные примеры эффективной проповеди! 
И замечательно, что уже обсуждалась подобная тема: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7729

Возможно, модераторы смогут продублировать последние вопросы туда? Чтобы не обсуждать это тут.

Варган, вам может быть интересен этот ответ Махараджа по теме _юкта-вайрагьи_:http://www.caitanya.org.ru/03_Librar...tures_0011.htm

----------


## Варган

> Видите, значит Прабхупада понял, что та проповедь была неэффективная. Преданные не оставались, значит что-то было неправильно. Надо смотреть по плодам.


Сегодня читал беседу Шрилы Прабхупады с д-ром Пателом, Бомбей, 1976. Там Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что результатом, или плодом, прямой проповеди является то, что Кришна лично признаёт такого человека (а не количество привлёкшихся).   :namaste:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Сегодня читал беседу Шрилы Прабхупады с д-ром Пателом, Бомбей, 1974. Там Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что результатом или плодом, прямой проповеди является то, что Кришна лично признаёт такого человека (а не количество привлёкшихся).


А, ну тогда об эффективности проповеди ИСККОН спрашивайте у Кришны  :smilies:  Тогда нечего и обсуждать, вы для чего затеялись-то?

----------


## Варган

> В Польше "Деревня Мира Кришны" и "Фестиваль Индии" уже 25 лет, каждое лето. Те, кто читают Дневник Индрадьюмны Свами, знают, какие люди привлекаются, кроме простых. Администрация городов, мэры. Судья верховного суда. Телеведущий с многомиллионной аудиторией. Бизнесмены. Начальник порта. И т.д. и т.п. Одна история захватывающе другой. А преданные там делают вот все наперекор письму Судаме. Потому что одно дело - хиппи 70-х в исполнителях, и совсем другое - поколение, пришедшее в ИСККОН в 1980-1990. 
> 
> Хиппи устраивают все так, что впечатляются хиппи. Разумные действуют так, что привлекаются разумные. 
> 
> Индивидуальные письма Шрилы Прабхупады его ученикам стоят на последнем месте по степени важности, главное - его книги, потом лекции, беседы, только потом - письма. Кто такой Судама Дас, что он там такого натворил, что его Прабхупада так отчитал. И теперь что, на это письмо ориентироваться всем разумным ученикам?


Извините, у нас большая часть духовных учителей и членов ДжиБиСи - бывшие хиппи. Сам Шрила Прабхупада называл их возвышенными душами, которые отнюдь не случайно прибежали к нему, как только услышали Святое Имя. Пожалуйста, давайте не будем считать их неразумными.

----------


## Варган

Меня всё же интересуют указания Шрилы Прабхупады и резолюции ДжиБиСи о необходимости проповеди через астрологию, хиромантию, хатха-йогу, психологию, васту и т.п. Есть ли они в природе?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Пожалуйста, давайте не будем считать их неразумными.


Если Шрила Прабхупада отчитал ученика - на тот момент он неразумно действовал. 

Мне интересно, что вы сделали для ИСККОН, что сомневаетесь в делах гуру? 
Кроме того, что засорили форум корявыми переводами Ачарьи )

Благословенны те, кто не ставят в эфир свои корявые переводы. 
Сил уже никаких нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Меня всё же интересуют указания Шрилы Прабхупады и резолюции ДжиБиСи о необходимости проповеди через астрологию, хиромантию, хатха-йогу, психологию, васту и т.п.


Кто вам сказал, что это *проповедь*? 
Вы сами совместили несовместимое, да еще просите предоставить вам "сухую воду". Я привела четкое описание из книги - есть мирская часть, есть духовная. Они на разных площадках или в разное время происходят. 

Я тоже все это смешение не уважаю. Просто надо на программах более четко отделять мирское от духовного, и проблем не будет.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Меня всё же интересуют указания Шрилы Прабхупады и резолюции ДжиБиСи о необходимости проповеди через астрологию, хиромантию, хатха-йогу, психологию, васту и т.п. Есть ли они в природе?


разве для этого нужны указания?
как можно воспитать зрелую личность без этих знаний? которыми пропитаны ШБ и БГ

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще что касается "фестивалей", вот какую оценку дают посетители. 

Индрадьюмна Свами, 
том 14, глава 5  
"Наши счастливые летние дни" 
17 августа 2015

...Немного погодя я уже обращался к собравшимся со сцены. Для меня это важнейшая часть каждого фестиваля, во время которой я могу делиться мудростью сознания Кришны. Огромная толпа, даже сидя на летней жаре, внимательно слушала. Окончив лекцию, я спустился со сцены. Внизу меня дожидался мужчина. 

- Отличная речь, - сказал он. 

- Спасибо, - сказал я. - Всему, что знаю, я научился у своего духовного учителя. 

- Мы с семьей побывали на многих ваших фестивалях за эти годы. Они необычны. *За всеми этими развлечениями чувствуется послание.* Почти все какие-то такие события в наше время бессмысленны. А сегодня несколько раз у меня волосы вставали дыбом, когда пели в начале программы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> разве для этого нужны указания?
> как можно воспитать зрелую личность без этих знаний? которыми пропитаны ШБ и БГ


ШБ И БГ пропитаны все-таки несколько иным. 
Но разумные люди, брахманы, конечно же, экспертны в разных отраслях Вед, и этим помогают людям жить в материальном мире, проявляя свое сострадание к ним.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что касается указаний насчет профессиональной деятельности брахманов у ШП - есть например, его рассказы о том, как брахманы в Индии не только дают знания, но будучи приглашены в дом, могут лечить, составить гороскоп, подобрать имя ребенку и т.п. 

Это цивилизованная человеческая жизнь. Только неофитов это раздражает до такой степени, что они требуют доказательств необходимости этих самых элементарных вещей, которые и отличают людей разумных от тех, кто тычутся в жизни впотьмах.

От того, что брахманы например, доступны только на фестивале, они, что, не имеют права помочь кому-то? Или, просвещая людей в своей профессиональной сфере, они, что, должны молчать как партизаны и не сметь сказать о Кришне? Ну и глупость. При этом сами такие "умники", скорее всего, вообще еще ничего в ИСККОН не сделали.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Меня всё же интересуют указания Шрилы Прабхупады и резолюции ДжиБиСи о необходимости проповеди через астрологию, хиромантию, хатха-йогу, психологию, васту и т.п. Есть ли они в природе?


Указаний Шрилы Прабхупады конкретно о привлечении людей таким образом, видимо, нет. Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что нет проповеди через хиромантию, а есть только возможность *заинтересовать* человека чем-то, не важно чем, а потом рассказать ему о послании Бхагавад-Гиты. Если человек не готов слушать, для начала мы подготавливаем его через благостные религиозные принципы. 

*И даже если человек будет привлечен надувными шариками или звуком барабана, не имеет большого значения. Главное-это Кришна.*

Возможно, вы можете это понять?
Что касается ДжиБиСи, вы можете спросить в разделе Вопросов к Национальному Совету. 



> Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что результатом или плодом, прямой проповеди является то, что Кришна лично признаёт такого человека (а не количество привлёкшихся)


Что касается того, удовлетворен ли нашим служением Кришна, признает ли Он нас, в шастрах утверждается, что это можно узнать от духовного учителя, наставника или от возвышенных вайшнавов. Кстати, об этом как раз говорит Е.С.Бхакти Чайтанья Свами (если вы прочитали по ссылке). Так что никаких секретов нет, если следовать в ученической парампаре.

Всем мои поклоны, Харе Кришна :vanca calpa:

----------


## Варган

> А, ну тогда об эффективности проповеди ИСККОН спрашивайте у Кришны  Тогда нечего и обсуждать, вы для чего затеялись-то?


Я не совсем точно выразился. Шрила Прабхупада не говорит в том духе, что надо спрашивать у Кришны о результате проповеди. Он сказал, что это *100 процентов*, что Кришна признаёт того, кто проповедует прямо, Своим лучшим другом, и тому нечего больше желать. И сослался на шастру. 

Приведу этот отрывок в оригинале.  Шримати Раджа Кумари Даси, прошу Вас переведите для нас. И пожалуйста, не серчайте на меня за переводы, многие из тех переводов, что я выкладываю, кстати, не мои, а взяты в сети.

*Room conversation. BOMBAY - August 14, 1976*

*Prabhupaada*: This is Caitanya Mahaaprabhu's mission, janma saarthaka kari' kara para-upakaara (CC Adi 9.41). First of all, make your life successful by KRSNa consciousness. Then do good to others.
Yesterday, I think, in Tehran, one boy came. He proposed that is it not good to help others? I immediately challenged, "What you have got you can help? What is your asset?" You cannot help. It is simply bogus proposition. If you can help, you can simply help by spreading KRSNa consciousness, as Caitanya Mahaaprabhu said, yaare dekha taare kaha kRSNa-upadeZa (CC Madhya 7.128). *"Sir, I have come to you." "Why?" "To request you that you become KRSNa conscious." "How?" Man-manaa bhava mad-bhaktaH, "Always think of Me, just become My devotee, offer little obeisances." Anyone can do. A child can do. You cannot do?* What is the difficulty to become kRSNa conscious? Is there any difficulty? You haven't got to practice any yoga process, pressing your nose or keeping your head or this or that. No. Nothing. Man-manaa bhava mad-bhakto mad-yaajii maaM namaskuru maam evaiSyasi asaMZayaH (BG 18.68): "Without any doubt you are coming back to Me." And that is the highest perfection, tyaktvaa dehaM punar janma naiti (BG 4.9). *There is no difficulty in preaching this kRSNa consciousness. There is no difficulty to accept it. And the result is the supreme.*

*Dr. Patel:* *These are the people who have no faith.*

*Prabhupaada*: Therefore you have to canvass. They have no faith, I know that. Then why there is necessity of preaching all over the world? They have no faith, it is a fact. *And you have to create faith. That is preaching. Padayor nipatya. That Prabodhaananda Sarasvatii,
kRtvaa ca kaaku-Zatam etad ahaM braviimi
he saadhavaH sakalam eva vihaaya duuraad
caitanya-candra-caraNe kurutaanuraagam
(Caitanya-candraamRta 90)
This is preaching. Prabodhaananda Sarasvatii, what is that? Kaaku-ZataM padayor nipatya, kaaku-Zatam kRtvaa, Zatam, "I fall down on your feet, and I am flattering you with folded hands." "Why? Why? What do you want to say?" "Yes, I have to say something." "What is that? Say it! Why you are becoming so humble?" "Yes, I have to say." "What? Say it!" He saadhavaH , "You are a very nice saadhu. But you forget all nonsense."*

*Dr. Patel:* That's kaaku-(indistinct)

*Prabhupaada*: He saadhavaH sakalam eva vihaaya, "Whatever nonsense you have learned, forget." Then what to do? Kaaku-ZataM braviimi sakalam eva vihaaya duuraad caitanya-candra-caraNe kurutaanuraagam. *"You just become devotee of Lord Caitanya. I am flattering you, I am falling down on your feet"—this is preaching.* And what is Caitanya Mahaaprabhu's...? Yaare dekha taare kaha kRSNa-upadeZa (CC Madhya 7.128). *And if you do that, then what is the result? Na ca tasmaan manuSyeSu kaZcin me priya-kRttamaH (BG 18.69). If one is doing like that, KRSNa immediately recognizes, "Oh, you are the best friend of Mine." So if you are recognized by KRSNa, then what you want more? You are undergoing so much austerities and... To be recognized by God. And God says that "Immediately I recognize you." Whom? One who is doing this.* Ya idaM paramaM guhyaM mad-bhakteSv abhidhaasyati (BG 18.68). Na ca tasmaan manuSyeSu kaZcin me priya-kRttamaH (BG 18.69). *Immediately. You may be a fool, you may be rascal, you may be illiterate. But if you do this, immediately KRSNa recognizes. KRSNa  never said that unless one is a big grammarian, big scientist, big politician, big engineer, big doctor, then I recognize. No. Simply one who does this.* Ya idaM paramaM guhyaM. What is that paramaM guhyaM? Sarva-dharmaan parityajya (BG 18.66): "Give up all nonsense. Surrender to Me." This is paramaM guhyam. And they are simply manufacturing nonsense.

Полный текст и аудиозапись здесь - http://vanisource.org/wiki/760814_-_...ion_A_-_Bombay

----------


## Александр.Б

ну сколько можно-то?))
что такое прямая проповедь? говорить людям - "предайся Кришне!"?
а они скажут - "да кто ты такой вообще, давай досвиданья!" 
и что? достигнута цель проповеди?)
а ещё они скажут - "да кто этот Кришна вообще такой?", и тоже давай досвиданья)))
нет никакой прямой или косвенной проповеди, проповедь либо есть, либо её нет, она в сердце проповедника находится! т.е. проповедь, это когда ты хочешь дать и тебя заботит чтоб взяли!
...зачем Ведический планетарий строят вообще, как тут насчёт "прямой" проповеди?
..а раздача прасада? с точки зрения обычных людей, это просто еда! ну давайте голодному вместо каши дадим книжку! разве это то, что нужно Кришне или Прабхупаде? помоему им нужно, чтобы была каша плюс книжка!
...а что насчёт Дж.Харрисона? почему Прабхупада не настоял, чтобы тот стал брахмачари или принял отречение? наоборот, он считал, что благодаря его славе "успешного в миру музыканта", Кришна будет прославлен!!!
имхо

----------


## Варган

> Мне интересно, что вы сделали для ИСККОН, что сомневаетесь в делах гуру?


Мои родственники сейчас обучаются новом обязательном курсе "Ученик в ИСККОН". Им там преподаватель сказал, что, по этикету, в общении с учениками других учителей нельзя ссылаться на своего гуру, а только на Шрилу Прабхупаду. Это разумно: устраняются поводы "войнушек" между учениками разных гуру, воцаряется дух саджатии - большой духовной семьи, в которой все имеют общее "духовное происхождение", общее настроение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прямо так и сказал: "По этикету нельзя ссылаться на своего Гуру"?
А если Гуру делает какое-то замечательное служение для Шрилы Прабхупады, подобно Е.С.Шриле Индрадьюмна Свами, об этом тоже нельзя рассказывать, по этикету?





> ссылаться  только на Шрилу Прабхупаду.


Что говорит Шрила Прабхупада об этом этикете?

----------


## Варган

> ну сколько можно-то?))
> что такое прямая проповедь? говорить людям - "предайся Кришне!"?
> а они скажут - "да кто ты такой вообще, давай досвиданья!" 
> и что? достигнута цель проповеди?)
> а ещё они скажут - "да кто этот Кришна вообще такой?", и тоже давай досвиданья)))
> нет никакой прямой или косвенной проповеди, проповедь либо есть, либо её нет, она в сердце проповедника находится! т.е. проповедь, это когда ты хочешь дать и тебя заботит чтоб взяли!


Шрила Прабхупада в той беседе даёт совет: "Therefore you have to canvass" ("Поэтому вы должны: вести агитацию; обсуждать; дискутировать; спорить; подробно обсуждать"). 




> ...зачем Ведический планетарий строят вообще, как тут насчёт "прямой" проповеди?
> ..а раздача прасада? с точки зрения обычных людей, это просто еда! ну давайте голодному вместо каши дадим книжку! разве это то, что нужно Кришне или Прабхупаде? помоему им нужно, чтобы была каша плюс книжка!


Как эти вопросы связаны с проблемой "астро- психо- хиро-" в ИСККОН? Ведический планетарий и распространение прасада - это воля ачарьи-основателя и ДжиБиСи как коллегиального органа, представляющего ачарью-основателя, они устанавливают надлежащие методы проповеди в наше время и в нашем месте. Кстати Шрила Прабхупада писал, что раздача прасада должна вестись параллельно с распространением духовного знания. ДжиБиСи приняло постановление, что рестораны ИСККОН должны называться "Ресторан Харе Кришна" или "Говинда".




> ...а что насчёт Дж.Харрисона? почему Прабхупада не настоял, чтобы тот стал брахмачари или принял отречение? наоборот, он считал, что благодаря его славе "успешного в миру музыканта", Кришна будет прославлен!!!


Наверное потому, что Джордж Харрисон проповедовал о Кришне без хиромантии:



> Каждый ищет Кришну.
> Некоторые этого не осознают, но тем не менее они тоже ищут.
> Кришна - это Бог, Источник всего сущего, причина всего, что есть, было и когда- нибудь будет.
> Так как Бог безграничен, у Него много имен.
> Аллах-Буддха-Иегова-Рама: все они - Кришна, все они суть одно.
> 
> Бог не абстрактен. Он обладает как безличным, так и личностным аспектами своей 
> высшей, вечной, исполненной знания и блаженства личности. Как одна 
> единственная капля воды имеет те же качества, что и целый океан, точно так же нашему сознанию присущи качества сознания Бога... однако, из-за нашего самоотождествления с материальными энергиями и привязанности к ним (к физическому телу, чувственным удовольствиям, материальному обладанию, к своему ложному эго и так далее) наше подлинное трансцендентальное сознание загрязнено и, подобно зеркалу покрытому пылью, становится неспособным отражать чистые образы.
> ...

----------


## Варган

> Источником гуны благости является Господь Вишну, который энергией благости поддерживает все материальные миры.





> Я уточню вопрос, Враджендра Кумар прабху: что является основным источником гуны благости в жизни человека с практической точки зрения?





> Служение Вишну, которое основано на принципах дхармы (милосердие, чистота, аскетизм, правдивость).





> А если человек следует принципам дхармы неосознанно? Т.е. по природе у него присутствует милосердие, чистота и т.д. без служения Вишну, то можно ли сказать, что человек не является благочестивым?





> Он благочестив, но если основной его морали или благочестия не является Бог, а просто традиция или социальное давление, то это благочестие будет неустойчивым и рано или поздно такой человек начнет отклоняться. Но если он понимает, что источником морали является Бог, тогда его благочестие стабильно.


Кажется, поэтому и говорят, что у непреданных нет хороших качеств - потому что им рано или поздно надоедает быть хорошим. Я был вегетарианцем почти 10 лет, но в среднем раз в год мог поесть мясо в гостях, "чтоб не быть фанатиком". И к тому же, "благостное" вегетарианство не спасало от увлечения алкоголем и незаконным сексом.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Как эти вопросы связаны с проблемой "астро- психо- хиро-" в ИСККОН?


эти вопросы, если вы не поняли, связаны не с _астро психо хиро_, а связаны с каким-то странным понятием, именуемым "косвенная проповедь", а то получается, что если я на своей работе в школе, не рассказываю ученикам о Кришне (зато рассказываю о преподаваемом предмете), то тоже подпадаю под категорию "неугодных"!



> Наверное потому, что Джордж Харрисон проповедовал о Кришне без хиромантии:


а в свободное от проповеди время он играл и пел всякие попсовые песенки для увеселения публики, которые даже не _психо астро хиро_ а ещё хуже, про всякие мирские дела))))



> Наверное потому, что Джордж Харрисон проповедовал о Кришне без хиромантии:


и те преданные, которые в свободное от храмового поклонения время занимаются _психо хиро_, тоже проповедуют без хиромантии, например читают в храме лекции по БГ, ШБ!
другое дело, что никакой _астро психо хиро_ не существует(т.е. эти знания не работают на практике), тогда выходит, что эти преданные занимаются обманом, т.е. нарушают один из принципов чистоты!

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> астро психо хиро[/I] не существует(т.е. эти знания не работают на практике), тогда выходит, что эти преданные занимаются обманом, т.е. нарушают один из принципов чистоты!


На самом деле Астрология, Психология и Хиромантия и прочее, существуют, по крайней мере потому, что упоминаются в шастрах
Другое дело, поскольку в век кали каждый рождается шудрой, Подавляющее большинство астрологов, психологов, хиромантов и прочих по сути являясь заурядными шудрами, то есть оказывающими свои так называемые услуги в астрологии и др. за заранее оговоренную плату, фактически воспринимают эти науки на уровне шудры.
По этой причине они обманывают сами себя и других. Они ошибочно полагают, что стали брахманами на основании того, что занялись брахманической деятельностью, тогда как это всего лишь половина квалификации.
На первом месте в определении варны стоят как раз качества человека, которые и позволяют ему заняться соответствующей деятельностью.
Кришна говорит в Бхагавад гите:
Текст 04-13
чатур-варнйам майа сриштам
гуна-карма-вибхагашах
тасйа картарам апи мам
виддхй акартарам авйайам
То есть сначала гуна, то есть качества, а уже потом карма, то есть соответствующая этим качествам деятельность.
Другими словами: если человек по какой-то причине сел на вйасасану, это еще не указывает на его принадлежность к парампаре.
Наоборот, принадлежность к парампаре дает человеку право сесть на вйасасану.
Ну а судьбу самозванцев наглядно прояснил Господь Баларама убив Рамахаршану
Дерзость Ромахаршаны возмутила и разгневала Господа Балараму. Не вставая с места, Он громко сказал: "Этот Ромахаршана осмелился занять более высокое место, чем все присутствующие здесь почтенные брахманы, хотя он пратилома и родился в ущербной семье".
"Этот человек заслуживает смерти, ибо, несмотря на то, что он удостоился стать учеником Господа Вьясадевы и под Его высоким руководством изучил все ведические писания, он не проявил смирения в присутствии Верховной Личности Бога".
Господь Баларама думал: "Я пришел в этот мир, чтобы наказать лицемеров, которые выдают себя за ученых и добродетельных людей, но чье сердце полно скверны. Я сделаю доброе дело, если уничтожу таких лицемеров, ибо тем предотвращу их будущие преступные деяния".

----------


## Александр.Б

> в век кали каждый рождается шудрой, Подавляющее большинство астрологов, психологов, хиромантов и прочих по сути являясь заурядными шудрами........... Они ошибочно полагают, что стали брахманами на основании того, что занялись брахманической деятельностью.............


речь в моём сообщении не о мирских психологах и не о брахманах и шудрах, речь была о преданных Вишну, о Вайшнавах и _косвенной_ проповеди! а так-то может вы и правы, но не мне судить, я в _психо хиро астро_ полный ноль)))

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> речь в моём сообщении не о мирских психологах и не о брахманах и шудрах, речь была о преданных Вишну, о Вайшнавах и _косвенной_ проповеди! а так-то может вы и правы, но не мне судить, я в _психо хиро астро_ полный ноль)))


Поскольку Рамахаршана был учеником Вйасадевы, несомненно он был вайшнавом. Но его уровень не позволял ему садиться на вйасасану.
Именно за это Господь Баларама и убил его. Более того, Рамахаршана и не собирался проповедовать астро-психо. Он собирался рассказывать Шримад Бхагаватам.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Поскольку Рамахаршана был учеником Вйасадевы, несомненно он был вайшнавом. Но его уровень не позволял ему садиться на вйасасану.
> Именно за это Господь Баларама и убил его. Более того, Рамахаршана и не собирался проповедовать астро-психо. Он собирался рассказывать Шримад Бхагаватам.


выходит, что сейчас почти всех, кто сидел и сидит на вьясасане, надо убить)))))) 
ваша эрудированность, хоть это и очень хорошо, но в данный момент совсем не в тему))
видите ли, тут вроде как пошло обсуждение ИСККОНовских вайшнавов, которые официально прошли через обряд посвящения, дали обеты и т.п., но при этом у них есть работа, где они работают психологами или астрологами. 
так вот, некоторые завистники почему-то считают, что те нарушают какие-то законы проповеди т.к. вместо того, чтобы рассказывать своим клиентам о Кришне, они рассказывают им о том, как поправить свои дела при помощи _астро психо_ и т.п.))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ПРАБХУПАДА: Какова причина того, что два ученика одного и того же духовного учителя не могут ужиться?

Тушта Кришна: Зависть, Прабхупада.

ПРАБХУПАДА: Да, но трудно сказать кто кому завидует. Но время покажет. Одна ветвь расцветёт, а другая засохнет.

(Из книги "Мой славный учитель" Бхуриджаны прабху)

----------


## Варган

> видите ли, тут вроде как пошло обсуждение ИСККОНовских вайшнавов, которые официально прошли через обряд посвящения, дали обеты и т.п., но при этом у них есть работа, где они работают психологами или астрологами. 
> так вот, некоторые завистники почему-то считают, что те нарушают какие-то законы проповеди т.к. вместо того, чтобы рассказывать своим клиентам о Кришне, они рассказывают им о том, как поправить свои дела при помощи _астро психо_ и т.п.))


Александр Прабху, в обсуждении уже говорилось, что не нравится только то, что это проводится как программы ИСККОН и называется "косвенная проповедь". В ятрах создаются Комитеты косвенной проповеди, офисы косвенной проповеди. Хотя когда человек просто работает астрологом, психологом или хиромантом, то это не проповедь, а просто карма-йога, или просто карма, или даже викарма, если "ведический психолог" даёт людям советы, которые противоречат шастрам и приведут их в ад (такое тоже бывает).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ну, создаются и создаются. Если преданные что-то делают не так, их попавят их духовные учителя и наставники. Кришна поправит через кого-то.Неужели Кришна не позаботится о Своих преданных?
А устраивая разборки в интернете, не брезгуя даже открытыми обвинениями и грубостью, которую продемонстрировали участники выше, мы подвергаем свою духовную жизнь опасности. 
Или это уже не представляет для кого-то опасности?  :sed:

----------


## Александр.Б

> В ятрах создаются Комитеты косвенной проповеди, офисы косвенной проповеди.


ну, хорошо, тогда вопрос! - какова их цель???
если их цель, это дать людям Кришну и таким образом решить раз и навсегда проблему страданий, то тогда это никакая ни "косвенная проповедь", а самая что ни наесть проповедь!!!
по сути, это ничем не отличается от того ведического планетария!!! зачем он нужен? показать людям как устроен материальный космос? нет, чтобы привлечь людей к Богу, но вот таким странным способом!
проповедь, в широком смысле, это мировоззрение! в узком же смысле, проповедь, это бла бла бла на тему))) как например: СМИ и реклама! любой из них проповедует идеалы в которые верует сам!)))

----------


## Варган

> ну, хорошо, тогда вопрос! - какова их цель???
> если их цель, это дать людям Кришну и таким образом решить раз и навсегда проблему страданий, то тогда это никакая ни "косвенная проповедь", а самая что ни наесть проповедь!!!


В России есть могущественные вайшнавы, которые под вывеской психологии в течение 3-дневного семинара с первого же дня дают людям знания о самбандхе (взаимотношениях души и Кришны), абхидхее (методах духовной практики) и прайоджане (цели духовной практики), и причём эти знания вдохновляют людей. Перед такими преданными можно только смиренно склониться.

----------


## Александр.Б

> В России есть могущественные вайшнавы, которые под вывеской психологии в течение 3-дневного семинара с первого же дня дают людям знания о самбандхе (взаимотношениях души и Кришны), абхидхее (методах духовной практики) и прайоджане (цели духовной практики), и причём эти знания вдохновляют людей. Перед такими преданными можно только смиренно склониться.


вот именно! кто-то как Хануман, может таскать целые горы, а кто-то как паучок (или бурундучок), только маленькие песчинки..... думаю все знают мораль этой истории!)))

----------


## Варган

> по сути, это ничем не отличается от того ведического планетария!!! зачем он нужен? показать людям как устроен материальный космос?


Ведический планетарий показывает, как устроен духовный космос.

----------


## Варган

> вот именно! кто-то как Хануман, может таскать целые горы, а кто-то как паучок (или бурундучок), только маленькие песчинки..... думаю все знают мораль этой истории!)))


Бурундучкам Шрила Прабхупада советовал стать сильными, а до этого - просто помогать Хануманам :-)

----------


## Александр.Б

мораль в том, что и Хануман, и бурундучок, отдали свои силы (хоть и несоизмеримо разные) Господу Раме) и потому для Рамачандры, они равны! и с позиции бурундучка, это и была помощь Хануману!
т.е. Прабхупада, это Хануман.. а все остальные ему помогают как могут))))))))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В России есть могущественные вайшнавы, которые под вывеской психологии в течение 3-дневного семинара с первого же дня дают людям знания о самбандхе (взаимотношениях души и Кришны), абхидхее (методах духовной практики) и прайоджане (цели духовной практики), и причём эти знания вдохновляют людей. Перед такими преданными можно только смиренно склониться.


А есть и другого типа проповедники, перед которыми можно снять шляпу, которые своими семинарами и лекциями о здоровом образе жизни привлекли сотни и сотни людей к Ведической Культуре. Напрямую они не говорили о Кришне, но говорили о важности духовного учителя, о Священных Писаниях, о благостных принципах. Например, Аударья дхама Прабху проповедовал таким образом много лет. Иногда по нескольку человек в день! встречалось тех, кто узнал о Ведической культуре именно от него, а теперь стали квалифицированными преданными, получившими посвящение. Вы думаете, они не качественные преданные? Какие-то не такие, не правильные?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Бурундучкам Шрила Прабхупада советовал стать сильными, а до этого - просто помогать Хануманам :-)


А где Шрила Прабхупада это сказал?

Бурундучок никогда не станет Хануманом)) Суть той истории была не в этом))

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> выходит, что сейчас почти всех, кто сидел и сидит на вьясасане, надо убить)))))) 
> ваша эрудированность, хоть это и очень хорошо, но в данный момент совсем не в тему))
> видите ли, тут вроде как пошло обсуждение ИСККОНовских вайшнавов, которые официально прошли через обряд посвящения, дали обеты и т.п., но при этом у них есть работа, где они работают психологами или астрологами. 
> так вот, некоторые завистники почему-то считают, что те нарушают какие-то законы проповеди т.к. вместо того, чтобы рассказывать своим клиентам о Кришне, они рассказывают им о том, как поправить свои дела при помощи _астро психо_ и т.п.))


Уважаемый Александр, Нам нет нужды выяснять и вычислять кого нужно убить или спасти. Это работа Кришны. Поверьте, он разберется, кого, когда и сколько. Но в большинстве случаев не требуется даже вмешательства Кришны, все сделает  Его материальная энергия. Если человек получает больше, чем отдает, он автоматически либо растрачивает накопленное ранее или залазит в долг. В любом случае он деградирует. И те, кто притворяясь брахманами и живя за счет других не дают в замен духовного или материального блага рано или поздно станут нищими и духовно и материально. Вот и все. Вместо того, чтобы растрачивать свою жизнь  и свое духовное богатство показывая пальцем на других, гораздо полезнее сконцентрироваться на своей собственной духовной жизни и стараться не жить за счет других, наоборот давая милость парампары другим.

----------


## Варган

> Например, Аударья дхама Прабху проповедовал таким образом много лет.


Подзаголовки лекций Аударьи Дхамы прабху 1998 года в Томске:

Сверхдуша – сила тысячи солнц. Две птицы. Секрет воспитания детей. Надо изучать Бога. Медленное и быстрое лечение. Сознание Бога. Повторение святых имён Бога. Какие есть имена Бога. Немного о взаимоотношениях между мужчиной и женщиной. Разные способы поклонения Богу.
Духовное счастье. Неблагоприятное общение. Отработка кармы. 
Кто такая душа? Искусство умирать. Как победить перерождения? 
Три гуны материальной природы – благость, страсть, невежество. 
Природа боли и ложное эго. 
Разница между любовью и служением Богу с любовью и служением людям. 
Кто может готовить освященную пищу. 
Три гуны. Воспевание святых имен Бога. О настоящей любви к себе.
Совесть – сила Бога внутри.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Замечательно! Я говорила о его публичных семинарах в прошлом. Например, лет 15 назад на афишах не было слова Бог, когда семинар был о психологии взаимоотношений, например.  http://tolyatti.pro-otdyh.ru/events/36783.html

И все равно, люди после общения с ним становились и становятся преданными.
Так что, независимо от афиш, если в сердце преданного проявлен Кришна, Он поможет и окружающим приблизиться, так или иначе.

----------


## Варган

> Замечательно! Я говорила о его публичных семинарах в прошлом.


 Это подзаголовки фактического содержания публичных лекций/семинаров Торсунова О.Г., Томск, 1998 г., взято с сайта Аудиоведа.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://www.google.ru/search?newwind...21.DNKgyqxsXYw, и что?

----------


## Андрей Н

> Александр Прабху, в обсуждении уже говорилось, что не нравится только то, что это проводится как программы ИСККОН и называется "косвенная проповедь". В ятрах создаются Комитеты косвенной проповеди, офисы косвенной проповеди.


Преданное служение позволяет разрешить любые проблемы, поэтому есть смысл чтобы программы затрагивали *все* области человеческой жизни. И поскольку обстоятельства различные, то и громкость харинамы разная.




> Хотя когда человек просто работает астрологом, психологом или хиромантом, то это не проповедь, а просто карма-йога, или просто карма, или даже викарма, если "ведический психолог" даёт людям советы, которые противоречат шастрам и приведут их в ад (такое тоже бывает).


Где бы человек не работал, он, слава богу, может нести людям знания о Боге. Вы ведь не считаете, что говорить о Боге имеют право только слесаря да токари, но никак не психологи с астрологами.

----------


## Варган

> Замечательно! Я говорила о его публичных семинарах в прошлом. Например, лет 15 назад на афишах не было слова Бог, когда семинар был о психологии взаимоотношений, например.  http://tolyatti.pro-otdyh.ru/events/36783.html
> 
> И все равно, люди после общения с ним становились и становятся преданными.
> Так что, независимо от афиш, если в сердце преданного проявлен Кришна, Он поможет и окружающим приблизиться, так или иначе.


Я привёл заголовки конспектов публичных лекций к тому, что, по моему мнению, люди становились преданными не от того, что Аударья Дхама Прабху рассказывал им об аюрведических свойствах банана, а в это время тайно медитировал в своём сердце на своего Гуру Махараджу и Шрилу Прабхупаду. Он умело и доходчиво проповедовал им во время лекций "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть" и поэтому люди становились и становятся преданными.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я привёл заголовки конспектов публичных лекций к тому, что, по моему мнению, люди становились преданными не от того, что Аударья Дхама Прабху рассказывал им об аюрведических свойствах банана, .


Так и я вам уже несколько дней об этом же толкую.
Используя непрямую проповедь, преданный приводит человека к Кришне. Но постепенно.
В лекциях о психологии он тогда не проповедовал напрямую "Бхагавад Гиту".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Непрямая проповедь подводит человека к прямой проповеди.
Изучение свойств банана -это всего-лишь переходной момент. Интересно, вы действительно это не понимаете или притворяетесь?))

----------


## Варган

"Мурари Гупта и Нимай

Если мы думаем, что что-то другое кроме чистой бхакти может помочь нам, то мы находимся в глубокой иллюзии. Как была другая замечательная  история, связанная с Чайтаньей Махапрабху, когда Мурари Гупта, один из ближайших преданных  Чайтаньи Махапрабху стал проповедовать йогу. Так или иначе, чтобы привлечь людей, он был врачом, чтобы привлечь людей к чистому преданному служению. Как иногда мы думаем, что просто вот чистым преданным служением, этими книгами невозможно привлечь людей. И нам нужно изобрести какой-то особенный способ, чтобы привлечь их. Нам нужно поговорить про йогу там, про аюрведу, или еще про что-нибудь, чтобы, так или иначе, привлечь людей. Мурари Гупта стал давать лекции. Он собрал у себя дома во дворе множество людей и он начал давать им лекцию по йоге. Он начал показывать им различные асаны – закиньте ногу туда, закиньте ногу сюда, поверните шею так и тогда все будет хорошо. И Чайтанья Махапрабху  узнавший об этом, услышавший об этом, тогда Ему было лет пять, Он забежал во двор Мурари Гупты и ОН встал сзади и ОН стал передразнивать Мурари Гупту. Мурари Гупта говорит: «зажмите одну ноздрю», и Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: «да, зажмите одну ноздрю» , и скоро все перестали смотреть на Мурари Гупту, и все стали смотреть на Чайтанью Махапрабху, как ОН передразнивает Мурари Гупту. И вся лекция Мурари Гупты пошла насмарку. Кто такой, непонятно откуда, что за мальчишка, мешает моей замечательной лекции? И тогда Чайтанья громовым голосом закричал: «эй, Мурари, Я еще приду к тебе!» и убежал. Тем временем, лекция кончилась, пришло время полуденное, Мурари сел, чтобы есть свой прасад, а тем временем Чайтанья Махапрабху побежал домой, Он переоделся, Он одел на себя желтое дхоти, надел гирлянду, надел на себя все украшения, он пошел в дом к Мурари Гупте и опять громовым голосом закричал: «Эй, Мурари!». И Мурари, он подскочил вообще от испуга. Он говорит: «ниче-ниче, продолжай есть свой обед все будет хорошо, просто Я тебе обещал что приду – Я пришел». Он стал есть свой обед, сел опять к прасаду, как ни в чем не бывало, и Чайтанья Махапрабху на цыпочках подобрался к нему сзади, из-за спины и стал мочиться на его обед. Мурари Гупта закричал: « ты что делаешь вообще??? негодяй!». «Это Я негодяй? Ты говоришь, что Я негодяй? Это ты негодяй!!! Ты негодяй, ты прервал свое преданное служение, ты перестал поклоняться Радхе и Кришне , ты стал проповедовать какую-то дурацкую йогу, поэтому Я прервал твой ланч, Мне пришлось прервать твой обед, мне пришлось сделать это таким экстравагантным способом, ты уж прости Меня, но, так или иначе, виноват ты, а не Я». 
И тогда Мурари Гупта все понял, он побежал к Шачимате просить прощения, что он это сделал. Но  смысл в том, что чистое преданное служение не нуждается ни в чем".

http://www.saranagati.ru/stories/sel...0-010----.html

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Ты негодяй, ты прервал свое преданное служение


ну всё правильно. причем здесь косвенная проповедь? речь ведь не об этом

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если мы думаем, что что-то другое кроме чистой бхакти может помочь нам, то мы находимся в глубокой иллюзии.
> Смысл в том, что чистое преданное служение не нуждается ни в чем


Так и мы о том же, - чистое преданное служение не нуждается ни в чем!
 Уф..похоже, у меня не хватает способности объяснять. Простите.

----------


## Александр.Б

нда уж, вроде всё правильно, но как будь-то на разных языках разговариваем)))
вайшнавы изо всех сил пытаются привести людей к Прабхупаде с Кришной, а их обвиняют в какой-то косвенной проповеди (я не говорю о всяких псевдовайшнавах, которые пытаются дать всем самих себя)!

вернёмся к ведическому планетарию)))
в первоначальном проекте он был выше чем какой-то там самый высокий Ватиканский храм, но было принято решение создать другой проект, в котором планетарий стал ниже!!!
ну почему так-то???)))) 
да потому, что преданные заинтересованы не в том, чтобы показать всем кузькину мать! а в том, чтобы дать Кришну!!! 
у меня вопрос: кто-то видит связь между уменьшением высоты планетария и успехом в проповеди сознания Кришны? может наоборот надо было забабахать его до самой луны, и вообще не в Индии строить, а прямо посреди красной площади в Москве?) вот уж где была бы мощная прямая проповедь!)))
ЗЫ
ИМХО ещё раз! проповедь - это умонастроение, или если хотите, состояние сознания преданного! всё остальное происходит автоматически!

----------


## Варган

> ну всё правильно. причем здесь косвенная проповедь? речь ведь не об этом


А я думал, что об этом:



> Мурари Гупта, один из ближайших преданных Чайтаньи Махапрабху стал проповедовать йогу. Так или иначе, чтобы привлечь людей, он был врачом, чтобы привлечь людей к чистому преданному служению. Как иногда мы думаем, что просто вот чистым преданным служением, этими книгами невозможно привлечь людей. И нам нужно изобрести какой-то особенный способ, чтобы привлечь их. Нам нужно поговорить про йогу там, про аюрведу, или еще про что-нибудь, чтобы, так или иначе, привлечь людей.

----------


## Варган

Из переписки со старшими:




> Prema Vardhana-Das:
> В Мадхурья-кадамбини сказано, что только бхакти порождает бхакти. Когда говорят, что благочестивые люди приходят к преданному служению, то речь идет о бхакти-унмукха-сукрити (благочестии, полученном в результате неосознанного или осознанного преданного служения Верховному Господу) *Если человек накопил гьяна или карма-унмукхи сукрити, то это не приводит к бхакти.* Поэтому и критикуют, т.к. задача ИСККОН не в накоплении мирского благочестия, а именно в бхакти-унмукхи сукрити. 
> Если авторы понимают, что Прабхупада, говоря о подъеме в гуну благости, имеет в виду преданное служение, подразумевающее следование принципам благости, а не развитие гуны благости в отдельности, *то все хорошо*. 
> *Возможно, мне показалось, но автор отделяет одно от другого и приводит сначала слова "людям необходимо дать знание, которое поможет им подняться до уровня гуны благости"*, но затем-то Прабхупада уточняет: "но какая-то часть общества разовьет в себе сознание Кришны и поднимется до уровня гуны благости", т.е. подразумевая, что в благость люди поднимаются оттого, что начинают сознавать Кришну.
> 
> В этом как раз и проблема - такие формы проповеди критикуются за то, что *в сознании людей возникла идея развития гуны благости отдельно от практики сознания Кришны. Идет сосредоточение на том, за что Нарада в 1й песне ШБ критиковал Вьясу - он написал Веды, но не дал людям возможность сознавать Кришну.*





> Варган: 
> Према Вардхана Прабху, у некоторых проповедников озвучена мысль, что те, кто привлекаются к бхакти через т.н. гуну благости, на самом деле, уже имеют какой-то уровень бхакти с прошлых жизней. И они ищут в этой жизни всё то, что им напоминает бхакти. И все эти сопутствующие элементы - вегетарианство, отказ от одурманивающих средств, забота о здоровье, аскетизм, конечно, напоминают людям внешнюю обстановку, в которой практикуется бхакти. Поэтому они на это реагируют и начинают привлекаться. Как Вы считаете, это так или нет?





> Prema Vardhana Das:
> Да, если они привлекаются к бхакти, то это так. Но такого человека не нужно останавливать на этом, на внешнем. Все, что вы описали есть в сознании Кришны. Для этого не обязательно создавать какое-то отдельное пространство. Я стал сначала вегетарианцем, не зная о преданных. И встретил преданных, т.к. искал рецепты вегетарианских блюд, и мне подсказали, что это есть у вайшнавов. Но когда я почитал философию в книгах, у меня это вызвало мощный отклик, т.к. было сродни моим представлениям - реинкарнация, карма и т.д. Мне не нужно было никакой косвенной проповеди - то, что меня привлекало вегетарианство, уже было у преданных. Если бы я просто хотел "гуны благости", то нашел бы себе друзей вегетарианцев и тусовался бы с ними. *Я верю, что если человек практиковал в прошлой жизни бхакти, он будет искать бхакти, и ему нужно в этом помочь, а не мешать, не замыкать его на второстепенных вещах. А если он сам хочет замкнуться на этом и погрузиться в питание, вегетарианство, режим дня и т.д., то пожалуйста - пусть замыкается. Но не нужно называть это проповедью сознания Кришны.*





> Prema Vardhana Das:
> Я понимаю, что отчасти такая косвенная проповедь родилась из-за того, что преданные проповедовали много лет открыто фанатично, копируя индийский вайшнавизм, не учитывая порой обстоятельств, места и времени. И я допускаю, что есть люди, у которых откликается философия бхакти и которые, возможно, практиковали в прошлой жизни, но такая экзотическая "харибольская" форма их может удерживать от плотного контакта с преданными. Поэтому культурные формы проповеди для таких людей вполне уместны, но за всей культурностью не должна теряться суть, когда о Господе вообще перестают говорить и остается только форма.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А я думал, что об этом: Как иногда мы думаем, что просто вот чистым преданным служением, этими книгами невозможно привлечь людей. И нам нужно изобрести какой-то особенный способ, чтобы привлечь их. Нам нужно поговорить про йогу там, про аюрведу, или еще про что-нибудь, чтобы, так или иначе, привлечь людей.


Прабху, а вы подумайте об этом (о том, что на самом деле произошло в этой истории):  
Чайтанья Махапрабху, обращаясь к Мурари Гупте: 


> "Ты негодяй, ты прервал свое преданное служение, ты перестал поклоняться Радхе и Кришне , ты стал проповедовать какую-то дурацкую йогу, поэтому Я прервал твой ланч, Мне пришлось прервать твой обед, мне пришлось сделать это таким экстравагантным способом».


В этом акцент. Мурари Гупта прервал свое служение, вы понимаете? Но опытные проповедники не прерывают свое служение и не проповедуют "дурацкую йогу"  :biggrin1: 

Кстати, Махарадж очень активно заинтересовывает людей служением Кришне используя их интерес к аюрведе и к йоге. Возможно вы не знали)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ШБ 1.5.16

Опытные преданные могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами. Преданное служение — это динамичная деятельность, и опытные преданные способны находить действенные методы, чтобы внедрить его в тупые умы материалистичных людей. Так трансцендентная деятельность преданных в служении Господу способна в корне изменить образ жизни общества глупых материалистов. Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и Его последователи проявили необычайную изобретательность в этом отношении. Следуя этому методу, можно привести материалистичных людей этого века вражды в нормальное состояние, чтобы они могли жить в мире и идти по пути трансцендентного осознания.


Патита Павана по данному вопросу:

Обман ума и состоит в том, чтобы дать самую сложную в мире философию в виде самой доступной, приятной и понятной. Настоящая проповедь - это проповедь привлекательности, легкости и радости. Бхакти Тиртха Махараджговорил, что если бы мне сразу сказали, сколько всего мне придется испытать в Сознании Кришны, я бы никогда не вступил в это движение. Поэтому я очень благодарен Шриле Прабхупаде за то, что он мне не рассказал всего этого в самом начале. И те, кто не понимают специфики проповеднического процесса, не должны мешать проповеди своей критикой, своим презрительным делением проповеди на косвенную, кривую, прямую, закрученную или какую там еще. Проповедь - это всегда проповедь. И только сам проповедник делает выбор, как конкретно ему работать с той аудиторией, на которую его вывел Господь. Это называется практичностью. Если на кухне есть только рис, то трудно будет из него приготовить сабджи, а если на кухне только овощи, то рис уж точно не получится.

Бхакти Вигьяна по данному вопросу:

У нас иногда принято какие-то вещи называть даже среди общества, в обществе преданных, слегка пренебрежительно – косвенной проповедью. Шрила Прабхупада эту первую Цель ставит в самом начале. Восстановить баланс и дать людям представление о том, что у них есть духовная составляющая. Что они не просто тела, что они – души.

И это то, что делает Аударья Дхарма прабху, Патита Павана прабху, так или иначе, любыми способами, там, Говардхан Гопал прабху, многие, многие другие проповедники. Это то, что Шрила Прабхупада ставил, как нашу цель. Он говорит: «Да, прежде всего для этого нужно распространять книги, чтобы люди понимали, но помимо этого, все то, что дает людям возможность почувствовать, что одной моей телесной составляющей мало, я никогда не буду счастлив, если я свои телесные потребности буду удовлетворять».


если честно вообще не понимаю в чём дискуссия

----------


## Варган

> В этом акцент. Мурари Гупта прервал свое служение, вы понимаете? Но опытные проповедники не прерывают свое служение и не проповедуют "дурацкую йогу"


Хорошо, про Мурари Гупту понятно, он просто ушёл в йогу, Нимай его вернул к бхакти. 

Прошу прощения, если кого-то оскорбил в течение этой дискуссии, особенно ведических психологов - за обвинения в викарме.

----------


## Варган

> ШБ 1.5.16
> 
> Опытные преданные могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами. Преданное служение — это динамичная деятельность, и опытные преданные способны находить действенные методы, чтобы внедрить его в тупые умы материалистичных людей. Так трансцендентная деятельность преданных в служении Господу способна в корне изменить образ жизни общества глупых материалистов. Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и Его последователи проявили необычайную изобретательность в этом отношении. Следуя этому методу, можно привести материалистичных людей этого века вражды в нормальное состояние, чтобы они могли жить в мире и идти по пути трансцендентного осознания.


О, спасибо, Дмитрий Прабху, наконец-то появились ссылки на Шрилу Прабхупаду!

Во взаимосвязи с комментарием к ЧЧ Мадхйа 23.105 можно сделать вывод, что под "опытным преданным" в ШБ 1.5.16 понимается _ачарья_ - http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/23/105

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Во взаимосвязи с комментарием к ЧЧ Мадхйа 23.105 можно сделать вывод, что под "опытным преданным" в ШБ 1.5.16 понимается ачарья -


тут скорей речь идет о тех преданных, кто очень активно занят проповедью

----------


## Варган

"Чтобы распространять культуру сознания Кришны, надо понять возможный уровень отречения от мира с учетом данной страны, эпохи и индивидуальных особенностей тех, к кому обращена проповедь. Западный человек, желающий развить в себе сознание Кришны, должен быть обучен принципам отречения от материального бытия, но учить его следует по-другому, чем, скажем, жителя Индии. Учитель (_ачарья_) должен принимать во внимание эпоху, качества ученика и особенности страны. Он должен избегать ниямаграхи, то есть не должен пытаться сделать невозможное. То, что возможно в одной стране, может оказаться невозможным в другой. _Обязанность ачарьи — придерживаться сути преданного служения_.
...
Мы не должны вводить новые правила, не имея на то разрешения истинного духовного учителя. (We should not introduce anything whimsically, without the sanction of the bona fide spiritual master. В оригинале, дословно - "_мы не должны вводить ничего своевольно..._")".
ЧЧ Мадхья 23.105, комм. 

По моему, и здесь, и в ШБ 1.5.16 речь примерно об одном и том же. Шрила Прабхупада здесь уточняет, что "опытный преданный" = "ачарья".

----------


## Варган

"В некоторых же храмах ИСККОН положение Шрилы Прабхупады становится менее заметным. Его книги уже не являются основой для проповеди. Многие преданные сейчас приходят через так называемую косвенную проповедь и не читают книг Шрилы Прабхупады.

Это ни в коей степени не умаляет значения косвенной проповеди, однако появляется опасность того, что для целого поколения преданных Шрила Прабхупада будет восприниматься лишь как некая историческая фигура".
ЕМ Мадана-мохан пр.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> По моему, и здесь, и в ШБ 1.5.16 речь примерно об одном и том же. Шрила Прабхупада здесь уточняет, что "опытный преданный" = "ачарья".


понимание того, что опытные имеется ввиду с багажом опыта проповеди, более близко к тексту

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Харинама Чинтамани

Несмотря на то, что эти дживы оставили Господа и отдали предпочтение жалким материальным наслаждениям,
Господь продолжает считать их Своими слугами. Господь сначала устраивает так, что дживы теряют желание
материальных наслаждений и освобождения, а затем одаривает их преданным служением. Таким образом, ведя джив
по пути кармы и гьяны ради удовлетворения их материальных желаний, Господь одновременно взращивает в них веру
в преданное служение (бхакти).

----------


## Варган

"Here is an important point. Lord Caitanya Mahaaprabhu wanted to invent a way to capture the Maayaavaadiis and others who did not take interest in the KRSNa consciousness movement. *This is the symptom of an aacaarya*. An aacaarya who comes for the service of the Lord cannot be expected to conform to a stereotype, for he must find the ways and means by which KRSNa consciousness may be spread". 
CC Adi 7.31-32, purport.

"Это очень важный момент. Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел найти способ привлечь майявади и других людей, которые не проявляли интереса к движению сознания Кришны. Так поступает любой истинный ачарья _[Дословно в оригинале: "Это симптом, или внешний признак, ачарьи"]_. Ачарья приходит в материальный мир, чтобы служить Господу, и в этом служении он не может ограничиваться стереотипами, потому что главная *его* задача — найти наиболее действенный способ распространить сознание Кришны".

ЧЧ Ади 7.31-32, комментарий

----------


## Варган

SB 1.5.16, purport:
Lord Srii Caitanya Mahaaprabhu and His subsequent followers exhibited expert dexterity in this connection. *By following the same method*, one can bring the materialistic men of this age of quarrel into order for peaceful life and transcendental realization.

ШБ 1.5.16, комментарий:
"Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и Его последователи проявили необычайную изобретательность в этом отношении. Следуя этому методу, можно привести материалистичных людей этого века вражды в нормальное состояние, чтобы они могли жить в мире и идти по пути трансцендентного осознания".

При переводе упущен небольшой нюанс - в оригинале Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "By following the same method", что можно перевести как "следуя тем же самым методом", то есть приводить людей в нормальное состояние можно тем же самым методом, который изобрели Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху и Его вечные последователи, в том числе пришедшие в 20 веке: Шрила Прабхупада, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур.

----------


## Варган

> понимание того, что опытные имеется ввиду с багажом опыта проповеди, более близко к тексту


Даже если смотреть только  ШБ 1.5.16, изолированно от других пояснений Шрилы Прабхупады, то очевидно, что под опытными преданными понимаются "те, кто отказался от деятельности, направленной на достижение материального счастья".

Текст стиха ШБ 1.5.16: "Только искушенный человек (Only a very *expert* personality), оставивший деятельность, направленную на достижение материального счастья, достоин того, чтобы постичь науку о духовных ценностях".
...
Комментарий к ШБ 1.5.16: "Только очень сведущие люди (Only the very *expert*), в процессе духовного познания почти полностью отказавшиеся от материалистической деятельности, допускаются к изучению этой великой науки". 
...
Комментарий к ШБ 1.5.16: "Опытные преданные (The *expert* devotees) могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами". 

В оригинале во всех этих местах употреблено одно и то же слово - "expert" ("опытный"). Таким образом, *если человек полностью или почти полностью отказался от материалистической деятельности, то его можно считать опытным преданным*.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Таким образом, если человек полностью или почти полностью отказался от материалистической деятельности, то его можно считать опытным преданным.


можно более дотошно разобрать тогда expert в этом комментарии

Комментарий к ШБ 1.5.16  - Vy?sadeva is himself a personality *expert* in this science, *and* he is unattached to material enjoyment. 
Комментарий к ШБ 1.5.16  - Сам Вйасадева очень *сведущ* в этой науке *и* не привязан к материальным наслаждениям

то есть expert в данном случае означает - знает, разбирается

соответственно в контексте проповеди expert будет означать - знает, разбирается, имеет опыт

----------


## Варган

> можно более дотошно разобрать тогда expert в этом комментарии
> 
> Комментарий к ШБ 1.5.16  - Vyaasadeva is himself a personality *expert* in this science, *and* he is unattached to material enjoyment. 
> Комментарий к ШБ 1.5.16  - Сам Вйасадева очень *сведущ* в этой науке *и* не привязан к материальным наслаждениям
> 
> то есть expert в данном случае означает - знает, разбирается
> 
> соответственно в контексте проповеди expert будет означать - знает, разбирается, имеет опыт


Не важно, как именно перевести "expert". Смысл в том, что речь идёт об одних и тех же людях, и главный их признак назван в стихе и подтверждён в комментарии - "отказавшиеся от материалистической деятельности, или деятельности, направленной на материальное счастье".

Сначала говорится что только такие такие личности (expert) достойны услышать и изложить трансцендентную науку. А затем говорится: The expert devotees *also* can discover novel ways and means ... - Опытные преданные *ТАКЖЕ* могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства. В официальном русском переводе пропущено слово "также" (also), которое подтверждает, что речь идёт о тех же самых людях, которым посвящён весь стих и комментарий.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Опытные преданные могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии *со временем и обстоятельствами*. Преданное служение - это *динамичная деятельность*, и опытные преданные способны находить действенные методы, чтобы внедрить его в тупые умы материалистичных людей.

Акцент стоит на времени и обстоятельствах, соответственно опытные значит имеющие опыт проповеди в данное время и в данные обстоятельства. Это же очевидно.

----------


## Варган

> Опытные преданные могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии *со временем и обстоятельствами*. Преданное служение - это *динамичная деятельность*, и опытные преданные способны находить действенные методы, чтобы внедрить его в тупые умы материалистичных людей.
> 
> Акцент стоит на времени и обстоятельствах, соответственно опытные значит имеющие опыт проповеди в данное время и в данные обстоятельства. Это же очевидно.


В официальном переводе забыли про слово "также" (см. подробно выше), то есть речь в стихе и комментарии шла об определённой категории людей, а потом сказано, что они ТАКЖЕ могут открывать новые пути.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Опытные преданные ТАКЖЕ могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства


ну всё правильно, опытные (сведущие в проповеди) преданные ТАКЖЕ как Шри Вйасадева могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами

----------


## Варган

> ну всё правильно, опытные (сведущие в проповеди) преданные ТАКЖЕ как Шри Вйасадева могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами


Извините, но "also" означает только "также"(="и вдобавок"), а не "так же, как". И про Шрилу Вйасадеву до этого не говорилось до этого, что он может открывать новые пути, поэтому речь в этом предложении идёт именно о личностях, которым посвящён весь стих - личностях  категории Шрилы Вйасадевы: опытных и полностью или почти полностью отказавшихся от материалистической деятельности.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Вот что нашел
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Шивананде 23.06.69


"Важно, чтобы мы проповедовали послание Сознания Кришны точно таким, как мы услышали его от своего духовного учителя. Та же самая философия и тот же дух должны передаваться в точности. Как, например, мы проповедуем в этой стране в точности так, как услышали от своего духовного учителя, *однако есть изменения в соответствии со временем, обстоятельствами и обучаемыми*. Дух ученической преемственности нельзя изменять, но могут быть внесены корректировки с учетом особых обстоятельств"

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> И про Шрилу Вйасадеву до этого не говорилось


Нарада советует Шри Вйасадеве изложить науку о Боге, непосредственно описав Его трансцендентные деяния

то есть такой путь

соответственно




> Извините, но "also" означает только "также"(="вдобавок"), а не "так же, как


опытные (сведущие в проповеди) преданные ТАКЖЕ (подразумевается что также, как это сделали Нарада и Вйасадеве) могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства в соответствии *со временем и обстоятельствами*

----------


## Варган

> опытные (сведущие в проповеди) преданные ТАКЖЕ (подразумевается что также, как это сделали Нарада и Вйасадеве) могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства в соответствии *со временем и обстоятельствами*


Простите, пожалуйста, но в русском языке слово "также", когда пишется слитно, оно означает "и в добавок". А когда "так же" пишется раздельно, оно имеет значение "так же, как". Так вот в обсуждаемом нами предложении "also" переводится как слитное русское "также", которое значит "и в добавок".

----------


## Варган

> Вот что нашел
> Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Шивананде 23.06.69
> 
> 
> "Важно, чтобы мы проповедовали послание Сознания Кришны точно таким, как мы услышали его от своего духовного учителя. Та же самая философия и тот же дух должны передаваться в точности. Как, например, мы проповедуем в этой стране в точности так, как услышали от своего духовного учителя, *однако есть изменения в соответствии со временем, обстоятельствами и обучаемыми*. Дух ученической преемственности нельзя изменять, но могут быть внесены корректировки с учетом особых обстоятельств"


Замечательно, спасибо за важную цитату! "Мы проповедуем" и вносим изменения в соответстви со временем, обстоятельствами и обучаемыми - ачарья говорит сам о себе.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Простите, пожалуйста, но в русском языке слово "также", когда пишется слитно, оно означает "и в добавок". А когда "так же" пишется раздельно, оно имеет значение "так же, как". Так вот в обсуждаемом нами предложении "also" переводится как слитное русское "также", которое значит "и в добавок".


ну хорошо

....Нарада советует Шри Вйасадеве изложить науку о Боге, непосредственно описав Его трансцендентные деяния

....Опытные преданные также могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами

только что посмотрел в словаре примеры слова also всё нормально, всё сходится.






> "Мы проповедуем" и вносим изменения в соответстви со временем, обстоятельствами и обучаемыми - ачарья говорит сам о себе.


о самом себе? а другие преданные не в счет? Вы серьезно?

вот это более важно из письма

*однако есть изменения в соответствии со временем, обстоятельствами и обучаемыми*

это не касается кого-то конкретно

----------


## Дмитрий_И

вот заключение из учебника «Основы философии и духовной практики сознания Кришны, (программа подготовки бхакт)» 2007

В настоящее время в России уже существуют хорошие примеры успешного развития вайшнавских общин, например, в Сибири: Барнаул, Омск, Томск.
Характерной чертой нынешнего этапа развития ИСККОН в России является успех проповеднических программ, использующих косвенные методы проповеди. Яркими ведущими таких программ являются: Аударья Дхама дас (Торсунов О.Г.), основывающий свою проповедь на Аюрведе, и Лакшми Нараяна дас (Тугутов М.Л.),  проводящий различные семинары на тему «Культура, неподвластная времени».

----------


## Варган

> вот заключение из учебника «Основы философии и духовной практики сознания Кришны, (программа подготовки бхакт)» 2007
> 
> В настоящее время в России уже существуют хорошие примеры успешного развития вайшнавских общин, например, в Сибири: Барнаул, Омск, Томск.
> Характерной чертой нынешнего этапа развития ИСККОН в России является успех проповеднических программ, использующих косвенные методы проповеди. Яркими ведущими таких программ являются: Аударья Дхама дас (Торсунов О.Г.), основывающий свою проповедь на Аюрведе, и Лакшми Нараяна дас (Тугутов М.Л.),  проводящий различные семинары на тему «Культура, неподвластная времени».


Спасибо, Дмитрий, то есть "косвенная проповедь" - это теперь официально принятый термин, не придуманный её "якобы завистливыми" противниками.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Спасибо, Дмитрий, то есть "косвенная проповедь" - это теперь официально принятый термин, не придуманный её "якобы завистливыми" противниками.


завистливые противники наверно её называют косвенная проповедь, но более разумно это косвенные методы. проповедь остаётся проповедью. 
для меня например это просто проповедь, потому как благодаря ей я сегодня имею возможность общаться с преданными.

----------


## Варган

> о самом себе? а другие преданные не в счет? Вы серьезно?
> 
> вот это более важно из письма
> 
> *однако есть изменения в соответствии со временем, обстоятельствами и обучаемыми*


Да, совершенно серьёзно. Это письмо Шивананде дасу от 23.01.1969:




> "Just like we preach in this country exactly as *we* have heard from *our* Spiritual Master, but there are changes due to the time, circumstances, and the trainees". 
> 
> "Как, например, *мы* проповедуем в этой стране в точности так, как *мы* услышали от *нашего* Духовного Учителя, однако [в нашей проповеди] есть изменения в соответствии со временем, обстоятельствами и обучаемыми".


В письмах и книгах Шрила Прабхупада о себе очень часто пишет "мы". Таков старинный этикет - в письменной речи стараться не употреблять слово "я". Нас в школе тоже учили, что в письменной работе надо про себя говорить или в третьем лице (например, не "я думаю", а "думается"), или "мы". Отчётливо это можно понять, вчитавшись в слова Шрилы Прабхупады "мы услышали от нашего духовного учителя". У Шрилы Прабхупады и других преданных в США не было общего духовного учителя, поэтому речь идёт только о духовном учителе самого Шрилы Прабхупады.

В книгах эта тема изменений разъяснена более понятно: 

"_Учитель (ачарья) должен принимать во внимание эпоху, качества ученика и особенности страны"._
ЧЧ Мадхья 23.105, комм. 

"_Так поступает любой истинный ачарья [Дословно в оригинале: "Это симптом, или внешний признак, ачарьи"]. Ачарья приходит в материальный мир, чтобы служить Господу, и в этом служении он не может ограничиваться стереотипами, потому что главная его задача — найти наиболее действенный способ распространить сознание Кришны_".
ЧЧ Ади 7.31-32, комментарий

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> В письмах и книгах Шрила Прабхупада о себе очень часто пишет "мы".


хорошо, это не суть важно, важно вот это

*однако есть изменения в соответствии со временем, обстоятельствами и обучаемыми*

это не относиться к конкретной личности, это просто факт, на который Прабхупада указал

так что всё сходится. 

Опытные преданные вполне себе могут позволить открывать новые пути проповеди соответсвуеющей и времени и месту и обстоятельствам и обучаемым

----------


## Варган

ЧЧ Ади 7.38, комментарий:
Официальный перевод: "Подлинный *ачарья* думает о том, как пролить милость на падшие души. Поэтому он всегда принимает во внимание обстоятельства, связанные с местом, временем и людьми (деша-кала-патра).
Поскольку европейские и американские юноши и девушки в нашем Движении сознания Кришны проповедуют вместе, недалекие люди порицают *нас*  [то есть Шрилу Прабхупаду] за отсутствие строгого разделения мужчин и женщин. Однако в Европе и Америке, где отношения мужчин и женщин ограничивать не принято, юноши и девушки имеют равные права; поэтому здесь нет возможности полностью отделить их друг от друга. Вместо такого разделения *мы* [то есть Шрила Прабхупада] тщательно обучаем их искусству проповеди, и они начинают замечательно проповедовать. Разумеется, *мы* [то есть Шрила Прабхупада] строго запрещаем недозволенные половые отношения. Неженатым юношам и девушкам не дозволяется жить вместе: в каждом храме им отведены отдельные помещения. Грихастхи живут за пределами храмов, так как в храме мы не позволяем жить вместе даже мужу и жене. Результаты этого поразительны. Как мужчины, так и женщины проповедуют учение Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Господа Кришны с удвоенной силой".  

CC Adi 7.38, purport (первые два предложения):
"*It is the concern of the aacaarya* to show mercy to the fallen souls. In this connection, deZa-kaala-paatra (the place, the time and the object) should be taken into consideration". 

Дословный перевод (калька) первых двух предложений: 
"*Это забота (занятие, дело) ачарьи* - явить милость падшим душам. Поэтому он всегда принимает во внимание обстоятельства, связанные с местом, временем и людьми (деша-кала- патра)".

"It is the concern of the aacaarya..." - "Это занятие (дело) ачарьи...".

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> "Это забота (занятие, дело) ачарьи - явить милость падшим душам. Поэтому он всегда принимает во внимание обстоятельства, связанные с местом, временем и людьми (деша-кала- патра)".


верно. это объяснение самого принципа на самом высоком уровне, который работает и необходим.

Исполнение данного принципа необходимо. Во времена Прабхупады, менялись времена, времена меняются и сейчас, глупо думать, что ничего не меняется, или глупо думать, что мы сможешь под себя изменить мир, то есть оставить "всё как есть" и менять под это "всё как есть" изменяющийся мир. Это глупо и не разумно.

Поэтому Прабхупада пишет в ШБ без ссылок на ЧЧ:

Опытные преданные также могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами.

----------


## Варган

> верно. это объяснение самого принципа на самом высоком уровне, который работает и необходим.
> 
> Исполнение данного принципа необходимо. Во времена Прабхупады, менялись времена, времена меняются и сейчас, глупо думать, что ничего не меняется, или глупо думать, что мы сможешь под себя изменить мир, то есть оставить "всё как есть" и менять под это "всё как есть" изменяющийся мир. Это глупо и не разумно.


Поэтому и приходят ачарьи периодически. Они обладают определёнными существенными признаками. Желание и способность находить новые методы - это лишь второстепенный признак ачарьи. А не так что если я что-то меняю или изобретаю что-то новое, то я ачарья.  Каждый должен заниматься своим делом: ачарья - своим, а мы - своим.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ШБ - Опытные преданные также могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами.

тут речь идёт не об ачарьи, это Вы сами додумали.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ШБ 1.5.22 комм
Развитый интеллект дан человеку для того, чтобы он углублял свои познания в искусстве, науке, философии, физике, химии, психологии, экономике, политике и так далее. Углубляя эти знания, человеческое общество может достичь совершенства жизни.

----------


## Варган

> ШБ - Опытные преданные также могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами.
> 
> тут речь идёт не об ачарьи, это Вы сами додумали.


Если Вы желаете вырывать кусочки и рассматривать их изолированно от других разъяснений Шрилы Прабхупады по этому же вопросу, Ваша воля. Пожалуйста, не изолируйте хотя бы отдельные предложения от самого стиха и комментария. Тут речь идёт об опытных преданных (_вичакшаНаХ_, _expert_), которым посвящен весь стих ШБ 1.5.16, которые _нивриттитаХ сукхам_ ("оставили деятельность, направленную на достижение материального счастья"). А все остальные, если следуют тем же методам, которые разработали Господь Чайтанья и Его последователи, могут так же приводить материалистов в нормальное состояние.

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада о принципе "деща-кала-патра" (действовать согласно месту, времени и участвующим людям):

(Простите, пожалуйста, за непрофессиональный перевод, имитирующий Гугл-переводчика. После прочтения рекомендуется его уничтожить, чтобы не засорять эфир  :smilies:  Редактирование и поправки приветствуются). 

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, Дели, 16 ноября 1973 г. 

«*Прабхупада*: Гуру — это не дань моде: «О этот свамиджи такой… Дай-ка я приму его своим гуру». Так же выбирают собаку: «О, какая замечательная собака. Я хочу завести собаку. Дай-ка я возьму себе эту собаку». И если гуру говорит: «Да. Что бы ты ни делал, всё это правильно.  Ты можешь делать, всё, что угодно», в ответ он слышит: — «О, это очень хороший гуру». А как только гуру скажет: «Прекратите незаконную половую жизнь, мясоедение, азартные игры и приём одурманивающих веществ», он услышит в ответ: «О, Свамиджи, Вы очень консервативны». Я слышал все эти вещи. Поэт Ален Гинсберг говорил: «Свамиджи, Вы очень консервативны». Нет. *Я самый либеральный из либералов*. Вы просто не знаете всего. Если бы я был консервативным, никто из вас ко мне бы просто не пришёл». 

DELHI - November 16, 1973 

"*Prabhupaada*: A guru is not a fashion, that "Oh, such-and-such svaamiijii is a... Let me make him guru." Just like, "Oh, there is a nice dog. Keep me a dog. Let me keep here dog." And if a guru says, "Yes, whatever you are doing, you are right. You can do whatever you... You can eat whatever you like. You can do whatever...," "Oh, he is a very nice guru." And as soon as he will say, "No illicit sex life, sir; no meat-eating, no gambling, no intoxication," "Oh, Svaamiijii, you are very conservative." I have heard these things. That poet Allen Ginsberg, he said, " Svaamiijii, you are very conservative." No. *I am the most liberal.* You do not know. If I become conservative, then none of you will come to me".

----------


## Варган

*Лекция по ШБ 01.08.28 -  08 октября 1974, Майапур*

"*Прабхупада*: Как, например, в Австралии, когда я проповедую, не возникает разногласий или недопонимания. Между священниками и мною было единодушие. Было полное единодушие. [Говорит в сторону: - пропущено.] Итак, не может быть никакого недопонима… Они спросили: «Что Вы думаете о Господе Иисусе Христе?» и я ответил: «Он проповедовал сознание Бога. Он наш гуру. Любой, кто проповедует послание Бога, — это гуру».  И они были очень признательны за это, и ведь это действительно так. Вайшнав, который проповедует, может делать это по-разному, в соответствии со временем, местом и участвующими людьми  он должен что-то менять — деща-кала-патра — но мы должны видеть суть. Там, где есть сознание Бога, там, где есть понимание…  _Точно так же, как мы иногда пользуемся словарём, маленьким карманным словарём и большим международным словарём. И тот, и другой – словарь. Но согласно времени, деща-кала-патра, для маленького ребёнка будет достаточно этого маленького словаря. Так же есть высшая математика и школьная арифметика. Но дважды два — всегда четыре и в высшей математике, и в арифметике. А не так, что в высшей математике дважды два — пять. Нет._
Итак [в проповеди] точно такой же принцип. Именно с помощью различение деща-кала-патра вещи…"

Lecture SB 01.08.28 -  October 08, 1974, Mayapur


"*Prabhupaada*: Just like in Australia when I spoke, there was no misunderstanding. There was agreement by the priests and myself. There was complete agreement. (aside: ) You were with me? Or... No. You were not. They, after hearing my lecture for one hour, they agreed and clapped for ten minutes. So there cannot be any misun... Those who are actually... They questioned, "What is your opinion of Lord Jesus Christ?" and I said, "He preached God consciousness. He's our guru. Anyone who preaches the message of God, he is guru." So they very much appreciated, and actually it is so. Vai??ava who is preaching, it may be in a different way, according to time and place and the party—they have to change something, deZa-kaala-paatra—but we have to see the essence. Wherever there is God consciousness, wherever is there understanding... Just like we sometime consult dictionary, a small dictionary, pocket dictionary, and a big international dictionary. Both of them are dictionaries. But according to time, deZa-kaala-paatra, for small child, that small dictionary is sufficient. Higher mathematics: higher mathematics and lower class ma... But the two plus two is always the same, in higher mathematics or lower mathematics. It is not that in the higher mathematics two plus two equal to five. No.
So the principle is the same. It is through distinction of deZa-kaala-paatra things are..."

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Если Вы желаете вырывать кусочки и рассматривать их изолированно от других разъяснений Шрилы Прабхупады по этому же вопросу, Ваша воля


это только Ваша точка зрения что под словом опытные преданные имеется ввиду ачарья? или есть подтверждения? если есть покажите, потому как Ваша точка зрения пока не убедительна. Комментарий к стиху обширный, затрагивает много сторон.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Просветительство и прямая проповедь. Очень хорошее объяснение:_

----------


## Варган

Лекция по ШБ 03.25.25, Бомбей, 25 ноября 1974 г.

"*Прабхупада*:  _Асат_ означает тех, кто имеет материалистичные интересы. _АсатаХ_. _Асато маа сад гама_. Это очень важная вещь. Мы основали это общество сознания Кришны как средство для того, чтобы люди могли избежать _асат-санги_, избежать… Конечно, мы проповедуем сознание Кришны среди людей, имеющих материалистичные интересы. Но мы не общаемся с ними. Мы общаемся с Кришной, потому что мы не говорим ни о чём, кроме Кришны. Нам не интересно то, чем они занимаются. Каждому интересно только то, чем он сам занимается. Так и нам интересно то, чем мы сами занимаемся, – сознание Кришны. Даже если мы идём к материалистичному человеку, мы агитируем: «Будьте так любезны, станьте нашим членом. Будьте так любезны, прочитайте эту книгу. Купите эту книгу». Итак, мы не собираемся вовлекаться в их деятельность. Мы пытаемся вовлечь их в нашу деятельность".

Lecture SB 03.25.25 - Bombay

"*Prabhupaada*: Asat means those who are materialistic interested. AsataH. Asato maa sad gama. This is very important thing. We have established this KRSNa consciousness society—means that to avoid the asat-saNga, to avoid the... Of course, we are preaching KRSNa consciousness amongst the people who are interested in material subject matter. But we are not associating with them. We are associating with KRSNa, because we don't talk anything except KRSNa. We are not interested with their business. Everyone is interested with his own business. Similarly, we are interested with our own business, KRSNa consciousness business. Even if we go to a materialistic person, we canvass, "Kindly become our member. Kindly read this book. Purchase this book." So we are not going to take their activities. We are trying to bring them in our activitie"s.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мы не должны вводить новые правила, не имея на то разрешения истинного духовного учителя. 
> 
> По моему, и здесь, и в ШБ 1.5.16 речь примерно об одном и том же. Шрила Прабхупада здесь уточняет, что "опытный преданный" = "ачарья".


Все сходится, и наши духовные учителя и Ачарья Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати обучают нас эффективно проповедовать, и почему кто-то этого "не замечает"  :smilies:  

Тогда еще раз о проповеди Ачарьи - описание из книги Е.С.Бхакти Викаша Свами:

"_Sri Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava",_ Теистические выставки, стр. 355-356: 

"Выставка состояла из двух частей, духовной и светской, с номерами, собранными со всей Индии, и вся эта феерия занимала больше квадратной мили. 

Мирская часть демонстрировала самые разные достижения общества – в медицине, образовании, заботе о детях, агрокультуре, скотоводстве, искусстве и ремеслах, спорте и развлечениях. Администрации нескольких округов отправили для показа свои материалы. Были привлекательные спортивные выступления: гимнастика, борьба, бокс, бои на мечах и палках и джиу-джитсу. Были музыкальные номера, постановки, киносеансы, цирк и, как написал «Harmonist», «и другие невинные забавы». Лучшим экспозициям и исполнителям вручали призы, медали и грамоты. 

Духовная часть была устроена еще более тщательно. В музее были фигуры Вишну и Кришны, а также вещи, раньше принадлежавшие известным садху. На книжной выставке были издания разных религиозных сект на разных языках и редкие рукописи неопубликованных духовных трудов. Были фотографии и портреты знаменитых садху и разных святых мест. Основным изображением была огромная рельефная карта Индии, занимающая более трети акра, сооруженная из камней, цемента и кирпича и показывающая важные места паломничеств, расположение отделений Гаудия-матха и маршруты путешествий Господа Чайтанья и Господа Нитьянанды. Диорамы в более чем пятидесяти палатках рассказывали о многообразии духовных практик Индии, с акцентом на учении Чайтаньи Махапрабху. На фоне нарисованных сцен по играм Господа Чайтаньи располагались фигуры в полный рост, показывающие практику чистых вайшнавов, псевдо-вайшнавов и других религиозных сект. Еще одним новшеством для многочисленных посетителей было cверкающее освещение всего поля недавно проведенным электричеством". 


Что не так с такой проповедью Ачарьи? Какой ответ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://radhakrishna.clan.su/news/bkh...013-03-24-3941

Госвами Махарадж ки-Джай!
Шри Кришна Джанмаштами ки-Джай! Всех с Праздником! :buket:

----------


## Варган

> Все сходится, и наши духовные учителя и Ачарья Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати обучают нас эффективно проповедовать, и почему кто-то этого "не замечает"  
> 
> Тогда еще раз о проповеди Ачарьи - описание из книги Е.С.Бхакти Викаша Свами:
> 
> "_Sri Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava",_ Теистические выставки, стр. 355-356: 
> 
> "Выставка состояла из двух частей, духовной и светской, с номерами, собранными со всей Индии, и вся эта феерия занимала больше квадратной мили. 
> 
> Мирская часть демонстрировала самые разные достижения общества – в медицине, образовании, заботе о детях, агрокультуре, скотоводстве, искусстве и ремеслах, спорте и развлечениях. Администрации нескольких округов отправили для показа свои материалы. Были привлекательные спортивные выступления: гимнастика, борьба, бокс, бои на мечах и палках и джиу-джитсу. Были музыкальные номера, постановки, киносеансы, цирк и, как написал «Harmonist», «и другие невинные забавы». Лучшим экспозициям и исполнителям вручали призы, медали и грамоты. 
> ...


Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! С теистическими выставками всё замечательно. Мирскую часть организовывали администрации местных округов. То есть мирская часть была выведена "за пределы тогдашнего ИСККОН". И в этой же книге приведены слова из статьи Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура в журнале "Гармонист", что *такие выставки может организовывать только ачарья*.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> такие выставки может организовывать только ачарья.


Харе Кришна. А какое определение слову "ачарья" он дает? 

_Ачарья – духовный наставник, тот, кто учит духовным истинам как наставлениями, так и собственным примером._ 
_Ачар_-пример.

Согласно этому определению, возвышенные духовные учителя и наставники - это _ачарьи._

----------


## Варган

> Харе Кришна. А какое определение слову "ачарья" он дает? 
> 
> _Ачарья – духовный наставник, тот, кто учит духовным истинам как наставлениями, так и собственным примером._ 
> _Ачар_-пример.
> 
> Согласно этому определению, возвышенные духовные учителя и наставники - это _ачарьи._


"Я надеюсь, у Вас не возникнет неверного понимания позиции ачарьи, который является очень важной фигурой в процессе постижения трансцендентной науки. Ачарья - это прямой представитель Личности Бога". Письмо А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами  Джугалкишору Бирле от 26.08.1958

Letter to Jugalkishore Birla -- Bombay 26 August, 1958 

I hope you will not misunderstand the position of the Acarya who is so important a figure in the matter of learning the transcendental science. The Acarya is the direct representative of the Personality of Godhead. 

ЧЧ Ади 12.8 комментарий:

"Слова даивера карана указывают на то, что по воле провидения, то есть по воле Бога, последователи Адвайты Ачарьи разделились на два лагеря. Такой раскол между последователями одного *ачарьи* произошел и в Гаудия-матхе. Поначалу, при Ом Вишнупаде Парамахамсе Паривраджакачарье Аштоттара-шата Шри Шримад Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуре Прабхупаде все ученики действовали согласованно, но сразу после его ухода между ними возникли разногласия. Одни продолжали строго следовать наставлениям Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, тогда как другие стали выдавать за его волю собственные выдумки. Перед своим уходом Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур *попросил учеников создать управляющий совет и совместно заниматься миссионерской деятельностью*. Он никого не назначил *на пост следующего ачарьи*. Но сразу после его ухода его главные секретари *по собственной прихоти решили стать ачарьями*, и это привело к расколу Матха на две фракции, каждая из которых выдвигала своего ачарью. В результате оба враждующих лагеря стали асара, то есть бесполезными, поскольку ослушались приказа духовного учителя и таким образом лишились авторитета. Невзирая на приказ духовного учителя учредить руководящий совет и заниматься проповеднической деятельностью, два лагеря самовольно начали судебную тяжбу, которой не видно конца даже сейчас, спустя сорок лет.

Поэтому мы не принадлежим ни к одному из лагерей. Но, поскольку оба лагеря, занятые дележом собственности Гаудия-матха, прекратили проповедь, мы, находясь под покровительством предшествующих ачарьев, взяли на себя миссию Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура и Бхактивиноды Тхакура, которая заключается в проповеди учения Чайтаньи Махапрабху по всему миру, и наше скромное начинание имеет успех. Мы следовали принципу, сформулированному Шрилой Вишванатхой Чакраварти Тхакуром в его комментарии к стиху «Бхагавад- гиты», начинающемуся со слов вйавасайатмика буддхир экеха куру- нандана. Согласно наставлениям Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура, долг каждого ученика — строго следовать наставлениям духовного учителя. Чтобы добиться успеха в духовной жизни, нужно непоколебимо верить в наставления духовного учителя. Веды (Шветашватара-упанишад, 6.23) подтверждают это:

йасйа деве пара бхактир
йатха деве татха гурау
тасйаите катхита хй артхах
пракашанте махатманах

«Тому, кто обладает непоколебимой верой в слова духовного учителя и Верховной Личности Бога, открывается секрет успеха в постижении Вед». Проповедь Движения сознания Кришны построена именно на этом принципе, и потому, несмотря на многочисленные препятствия, которые чинят враждебно настроенные демоны, наша миссионерская деятельность имеет успех. Причина этого в том, что мы получаем поддержку от предыдущих ачарьев. О всякой деятельности нужно судить по ее плодам. Последователи *самозваных ачарьев*, владеющие зданиями Гаудия-матха, весьма довольны собой, но они не достигли никаких успехов в проповеди. Судя по результатам их деятельности, они асара, бесполезны. В то же время по всему миру с каждым днем растет успех ИСККОН, Международного общества сознания Кришны, которое строго следует гуру и Гауранге. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур *хотел напечатать как можно больше книг, чтобы распространить их по всему свету. Мы делаем все возможное, чтобы исполнить его желание*, и результаты наших усилий превосходят все ожидания".

----------


## Варган

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур и Шрила Прабхупада хотели чтобы функции ачарьи выполнял руководящий совет - коллегиальный орган возвышенных преданных. Поэтому я и хочу разобраться, есть ли указания ДжиБиСи, а не отдельных членов ДжиБиСи, о том, что в нынешней деша-кала-патре (место-время-люди) надо проповедовать через психологию, аюрведу и хиромантию с астрологией. 

Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что это лишь желание понять настроение и желания Шрилы Прабхупады и ДжиБиСи, а не зависть, ибо я вообще никто, чтобы завидовать каким-либо проповедникам, в особенности успешным проповедникам, про которых я писал выше - которые быстро переключают внимание  людей с чепухи на Бога.

----------


## Варган

Распространение вегетарианства и пропаганда отказа от интоксикаций включено Шрилой Прабхупадой в Конституцию ИСККОН (Constitution of Association)1966 года в качестве второстепенных целей ИСККОН:

"Второстепенные цели Общества включают в себя следующие:
1. Возродить ценную для всего мирового общества и научно обоснованную систему социальных укладов, известную как четыре сословия (класс интеллигенции, класс воинов, класс производителей продукции и класс помощников), на основе качеств людей.
2. Развенчать извращенные представления о превосходстве одного человека над другим на основе ложного права по рождению или преследуемых интересов.
3. *Популяризировать вегетарианское питание*, опираясь на испытанные методы, так чтобы оно давало все необходимое количество протеинов, углеводов, жиров и витаминов.
4. *Препятствовать употреблению одурманивающих средств и другим пагубным привычкам, а больных ими людей привлекать к признанным методам духовной практики*.


А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами, ачарья
Раймонд Мэрэйс
Майкл А. Грант
Роберт Лефкоуиц
Джеймс С. Грин"

----------


## Александр.Б

> которые быстро переключают внимание  людей с чепухи на Бога


эти слова здесь лишние!




> а не зависть


возможно, но самому себе такой диагноз очень трудно поставить, так что я бы не стал....)))




> что в нынешней деша-кала-патре (место-время-люди) надо проповедовать через психологию, аюрведу и хиромантию с астрологией


не забудьте в этот список добавить кулинарию, семейные отношения, археологию и т.п......)))

----------


## Александр.Б

> Распространение вегетарианства и пропаганда отказа от интоксикаций включено Шрилой Прабхупадой в Конституцию ИСККОН (Constitution of Association)1966 года в качестве второстепенных целей ИСККОН:
> 
> "Второстепенные цели Общества включают в себя следующие:
> 1. Возродить ценную для всего мирового общества и научно обоснованную систему социальных укладов, известную как четыре сословия (класс интеллигенции, класс воинов, класс производителей продукции и класс помощников), на основе качеств людей.
> 2. Развенчать извращенные представления о превосходстве одного человека над другим на основе ложного права по рождению или преследуемых интересов.
> 3. *Популяризировать вегетарианское питание*, опираясь на испытанные методы, так чтобы оно давало все необходимое количество протеинов, углеводов, жиров и витаминов.
> 4. *Препятствовать употреблению одурманивающих средств и другим пагубным привычкам, а больных ими людей привлекать к признанным методам духовной практики*.
> 
> 
> ...


похоже, что вы скоро сами ответите на все свои вопросы!)))
кто ищет, тот всегда найдет!(с)

----------


## Варган

Проведение привлекательных фестивалей одобрено ДжиБиСи в своде законов ИСКОН как форма проповеди. Хотя там не описываются принципы проведения привлекательных фестивалей, мне кажется, имеются в виду вайшнавские фестивали, а не "женские фестивали" или фестивали психологии. 

Из учебника по бхакта-програм:
"Фестивали

Также существует и программа проведения праздников. Это либо однодневные праздники в храме, на нама-хатте или в специально арендуемом помещении, либо фестивали или слеты на базах отдыха, в лагерях, которые арендуются преданными на несколько дней. Во время их проведения могут проходить образовательные семинары, работать различные выставки, кафе. Обычно программа фестиваля включает в себя киртаны, лекции и семинары по философии, вайшнавскому этикету, регулярное поклонение Божествам, а также раздача прасада. Все это позволяет погрузиться в атмосферу сознания Кришны, как уже практикующим сознание Кришны, так и новичкам, которые получают, таким образом, сильный вкус практики сознания Кришны, который остается с ними даже, если они и не присоединяются к движению сразу. Преданные, участвующие в фестивале, получают возможность разнообразить свою духовную жизнь и увеличить вкус к воспеванию Святого Имени. Проведение праздничных программ требует усилий многих преданных. Это дает им возможность сдружиться и почувствовать (или развить в себе) вкус к сотрудничеству в семье преданных, участвующих в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Это прекрасная возможность послужить вайшнавам и удовлетворить их".

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> На книжной выставке были издания разных религиозных сект 
> ... псевдо-вайшнавов и других религиозных сект. 
> 
> Что не так с такой проповедью Ачарьи? Какой ответ?


Всё так, просто уж таков индийский стиль - упоминать всё многообразие и представлять его ступеньками к своему, или соседями своего: 



> Диорамы в более чем пятидесяти палатках рассказывали о многообразии духовных практик Индии, с акцентом на учении Чайтаньи Махапрабху."


Если же проповедь строго однолинейная, это уже христианский стиль. 

Слово "секта" может нести нейтральный оттенок - просто "подразделение", "школа". Cмотрите, как это подходит к общему контексту: 


> На книжной выставке были издания разных религиозных сектшкол на разных языках и редкие рукописи неопубликованных духовных трудов. Были фотографии и портреты знаменитых садху и разных святых мест.


Ну и "псевдовайшнавы" - это, вероятно, не те накрашенные переодевальщики, а т.н. "кастовые госвами" и бабаджи. Вполне нормальные вайшнавы - просто в силу миссии Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати был к ним слишком суров)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну и "псевдовайшнавы" - это, вероятно, не те накрашенные переодевальщики, а т.н. "кастовые госвами" и бабаджи. Вполне нормальные вайшнавы - просто в силу миссии Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати был к ним слишком суров)


Зачем же ему называть псевдовайшнавами нормальных вайшнавов? Не логично это.




> Всё так, просто уж таков индийский стиль - упоминать всё многообразие и представлять его ступеньками


Да, он видит все широко и в связи с Кришной.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Я надеюсь, у Вас не возникнет неверного понимания позиции ачарьи, который является очень важной фигурой в процессе постижения трансцендентной науки. Ачарья - это прямой представитель Личности Бога". Письмо А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами  Джугалкишору Бирле от 26.08.1958
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will not misunderstand the position of the Acarya who is so important a figure in the matter of learning the transcendental science. The Acarya is the direct representative of the Personality of Godhead. 
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 12.8 комментарий:
> 
> "Слова даивера карана указывают на то, что по воле провидения, то есть по воле Бога, последователи Адвайты Ачарьи разделились на два лагеря. Такой раскол между последователями одного *ачарьи* произошел и в Гаудия-матхе. Поначалу, при Ом Вишнупаде Парамахамсе Паривраджакачарье Аштоттара-шата Шри Шримад Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуре Прабхупаде все ученики действовали согласованно, но сразу после его ухода между ними возникли разногласия. Одни продолжали строго следовать наставлениям Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, тогда как другие стали выдавать за его волю собственные выдумки. Перед своим уходом Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур *попросил учеников создать управляющий совет и совместно заниматься миссионерской деятельностью*. Он никого не назначил *на пост следующего ачарьи*. Но сразу после его ухода его главные секретари *по собственной прихоти решили стать ачарьями*, и это привело к расколу Матха на две фракции, каждая из которых выдвигала своего ачарью. В результате оба враждующих лагеря стали асара, то есть бесполезными, поскольку ослушались приказа духовного учителя и таким образом лишились авторитета..........


Не нужно так много копировать, не поймешь даже, что к чему( мы тоже можем набрать в поисковике слово ачарья и узнать, когда Шрила Прабхупада использовал его.

Прабху, я просто попросила вас написать определение слову "ачарья", которое дает Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати в Теистических выставках. Поскольку это слово может быть употреблено в разных значениях в зависимости от контекста.

----------


## Варган

> Не нужно так много копировать, не поймешь даже, что к чему( мы тоже можем набрать в поисковике слово ачарья и узнать, когда Шрила Прабхупада использовал его.
> 
> Прабху, я просто попросила вас написать определение слову "ачарья", которое дает Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати в Теистических выставках. Поскольку это слово может быть употреблено в разных значениях в зависимости от контекста.


В книге "Шри Бхактисиддханта Вайбхава" есть места, из которых видно, как понимал Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхаакур термин ачарья:

"*Чтобы отметить тиробхаава-титхи Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхаакура, начиная с 29 июня Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати  провёл  грандиозный 4-дневный фестиваль в Сваананда-сукхада-кундже, это была первая такая церемония, которую затем стали проводить там ежегодно.
Во время обряда он установил божество Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхаакура и произнёс речь под названием "Служение ачарье ", в которой обосновал поклонение ачарьям в форме божества*".

"For celebrating the tirobhaava-tithi of Zriila Bhaktivinoda Thaakura, beginning on 29 June Zriila Bhaktisiddhaanta Sarasvatii put on a grand four-day festival at Svaananda-sukhada-kuNja, the first such annual function to be held there.
 During the observance he installed a deity of Zriila Bhaktivinoda Thaakura and delivered a speech titled “Service to the aacarya,” in which he elaborated on worshiping the aacaaryas’ deity form". 


"*Видя ухудшающееся здоровье своего гурудева, Бхакти Судхаакара Прабху спросил его, кто будет следующим ачарьей. Шрила Сарасвати Тхаакур отказался назвать чьё-либо имя, сказав, что ачарья - это сваямм-пракааща (само-проявленный) и не может быть назначен*".

"Observing his gurudeva's failing health, Bhakti Sudhaakara Prabhu asked him who would become the next aacaarya. Zriila Sarasvatii Thaakura declined to give any name, saying that an aacaarya is svayaM-prakaaZa (self-manifested) and cannot be appointed".

Таким образом, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхаакур понимал под ачарьей того, кто достоин, чтобы ему поклонялись в форме божества, и кто самопроявлен, а не назначен.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Таким образом, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхаакур понимал под ачарьей того, кто достоин, чтобы ему поклонялись в форме божества, и кто самопроявлен, а не назначен.
> 
> 
> в ...книге приведены слова из статьи Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура в журнале "Гармонист", что *такие выставки может организовывать только ачарья*.


Вы упомянули об этой цитате. Можете ее тут разместить?

----------


## Варган

Да, вот этот отрывок:
Zriila Sarasvatii Thaakura explained that apart from the conventional meaning of pradarZanii (exhibition), this word also implies prakRSTa-ruupeNa-darZana (thorough and complete seeing), and he elucidated how such darZana was attainable:

"The aacaarya teaches the absolute truth. He does not want the spectators to regard the Exhibition through their erring senses under the guidance of their erring minds. Neither does he want the visitors to speculate on what they see in any way that they like. He wants them to be prepared to experience what is absolutely inaccessible to their present senses and mental outlook. Any person who visits the Exhibition in accordance with the intention of the aacaarya, is likely to find himself on definite track of the absolute.

The Theistic Exhibition differs from the mere lifeless, symbolical representation of the realm of the absolute. If an empirical scholar of Zriimad-Bhaagavatam and Zrii Caitanya-caritaamRta conceives the idea of conveying the meaning of the scriptures by means of scenic representations, the result will be lifeless and ineffectual and will never impart any actual spiritual experience. To go round such a show may be effective in the empirical sense which is only calculated to delude. Regarded from the point of view of the empirical scholar, the Theistic Exhibition organized under the guidance of the aacaarya may appear to be on a level with his own futile performance. It is possible even for such a deluded person, if only he is inclined to pay his unbiased attention to the words of the aacaarya explaining the truths revealed by the Exhibition, to be convinced as far as his limited powers of understanding allow, of the categorical difference between the spiritual activity of the devotee of Godhead and the mundane performances of a conditioned soul, who has no real access to the divinity". Harmonist 29.143 (November 1931).

----------


## Варган

> Патита Павана по данному вопросу:
> 
> И те, кто не понимают специфики проповеднического процесса, не должны мешать проповеди своей критикой, своим презрительным делением проповеди на косвенную, кривую, прямую, закрученную или какую там еще. 
> 
> Бхакти Вигьяна по данному вопросу:
> 
> У нас иногда принято какие-то вещи называть даже среди общества, в обществе преданных, слегка пренебрежительно – косвенной проповедью.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто в этом заголовке пренебрежителен и презрителен (см. скриншот-картинку ниже)?



И почему преданных в России выгоняют из ятр за то, что они хотят вести прямую проповедь и повторяют слова Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Александр.Б

> И почему преданных в России выгоняют из ятр за то, что они хотят вести прямую проповедь и повторяют слова Шрилы Прабхупады?


так вот откуда у этой темы ноги растут))) так я и думал, что дело в отдельном частном случае)))
наведите порядок в упомянутой ятре, разберитесь что к чему на месте, а ваши подозрения насчёт отклонения всей системы от указаний ачарьи забудьте как страшный сон)
ЗЫ
некоторые под видом прямой проповеди такое вытворяют, что ой-ой-ой, а на самом деле просто у них "ложняк" прёт, самоутверждается!)
сколько зла в мире сотворено с именем Бога на флагах(

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, вот этот отрывок:
> Zriila Sarasvatii Thaakura explained that apart from the conventional meaning of pradarZanii (exhibition), this word also implies prakRSTa-ruupeNa-darZana (thorough and complete seeing), and he elucidated how such darZana was attainable:
> 
> "The aacaarya teaches the absolute truth. He does not want the spectators to regard the Exhibition through their erring senses under the guidance of their erring minds. Neither does he want the visitors to speculate on what they see in any way that they like. He wants them to be prepared to experience what is absolutely inaccessible to their present senses and mental outlook. Any person who visits the Exhibition in accordance with the intention of the aacaarya, is likely to find himself on definite track of the absolute.
> 
> The Theistic Exhibition differs from the mere lifeless, symbolical representation of the realm of the absolute. If an empirical scholar of Zriimad-Bhaagavatam and Zrii Caitanya-caritaamRta conceives the idea of conveying the meaning of the scriptures by means of scenic representations, the result will be lifeless and ineffectual and will never impart any actual spiritual experience. To go round such a show may be effective in the empirical sense which is only calculated to delude. Regarded from the point of view of the empirical scholar, the Theistic Exhibition organized under the guidance of the aacaarya may appear to be on a level with his own futile performance. It is possible even for such a deluded person, if only he is inclined to pay his unbiased attention to the words of the aacaarya explaining the truths revealed by the Exhibition, to be convinced as far as his limited powers of understanding allow, of the categorical difference between the spiritual activity of the devotee of Godhead and the mundane performances of a conditioned soul, who has no real access to the divinity". Harmonist 29.143 (November 1931).


Спасибо, конечно, но я это не понимаю. Могли бы вы перевести те предложения, которые относятся к данной теме?

----------


## Варган

> так вот откуда у этой темы ноги растут))) так я и думал, что дело в отдельном частном случае))) наведите порядок в упомянутой ятре, разберитесь что к чему на месте


К сожалению, это не единичный случай и не единичная ятра, причём не там, где я живу, и я в этих историях никак не участвую. Вопрос по наведению порядка - не ко мне.

----------


## Варган

> Спасибо, конечно, но я это не понимаю. Могли бы вы перевести те предложения, которые относятся к данной теме?


"_Ачарья_ учит абсолютной истине. Он не хочет, чтобы зрители воспринимали Выставку посредством своих несовершенных чувств под руководством заблуждающегося ума. Также он не хочет, чтобы посетители своевольно спекулировали о том, что они видят. Он хочет, чтоб они подготовились к восприятию опыта, который совершенно недоступен для их нынешних чувств и мировоззрения, которым обладает ум. Любой человек, который посещает Выставку в согласии с намерением _ачарьи_, вероятнее всего обнаружит, что он на пути к Абсолюту. 

Теистическая выставка отличается от безжизненного символического представления царства абсолюта. Если тот, кто изучает Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамриту узкопрактически (эмпирически), задумает передать значение писаний посредством сценического представления, то результат будет безжизненным и неэффективным и никогда не даст никому какого-либо настоящего духовного опыта. Побывать на таком представлении будет полезно только с узкопрактической (эмпирической) точки зрения, которая рассчитана только на то, чтобы ввести в заблуждение. С точки зрения эмпирического учёного, Теистическая Выставка, организованная под руководством _ачарьи_ может выглядеть так же как его собственное пустое шоу. Даже для такого заблуждающегося человека, если только он проявит склонность внимательно и без предрассудков послушать слова _ачарьи_, объясняющего истины, представленные на Выставке, есть шанс  убедиться (настолько, насколько хватит его ограниченных способностей понимания) в том, что существует категорическая разница между духовной деятельностью преданного Бога от мирского шоу обусловленной души, у которой нет реального доступа к божественному". Harmonist 29.143 (Ноябрь 1931).

----------


## Варган

> _Просветительство и прямая проповедь. Очень хорошее объяснение:_


В приведённой Вами видеозаписи ЕМ Патита Павана Прабху говорит очень много разумных вещей. Но я должен выразить своё несогласие с пассажем, который он произнёс с 16 мин 15 сек до 17 мин 10 сек. 

Вот, что говорит ученик Шрилы Прабхупады и духовный учитель ИСККОН ЕС Шиварама Свами на этот счёт (заранее прошу прощения у матаджи Кастурики, если это покажется как-то оскорбительно, что я ссылаюсь на Вашего духовного учителя, поверьте, пожалуйста, это не из желания подколоть, а просто так совпало, что мнения именно этих двух уважаемых мной преданных явно не соответствуют друг другу):

«*Шиварама Свами*:  - И это нормально, не надо беспокоиться о количестве. Прабхупада говорил: «Мы хотим и количество, и качество [преданных], но если не получается получить и то и другое, то качество важнее».  Поддерживайте стандарты, пусть вас будет немного, и постепенно-постепенно всё это будет расти. Потому что людей привлекает. Как, например, ислам. Откуда они набирают всех этих людей, которые взрывают себя, жертвуют собой?  Они там очень фундаментальные, в то, что они верят, они ни на йоту не отойдут от своей веры. И, хотя умеренный ислам не хочет признавать это, на самом деле, это столкновение культур. Они хотят законы, основанные на законах Бога, а не законы, придуманные людьми. И мы тоже этого же хотим. Мы не хотим, чтобы люди придумывали законы — законы уже даны. То же самое, у них строгий кодекс поведения для женщин, нет равноправия, запрещается гомосексуализм, определяется, как мужчины должны одеваться, как женщины должны одеваться, и они строго этого придерживаются. И несмотря на то, что они всё это делают, всему этому следуют, при этом они -  самая быстро растущая религия. Каждый день мы слышим эти плохие новости про них в прессе, но при этом люди привлекаются к ним.  Конечно, нас не интересует разрушительный  образ жизни, но это показывает, что если вы действительно придерживаетесь ценностей, крепко держитесь за них, в конечном счёте, это будет привлекать людей.  

И это будет самой трудной вещью – поддерживать ценности, которые у вас есть. Потому что естественная склонность – это что-то менять, приспосабливать… и много тому подобного делать. Во всех этих многочисленных странах по всему миру изначально законы основывались на священных писаниях: на Библии и других. Но с течением времени всё-всё это отклонилось. И Кришна говорит: дадами буддхи йогам там  — если мы будем в очень хорошем сознании Кришны, то Кришна даст разум, что нам надо делать. 

И если вы не добьетесь успеха, потерпите неудачу, это нормально. По крайней мере, вы потерпите неудачу делая правильную вещь, это лучше чем добиться успеха в неправильной. Потому что наше дело – это постараться исполнить и реализовать вИдение Шрилы Прабхупады. И опыт показывает, что если вы делаете то, что говорил Шрила Прабхупада, вы добьётесь успеха. Потому что вИдение Шрилы Прабхупады – это формула успеха. И поэтому когда вы будете прорабатывать свои стандарты, свое вИдение, вы должны постоянно обращаться к тому, что говорил Шрила Прабхупада на этот счет, у вас должно быть очень ясное представление об этом». 

(Из беседы Шиварамы Свами с русскими гостями, июнь 2015 г.)

----------


## Александр.Б

> К сожалению, это не единичный случай и не единичная ятра, причём не там, где я живу, и я в этих историях никак не участвую. Вопрос по наведению порядка - не ко мне.


Может и не единичный но частный. Почем вам знать, кто там на самом деле виноват? Может тот человек просто дебоширил, думая, что отстаивает интересы Шрилы Прабхупады. У тех бхакт есть старшие, есть учителя, есть кому решать частные случаи! Столько всего происходит на местах, приходят в общество и сумасшедшие, и с бандитскими замашками....
в конце концов где факты? может кто-нибудь подтвердить ваши подозрения?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "_Ачарья_ учит абсолютной истине. Он не хочет, чтобы зрители воспринимали Выставку посредством своих несовершенных чувств под руководством заблуждающегося ума. Также он не хочет, чтобы посетители своевольно спекулировали о том, что они видят. Он хочет, чтоб они подготовились к восприятию опыта, который совершенно недоступен для их нынешних чувств и мировоззрения, которым обладает ум. Любой человек, который посещает Выставку в согласии с намерением _ачарьи_, вероятнее всего обнаружит, что он на пути к Абсолюту. 
> 
> Теистическая выставка отличается от безжизненного символического представления царства абсолюта. Если тот, кто изучает Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамриту узкопрактически (эмпирически), задумает передать значение писаний посредством сценического представления, то результат будет безжизненным и неэффективным и никогда не даст никому какого-либо настоящего духовного опыта. Побывать на таком представлении будет полезно только с узкопрактической (эмпирической) точки зрения, которая рассчитана только на то, чтобы ввести в заблуждение. С точки зрения эмпирического учёного, Теистическая Выставка, организованная под руководством _ачарьи_ может выглядеть так же как его собственное пустое шоу. Даже для такого заблуждающегося человека, если только он проявит склонность внимательно и без предрассудков послушать слова _ачарьи_, объясняющего истины, представленные на Выставке, есть шанс  убедиться (настолько, насколько хватит его ограниченных способностей понимания) в том, что существует категорическая разница между духовной деятельностью преданного Бога от мирского шоу обусловленной души, у которой нет реального доступа к божественному". Harmonist 29.143 (Ноябрь 1931).


Спасибо за перевод. У Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати сложный язык, начинаешь понимать, какую милость дал Шрила Прабхупада, что мы все можем его понимать  :smilies: 

Но, несмотря на сложность текста, я не увидела в нем подтверждения ваших слов, что такие проповеднические выставки может устраивать *только ачарья.*




> в ...книге приведены слова из статьи Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура в журнале "Гармонист", что такие выставки может организовывать только ачарья


Где это в тексте, пожалуйста, укажите.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В приведённой Вами видеозаписи ЕМ Патита Павана Прабху говорит очень много разумных вещей. Но я должен выразить своё несогласие с пассажем, который он произнёс с 16 мин 15 сек до 17 мин 10 сек. 
> 
> Вот, что говорит ученик Шрилы Прабхупады и духовный учитель ИСККОН ЕС Шиварама Свами на этот счёт :


Не увидела противоречий в их послании. Разные акценты не говорят о каких-то противоречиях, если мы видим общую картину проповеди Сознания Кришны.
Варган, вы уже прослушали семинар "Варнашрама"?

----------


## Варган

Лекция на День Явления Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати 7.02.1969г. Лос Анджелес .

Шрила Прабхупада говорит : 
"So this is very nice process. And even others do not take it very seriously or they do not come to our philosophy, if you try for it, that is your business. Krishna will be satisfied. Our acaryas will be satisfied, Guru Maharaja will be satisfied. And yasya prasadad bhagavat... If they are satisfied, then your business is finished. You see? Not that others is satisfied or not. By your chanting some public is satisfied—no, we are not concerned with that. He may be satisfied or not satisfied. But if I chant in the proper way, then my predecessors, the aacaaryas, will be satisfied. That is my business, finished, if I don't invent in my own way. So I am very glad that Krishna has sent so many nice boys and girls to help me. Be blessed on this auspicious day. And there is nothing mine. I am simply a postal peon. I am delivering to you what I have heard from my Guru Maharaja. Simply you also act in the same way, and you will be happy, and the world will be happy, and Krishna will be happy, and everything will be... (end)"

Перевод (не мой, взят в сети): 
"Итак это очень славный процесс. И даже если другие не воспринимают его серьезно, или не приходят к нашей философии - если вы просто продолжаете пытаться делать свое дело, то это всё, что нужно от вас! Кришна будет удовлетворен, наши ачарьи будут удовлетворены, Гуру Махараджа будет удовлетворен и "йасйа прасадад бхагават" ... Если они удовлетворены, то Ваше дело успешно завершено!  Понимаете? А не в том случае, когда удовлетворены или неудовлетворены другие люди. Довольно ли общество вашим воспеванием или нет - мы не озабочиваемся этим вопросом! Они могут быть довольны, или могут быть недовольны, но если я воспеваю правильным образом, то мои предшественники, ачарьи, будут удовлетворены. То есть моё дело завершено успешно, если я не изобретаю [как это делать] по-своему.

Итак я счастлив, что Кришна послал так много хороших ребят и девушек мне в помощь. Будьте же благословлены в этот благоприятный день! Нет ничего моего. Я просто чернорабочий-почтальон. Я передаю вам то, что я услышал от моего Гуру Махараджа. Вы просто действуйте таким же образом, и тогда вы будете счастливы, весь мир будет счастлив и Кришна будет счастлив, и все будет ..."

----------


## Варган

> Может и не единичный но частный. Почем вам знать, кто там на самом деле виноват? Может тот человек просто дебоширил, думая, что отстаивает интересы Шрилы Прабхупады. У тех бхакт есть старшие, есть учителя, есть кому решать частные случаи! Столько всего происходит на местах, приходят в общество и сумасшедшие, и с бандитскими замашками....
> в конце концов где факты? может кто-нибудь подтвердить ваши подозрения?


Да нет, что Вы. Всё было культурно, прабху почти сдержанно общались друг с  другом, аудиозапись есть в сети. Вы уверены, что хотите увидеть ссылку?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Да нет, что Вы. Всё было культурно, прабху почти сдержанно общались друг с  другом, аудиозапись есть в сети. Вы уверены, что хотите увидеть ссылку?


частный случай меня не интересует, а вот факты того, что это общая тенденция или даже заговор (заключающийся в искажении сути учения Прабхупады), в котором вы подозреваете нынешний ИСККОН.......)))

----------


## Варган

> частный случай меня не интересует, а вот факты того, что это общая тенденция или даже заговор (заключающийся в искажении сути учения Прабхупады), в котором вы подозреваете нынешний ИСККОН.......)))


Ого, меня подозревают в подозрении в ЗАГОВОРЕ(!).  :smilies:  Неужели есть основания для таких подозрений?

----------


## Варган

> Но, несмотря на сложность текста, я не увидела в нем подтверждения ваших слов, что такие проповеднические выставки может устраивать *только ачарья.*
> 
> Где это в тексте, пожалуйста, укажите.


Главные действующие лица в правильной Теистической выставке - это: 1) Абсолютная Истина, 2) ачарья, который устраивает Теистическую выставку и имеет реальный доступ к Абсолютной Истине,  и 3) простой посетитель Выставки, который должен понять намерения ачарьи и встать на путь, ведущий к Абсолютной Истине. Ни про кого другого Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур не говорит. 

А зачем такой детальный интерес к наставлениям предшествующего ачарьи? Наш ближайший ачарья Шрила Прабхупада любил проведение привлекательных проповеднических фестивалей преданными, с этим никто не спорит. Есть видеозаписи, воспоминания, описания, какой должен быть стандарт этих фестивалей. Разве не должны мы этому следовать? У меня и в мыслях никогда не было как-то осуждать фестивали Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами. Это наверно очередное подозрение в подозрении. Мне не нравится, лишь когда на других фестивалях говорят: бхакты послужите Господу Джаганнатхе, поработайте астрологами и хиромантами на Ратха-ятре. То есть сразу смешивается деятельность ИСККОН непонятно с чем.

А кстати, Вам нравится, когда человек приходит на курсы английского языка, и его встречают сияющие адвентисты 7-го дня с Библией в руках  :smilies:  ?

(Семинар по варнашраме Шрилы Шиварамы Свами я пока полностью не послушал).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У меня и в мыслях никогда не было как-то осуждать фестивали Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами. 
> 
> Мне не нравится, лишь когда на других фестивалях говорят: бхакты послужите Господу Джаганнатхе, поработайте астрологами и хиромантами на Ратха-ятре. То есть сразу смешивается деятельность ИСККОН непонятно с чем.


Мне тоже это не нравится. Не сталкивалась с такими вещами. Проблема только в этом? 
Вы могли бы и раньше озвучить это так же ясно  :smilies:  Обратитесь к старшим в ятре или к представителям ДжиБиСи за помощью.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А кстати, Вам нравится, когда человек приходит на курсы английского языка, и его встречают сияющие адвентисты 7-го дня с Библией в руках


Мне понравилось бы. Обожаю побеседовать с разными людьми о Кришне  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

Лекция по ЧЧ Ади 01.01.  Майапур, Индия, 25 марта 1975 г.

С 14-й мин,
Шрила Прабхупада говорит: " ... Bhagavad-gita is popular in your country, at least amongst the scholars and theosophists and theologists. Going on, for the last two hundred years at least. But nobody understood Krishna. 
That is the difference. Now for the last, say, five or ten years, because we are presenting Krishna as it is, it has become very easy for you to accept it. Unadulterated Krishna. Before this, everything was presented adulterated. Therefore there was no effect.
So if you push on this movement, unadulterated Krishna, it will go on. It will go on. And as soon as you adulterate Krishna, it will not go on. It will not be effective. 
You may be very good scholar or very good politician or this or that, but you'll never understand what is Krishna. 
"Naham prakasah sarvasya yoga-maya-samavritah" [Bg. 7.25]. If you want to pollute Krishna, Krishna will never be revealed to you. "Sevonmukhe hi jihvadau svayam eva sphuraty adah" [Brs. 1.2.234]. 
So by the grace of Krishna you have taken the shelter of the lotus feet of Krishna. It is great fortune for you. So do not adulterate Krishna. That is my request.".

Перевод (не мой, взят в сети):

"Шрила Прабхупада: …"Бхагавад-гита" популярна в вашей стране, по крайней мере среди ученых, и теософов, и теологов. И так продолжается уже, по меньшей мере, двести лет. Но никто не понял Кришну.
В этом разница. Сейчас, за последние 5-10 лет, оттого, что мы представляем Кришну таким, как Он есть, Его становится очень легко принять. Неразбавленного Кришну. До нас Его представляли в разбавленном, фальсифицированном виде. Поэтому и не было эффекта. 
Итак, если вы хотите продвинуть это Движение неразбавленного Кришны, оно будет продвигаться. Оно будет продвигаться. И как только вы подмешаете что-нибудь к Кришне, оно не будет продвигаться. Оно не будет эффективным. 
Вы можете быть хорошим ученым, или хорошим политиком, или ещё кем-то, но вы никогда не поймете Кришну. "Нахам пракашах сарвасья йога-майа-самавритах " ( БГ 7.25.) Если вы хотите запачкать Кришну, то Кришна никогда вам не откроется. "Севон мукхе хи джихвадау свайам эва спуратй адах" (Брс 1.2.234.).
Итак по милости Кришны вы приняли прибежище Кришны. Это великая удача для вас. Так что не разбавляйте Кришну и не подмешивайте ничего к Нему! Такова моя просьба к вам".

----------


## Александр.Б

> Лекция по ЧЧ Ади 01.01.  Майапур, Индия, 25 марта 1975 г.
> 
> С 14-й мин,
> Шрила Прабхупада говорит:.........До нас Его представляли в разбавленном, фальсифицированном виде. Поэтому и не было эффекта. 
> ................ Так что не разбавляйте Кришну и не подмешивайте ничего к Нему! Такова моя просьба к вам".


но это-то здесь с какой стати? кто такой разбавленный Кришна вы хоть сами понимаете?
вы элементарно запутались))))))

----------


## Варган

> но это-то здесь с какой стати? кто такой разбавленный Кришна вы хоть сами понимаете?


Так Вы тогда сами объясните, пожалуйста, что значит, по-Вашему, разбавленный Кришна.

Прямо перед этим (в этом же абзаце, но чуть выше) Шрила Прабхупада заявляет, что: 1) нельзя проповедовать Бхагавад-Гиту без Кришны, 2) нельзя не проповедовать о Кришне, 3) нельзя не проповедовать о том, чего хочет Кришна (сарва дхарман паритьяджйа). Не привожу цитату, так как она слишком резкая.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прямо перед этим (в этом же абзаце, но чуть выше) Шрила Прабхупада заявляет, что: 1) нельзя проповедовать Бхагавад-Гиту без Кришны, 2) нельзя не проповедовать о Кришне, 3) нельзя не проповедовать о том, чего хочет Кришна (сарва дхарман паритьяджйа). Не привожу цитату, так как она слишком резкая.


А кто проповедует _Бхагавад Гиту_  без Кришны, прабху? Приведите пример, пожалуйста, чтобы были какие-то факты для обсуждения. 
Или это опять частный случай в ятре?  :smilies: 




> Не привожу цитату, так как она слишком резкая


 У Шрилы Прабхупады все его слова соответствуют времени, месту и обстоятельствам. Если приводить их также уместно и умело, как это делает Прабхупада, то цитаты никому не покажутся резкими или какими-то неудобными. Если вырывать из контекста или не учитывать времени и места, тогда лучше не приводить ничьих цитат, это верно.

----------


## Варган

«Я - единственный человек в Индии, кто открыто выступает не только против имперсонализма и поклонения полубогам, но и против всего, что противоречит духу полного вручения себя Кришне. Проповедуя, мой Гуру Махарадж никогда не шел на компромисс, я тоже не иду на компромисс, этого не должны делать и мои ученики. Мы твердо верим в то, что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога и что все остальные - Его неотъемлемые частицы и вечные слуги. Мы должны смело провозглашать это во всеуслышание». (Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады от 03.01.1972)

«Мы не идем на компромисс. Мы проповедуем то, во что верим. Люди принимают нашу проповедь. Вы можете верить или не верить, для нас это не имеет значения». (Утренняя прогулка, 13.11.1975, Бомбей)

«Мы не можем идти на компромисс ради того, чтобы кому-то угодить». (Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады от 30.09.1973 г.)

«Мы не льстим людям и не потакаем их капризам. Мы проповедуем на основе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-Гиты» и представляем их такими, как они есть, без искажений. Такова наша позиция. Если хотите, продвигайтесь духовно. Если нет, что ж, это ваш выбор. Но мы не пойдем на компромисс. Мы должны представлять шастры такими, как они есть». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 27.09.1974, Калькутта)

«Кришна говорит: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа - «Оставь все. Просто стань Моим преданным. Вручи себя Мне». Так мы проповедуем и не идем на компромисс. Поэтому люди противостоят мне. «Этот человек постоянно говорит слово «Кришна». Но мне нечего больше сказать». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 28.12.1973, Лос-Анджелес)

«В духовных вопросах принято говорить прямо и откровенно. Компромисс здесь неуместен. Мы говорим: «Если вы не имеете сознания Кришны, вы - негодяй. Вы можете быть кем угодно, даже президентом. Если у вас нет сознания Кришны, вы - негодяй». Мы не идем на компромисс: «Он - важная персона». Ко мне приходит много ученых, и я говорю им: «Вы - негодяи. Вы - демоны». (Смеется) Прямо так и говорю». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 31.12.1973, Лос-Анджелес)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Главные действующие лица в *правильной* Теистической выставке - это: 1) Абсолютная Истина, 2) ачарья, который устраивает Теистическую выставку и имеет реальный доступ к Абсолютной Истине,  и 3) простой посетитель Выставки, который должен понять намерения ачарьи и встать на путь, ведущий к Абсолютной Истине. Ни про кого другого Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур не говорит.


Откуда сие? 

Шрилы Прабхупады на планете нет. 
Все нынешние теистические выставки - неправильные? 
Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур вполне мог писать про себя самого в 3-м л. , и это не значит, что его последователи не могут повторять его опыт. Доступ к истине есть у всех последователей Ачарьев. 

Если вам не понравилось, что кого-то у вас попросили представлять на празднике некоторые аспекты культуры (астрологию или что-то еще), это не значит, что Истине или Господу Джаганнатхе это не понравилось. 

Праздники всегда устраивают какие-то харизматичные личности, и кто их уважает, тот им и помогает. Если вы не относитесь к их числу - подвиньтесь и не мешайте другим служить в меру их сил и склонностей. Никто вас не заставляет участвовать. Организуйте свою Ратха-ятру или хотя бы небольшую харинаму. Тому, что астрологию представляют людям не кто-то там, а преданные Вишну, радоваться надо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мы твердо верим в то, что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога и что все остальные - Его неотъемлемые частицы и вечные слуги. Мы должны смело провозглашать это во всеуслышание». (Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады от 03.01.1972)


А что, на вашей Ратха-ятре это тщательно скрывается? И Божеств нет на колеснице?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прямо перед этим (в этом же абзаце, но чуть выше) Шрила Прабхупада заявляет, что: 1) нельзя проповедовать Бхагавад-Гиту без Кришны, 2) нельзя не проповедовать о Кришне, 3) нельзя не проповедовать о том, чего хочет Кришна


Из обсуждения создалось мнение, что Варган получил общение тех, кто критикует духовных учителей, и теперь видит окружающих преданных какими-то оскорбителями Прабхупады. Я не встречала таких вайшнавов, которые проповедуют _Бхагавад-Гиту_ без Кришны. Да и как это вообще возможно для вайшнавов? Он не может объяснить и не ответил даже на простые вопросы. 
 Варган берет цитаты, которые Прабхупада адресовал маявади, последователям Ганди и другим оскорбителям Гиты и вставляет их не к месту.
Вот пример того, как Шрила Прабхупада говорит в лекции о тех, кто проповедует Гиту без Кришны:

_Шрила Прабхупада:_

"Я публикую “Бхагавад-гиту как она есть” потому что на книжном рынке было так много ложно интерпретированных Бхагавад-Гит, но это не тот метод, при помощи которого нужно представлять Бхагавад-гиту. Бхагавад-гиту нужно представлять такой, как она есть. В Бхагавад-гите просто говорится, что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога. Но большинство книг на английском языке, известных вам, они пытаются убрать отуда Кришну. Это то, что они пытаются делать. И что это за Бхагавад-гита? Так делать нельзя. Кришна - Верховный. Вы должны говорить, что Кришна является Всевышним. Это значает проповедовать Бхагавад-гиту."

----------


## Варган

> Тому, что астрологию представляют людям не кто-то там, а преданные Вишну, радоваться надо.


Харе Кришна, матаджи! А Вы можете обосновать данное утверждение ссылкой на священные писания или ачарью-основателя?

----------


## Варган

> Из обсуждения создалось мнение, что Варган получил общение тех, кто критикует духовных учителей, и теперь видит окружающих преданных какими-то оскорбителями Прабхупады. Я не встречала таких вайшнавов, которые проповедуют _Бхагавад-Гиту_ без Кришны. Да и как это вообще возможно для вайшнавов? Он не может объяснить и не ответил даже на простые вопросы.


И очень даже зря Вы так считаете. Слова Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что нельзя проповедовать Бхагавад-Гиту без Кришны и нельзя не проповедовать о том, что Кришна хочет, я привёл как противоречащие Вашему личному утверждению:



> Он хочет говорить своим слушателям на семинаре о взаимоотношениях в гуне благости, о здоровой жизни, об Абсолютной Истине тоже может рассказать, если аудитория готова. *А может и не рассказать.*

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: «Поэтому люди противостоят мне. «Этот человек постоянно говорит слово «Кришна». Но мне нечего больше сказать». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 28.12.1973, Лос-Анджелес)

А кто-то говорит, что *есть много бесед Шрилы Прабхупады*, где Шрила Прабхупада говорит о неких простых вещах и не говорит о Кришне и даже слово Кришна ни разу не упоминает, раскрывает концепцию о некой всеобъемлющей духовности. Помогите разобраться, кому же верить в данном вопросе. Дайте ссылку на эти беседы Шрилы Прабхупады; если они есть, то очень интересно их почитать и послушать.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Варган по всей видимости планирует вывести ИСККОН на чистую воду. Более никак не могу понять к чему эти предпосылки.
Существует же движение, которое всё тоже самое пытается делать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И очень даже зря Вы так считаете. Слова Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что нельзя проповедовать Бхагавад-Гиту без Кришны и нельзя не проповедовать о том, что Кришна хочет, я привёл как противоречащие Вашему личному утверждению:





> Он хочет говорить своим слушателям на семинаре о взаимоотношениях в гуне благости, о здоровой жизни, об Абсолютной Истине тоже может рассказать, если аудитория готова. А может и не рассказать.


  :smilies:  Ну и что из этого следует? Где он говорит, что он "проповедует"? Вам уже пытались тут объяснить,.. давайте попытаюсь еще один раз: Работает преданный лектором, деньги зарабатывает, не позиционирует себя окружающим, как представителя ИСККОН. Просто рассказывает людям о религиозных принципах чистой жизни. Он не имеет на это право или что?

Чтобы вам было наглядней, можно на вашем примере разобрать: Варган, вы лично чем зарабатываете? Как ваша работа связана с Бхагавад-Гитой?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Ну и что из этого следует? Где он говорит, что он "проповедует"? Вам уже пытались тут объяснить,.. давайте попытаюсь еще один раз: Работает преданный лектором, деньги зарабатывает, не позиционирует себя окружающим, как представителя ИСККОН. Просто рассказывает людям о религиозных принципах чистой жизни. Он не имеет на это право или что?


Не-не-не, матаджи, он утверждает, что укрывательство Кришны проходит именно под вывеской ИСККОН!)))
но и это тоже лишь плод близорукости, неумения увидеть всю картину целиком)))
интересно, что он ответит на тот факт, что Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что готов предоставить западным людям вино и мясо, лишь бы они приехали во Вриндаван? 
он скажет, что это может делать только ачарья!
да, такая крайность может и впрямь достойна только рук ачарьи, но разве это не указывает направление его мысли? разве это не может быть примером решимости и верности идеям?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не-не-не, матаджи, он утверждает, что укрывательство Кришны проходит именно под вывеской ИСККОН!)))


Это ясно, но где доказательства?)))
К обвинениям в нормальном обществе прилагаются факты и доказательства.

----------


## Александр.Б

со стороны Варгана, мне всё это напоминает какую-то пропаганду советского коммунизма, где всех пытаются уровнять! и насколько я помню, Шрила Прабхупада высмеивает это, он говорит, что слон кушает несколько тонн в сутки, разве можно уровнять его потребности в пище с потребностями маленькой птички?)))
ЗЫ
ещё раз повторю, что человек сам верящий в Кришну, не сможет проповедовать ничего кроме Кришны, но только делать он это будет в меру своей обусловленности(т.е. форму и методы он выберет согласно строению своего эго))))))))))
а уж что касается настоящих проповедников, так там и подавно, они действуют очень аккуратно, с индивидуальным сострадательным подходом, лишь бы спасти человека! лишь бы привести его к Кришне! Не мытьём, так катаньем!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада: «Поэтому люди противостоят мне. «Этот человек постоянно говорит слово «Кришна». Но мне нечего больше сказать». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 28.12.1973, Лос-Анджелес)
> 
> А кто-то говорит, что *есть много бесед Шрилы Прабхупады*, где Шрила Прабхупада говорит о неких простых вещах и не говорит о Кришне и даже слово Кришна ни разу не упоминает, раскрывает концепцию о некой всеобъемлющей духовности. Помогите разобраться, кому же верить в данном вопросе. Дайте ссылку на эти беседы Шрилы Прабхупады; если они есть, то очень интересно их почитать и послушать.


Варган прабху, возможно, вам лучше спросить об этом тех, кто это утверждает и попросить у них ссылки по теме? 
Искренне желаем, чтобы вы все-таки разобрались в своих сомнениях, и это правильно, что вы хотите разобраться. Но лучше это делать в личном общении с кем-то из старших, поскольку интернет-общение, к сожалению, не подходит для решения серьезных вопросов.

----------


## Варган

> интересно, что он ответит на тот факт, что Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что готов предоставить западным людям вино и мясо, лишь бы они приехали во Вриндаван?


Александр Прабху, а можно ссылочку на эти слова Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Варган

> Варган прабху, возможно, вам лучше спросить об этом тех, кто это утверждает и попросить у них ссылки по теме?


То есть Вы сами не согласны с теми, кто утверждает, что "есть много бесед Шрилы Прабхупады, где Шрила Прабхупада говорит о неких простых вещах и не говорит о Кришне и даже слово Кришна ни разу не упоминает, раскрывает концепцию о некой всеобъемлющей духовности"?

----------


## Варган

> Просто рассказывает людям о религиозных принципах чистой жизни. Он не имеет на это право или что?


А какой смысл? На последнем семинаре по варнашраме Шрила Шиварама Свами махарадж процитировал Шримад-Бхагаватам, что если человек не обладает верой в Кришну, то, с абсолютной точки зрения, приобретение им всех благих качеств - это лишь пустая потеря времени, шрамах, "_шрама эва хи кевалам_" (ШБ 1.1.8). Разве "просто рассказывать людям о религиозных принципах чистой жизни" - это не проповедь Бхагавад-Гиты без Кришны в центре?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А какой смысл? На последнем семинаре по варнашраме Шрила Шиварама Свами махарадж процитировал Шримад-Бхагаватам, что если человек не обладает верой в Кришну, то, с абсолютной точки зрения, приобретение им всех благих качеств - это лишь пустая потеря времени, шрамах, "_шрама эва хи кевалам_" (ШБ 1.1.8). Разве "просто рассказывать людям о религиозных принципах чистой жизни" - это не проповедь Бхагавад-Гиты без Кришны в центре?


Кому-то нужно узнать сначала о принципах чистой жизни, а потом о Кришне, если Кришна его не интересует сразу. И таких людей довольно много. Кришна не скрывается преданными, Кришна преподносится, как особая Ценность. Преданный - человек разумный, он действует, как учит Шрила Прабхупада, - в соответствии со временем, местом и обстоятельствами.

----------


## Варган

> Кому-то нужно узнать сначала о принципах чистой жизни, а потом о Кришне, если Кришна его не интересует сразу. И таких людей довольно много.


Это замечательно, но где об этом написал или сказал Шрила Прабхупада?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> То есть Вы сами не согласны с теми, кто утверждает, что "есть много бесед Шрилы Прабхупады, где Шрила Прабхупада говорит о неких простых вещах и не говорит о Кришне и даже слово Кришна ни разу не упоминает, раскрывает концепцию о некой всеобъемлющей духовности"?


Даже если такие беседы есть, я не припомню этого (все-таки спросите у тех, кто вам это сказал). Шрила Прабхупада обычно проповедовал о Кришне прямо. Это его тактика, он уполномочен давать Кришну из сердца в сердце собеседника. И он до сих пор делает это через свои книги.

----------


## Варган

«*Шрила Прабхупада*: Так много людей говорит: «О, Свамиджи, вы сделали что-то удивительное». Я отвечаю, что секрет моей удивительной деятельности в том, что я ничего не разбавляю и не подмешиваю (adulterate). Я просто представляю как есть. В Бхагавад-Гите Кришна — это Верховная Личность Бога. Поэтому я сказал вам, что Кришна — это Верховная Личность Бога. Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-Гите: _сарва-дхамаан паритйаджйа маам экам шаранам враджа_ (БГ 18.66). И я сказал: «_Просто предайтесь Кришне_». В чём сложность? Всё уже есть в Бхагавад-Гите, и я просто воспроизвожу это: «_Поступайте так-то_». И это работает. Потому что *я не подмешиваю (adulterate) песок в сладкий рис*, люди пробуют это очень замечательно. Поэтому вы также следуйте тому же принципу. Не пытайтесь что-то подмешать. Представляйте всё так, как оно есть. И людям это понравится. Здесь нет сложности.

Итак, это _парампара_. Наша система — эnо _парампара_, _гуру-парампара_. Кришна есть изначальный гуру. Он сказал: _сарва-дхармаан паритйаджйа маам экам шаранам враджа_ (БГ 18.66), _ман-манаа бхава мад-бхакто мад-йааджии маам намаскуру_ (БГ 18.65). Поэтому если мы говорим подобным же образом: «_Оставьте всё. Предайтесь Кришне. Просто всегда думайте о Кришне. Воспевайте Имя Кришны. Почитайте Кришну. Предлагайте поклоны Кришне_», то в чём сложность?  Это очень простая вещь. *Все наши ученики делают ту же самую вещь*. Я приехал сюда в первый раз, но передо мной здесь всё организовал Бхагаван даса. Но в чём его заслуга? Он представил вещи так, как я сказал ему. Вот и всё. Это удивительно. В Лос-Анджелесе наша программа также продвигается очень хорошо. Вот мой ученик, Карандхара, он здесь за старшего, он здесь присутствует, он просто делает то, о чём я его наставляю, и делает это очень хорошо, первоклассно. Все люди, которые приходят сюда, просто очарованы храмом, делами, учениками. Вот это и есть способ. Это называется система парампары. Не пытайтесь выдумывать. Сложность в том, что мы выдумываем». 

Лекция в Детройте, 16 июля 1971 года

http://vanisource.org/w/index.php?ti..._July_16,_1971

«*Srila Prabhupada*: So many people say, "Oh, Swamijii, you have done wonderful." So I say, the secret of my wonderful activities is that I have not tried to adulterate it. I am simply presenting as it is. In the Bhagavad-giitaa KRSNa is the Supreme Personality of Godhead. So I have told you that KRSNa is the Supreme Personality of Godhead. KRSNa says in the Bhagavad-giitaa, sarva-dharmaan parityajya maam ekaM ZaraNaM vraja (BG 18.66). I say that "You simply surrender unto KRSNa." So what is the difficulty? Everything is there in the Bhagavad-giitaa, and I am simply reproducing it: "Do this." And it is acting. Because I am not adulterating the sweet rice with sand, people are tasting it very nice. So you also follow the same principle. Don't try to adulterate. Present it as it is. And people will like it. There is no difficulty.
So this is a paramparaa. Our system is paramparaa, guru-paramparaa. KRSNa is the original guru. He said, sarva-dharmaan parityajya maam ekaM ZaraNaM vraja (BG 18.66), man-manaa bhava mad-bhakto mad-yaajii maaM namaskuru (BG 18.65). So if we say in a similar way that "Give up everything. Surrender to KRSNa. Just always think of KRSNa. Chant KRSNa's name. Worship KRSNa. Offer obeisances to KRSNa," where is the difficulty? It is very simple thing. All our disciples, they are doing the same thing. I have come here for the first time, but before me, Bhagavaan daasa, he has organized. But what is his credit? He has presented the thing as I have told him. That's all. This is wonderful. In Los Angeles also our program is going on very nicely. He, my disciple in charge, Karandhara—he's present here—he's simply doing what I instruct, and he's doing very nicely, first class. Everyone who comes, they become enchanted with the temple, with the activities, with the disciples. So this is the way. This is called paramparaa system. Don't try to manufacture. The difficulty is that we are manufacturing».

Lecture -- Detroit, July 16, 1971

----------


## Варган

«*Шрила Прабхупада*: 
_аамаара аагйаайа гуру хана тара’ сарва деща
йааре декха, таре каха 'кришна'-упадеща_
(ЧЧ Мадхйа 7.128)
Такова миссия Чайтаньи Махаапрабху.Он говорит: «Стань духовным учителем»
— «Но как? У меня нет квалификации»
— «Нет. Просто следуй Моему приказу».
— «А в чём Ваш приказ, Господин?»
— «_Йааре декха, таре каха 'кришна'-упадеща_ (ЧЧ Мадхйа 7.128) – просто сообщай наставления Кришны всем, кого-бы ты ни встретил». Тогда ты станешь духовным учителем».

Итак, в действительности это и происходит. Мы не какие-то чудотворцы. Но наше единственное занятие состоит в том, что мы говорим только те же самые вещи так, как их сказал Кришна. Вот и всё. *Здесь нет никакой магии. Вернее, это и есть магия.* Если вы что-то подмешиваете или разбавляете - глупо, словно негодяй, тогда вы не сможете стать духовным учителем. Если вы просто следуете тому, что сказал Кришна, тогда вы станете духовным учителем. Очень простая вещь. Для этого не нужно даже образования. Вы можете выслушать вашего духовного учителя о том, что сказал Кришна. Для этого даже необязательно знать грамоту. Есть много великих личностей, святых личностей. Гуру Махараджа моего Гуру Махараджи, он был неграмотным, Гаура Кришна (так!) даса Бабаджи Махараджа. Он не мог даже поставить свою подпись. Но мой Гуру Махараджа был лучшим учёным своего времени. Он принял его как гуру». 

Лекция по БГ 4.15. Бомбей, 4 апреля 1974 г.

http://vanisource.org/wiki/740404_-_...04.15_-_Bombay

«Srila Prabhupada:
_aamaara aajNaya guru haNaa taara' sarva deZa
yaare dekha, taare kaha 'kRSNa'-upadeZa_
(CC Madhya 7.128)
This is Caitanya Mahaaprabhu's mission. He says, "You become a spiritual master." "How? I have no qualification." "No. You just accept My order." "So what is Your order, Sir?" _Yaare dekha, taare kaha 'kRSNa'-upadeZa_ (CC Madhya 7.128): "You simply speak the instruction of KRSNa whoever you meet. Then you become a spiritual master."

So actually it is happening. We are not wonderful men. But our only business is that we are speaking only the same thing as KRSNa has spoken. That's all. There is no magic. This is the magic. If you adulterate nonsensically like a rascal, then you cannot become a spiritual master. If you simply follow what KRSNa has spoken, then you become spiritual master. Very simple thing. It doesn't require education. You can hear from your spiritual master what has KRSNa said. It doesn't require even literacy. There are many great personalities, saintly person. My Guru Mahaaraaja's Guru Mahaaraaja, he was illiterate, Gaura KRSNa (sic) daasa Baabaajaa Mahaaraaja. He could not sign even his name. But my Guru Mahaaraaja was the best scholar of his time. He accepted him as guru».

Lecture on BG 4.15 -- Bombay, April 4, 1974

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это замечательно, но где об этом написал или сказал Шрила Прабхупада?




Сатсварупа: Но почему бы нам не поступить так же?

Прабхупада: Нет, мы придерживаемся другой позиции. Мы пытаемся применить сознание Кришны во всем. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, лично Он принял санньясу. Он полностью отверг материальное. Nishkincana. Но мы не собираемся становиться nishkincana. Мы пытаемся скрепить находящееся в бедственном состоянии... Это так же предписано «Бхагавад-Гитой». Мы не отвергаем все общество. Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг все, ihа bahya. Имеется в виду «Меня это не особенно интересует» Bаhya. «Это внешнее»* Его интересовало только внутреннее, духовное. Но наш долг заключается так же и в том, чтобы устроить внешние дела настолько замечательным образом, чтобы однажды они с легкостью могли возвыситься до духовного уровня. Мы должны вымостить дорогу.* А Чайтанья Махапрабху, или другая личность такого же уровня, у них нет ничего общего с материальным миром. Но мы проповедуем. Мы проповедуем.* Поэтому мы должны повернуть ситуацию таким образом, чтобы постепенно они могли возвыситься до духовного уровня,* после чего необходимость (в варнашраме) отпадает.

Сатсварупа: В варнашраме нет необходимости.

Прабхупада: Нет необходимости. Чайтанья Махапрабху ее отверг: «Я не брахмана, не кшатрия, я не это и не то». Он отверг (варнашраму). Однако в «Бхагавад-гите» сказано: чатур-варнйам майа сриштам (Б.Г. 4.13). Итак, мы... проповедуем сознание Кришны. Это обязательно должно быть сделано (то есть варнашрама должна быть введена — прим. пер.)

Хари-Шаури: Но в своей практической проповеди Чайтанья Махапрабху занимался только тем, что побуждал их (людей) воспевать.

Прабхупада: Для обычного человека это невозможно.

Хари-Шаури: Что, просто побуждать людей воспевать?

Прабхупада: Хм?

Хари-Шаури: Он ввел только воспевание.

Прабхупада: Но кто будет воспевать? Кто будет воспевать?

Сатсварупа: Но если они не будут воспевать, то уж тем более они не будут проходить подготовку в варнашраме. Воспевание — самое легкое.

Прабхупада: Воспевание будет продолжаться, но вы не можете ожидать, что люди будут воспевать как Чайтанья Махапрабху. Они даже не могут шестнадцать кругов повторять, и при этом эти мошенники собираются уподобиться Чайтанье Махапрабху.

Сатсварупа: Да. Но если они, по крайней мере, будут воспевать и принимать прасад...

Прабхупада: Воспевание будет продолжаться. Оно не прекратиться. Но в то же время, чтобы сделать путь более легким, должна быть введена варнашрама-дхарма.

Хари-Шаури: Ну, по крайней мере мое собственное понимание заключается в том, что воспевание было введено в век Кали, поскольку следовать варнашраме невозможно.

Прабхупада: Воспевание не будет остановлено, поскольку оно очищает ум.

Хари-Шаури: Поэтому было введено воспевание, чтобы заменить собой все другие системы типа варнашрамы и тому подобное.

Прабхупада: Да, воспевание может заменить (все прочее), но кто собирается это делать? Люди... Люди не настолько продвинуты. Если вы попытаетесь имитировать воспевание Харидаса Тхакура (то обнаружите, что) это невозможно.

Сатсварупа: Мы говорим им, чтобы они продолжали работать, но и воспевали так же.

Прабхупада: Да. Thаkaha аpanаra kаje, Бхактивинод Тхакур. Аpanаra kаja ki. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал: sthаne sthitau. И если они не остаются в sthаna, тогда придет воспевание сахаджиев. Как например, у сахаджиев тоже есть четки и …, но у них еще три десятка женщин. Такого рода воспевание будет продолжаться. Как например наш Гаурасундар. Он не был достоин саннйасы, но получил саннйасу, затем его уличили в связи с пятью женщинами. Поэтому необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Показная духовность нам не поможет. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарму следует ввести по вему миру, и...

Сатсварупа: Введена начиная с ИСККОН?

Прабхупада: Да. Да. Брахманы, кшатрии. Должно быть регулярное образование.

Хари-Шаури: Но в нашем обществе, в... учитывая, что мы проходим подготовку как вайшнавы...

Прабхупада: Да.

Хари-Шаури: ...тогда как же мы сможем ввести подразделения в нашем обществе?

Прабхупада: Вайшнав — это не так просто. Чтобы превратить человека в вайшнава, необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Стать вайшнавом не так уж и просто.

Хари-Шаури: Да, это не что-то дешевое.

Прабхупада: Да. Поэтому ее следует ввести.* Стать вайшнавом непросто. Если бы стать вайшнавом было бы так просто, почему тогда столько (моих учеников) пало, почему столькие ушли? Стать вайшнавом непросто. Саннйаса предназначен для брахмана высочайшей квалификации. А просто одеться как вайшнав, это... (закончится) падением.*

----------


## Варган

То есть надо проповедовать варнашраму без Кришны?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это замечательно, но где об этом написал или сказал Шрила Прабхупада?


_Шрила Прабхупада:_ «*Сначала станьте просто сознающими. А потом станьте сознающими Кришну!»*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> То есть надо проповедовать варнашраму без Кришны?


Подумайте, поизучайте)

----------


## Варган

> _Шрила Прабхупада:_ «*Сначала станьте просто сознающими. А потом станьте сознающими Кришну!»*


А откуда это?

----------


## Варган

> Подумайте, поизучайте)


Так вот изучаю эту цитату из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады о варнашраме. Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "Воспевание будет продолжаться. Оно не прекратится. Но *в то же время*, должна быть установлена варнашрама-дхарма, чтобы сделать путь более легким".

"В то же время". То есть речи не идёт о варнашраме без Кришны. 

Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур в "Шри Бхактйалоке" пишет: "До тех пор, пока человек имеет материальное тело, система варнашрама-дхармы должна соблюдаться, но она должна оставаться под полным контролем и господством бхакти".  ("As long as one has a material body the system of varnasrama-dharma must be followed, but it should remain under the full control and domination of bhakti").

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Варнашрама без Кришны - это асурика-варнашрама) http://kukuika.ru/stati/varnashrama.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А откуда это?


Там указано, - от Шрилы Прабхупады! :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> Там указано, - от Шрилы Прабхупады!


И ещё Шрила Прабхупада не советовал есть бойзеновы ягоды - они отравлены  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

(Из лекции на праздновании Дня явления – Шри Вйаса-пудже, Лондон, 22.08.1973)

«*Шрила Прабхупада*: 
В этом заключается вся суть. _Сатам прасанган._ От истинного духовного учителя вы получаете знание, потому что он представит знание в том виде, каком он получил его от своего духовного учителя. Он не подмешивает туда ничего и ничего не выдумывает. Таков истинный духовный учитель. И это очень просто. Стать духовным учителем нетрудная вещь.  Вы обязаны стать духовным учителем. Вы, все мои ученики, каждый из вас должен стать духовным учителем. Это нетрудно. Это становится трудно, когда вы что-то выдумываете или изобретаете.

Но если вы просто представляете всё то, что услышали от своего духовного учителя, то это очень просто. Если вы хотите стать слишком умным, представить что-то, истолковать что-то, делаете какие-то дальнейшие дополнения и изменения сверх того, что вы услышали от своего духовного учителя, тогда вы испортите всё.  Тогда вы испортите всё. Не делайте дополнений и изменений. Просто представляйте всё как есть.

Поэтому мы и написали «Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть». Не старайтесь стать выше своего духовного учителя. Иначе вы всё испортите. Оставайтесь всегда слугой вашего духовного учителя и представляйте вещи так, как вы услышали — и вы станете духовным учителем. В этом секрет. И вы должны его знать. *Не пытайтесь стать слишком умным. Это всё испортит.* _Эвам парампараа прааптам имам рааджаршайо видуХ_ (БГ 4.2)

Итак, Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит:
_аамаара агйаайа гуру ханаа таара еи деща
йааре декха, таре каха, 'кришна'-упадеща_
(ЧЧ Мадхйа 7.128)

Только поглядите. Это очень славно.  Вы можете найти это в Чайтанья Чаритамрите — сейчас она опубликована — Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит — Он является Верховным Господом, Кришной — Он говорит: _аамаара агйаайа_. «Что бы я ни сказал, _аамаара агйаайа_, по моему приказу, станьте духовным учителем. Чайтанья Махапрабху. Поэтому человек может быть очень неграмотным, не иметь никакого образования или никакой учёности, он может не иметь происхождения из семьи брахманов или не быть санньяси. Есть так много требований [к духовным учителям]. Человек может не отвечать всем этим требованиям, он может быть негодяем номер один, но, тем не менее, он может стать духовным учителем. Каким образом?  _Аамаара агйаайа_. Как Кришна говорит, как Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит, если вы следуете приказу, то вы станете духовным учителем. Человек, с материальной точки зрения, может быть негодяем номер один, но если он строго следует тому, что сказал Чайтанья Махапрабху или Его представитель — духовный учитель, то он становится гуру. 

Итак, это не очень трудно. Человек не может думать: «Я не квалифицирован стать гуру». Нет, вы квалифицированы, если вы строго следуете системе _парампары_. Тогда вы квалифицированы. Вот и всё. _Аамаара агйаайа гуру_… И в чём же сложность? Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: «_Не испытывай никаких трудностей_». Ведь что ты должен делать в роли духовного учителя? _Йааре декха, таре каха, 'кришна'-упадеща_ (ЧЧ Мадхйа 7.128). Кого бы ты ни встретил, просто говори ему те наставления, которые даёт Кришна. Какие наставления даёт Кришна? Они тоже очень простые.  Какие же они? Кришна говорит: _ман-манаа бхава мад-бхакто мад йааджии маам намаскуру_ (БГ 18.65). Кришна говорит: «_Просто стань моим преданным, всегда думай обо Мне, предлагай Мне поклоны и почитай Меня_».

…
Поэтому просто приняв этот принцип, просто повторяйте то, что вы услышали из Бхагавад-Гиты;  даже если вы необразованны, неграмотны, вы же столько услышали. Просто повторяйте это. Не стоит вопрос стать очень образованным учёным. Бог дал вам уши. Если вы даже слепые и не можете читать, вы можете слушать. Итак, _кришна-упадеща_. Это и есть кришна-упадеща. И наконец Кришна говорит: _сарва-дхармаан паритйаджйа маам экаМ шаранаМ враджа_ (БГ 18.66).  Поэтому если вы просто проповедуете этот культ : «_Мой дорогой друг, мой дорогой брат, предайся Кришне_», то вы становитесь духовным учителем. Вы становитесь духовным учителем. 

Ходите от двери к двери. *Никаких других бесед*. Просто говорите: «_Мой дорогой друг, Вы такой хороший, Вы такой сведущий и образованный_» Это одобрено Прабодхаананда Сарасватии:

_данте нидхаайа тринакаМ падайор нипатйа
каку-щатаМ критваа чаахаМ бравиими
хе саадхаваХ сакалам эва вихаайа дуураад
чайтанья-чандра-чараНе курутаанураагам_
(Чайтанья Чандрамрита 90)

Это значит, что проповедь очень проста. Данте нидхаайа тринакаМ. Согласно индийской системе, если вы зажимаете травинку во рту, это знак того, что вы стали очень смиренным. Если вы подходите к человеку с травинкой, зажатой во рту, он тут же поймёт, что вы подошли с очень-очень великим смирением. Поэтому  _данте нидхаайа_. Такова была система. _Данте нидхаайа тринакаМ_ и касайтесь его стоп. Сразу же касайтесь его стоп. И он тотчас же станет вашим другом, даже если был вашим врагом. Это такой замечательный процесс.  Возьмите травинку в рот и сразу же падайте ему в ноги, _падайор нипатйа_, со сложенными ладонями, начинайте восхвалять очень сильно.  _Данте нидхаайа тринакаМ падайор нипатйа каку-щатаМ критваа ча_. Все виды хвалебных слов. _Ахам бравиими_. Поэтому он немедленно согласится: «_Да. Что ты хочешь сказать? Я выслушаю. Я выслушаю_». По меньшей мере, он сразу же повернётся, чтобы выслушать вас. 
Только посмотрите, какой совершенный процесс. 
— «_Ну и что же ты хочешь, господин?_»
— «_Хе саадхаваХ, Вы великий садху_» (Хотя он может быть негодяем номер один, всё равно называйте его хе саадхаваХ.)
— «_Да, я садху, да. Что ты предлагаешь?_»
— «_Будьте так любезны, забудьте всю чепуху, которую вы узнали раньше. И это всё. Я прославляю Вас, потому что я хочу, чтобы вы забыли всё, всех этих йогов, и такую медитацию, и сякую медитацию. Пожалуйста, вышвырните прочь все эти вещи_». 
— «_Но что мне тогда делать_?»
— «_Чайтанья-чандра-чараНе курутаанураагам: просто держитесь лотосных стоп Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Тогда вы станете духовным учителем. Вот и всё_».


Поэтому я надеюсь, что все вы, мужчины, женщины, юноши и девушки, станете духовными учителями и последуете этому принципу. Духовный учитель — значит просто, искренне следовать принципам и говорить с общественностью. Тогда Кришна немедленно станет вашим любимцем. Вернее, не Кришна станет вашим любимцем, а вы станете любимцем Кришны. 

Кришна говорит в Бхагават-Гите: _на ча тасмаан манушйешу кащчин ме прийа-криттамаХ_ (БГ 18.69): «_Человек, который делает это скромное служение - проповедует сознание Кришны, дорог Мне как никто другой_». Поэтому если вы хотите, чтобы Кришна очень быстро оценил и признал вас, примите этот процесс как стать духовным учителем, представляйте Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть и ваша жизнь достигнет совершенства. 

Большое спасибо.  

*Преданные*: Вся слава Шриле Прабхупа… (обрыв записи, конец)».

Оригинал здесь: http://vanisource.org/wiki/Sri_Vyasa...ugust_22,_1973

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Варган прабху, ни одна из приведенных вами цитат не противоречит проповеди преданных. Я не знаю, для чего вы их приводите, но, если вы хотите что-то прояснить для себя, тогда лучше задавать вопросы не обходными путями, а прямо. 
А если вы хотите просто что-то кому-то тут доказать и вывести кого-то на чистую воду, тогда так и скажите недвусмысленно.  Ну и продолжайте тогда в том же духе, не будем вам мешать)))

----------


## Варган

> Варган прабху, ни одна из приведенных вами цитат не противоречит проповеди преданных. Я не знаю, для чего вы их приводите, но, если вы хотите что-то прояснить для себя, тогда лучше задавать вопросы не обходными путями, а прямо. 
> А если вы хотите просто что-то кому-то тут доказать и вывести кого-то на чистую воду, тогда так и скажите недвусмысленно.  Ну и продолжайте тогда в том же духе, не будем вам мешать)))


А как же слова Шрилы Прабхупады из лекции на праздновании Дня явления – Шри Вйаса-пудже, Лондон, 22.08.1973: "*Никаких других бесед*" ("No other talks"), "*Не пытайтесь стать слишком умными. Это всё испортит*" ("Don't try to become overintelligent. That will spoil")? Это полностью противоречит идее косвенной проповеди.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Никаких других бесед"


А вот такие беседы можно, Варган? Или тоже нет?

"Один гонщик пришел встретиться с Прабхупадой. Прабхупада с ним говорил о всех гонках, которые проходили в Калькутте. И кто первым приехал, кто вторым, кто там получил золотую медаль, кто серебрянную и т.д. и т.п. Они говорили, говорили и затем Прабхупада спрашивает у него: «Когда ты едешь очень быстро на машине, тебе страшно чего-нибудь, приходит к тебе страх?» Он ответил: «Нет, Свамиджи, я не боюсь». Прабхупада говорит: «Да? Серьезно? Вот в прошлом году кто получил медаль?» Он сказал что-то. Через минуту Прабхупада снова ловит его: «Иногда, когда ты едешь в поворот, и уже ты едешь 150 миль в час, (200 км/ч), тебе разве не страшно, когда ты как-то не очень ровно едешь?». Он говорит: «Ну да, знаете ли, немножко мне страшно в такой момент». И Прабхупада говорит: «И что ты будешь делать в такой момент»? Он говорит: «Я думаю о Боге!» Прабхупада говорит: «Ты знаешь, что такое Бог!» Он сказал: «Я не знаю». Прабхупада говорит: «Лучше узнать!». (Смех в зале). И после этого они час разговаривали на тему сознания Кришны"

----------


## Варган

Кроме того, есть такие указания Шрилы Прабхупады:




> Комнатная беседа. 2 мая 1976 г. Фиджи
> 
> Гуру-крипа: Что если иногда ученик идёт проповедовать, но он не проповедует в точности в том же духе, что его духовный учитель (in the exact same spirit of his spiritual master)?
> 
> Прабхупада: Тогда он не должен проповедовать.

----------


## Варган

> (Смех в зале).


А почему мы должны доверять пересказам пересказов?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Никаких других бесед"


А вот так можно проповедовать, Варган?

"Однажды пришла группа философов, и у них была атеистическая философия. Эти люди пришли, сели и Шрила Прабхупада начал проповедовать им. Таким обычным способом, о том, что Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите». И один из гостей перебил Шрилу Прабхупаду: «Мы атеисты, пожалуйста, не проповедуйте нам». 
А Шрила Прабхупада в действительности не знал, кем они были. И когда этот человек сказал, что они атеисты, Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «А, вы атеисты, очень хорошо. Мне нравится разговаривать с атеистами, потому что атеисты они очень вдумчивые, философские люди, не такие, как религиозные люди. Религиозные люди они сентиментальные». И эти люди согласились: «Да, вы правы».
И так Шрила Прабхупада проповедовал им полчаса. Он даже ни разу не упомянул имя Кришны. Он был очень логичен, рассказывал о душе, о сознании, о теле. И эти люди постоянно соглашались и качали головой одобрительно. Все время в течение получаса. И в конце, когда они уходили, они благодарили Шрилу Прабхупаду очень сильно: «Мы не знали, что вы такой. Мы думали, что вы православный христианин, такой вот сентиментальный».
И Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Нет, нет, мы не такие».
Они вышли, и у них было такое благоприятное отношение к сознанию Кришны, к Шриле Прабхупаде."

Кстати, это к вашему вопросу, мог ли Прабхупада проповедовать, не упоминая непосредственно Имя "Кришна"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Варган, предлагаю вам больше читать о Шриле Прабхупаде, чтобы понять его идею и Цель его проповеди. Чтобы помочь людям возвыситься, он знал, как разговаривать с каждым.
Жаль, что находятся люди, которые выставляют Шрилу Прабхупаду фанатичным.






> А почему мы должны доверять пересказам пересказов?


Мне очень жаль, не ожидала((

----------


## Александр.Б

> Кроме того, есть такие указания Шрилы Прабхупады:
> _Комнатная беседа. 2 мая 1976 г. Фиджи
> 
> Гуру-крипа: Что если иногда ученик идёт проповедовать, но он не проповедует в точности в том же духе, что его духовный учитель (in the exact same spirit of his spiritual master)?
> 
> Прабхупада: Тогда он не должен проповедовать._


вот именно, это ключевые слова, то, о чём вам уже все тут толкуют несколько страниц!!! Вы, Варган, путаете понятия "дух" и "форма"!!!

----------


## Варган

> Варган, предлагаю вам больше читать о Шриле Прабхупаде, чтобы понять его идею и Цель его проповеди. Чтобы помочь людям возвыситься, он знал, как разговаривать с каждым.
> Жаль, что находятся люди, которые выставляют Шрилу Прабхупаду фанатичным.


Так поэтому я и участвую в этом разговоре. Я признаю, что могу ошибаться и что, конечно же, не знаю всего наследия Шрилы Прабхупады. *Я прошу всех: если Вам известно о том, что Шрила Прабхупада или ДжиБиСи поддерживали косвенную проповедь, пожалуйста, приведите конкретные ссылки на источники - письма, звукозаписи, книги*. Но не на какие-то воспоминания.

Я не собираюсь никого критиковать или осуждать, и, тем более, требовать от кого-то выполнения указаний Шрилы Прабхупады. Лишь хочу выяснить *для своего личного духовного блага*, какими были его подлинные наставления. Нас, молодое поколение, последние годы постоянно заваливают через интернет рекламой такой-то школы ведических психологов-проповедников, такой-то школы ведических васту-проповедников и т.д. Если Шрила Прабхупада говорит: не пытайтесь стать слишком умными, для проповеди этого ничего не нужно, то не практично ли лично мне и моим близким последовать Шриле Прабхупаде? Если же Шрила Прабхупада говорит иное, то я готов принять и иное, но мне нужно подтверждение.




> Мне очень жаль, не ожидала((


А разве здесь нужно это доказывать? Вы же сами писали:



> " Что будет лекарством от подобных злоупотреблений авторитетом Прабхупады? *Высказывания, которые мы не можем подтвердить непосредственно цитатами, не следует использовать в качестве доказательств.* Кроме того, не следует использовать изречения, сказанные при определенных обстоятельствах или же редко встречающиеся в комментариях, в качестве свидетельств _маха-вакья_.
> ...
> Мы должны найти точку равновесия между нашим личным следованиям указаниям Прабхупады и желанием помочь другим преданным поддерживать стандарты, установленные Прабхупадой. С одной стороны, нельзя становиться невыносимыми и, представляя указания Прабхупады, хватать других за глотку с требованием их выполнения. С другой стороны, мы не должны бояться того, чтобы подняться и сказать, что в действительности правильно и что соответствует указаниям, полученным в _парампаре._ Мы должны быть убеждены, что авторитет Прабхупады останется непоколебимым и без нашей "фильтрации". Мы должны быть нежными в наших отношениях друг с другом точно так же, как Прабхупада был нежен к нам.
> *Мы также должны взять на себя ответственность за то, чтобы абсолютно точно знать, что в действительности говорил Прабхупада.* Быть неуверенными в том, какие указания он давал - непростительно. В его книгах содержатся наставления _маха-вакья._ Если мы не знакомы с ними, то мы будем либо привносить собственные измышления, проповедуя как себе, так и остальным, либо сами станем жертвой чьего-либо злоупотребления авторитетом Прабхупады.* Быть уверенным в том, что послание парампары, передаваемое им, передается также без искажений, - это часть искреннего следования Прабхупаде* ".


Комнатная беседа с Кэролом Камероном - 9 мая 1975, Перт

*ПарамахаМса*: Да. У них есть осовремененная Библия, написанная с использованием современной терминологии.

*Прабхупада*: Поэтому, если вы что-то меняете, то авторитетность утрачивается. В точности как в нашем Обществе, иногда люди делают что-то глупое и заявляют: "*Прабхупада сказал*" (смеётся). Они так поступают. Мы об этом знаем. Всё разрушается именно таким образом. Поэтому Кришна сказал: са кааленеха махатаа його наштаХ каунтейа (БГ 4.2): "И в течением времени эта йога была утрачена. Поэтому я повторяю то же самое, рассказываю тебе древнюю философию". 

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Room_Conv...9,_1975,_Perth

Room Conversation with Carol Cameron -- May 9, 1975, Perth
ParamahaMsa: Yes. They have a modern Bible, using all modern terminology.
Prabhupaada: So when you change, then the authority is lost. Just like in our Society, sometimes they do something nonsense and they, "Prabhupaada said." (laughter) They are doing that. We know that. Things deteriorated like that. Therefore KRSNa said, sa kaaleneha mahataa yogo naSTaH kaunteya (BG 4.2): "And in due course of time, this yoga was lost. Therefore I am repeating the same thing, old philosophy, to you."
-------------------------------

*Утренняя прогулка -- 1 июля 1975 г. Дэнвер.*

*Харикеша*: Многие преданные цитируют вас, что... Они говорят, что не нужно есть зерновые, что вы сказали: зерно предназначено для животных.

*Прабхупада*: Я...

*Тамала Кришна*: Но Прабхупада ест зерновые (смеётся).

*Харикеша*: Я говорил им об этом.

*Прабхупада*: Негодяи, они говорят: "Прабхупада говорит". И вы верите этому.

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Morning_W...,_1975,_Denver

*Morning Walk -- July 1, 1975, Denver*
HarikeZa: A lot of devotees are quoting you that... They say that there is no need to eat grains, that you said grains were for the animals.
Prabhupaada: I am...
Tamaala KRSNa: But Prabhupaada is eating grains. (laughter)
HarikeZa: I tell them that.
Prabhupaada: Rascal, they say, "Prabhupaada says." And you believe that. (break)
-----------------------------------

----------


## Варган

"Наша проповедь должна основываться на материале из наших книг и ни на чём-то, взятом откуда-то ещё". (Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Праджапати дасу)

"Our preaching must be based upon the subject matter from books and nothing outside of them". ( Letter to Prajapati -- Los Angeles 16 June, 1972)
http://vanisource.org/wiki/Letter_to..._16_June,_1972
----------------------------------

----------


## Варган

> вот именно, это ключевые слова, то, о чём вам уже все тут толкуют несколько страниц!!! Вы, Варган, путаете понятия "дух" и "форма"!!!


Причём здесь форма? Вот дух проповеди Шрилы Прабхупады:



> «Я - единственный человек в Индии, кто открыто выступает не только против имперсонализма и поклонения полубогам, но и против всего, что противоречит духу полного вручения себя Кришне. Проповедуя, мой Гуру Махарадж никогда не шел на компромисс, я тоже не иду на компромисс, этого не должны делать и мои ученики. Мы твердо верим в то, что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога и что все остальные - Его неотъемлемые частицы и вечные слуги. *Мы должны смело провозглашать это во всеуслышание*». (Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады от 03.01.1972)
> 
> «Мы не идем на компромисс. Мы проповедуем то, во что верим. Люди принимают нашу проповедь. *Вы можете верить или не верить - для нас это не имеет значения*». (Утренняя прогулка, 13.11.1975, Бомбей)
> 
> «Мы не льстим людям и *не потакаем их капризам. Мы проповедуем на основе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-Гиты» и представляем их такими, как они есть, без искажений. Такова наша позиция. Если хотите, продвигайтесь духовно. Если нет, что ж, это ваш выбор.* Но мы не пойдем на компромисс. Мы должны представлять шастры такими, как они есть». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 27.09.1974, Калькутта)


Нам говорят сейчас, что если человек не принимает Кришну, то *надо давать ему лекции по психологии  и аюрведе*.

Но Шрила Прабхупада писал: "*Вы можете верить или не верить - для нас это не имеет значения*", "Мы не льстим людям и *не потакаем их капризам*. Мы проповедуем *на основе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-Гиты» и представляем их такими, как они есть*, без искажений. Такова наша позиция. *Если хотите, продвигайтесь духовно. Если нет, что ж, это ваш выбор*".

Вы не видите разницы в духе, общей тенденции? Или это лишь разница в форме, по-Вашему?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Причём здесь форма? Вот дух проповеди Шрилы Прабхупады:
> 
> 
> Нам говорят сейчас, что если человек не принимает Кришну, то *надо давать ему лекции по психологии  и аюрведе*.
> 
> Но Шрила Прабхупада писал: "*Вы можете верить или не верить - для нас это не имеет значения*", "Мы не льстим людям и *не потакаем их капризам*. Мы проповедуем *на основе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-Гиты» и представляем их такими, как они есть*, без искажений. Такова наша позиция. *Если хотите, продвигайтесь духовно. Если нет, что ж, это ваш выбор*".
> 
> Вы не видите разницы в духе, общей тенденции? Или это лишь разница в форме, по-Вашему?


я вам даже больше скажу, если человек не принимает Кришну (а это его личное дело), но при этом он хочет кушать, то можно дать ему простой человеческой еды!))) возможно, когда он насытится, он уже по другому будет смотреть в сторону Кришны!) но Вы всегда можете пройти мимо, если кроме информации о Кришне Вам ему нечего дать))))))))

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Свежачок :

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж

Чистой бхакти очень сложно привлечь, потому что у людей нет опыта чистой бхакти. В сердце ничего не отзывается. Люди только интеллектуально могут оценить чистоту этой цели. Но она кажется не практичной. То, что иногда проповедуют наши косвенные проповедники, кажется более актуальным. Аюрведа, актуальна? Актуальна. Люди ищут карму либо гьяну. Люди ищут благополучия ради самого себя. И таким образом, предают цель, предают любовь. Или ищут освобождения.

Садху-Санга 14.09.2015

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Чистой бхакти очень сложно привлечь, потому что у людей нет опыта чистой бхакти. В сердце ничего не отзывается. 
> Люди ищут карму либо гьяну. Люди ищут благополучия ради самого себя.


Рассказали преданные из Гамбурга. Это огромный, второй по величине город в Германии, и в 2013 году на лекцию Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху пришло около 50 человек. Лекция была о семейных взаимоотношениях. Через несколько минут лекции, когда Махарадж упомянул Имя _Кришна_, тут же 10 человек встали и демонстративно покинули зал... Такие интересные истории случаются. 

Да, Шрила Прабхупада проповедовал тем людям, которые уже пришли к нему за духовными знаниями. Но он хотел, чтобы ИСККОН проповедовал всему миру, поэтому он мечтал о варнашраме и широкой проповеди. Наши духовные учителя как раз пытаются воплотить все мечты Шрилы Прабхупады. Конечно, в любом деле найдутся критики, но, по милости Шрилы Прабхупады, проповедь будет продолжаться.

----------


## Варган

> Но он хотел, чтобы ИСККОН проповедовал всему миру, поэтому он мечтал о варнашраме и широкой проповеди.


Но какой он видел эту проповедь? Через аюрведу и психологию? Приведите доказательства. Пока что мы имеем вот такие его наставления:
«Мы твердо верим в то, что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога и что все остальные - Его неотъемлемые частицы и вечные слуги. *Мы должны смело провозглашать это во всеуслышание*». (Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады от 03.01.1972)

«Мы не идем на компромисс. Мы проповедуем то, во что верим. Люди принимают нашу проповедь. *Вы можете верить или не верить - для нас это не имеет значения*». (Утренняя прогулка, 13.11.1975, Бомбей)

----------


## Варган

Комментарий к ШБ 1.5.16: "Также (вдобавок) опытные преданные могут открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами". 

Комментарий к ШБ 4.18.4: «Особого внимания в этом стихе заслуживает слово _авараХ_, что значит «_неопытный_». Это определение приложимо к любой обусловленной душе (В оригинале у Шрилы Прабхупады: «*Every conditioned soul is inexperienced*», что дословно означает: «*Любая обусловленная душа является неопытной*»).

Вывод: пока человек является обусловленной, неосвобождённой, душой, он является неопытным и не может открывать новые пути и изобретать новые средства, чтобы обращать неверующих в соответствии со временем и обстоятельствами.

----------


## Варган

Очень интересен также следующий стих:
"ШБ 4.18.5

_тан анадртйа йо ’видван
артхан арабхате свайам
тасйа вйабхичарантй артха
арабдхаш ча пунах пунах_

Пословный перевод: 
_тан_ — те; _анадртйа_ — не признает; _йах_ — тот, кто; _авидван_ — негодяй; _артхан_ — планы; _арабхате_ — начинает; _свайам_ — сам; _тасйа_ — его; _вйабхичаранти_ — оканчиваются неудачей; _артхах_ — начинания; _арабдхах_ — предпринятые; _ча_ — и; _пунах пунах_ — вновь и вновь.

Перевод: 
*И наоборот, глупый человек, который полагается только на собственные домыслы и не признает авторитета мудрецов, давших миру безупречные наставления, на каждом шагу терпит поражения и неудачи.*

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: 
Ныне стало модным пренебрегать безупречными наставлениями *великих ачарьев и других освобожденных душ прошлого*. Современные люди пали так низко, что не способны отличить освобожденную душу от обусловленной. Любому обусловленному живому существу присущи четыре изъяна: ему свойственно ошибаться, оно то и дело впадает в иллюзию, склонно обманывать других и, кроме того, обладает несовершенными чувствами. *Вот почему люди должны следовать наставлениям освобожденных душ.* Все члены Движения сознания Кришны действуют в соответствии с указаниями Верховного Господа, полученными через тех, кто неукоснительно следует всем Его наставлениям. Пусть тот, кто следует, сам не является освобожденной душой, но если он строго следует указаниям Верховного Господа, который обладает абсолютной свободой, то все его действия сразу же освобождаются от налета материальной скверны. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья говорил: «_Я приказываю тебе стать духовным учителем_». Тот, кто обладает твердой верой в трансцендентные слова Верховного Господа и следует всем Его наставлениям, сразу же становится духовным учителем. Материалисты не проявляют интереса к наставлениям освобожденных душ, их интересуют только собственные измышления, которые подводят их на каждом шагу. И поскольку сейчас весь мир следует несовершенным наставлениям обусловленных душ, сбитое с толку человечество оказалось в тупике".

Таким образом неосвобождённые души не могут сами ничего придумывать, в том числе методы проповеди, их честь и заслуга - строго следовать тому, что дали великие ачарьи и освобождённые души прошлого, тогда они сразу же становятся духовными учителями.

----------


## Варган

«*Шрила Прабхупада*: Не создавайте никаких… Это жизнь в бхакти. 

_Йааре декха, таре каха, 'кришна'-упадеща_ (ЧЧ Мадхья 7.128). 

Бас. Так в чём же сложность? Всё уже дано. *Я обязан только повторять это. По какой причине я должен заниматься творчеством, создавать из всего мешанину или сборную солянку?* Но люди не понимают этого. 

Для Бхактиведанты нет сложности. Всё уже дано, всё уже имеется. *Вы обязаны просто представить это, как оно есть. Вот и всё. И вы станете Вайшнавом.* В чём сложность? И как только вы меняете, становитесь слишком умным, это портит, это всё портит. … (перерыв)… 

И если люди не повторяют, они убивают других наповал(?). *Вы обязаны принести [послание].  Вы не можете удовлетворить всех. Это невозможно.*  Вот Нарада Муни порицает Вйасадеву: «Ты не повторил». И вот школьник, и он повторил. Правильное положение  — это повторение. 

_КииртаниийаХ сада хариХ_ (ЧЧ Ади 17.31). 

Таково должно быть положение [человека]. Поэтому мы будем продолжать делать это. Да».

(Из *беседы во время дежурства у постели Шрилы Прабхупады, 27 мая 1977 г., Вриндавана*).
http://vanisource.org/wiki/Srila_Pra...977,_Vrndavana

«Srila  Prabhupada: Doesn't create any... That is bhakti life. 
Yaare dekha taare kaha kRSNa-upadeZa (CC Madhya 7.128). 
Baas. So where is the difficulty? The things are already there. I have to repeat it only. Why shall I create, make hodgepodge everything? But that they do not know. Bhaktivedanta has no difficulty. The things are already there. Simply you have to present them as it is. That's all. You become VaiSNava. Where is the difficulty? And as soon as you change, become over-intelligent, spoiled, everything spoiled. That is the... (recording grows very faint, then inaudible) (break) What arrangement is...? What arrangement is made? (break) And if they do not repeat, they fell down(?). You have to bring. You cannot satisfy everyone. That is not possible. Here Naarada Muni is blaming Vyaasadeva, "You have not repeated." And here is a scholar, and he has repeated. The actual position is repetition. 
KiirtaniiyaH sadaa hariH (CC Adi 17.31). 
That is the position. So we shall go on doing that. Yes.

Srila Prabhupada Vigil -- May 27, 1977, Vrndavana

----------


## Варган

Прямые высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады. 

*Комнатная беседа – 3 мая 1976, Гонолулу*

*Хари-Шаури*: *Их идея [идея одной группы преданных] заключалась в том, что мы должны наладить некоторое взаимопонимание с обществом. Они предпочитают распространять сознание Кришны с помощью связей с общественностью, налаживания взаимопонимания с обществом, путём формирования хорошего впечатления. Это привлечёт людей, по их мнению*.

*Прабхупада*: *В этом случае вы руководствуетесь волей публики, а не волей вашего духовного учителя.* Духовный учитель приказал вам распространять книги. «Мы будем это делать» — таково послушание ученика. *Так вот, публика может принимать, а может не принимать  — это её право выбора.*  «Но моя обязанность, раз мне так сказал духовный учитель, постараться сделать для этого всё, что в моих силах». Духовный учитель не сказал: «Ты должен продавать столько-то книг каждый день, иначе я тебя отвергну». Он такого не говорил. Поэтому каждый может постараться сделать всё возможное, вот и всё. *Публика может принимать или не принимать, это не имеет значения. Но если вы хотите удовлетворить людей, они вам скажут: «Попляшите голыми, это нам доставит большое удовлетворение, и мы дадим вам немного денег». И если вы говорите: «Я должен сделать так, как людям надо», — то  в чём цель принятия духовного учителя?*  У людей есть свои прихоти насчет того, что им доставляет удовлетворение. Так разве мы обязаны следовать их прихотям? Мы обязаны следовать наставлениям нашего духовного учителя. В этом суть инициации. *Зачем вы сочиняете идеи: «Это будет приятно людям»? Люди могут быть удовлетворены или не удовлетворены — нам это безразлично.* 

*Хари-Шаури*: Наш успех — в том, чтобы удовлетворить духовного учителя, а не людей. 

*Прабхупада*: Да, это и есть бхакти. Иначе почему Кришна говорит: сарва-дхармаан паритйаджйа маам экаМ шаранаМ враджа (БГ 18.66)? «Ты не должен выполнять так много наставлений религии. Просто предайся Мне». Такова идея Кришны.

*Room Conversation -- May 3, 1976, Honolulu*

*Hari-Zauri*: So what their idea was that we shall build some public relations, like you said with this store. They prefer to try to spread KRSNa consciousness by public relations, give good impression, and then people will come.

*Prabhupaada*: Then you are dictated by the public, not by the dictation of your spiritual master. Spiritual master has ordered to distribute books; we shall do that. That is obedience. Now, the public may take or not take, that is public's option. But my duty is—because spiritual master has said—I must try my best. Spiritual master has not said that "You must sell so many books daily, otherwise I will reject you." He has not said like that. So everyone may try his best, that's all. The public may take or not take, it doesn't matter. And if you are..., want to please the public, public says that "You dance naked, I will be very much pleased, I will give you some money." So I'll have to do that. Then what is the use of making a spiritual master? Public, they have got their whims how to become pleased. So we have to follow all these things? We have to follow our instruction of the spiritual master. That is initiation. Why do you manufacture, "The public will be pleased like this"? Public may or may not be pleased; we don't care.

*Hari-Zauri*: Our success is in the spiritual master's pleasure, not the public's pleasure.

*Prabhupaada*: Yes, that is bhakti. Otherwise why KRSNa says, sarva-dharmaan parityajya maam ekaM ZaraNaM vraja (BG 18.66)? "You haven't got to please so many religious instructions. You simply please Me." That is KRSNa's idea.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Прямые высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады. 
> 
> *Комнатная беседа – 3 мая 1976, Гонолулу*........
> 
> ......... Поэтому каждый может постараться сделать *всё возможное*, вот и всё.


Вам не надоело?
раз у Вас так хорошо получается выискивать цитаты, попробуйте пойти путём доказательства от обратного, начните теперь искать те, которые доказывают, что Прабхупада так же хотел, чтобы преданные искали любые возможности дать людям Кришну и т.д.!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

лучше бы конечно чтобы Варган создал новую тему по данному вопросу, а то сообщения совсем не соответствуют теме, и истинные стремление Варгана мало кто сможет понять. Мне очень интересно как Варган назовет новую тему.
Ведический психолог может менять карму, это раздел карма-канда. Как говориться туда не ходи снег бошка попадет.

----------


## Варган

> Вам не надоело?
> раз у Вас так хорошо получается выискивать цитаты, попробуйте пойти путём доказательства от обратного, начните теперь искать те, которые доказывают, что Прабхупада так же хотел, чтобы преданные искали любые возможности дать людям Кришну и т.д.!


Разве к словам Шрилы Прабхупады теперь относятся просто как к неким абстрактным надоедливым цитатам, а не как к руководству к действию? Не зря Мадана-мохан прабху публично предупреждает, что Шрилу Прабхупаду  в результате развития косвенной проповеди начинают воспринимать просто как некую великую историческую личность.

Так в том-то и дело, не встречается подтверждения того, что Шрила  "Прабхупада так же хотел, чтобы преданные искали любые возможности дать людям Кришну". Есть стандартные авторитетные методы, одобренные ближайшим к нам ачарьей. Танцы голышом, раздача водки с мясом ("лишь бы кто-то поехал во Вриндаван") не входят в число авторитетных методов. 

Я честно стараюсь читать Фолио объективно. И когда-то привёл Вам цитату про понимание принципа "деща-кала-патра" (место-время-люди) Шрилой Прабхупадой по вопросу проповеди. Он говорит, что надо просто приспосабливать терминологию, язык к месту, времени и людям, но вовсе не говорит, что надо менять темы проповеди и завлекать кого-то кармой, гьяной или йогой.  




> ......... Поэтому каждый может постараться сделать всё возможное, вот и всё.


 Да, совершенно верно, Шрила Прабхупада сказал: каждый должен постараться сделать всё возможное в распространении его книг, а не в том, чтобы  давать публике то, что ей интересно. Смысл этого абзаца в том, что даже если мы распространяем мало книг, Шрила Прабхупада нас не отвергнет за это, а просто надо стараться делать это наилучшим образом.

----------


## Александр.Б

карму и гьяну они им дают чтобы привести к книгам Шрилы Прабхупады, а не вместо них, разве это не понятно?
 - хотите есть мясо, ешьте, но хотя бы не ешьте корову!
это тоже выдумка?

_Да, совершенно верно, Шрила Прабхупада сказал: каждый должен постараться сделать всё возможное в распространении его книг, а не в том, чтобы давать публике то, что ей интересно. Смысл этого абзаца в том, что даже если мы распространяем мало книг, Шрила Прабхупада нас не отвергнет за это, а просто надо стараться делать это наилучшим образом._ 

где вы видите - "каждый должен сделать всё возможное, чтобы дать публике то, что ей интересно"?
вы совсем уже запутались, фраза звучала так: каждый должен постараться сделать всё возможное в распространении книг!
"всё возможное" - как вы это понимаете??)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Не зря Мадана-мохан прабху публично предупреждает, что Шрилу Прабхупаду в результате развития косвенной проповеди начинают воспринимать просто как некую великую историческую личность.


возможно, но не факт. 
Точно такая же опасность, может где-то чуть меньше, может где-то чуть больше, есть и в прямой проповеди, все люди ой как разные.

Варган создайте новую тему. Зачем вы тут спамите сообщениями, которые не относятся к теме?

----------


## Варган

> карму и гьяну они им дают чтобы привести к книгам Шрилы Прабхупады, а не вместо них, разве это не понятно?


Шрила Прахупада ясно высказался: 
"Хари-Шаури: Их идея [идея одной группы преданных] заключалась в том, что мы должны наладить некоторое взаимопонимание с обществом. Они предпочитают *распространять сознание Кришны* с помощью связей с общественностью, налаживания взаимопонимания с обществом, путём формирования хорошего впечатления. Это привлечёт людей, по их мнению.

Шрила Прабхупада: В этом случае вы руководствуетесь волей публики, а не волей вашего духовного учителя. Духовный учитель приказал вам распространять книги. «Мы будем это делать» — таково послушание ученика.... Зачем вы сочиняете идеи типа: «Это будет приятно людям»?? Люди могут быть удовлетворены или не удовлетворены — нам это безразлично" (Комнатная беседа – 3 мая 1976, Гонолулу).

У той группы преданных были благие мотивы - распространение сознания Кришны.
 Но Шрила Прабхупада это отверг.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Движение Сознания Кришны ведёт Сам Кришна, значит так нужно, что в это время и такая проповедь имеет место. Приходят подобающие случаю люди.
Не надо отделять Кришну от движения. (это кстати рассказывал в своей лекции Враджендра Кумар прабху. Но Варгану видимо не до авторитетов, ссылались недавно на Госвами Махараджа - всё мимо ..)
Конечно мы* не сложа руки сидим и уповаем на Него, а делаем что-то.
А так же не нужно вносить смуту в умы преданных. Лучше просто сотрудничать а не ставить палки в колёса.

ШБ 5.5.15
вот как Прабхупада перевёл саму шлоку, фрагмент : Невежественных людей, совершающих праведные и неправедные поступки, нужно всеми способами вовлекать в преданное служение Господу, чтобы они навсегда оставили кармическую деятельность.

----------


## Варган

> Но Варгану видимо не до авторитетов, ссылались недавно на Госвами Махараджа - всё мимо ..)
> Конечно мы* не сложа руки сидим и уповаем на Него, а делаем что-то.
> А так же не нужно вносить смуту в умы преданных. Лучше просто сотрудничать а не ставить палки в колёса.


Дмитрий Прабху, есть много саннйаси и духовных учителей ИСККОН, которые против косвенных методов проповеди. Стоит ли нам начать меряться их авторитетностью и заслугами перед Шрилой Прабхупадой? Законом ИСККОН не одобряется поведение учеников, провоцирующее конфликты между духовными учителями. Поэтому если для Вас кто-то авторитет по спорному вопросу, пожалуйста, не впутывайте его, а сумейте обосновать его мнение мнением Шрилы Прабхупады. В этом выразится Ваша любовь и признательность к Вашему авторитету, таким образом Вы покажете ему, что Вы принимаете его авторитет с глубоким пониманием, а не слепо. Современный авторитет авторитетен настолько насколько он соединяет нас с наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады. Общий знаменатель для всех учеников разных гуру ИСККОН, в особенности по спорным вопросам, - наставления Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Кстати, у вас очень хорошо совсем недавно получилось проповедовать в группе О.Г. Торсунова - *законы счастливой жизни*, это видимо была ваша попытка, которая шла параллельно с развитием этой темы.
я как модератор той группы, удалил ту беседу из-за того что там были сообщения скверного характера, но то что вы вложили туда - дошло до адресатов и вам выразили благодарности, которые вы скорее всего видели.

Так что, Харибол  :smilies: 

п.с. меня не обязательно писать с большой буквы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дмитрий Прабху, есть много саннйаси и духовных учителей ИСККОН, которые против косвенных методов проповеди


Проведите их имена, пожалуйста. И определение, что они имеют ввиду под "косвенной" проповедью?

 Думаю, Варган, что вы просто не можете уяснить для себя, какую тактику используют преданные, чтобы привести людей к Сознанию Кришны. 
Вы можете сами попытаться разобраться, если поищете для нас цитаты *в книгах*  Шрилы Прабхупады, где он запрещает нам говорить людям о религиозных принципах и о здоровье ради их возвышения и очищения. Поскольку вы утверждаете, что Шрила Прабхупада против этого, то подтверждать цитатами должны именно вы. Если вы не сможете найти запреты на проповедь религиозных принципов  в книгах Прабхупады, то все ваши выводы надуманы и нелепы.
И определение "косвенной проповеди", пожалуйста (т.к.без ясных определений понятий в дискуссиях каждый подразумевает разное, обычно).
Мы ждем)

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

В каждом томе Шримад Бхагаватам, вначале есть : *Предисловие к английскому изданию.* 



Предлагаемое издание «Бхагаватам» — первый полный перевод этого бесценного текста на английский, ставший доступным широкому кругу англоязычных читателей. Перевод снабжен подробными комментариями. Первые девять песен и начало Десятой песни — плод труда Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, основателя-ачарьи Международного общества сознания Кришны — самого выдающегося учителя индийской религиозной и философской мысли. *Его превосходное знание санскрита в сочетании с глубокой осведомленностью в вопросах как ведической культуры и мысли, так и современной жизни, позволили ему представить на суд западного читателя великолепное изложение этого выдающегося произведения древнеиндийской классики.* После того как в 1977 году Шрила Прабхупада покинул этот мир, его монументальный труд — перевод и комментирование «Шримад-Бхагаватам» — был закончен его учениками Хридайанандой дасом Госвами и Гопипаранадханой дасом.

Предлагаемое произведение *ценно во многих отношениях*. *Для тех, кто интересуется истоками древней индийской цивилизации*, он предоставляет обширную и подробную информацию практически обо всех ее аспектах. *Изучающим сравнительную философию и религию* «Бхагаватам» даст возможность глубоко вникнуть в суть духовного наследия Индии. *Социологи и антропологи найдут в нем* примеры практического приложения принципов мирного и научно организованного ведического общества, основу единства которого составляло высокоразвитое духовное мировоззрение. *Изучающие литературу* откроют для себя величественный поэтический шедевр. *Те, кто изучает психологию, обнаружат* в «Бхагаватам» новый взгляд на природу сознания, поведение человека и философское понимание личности. *И наконец, тем, кто занят духовными поисками*, «Бхагаватам» предоставляет несложное практическое руководство к достижению высшей ступени самопознания и осознания Абсолютной Истины. *Мы надеемся, что этот многотомный труд, подготовленный издательством «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст», займет достойное место в интеллектуальной, культурной и духовной жизни современного человека, и что ему суждена долгая жизнь.*

----------


## Варган

> Проведите их имена, пожалуйста. И определение, что они имеют ввиду под "косвенной" проповедью?
> 
>  Думаю, Варган, что вы просто не можете уяснить для себя, какую тактику используют преданные, чтобы привести людей к Сознанию Кришны. 
> Вы можете сами попытаться разобраться, если поищете для нас цитаты *в книгах*  Шрилы Прабхупады, где он запрещает нам говорить людям о религиозных принципах и о здоровье ради их возвышения и очищения. Поскольку вы утверждаете, что Шрила Прабхупада против этого, то подтверждать цитатами должны именно вы. Если вы не сможете найти запреты на проповедь религиозных принципов  в книгах Прабхупады, то все ваши выводы надуманы и нелепы.
> И определение "косвенной проповеди", пожалуйста (т.к.без ясных определений понятий в дискуссиях каждый подразумевает разное, обычно).
> Мы ждем)


"Ученикам не следует создавать конфликтов между своими руководителями" ("Понимание линий руководства в ИСККОН" (Управляющий Совет ИСККОН, 2012) Поэтому я воздержусь от впутывания сюда духовных учителей.

Цитаты из книг: 
"Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой, ибо тому, кто хочет освободиться от материального, обусловленного существования, необходимо в конце концов стать вайшнавом. Движение сознания Кришны основано именно на таком понимании, поэтому асуры всегда будут пытаться подавить его".

"VaiSNavas preach only devotional service, not encouraging karmIs, jNAnIs and yogIs, because if one must liberate oneself from material, conditional life, one must ultimately become a VaiSNava. Our KRSNa consciousness movement is directed with this understanding, and therefore the asuras always try to suppress it".

ШБ 10.4.42, комм.

Религиозные принципы - это мирское благочестие, карма. 




> Думаю, Варган, что вы просто не можете уяснить для себя, какую тактику используют преданные, чтобы привести людей к Сознанию Кришны.


 Тактика мне понятна. Смущает только то, что её отверг Шрила Прабхупада:
"Никаких других бесед" (лекция на Шри Вйаса-пудже, Лондон, 22.08.1973); 
"В этом случае вы руководствуетесь волей публики, а не волей вашего духовного учителя. Духовный учитель приказал вам распространять книги. «Мы будем это делать» — таково послушание ученика.... Зачем вы сочиняете идеи типа: «Это будет приятно людям»?? Люди могут быть удовлетворены или не удовлетворены — нам это безразлично" (Комнатная беседа – 3 мая 1976, Гонолулу).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Ученикам не следует создавать конфликтов между своими руководителями


 :smilies:  Не утрируйте, Варган. Никто не создает конфликты (по крайней мере тут, кроме вас)))
Наоборот, пытаемся разобраться в Ваших конфликтах)

Итак, по порядку, - 1. вы не ответили: какое определение слову "косвенная" проповедь дают указанные вами многочисленные(!) духовные учителя?
Вы, видимо, имеете ввиду Е.С.Бхакти Викашу Свами для начала? И еще кого?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

2.


> Цитаты из книг


Почему вы не приводите весь комментарий целиком?! Шрила Прабхупада дает тут комментарий об асурах, преследующих вайшнавов, а не о проповеди Сознания Кришны: https://www.vedabase.net/ru/sb/10/4/42

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Религиозные принципы - это мирское благочестие, карма


Варган, это ваша "цитата"?  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> 2.
> 
> Почему вы не приводите весь комментарий целиком?! Шрила Прабхупада дает тут комментарий об асурах, преследующих вайшнавов, а не о проповеди Сознания Кришны: https://www.vedabase.net/ru/sb/10/4/42


Большая часть стиха и комментария ШБ 10.4.42 посвящена великим мудрецам, святым и вайшнавам. И вполне логично, что далее Шрила Прабхупада даёт отличительные признаки вайшнавов: они "проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой".

"НЕ поощряя (not encouraging) занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой" - мысль вполне ясна.

Я с почтением уступаю Вам право дать определение "косвенной проповеди". Насчёт указания имён саннйаси  и духовных учителей ИСККОН я уже сказал.

----------


## Варган

> Варган, это ваша "цитата"?


Дайте, пожалуйста, своё определение религиозных принципов, и мы обсудим это подробней.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Варган прабху, напоследок вот еще для вас комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады по теме: https://www.vedabase.net/ru/cc/madhya/23/105

И еще почитайте 3 и 5 главы _Бхагавад-Гиты как она есть._ 
Через неделю смогу продолжить обсуждение, конечно, если вы, наконец, дадите ответы на мои вопросы))
Харе Кришна

----------


## Варган

Спасибо, матаджи Кастурика!
(Будьте добры давайте ссылки лучше на http://www.vedabase.com/, а не на http://www.vedabase.net/, потому что ссылки на последний сайт не открываются). 

ЧЧ Мадхья 23.105 (комм.) уже обсуждался и цитировался здесь. Там Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что принимать во внимание эпоху, качества ученика и особенности страны - это обязанность ачарьи.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо, матаджи Кастурика!
> (Будьте добры давайте ссылки лучше на http://www.vedabase.com/, а не на http://www.vedabase.net/, потому что ссылки на последний сайт не открываются). 
> 
> ЧЧ Мадхья 23.105 (комм.) уже обсуждался и цитировался здесь. Там Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что принимать во внимание эпоху, качества ученика и особенности страны - это обязанность ачарьи.


Простите за неверную ссылку, но у меня все ссылки открываются до одной. Так или иначе, перечитайте этот комментарий, пожалуйста, еще несколько раз, Варган. В данном стихе Шрила Прабхупада называет ачарьей истинного духовного учителя.

P.S. ждем ответы на сложные вопросы!))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дайте, пожалуйста, своё определение религиозных принципов, и мы обсудим это подробней.


"Свое" определение я дать не могу, т.к. у меня нет своего определения)) Но вы легко можете найти определение Шрилы Прабхупады в Шримад Бхагаватам (например, в той же 10.4, которую вы цитировали)

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> *Так вот, публика может принимать, а может не принимать — это её право выбора.* «Но моя обязанность, раз мне так сказал духовный учитель, постараться сделать для этого всё, что в моих силах».





> in the exact same spirit


Должен сказать, похоже на 


> Кришна может обнять меня с любовью, а может просто оттолкнуть! Он может разбить мое сердце, не показываясь передо мной! Он волен делать все, что захочет! Все равно Он вечно будет единственным Господом всей моей жизни!


Шримати Радхарани тоже могла бы принять другую форму - одеться по манере Двараки, нахорошиться по обычаям большого города, переехать туда наконец - и этим эффективно воссоединиться с Кришной. Просто приняла бы "непрямую", не-вриндаванскую форму. Но нет - все гопи держались своих деревенских форм и только надеялись, что Кришна, может, снова явится в их местах. Кто заинтересован в настроении  Гаудиев, кто хочет быть Рупанугой, тому прямая (пусть и "деревенская" кому-то) проповедь очень полезна.

----------


## Андрей Н

Со словом *проповедь* очень неудачно  :doom:   :smilies:  сочетаются такие слова как: косвенная, прямая. 
Проповедь -- это *распространение* учения, идей, знаний и т.п. Оное(распространение) либо есть либо его(распространения) нет.
А косвенно это произошло, либо ещё как-то -- это не суть важно.

Принцип прост: если у меня что-то есть, то я могу это дать, если захочу. А как я это дам -- письмом, бандеролью или по голове -- это вторично.
Но если мне нечего дать, то даже если я построю золотой храм с алмазными куполами, то что толку?

В наше время лучшая проповедь -- это хороший сайт. Все кто нужно заинтересовались и за неделю миллион преданных, а за год миллиард. Было бы желание.)

----------


## Варган

> "Свое" определение я дать не могу, т.к. у меня нет своего определения)) Но вы легко можете найти определение Шрилы Прабхупады в Шримад Бхагаватам (например, в той же 10.4, которую вы цитировали)


"В религии выделяют три направления: 1)путь кармической деятельности, 2)путь обретения знаний и мистических сил [гьяна-марг и йога-марг] и 3)путь поклонения и преданного служения.
...
Истинной религией является спонтанное любовное служение Богу".

(ЧЧ Ади 1.91 комм.) http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/adi/1/91

По словам Шрилы Прабхупады (ШБ 10.4.42, комм.), вайшнавы проповедуют только третье направление религии (бхакти) и не поощряют занятие первыми двумя (кармой, гьяной+йогой).

----------


## Варган

Лекция по БГ 7.3 --Найроби, 29.10.1975:

*Гйана*: Шрила Прабхупада, как лучше всего мы можем обращаться к правителям, лидерам и политикам, чтобы заинтересовать их в сознании Кришны?
*Прабхупада*: Просто давайте воспевайте Харе Кришна.
*Гйана*: Точно так же.
*Прабхупада*: И всё. Чрезмерно восхваляйте их. Однажды я уже рассказывал вам, что наш процесс проповеди таков: _данте нидхаайа тринакаМ падайор нипатйа_ (Чайтанья Чандрамрита 90). [Далее идёт подробное объяснение стиха Чайтанья Чандрамриты 90: _с соломинкой, зажатой в зубах, упав в ноги, чрезмерно восхваляйте сотни раз и затем, в очередной раз восхваляя, скажите: О великий садху, забудьте всё негодяйство, которое вы знали раньше, и держитесь лотосных стоп Господа Чайтаньи_.] 
Вот и всё. [И под конец скажите:]"И поэтому я принёс вам Чайтанья-чаритамриту, семнадцать томов. Не будете ли вы так любезны взять её..." И они возьмут. У них есть деньги. И если он прочитает одну строчку оттуда, он достигнет совершенства. Таким должен быть ваш процесс проповеди".

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Lecture_o...tober_29,_1975

Lecture on BG 7.3 -- Nairobi, October 29, 1975
*JNaana*: Zrila Prabhupaada, how may we best approach the rulers and the leaders and the politicians to interest them in this?
*Prabhupaada*: You simply go and chant Hare KRSNa.
*JNaana*: Just the same.
*Prabhupaada*: That's all. You flatter them. That other day I you told that our preaching process is this: dante nidhaaya tRNakaM padayor nipatya (Caitanya-candraamRta 90). According to Vedic civilization, if one approaches before you with a straw in his mouth, that means he is fully surrendered. That is the sign. Therefore Prabodh?nanda Sarasvat?, he is speaking that "With a straw in my mouth," dante nidhaaya tRNakam. Dante, "teeth"; padayor nipatya, "I am just falling down at your lotus feet, and I have come before you with this straw very humbly." _Dante nidhaaya tRNakaM padayor nipatya kaaku-ZataM kRtvaa ca_ (Prabodaananda Sarasvatii): "And I am flattering you hundred times." Then naturally any rogue, any rascal will be pleased: "All right, you can speak something." If you become so humble and meek, there is no man in the world who will say, "No, no, I am not going to hear you." Of course, there are many rascals. They will say so, that "I have no time." (laughter) So anyway, generally people will hear. So when he says, "All right, what do you want to say?"_Dante nidhaaya tRNakaM padayor nipatya kaaku-ZataM kRtvaa ca ahaM brav_..., _he saadhavaH_, again flattering: "O the great saadhu, you are...," although you know he is a great rascal. (laughter) Still, I will have to speak to him.
This is the process of preaching. Is that all right? You tell him, "Oh, you are a great saadhu." Then he will be: "Oh, yes, yes. (laughter) You are right. You are right. What do you want from me? Tell me." (chuckles) Then you can say, he saadhavaH sakalam eva vihaaya duuraad: "What every rascaldom you have learned, please forget. (laughter) Please forget." "Then what I have to do?" _Caitanya-candra-caraNe kurutaanuraagam_: "You become adhered to the lotus feet of Lord Caitanya. That is my..." That's all. "So I have brought this Caitanya-caritaamRta, seventeen volumes. If you kindly take this..." So they will take. They have got money. And if he reads one line, he'll be perfect. This should be your process of preaching.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Когда преданный проводит  курсы Аюрведы или Васту итд то это не проповедь .
Это такой способ заработка .
А проповедь она всегда только прямая -лекции ,харинамы , фестивали, итд.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

А на работе не может быть проповеди? Или сокурсникам в институте, между делом? Или родственникам посредством своего достойного вайшнавов поведения? Это все в пролете? Потому как не относится к категории харинам и фестивалей.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> А на работе не может быть проповеди? Или сокурсникам в институте, между делом? Или родственникам посредством своего достойного вайшнавов поведения? Это все в пролете? Потому как не относится к категории харинам и фестивалей.


Там еще есть ИТД : сюда входят и на работе и в институте итд 
Не представляю ,что значит косвенная проповедь .
Может быть общение на тему  Аюрведы например, и при чем тут проповедь ?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> ПСИХОЛОГИ НИКОГДА НЕ СМОГУТ ИЗБАВИТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ОТ СТРАДАНИЙ И ИЗМЕНИТЬ ЕГО КАРМУ (КАК ОНИ ЧАСТО ЗАЯВЛЯЮТ) - ТОЛЬКО ОЧИЩЕНИЕ СЕРДЦА БЛАГОДАРЯ ПРЕДАННОМУ СЛУЖЕНИЮ СМОЖЕТ ПОМОЧЬ.


Так тут про просто психологов .. которые не знаю о Боге и служении Ему.
Наши*, может и вешают вывески типа *счастливая семья*, но всегда говорят о Боге, дхарме, гунах и т.д.
Да и счастливая жизнь - разве это не то к чему все души стремятся ?
 :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так тут про просто психологов .. которые не знаю о Боге и служении Ему.


Дык, о чем и речь  :smilies:  Шрила Прабхупада говорил о материалистичных психологах, о всяких там Фрейдах и т.п...http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...132&Itemid=458

А мы тут не к месту развили эту тему. Новые люди заходят и не понимают вообще, о чем тут спорили))

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Там еще есть ИТД : сюда входят и на работе и в институте итд 
> Не представляю ,что значит косвенная проповедь .
> Может быть общение на тему  Аюрведы например, и при чем тут проповедь ?


 Любую тему можно развить в проповедь. В том числе и Аюрведу. Я с вами согласна в том, что сама по себе Аюрведа или психология не является проповедью. Но ее можно использовать в проповеди гораздо эффективнее, чем, например, просто попытки проповедовать у себя в институте, среди сокурсников или на заводе, где работаешь.

  Почему? Потому что Аюрведа помогает решить проблемы и является частью Ведических знаний. А у человека, которому помогли решить какие-то проблемы, появляется доверие к Ведам вообще, он уже доброжелательно настроен к Ведическому знанию. А проповедовать тем, кто доброжелательно настроен (а значит готов услышать больше)-легче, чем просто людям с улицы.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> А у человека, которому помогли решить какие-то проблемы, появляется доверие к Ведам вообще, он уже доброжелательно настроен к Ведическому знанию.


одна из многих причин необходимости "косвенной" проповеди

----------


## Варган

> Любую тему можно развить в проповедь. В том числе и Аюрведу. Я с вами согласна в том, что сама по себе Аюрведа или психология не является проповедью. Но ее можно использовать в проповеди гораздо эффективнее, чем, например, просто попытки проповедовать у себя в институте, среди сокурсников или на заводе, где работаешь.
> 
>   Почему? Потому что Аюрведа помогает решить проблемы и является частью Ведических знаний. А у человека, которому помогли решить какие-то проблемы, появляется доверие к Ведам вообще, он уже доброжелательно настроен к Ведическому знанию. А проповедовать тем, кто доброжелательно настроен (а значит готов услышать больше)-легче, чем просто людям с улицы.


Харе Кришна! А есть одобрение такой тактики у Шрилы Прабхупады или ДжиБиСи (коллегиального органа, представляющего ачарью)? Уже давно задаю этот вопрос в данной теме, и жду на него ответа.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А есть одобрение такой тактики у Шрилы Прабхупады или ДжиБиСи (коллегиального органа, представляющего ачарью)? Уже давно задаю этот вопрос в данной теме, и жду на него ответа.


А есть запрет такой тактики Шрилой Прабхупадой? Уже давно ждем ответ  :biggrin1:

----------


## Варган

> А есть запрет такой тактики Шрилой Прабхупадой? Уже давно ждем ответ


Да, есть: 
- "Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой" - ШБ 10.4.42, комм.
-  "Никаких других бесед", - лекция на праздновании Дня явления – Шри Вйаса-пудже, Лондон, 22.08.1973
- "...мы не говорим ни о чём, кроме Кришны. Нам не интересно то, чем они занимаются... мы не собираемся вовлекаться в их деятельность", -лекция по ШБ 03.25.25, Бомбей, 25 ноября 1974 г.

И самое главное: 
- "Никто не должен делать ничего по прихоти. Если вы действуете по прихоти и собственной выдумке, будет провал", - Комнатная беседа. 2 мая 1976 г. Фиджи.
- "Человеку следует цитировать подтверждение из шрути — Вед или ведической литературы, — и тогда его утверждения будут истинными. А иначе его слова будут порождены его ментальной стряпнёй", - ШБ 7.13.23,комментарий.


Ещё раз прошу всех извинить меня, я никого не хочу осудить или критиковать, просто хочу лично для себя ответа от преданных, обоснованного мнением Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы это гарантированно не было спекуляцией. Если это нельзя делать, скажите - я умолкну.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, есть: 
> - "Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой" - ШБ 10.4.42, комм.
> -  "Никаких других бесед", - лекция на праздновании Дня явления – Шри Вйаса-пудже, Лондон, 22.08.1973
> - "...мы не говорим ни о чём, кроме Кришны. Нам не интересно то, чем они занимаются... мы не собираемся вовлекаться в их деятельность", -лекция по ШБ 03.25.25, Бомбей, 25 ноября 1974 г.
> 
> И самое главное: 
> - "Никто не должен делать ничего по прихоти. Если вы действуете по прихоти и собственной выдумке, будет провал", - Комнатная беседа. 2 мая 1976 г. Фиджи.
> - "Человеку следует цитировать подтверждение из шрути — Вед или ведической литературы, — и тогда его утверждения будут истинными. А иначе его слова будут порождены его ментальной стряпнёй", - ШБ 7.13.23,комментарий.
> 
> ...


Мы поняли, что вы хотите разобраться, Варган прабху. Хочется в это поверить. Но тогда умейте услышать других и ответить на вопросы, которые вам задавали выше, не игнорируя их. 

Ваши цитаты не убеждают в том, Шрила Прабхупада был против того, чтобы преданные вели человека постепенно, давая ему те знания, которые постепенно так или иначе приведут его к Кришне. В приведенных цитатах об этом нет ни слова. 
Есть цитаты, которые вы проигнорировали, где Шрила Прабхупада *ЗА* постепенную подготовку человека, это одна из них: 

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ "Мы пытаемся применить сознание Кришны во всем. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, лично Он принял санньясу. Он полностью отверг материальное. Nishkincana. Но мы не собираемся становиться nishkincana. Мы пытаемся скрепить находящееся в бедственном состоянии... Это так же предписано «Бхагавад-Гитой». Мы не отвергаем все общество. Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг все, ihа bahya. Имеется в виду «Меня это не особенно интересует» Bаhya. «Это внешнее» Его интересовало только внутреннее, духовное. Но наш долг заключается так же и в том, чтобы устроить внешние дела настолько замечательным образом, чтобы однажды они с легкостью могли возвыситься до духовного уровня. Мы должны вымостить дорогу. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, или другая личность такого же уровня, у них нет ничего общего с материальным миром. Но мы проповедуем. Мы проповедуем. Поэтому мы должны повернуть ситуацию таким образом, чтобы постепенно они могли возвыситься до духовного уровня, после чего необходимость (в варнашраме) отпадает"

Более того, в _Шримад Бхагаватам_ Сам Кришна призывает нас использовать любые методы для достижения Его, в том числе и косвенные методы: 
_
 Кришна - Брахме: «Тот, кто ищет высшую Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога, должен во что бы то ни стало продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели – всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами».2.9.36_

Если вы искренне хотите разобраться, изучите по этой теме мнение старших преданных (конечно, если среди них есть те, кого вы можете услышать),  в интернете они есть. Вот замечательное объяснение по теме Враджендра Кумара прабху:http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...9578#post59578

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Ещё раз прошу всех извинить меня, я никого не хочу осудить или критиковать, просто хочу лично для себя ответа от преданных


Спросите у своего гуру, если его нет - то примите его, как рекомендует Кришна, Шримад Бхагаватам и сам Прабхупада.
Да и какое вам дело собственно до этого, если вы сами этим не занимаетесь ? можно не отвечать

----------


## Варган

> Мы поняли, что вы хотите разобраться, Варган прабху. Хочется в это поверить. Но тогда умейте услышать других и ответить на вопросы, которые вам задавали выше, не игнорируя их.


Какие вопросы: "каково определение косвенной проповеди"? Меня это определение не интересует, почему я должен его "давать"? Меня интересует обоснованность проповеди сознания Кришны через беседы, поощряющие занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой. Обоснованность - мнением ачарьи-основателя и коллегиальным мнением ДжиБиСи. 




> Поскольку вы утверждаете, что Шрила Прабхупада против этого, то подтверждать цитатами должны именно вы.


В этой теме было заявлено участниками множество утверждений что такие методы - это хорошо. Почему я не могу спросить, на что они ссылаются? "Человеку следует цитировать подтверждение из шрути — Вед или ведической литературы, — и тогда его утверждения будут истинными. А иначе его слова будут порождены его ментальной стряпнёй", - ШБ 7.13.23,комментарий.




> Ваши цитаты не убеждают в том, Шрила Прабхупада был против того, чтобы преданные вели человека постепенно, давая ему те знания, которые постепенно так или иначе приведут его к Кришне. В приведенных цитатах об этом нет ни слова.


Цитаты не мои, а Шрилы Прабхупады  :smilies:  "Никаких других бесед" (лекция на Шри Вйаса-пудже, Лондон, 22.08.1973) - это явно свидетельствует о том, что Шрила Прабхупада был против разговоров на другие темы во время проповеди. 
"...мы не говорим ни о чём, кроме Кришны. Нам не интересно то, чем они занимаются... мы не собираемся вовлекаться в их деятельность" (лекция по ШБ 03.25.25, Бомбей, 25 ноября 1974 г.) - неужели Вы не видите, что здесь Шрила Прабхупада также против разговоров о знаниях, которые будут интересны материалистичным людям.

"Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой" (ШБ 10.4.42, комм). То есть мы не должны во время проповеди поощрять каитава дхарму, обманную дхарму, к которой относятся карма, гьяна и йога.




> Есть цитаты, которые вы проигнорировали, где Шрила Прабхупада *ЗА* постепенную подготовку человека, это одна из них: 
> 
> _Шрила Прабхупада:_ "Мы пытаемся применить сознание Кришны во всем. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, лично Он принял санньясу. Он полностью отверг материальное. Nishkincana. Но мы не собираемся становиться nishkincana. Мы пытаемся скрепить находящееся в бедственном состоянии... Это так же предписано «Бхагавад-Гитой». Мы не отвергаем все общество. Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг все, ihа bahya. Имеется в виду «Меня это не особенно интересует» Bаhya. «Это внешнее» Его интересовало только внутреннее, духовное. Но наш долг заключается так же и в том, чтобы устроить внешние дела настолько замечательным образом, чтобы однажды они с легкостью могли возвыситься до духовного уровня. Мы должны вымостить дорогу. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, или другая личность такого же уровня, у них нет ничего общего с материальным миром. Но мы проповедуем. Мы проповедуем. Поэтому мы должны повернуть ситуацию таким образом, чтобы постепенно они могли возвыситься до духовного уровня, после чего необходимость (в варнашраме) отпадает"


Я не игнорировал, а уже отвечал. Речь здесь идёт о необходимости в варнашраме прежде всего для тех, кто уже воспевает Святое Имя, но не возвысился ещё до духовного уровня. Из этой же беседы: "Прабхупада:...Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал: стхане стхитах. И если они не остаются в стхане, тогда придет воспевание сахаджиев... Такого рода воспевание будет происходить". 
"Прабхупада: Но кто будет воспевать? Кто будет воспевать?
Сатсварупа: Но если они не будут воспевать, то уж тем более они не будут проходить обучение  в варнашраме. Воспевание — самое легкое.
Прабхупада: Воспевание будет продолжаться, но вы не можете ожидать, что люди будут воспевать как Чайтанья Махапрабху. Они даже не могут шестнадцать кругов повторять - и эти мошенники собираются стать Чайтаньей Махапрабху".




> Более того, в _Шримад Бхагаватам_ Сам Кришна призывает нас использовать любые методы для достижения Его, в том числе и косвенные методы: 
> _
>  Кришна - Брахме: «Тот, кто ищет высшую Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога, должен во что бы то ни стало продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели – всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами».2.9.36_


Но это же о методах поиска Бога самим человеком, а не о методах проповеди через хиромантию и т.п. Если человек не ищет Бога, то как этот стих относится к нему и, тем более, к тем, кто с ним беседует?

----------


## Варган

> Да и какое вам дело собственно до этого, если вы сами этим не занимаетесь ? можно не отвечать


Уже отвечал. Часто предлагают этим заняться.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Наше обсуждение, похоже, ходит по кругу, не принося никому пользы. 

Напоследок хочу привести замечательную статью на тему, когда полезна «косвенная« проповедь, а когда она может быть вредной.
На мой взгляд, все выводы очень правильные. Не знаю автора, но большое ему спасибо!



«Суть всех ведических наставлений заключается в том, чтобы всегда помнить о Кришне и никогда о Нём не забывать (смартавйах сататам вишнух). Прямая проповедь — это проповедь кратчайшего пути к такому постоянному памятованию о Кришне, т.е. проповедь повторения Харе Кришна махамантры (Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе).

Все остальные наставления Вед описывают косвенные средства, для достижения этой цели, но далеко не всегда лекции, посвящённые этим наставлениям, являются косвенной проповедью. Очень часто такие лекции даются в духе майайа-пахрита-джнаны. Лектор может искренне считать, что помогает своей «проповедью» людям, тогда как на самом деле его деятельность относится к категории викармы, т.е. деятельности, совершаемой вопреки ведическим предписаниям. Иначе говоря, он сам идёт в ад и берёт с собой всех своих последователей. Об этом пишет Шрила Прабхупада в своём комментарии к «Бхагавад-гите» (3.15к): «Всякое действие, совершенное вопреки ведическим предписаниям, относится к категории викармы, запрещенной, или греховной, деятельности».

Астрология, психология, йога, аюрведа, артха-шастра — всё это может быть инструментом косвенной проповеди, но только в том случае, если лектор хорошо знаком с философией сознания Кришны и имеет обширный практический опыт в следовании ей. Только стоя на прочном духовном фундаменте, построенном в результате серьёзного изучения «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», можно преподавать прикладные ведические дисциплины так, что они будут косвенной проповедью. В противном случае, лектор может нанести невинным людям невосполнимый ущерб, т.к. материальное знание в отрыве от Кришны не имеет никакой ценности, а только порабощает человека. Об этом говорится в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.8): «Вся деятельность человека, совершаемая им в соответствии с его положением, — бесполезный труд, если она не пробуждает в нём интереса к посланию Личности Бога».

В результате изучения «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам» у нас формируется правильная система ценностей, правильные приоритеты и правильные мотивы. Это и есть фундамент, опираясь на который мы можем заниматься косвенной проповедью, используя в своей деятельности различные прикладные ведические дисциплины. Этот духовный фундамент, в частности, характеризует следующий стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.1.2): «Полностью отвергая всякую религиозную деятельность, преследующую материальные цели, эта «Бхагавата-пурана» провозглашает высочайшую истину, которую могут постичь только те преданные, чьи сердца совершенно чисты. Высочайшая истина — реальность, во имя всеобщего блага отличная от иллюзии. Такая истина уничтожает тройственные страдания. Этой прекрасной Бхагавата-пураны», составленной великим мудрецом Вйасадевой [в пору его духовной зрелости], вполне достаточно для осознания Бога. Зачем же нужны какие-либо другие писания? Как только человек начинает внимательно и смиренно слушать послание «Бхагаватам», это знание сразу же утверждает Верховного Господа в его сердце».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

(продолжение) 

Но если у нас нет этого фундамента, то наша преподавательская деятельность будет не только бесполезной, но даже деструктивной. Мы можем очень хорошо разбираться в астрологии, психологии, йоге, аюрведе или каких-то других прикладных ведических направлениях, но если при этом мы не стоим на прочном духовном фундаменте «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», то от нашей деятельности в лучшем случае не будет никакой пользы, а в худшем, мы даже вред своим слушателям принесём. Даже если внешне мы будем говорить о духовных принципах и о Кришне, мы не сможем принести человеку истинного блага...

О разных ступенях косвенности проповеди написано в 12-й главе «Бхагавад-гиты», с 8-го по 12-й стих. Восьмой стих даёт высший идеал, а стихи с 9-го по 12-й по убыванию описывают различные практики для людей, не способных следовать высшему идеалу. При надлежащем духовном руководстве с любой этой ступени можно достичь высшего духовного совершенства. Этот факт подтверждает Сам Кришна (Б.-г., 9.34): «Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, падай передо Мной ниц, и поклоняйся Мне. Полностью сосредоточенный на Мне, ты непременно придёшь ко Мне».

Мораль статьи заключается в том, что книги Шрилы Прабхупады имеют первостепенное значение в нашей духовной практике. Мы должны быть серьёзными в том, чтобы уделять время на их изучение. В особенности это касается тех людей, которые занимаются преподавательской деятельностью. Для них пренебрежение изучением книг Шрилы Прабхупады смерти подобно."

Полностью тут: http://bhaktirasa.livejournal.com/4579.html

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Харе Кришна! А есть одобрение такой тактики у Шрилы Прабхупады или ДжиБиСи (коллегиального органа, представляющего ачарью)? Уже давно задаю этот вопрос в данной теме, и жду на него ответа.


 Да про принцип Юкта вайрагьи сказано-пересказано,  в том числе в лекциях Шрилы Прабхупады. В служении Кришне можно использовать бумагу, деньги, пишущую машинку. И уж тем более знание Аюрведы, астрологии и психологии.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нас, молодое поколение, последние годы постоянно заваливают через интернет рекламой такой-то школы ведических психологов-проповедников, такой-то школы ведических васту-проповедников и т.д. Если Шрила Прабхупада говорит: не пытайтесь стать слишком умными, для проповеди этого ничего не нужно, то не практично ли лично мне и моим близким последовать Шриле Прабхупаде?


Только присоединившимся преданным вполне может быть не нужно ничего "косвенного", ни ни джйотиш, ни васту. 

Начинающим нужна *строгая школа по книгам ШП*. Хорошо изучив их, они будут защищены от опасности запутаться в цветистом языке Вед. 

У преданных в 80-х/начале 90-х также не было ничего постороннего. Получив азы, очень хорошо изучив книги Прабхупады, можно со временем, лет через 7-10-15, поизучать (если будет интересно), какую-нибудь ведическую дисциплину. 

Это факультативно, для тех, чей сильный разум требует точных наук. Вайшнавы (особенно брахманического склада) пользуются всеми ведическими дисциплинами, для блага своего и окружающих. 

К примеру, гуру А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, зная джйотиш, написал серьезный трактат о солнце.


Что же касается проповеди другим, то начинающие преданные могут только ссылаться, повторяя *слово в слово* постулаты бхакти-йоги за Прабхупадой. 

При этом они, будучи каништха-адхикари, не могут помочь людям по сложным вопросам, а могут только подводить их к более опытным преданным. Опыт коих включает в себя, помимо классического знания книг Прабхупады, и владение прикладными ведическими дисциплинами, которые могут пригодиться в общении с людьми по их жизненным вопросам.

_____________________

То, что кто-то интересуется больше косвенными дисциплинами - это их выбор. Не всем нужно чистое бхакти, у кого-то вначале вполне материалистичные цели. 

И *Сам Кришна* их не осуждает в Бхагавад-гите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> *заваливают через интернет рекламой*


Реклама может раздражать. Меня, например, раздражала реклама сетевиков, пользующихся людскими ресурсами ИСККОН. 

Но реклама ведических дисциплин - не то же самое. Можно просто не обращать внимания. ИСККОН может вмещать в себя разные слои людей. 

В Индии джйотиш и васту самое обычное дело, естественная среда, и у Вайшнавов в том числе. Шриле Прабупаде составляли гороскоп, и он без проблем об этом говорил. И у нас сейчас такое время, что общество в целом этим вполне интересуется. Намного лучше, если россиянам ведические дисциплины будут Вайшнавы преподавать.

Я также допускаю, что реклама может быть слишком броской и вовсе не в духе Шрилы Прабхупады, и потому давать негатив от тех его последователей, кому это не нужно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Собственно, изучать васту и джйотиш должны только преданные с брахманическим складом, и рассылка должна быть адресной ) но вдруг кто обидится.

А когда кто-то привлекается гармонизацией до того, что деньги Вайшнавам готов платить за знание, которое в любом хорошем книжном магазине или интернете найдешь - вообще остается только удивляться.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Часто предлагают этим заняться.


Сходите на Бхакти-врикши, которые являются прямой проповедью, и вы увидите что 90% людей которые туда приходят - из так называемой косвенной проповеди.
Все мы одна система, как варнашрама, все нужны и актуальны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Харе Кришна! А есть одобрение такой тактики у Шрилы Прабхупады или ДжиБиСи (коллегиального органа, представляющего ачарью)? Уже давно задаю этот вопрос в данной теме, и жду на него ответа.


Вам ведь давно ответили, что прикладные дисциплины - это естественный фон для цивилизованной жизни Вайшнавов. Например, храм Ведического планетария в Майапуре.  Джи-Би-Си строит его с учетом Васту. Старшие преданные берегут свои тела для служения, живя по Аюрведе. Почему вы считаете, что по этим вопросам должны быть резолюции. Это то же самое, что ждать резолюции о том, что дышать надо носом... 

Если кто-то зарабатывает преподаванием ведических дисциплин - так это дхарма брахманов, об этом есть в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Это естественно. Вы же не ждете, что Джи-Би-Си будет выпускать резолюции, как зарабатывать бизнесменам или рабочим. Кто как может, так и зарабатывает.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

И на таких людей проливается милость, они прогрессируют.
Разве может так происходить без одобрения Шри Кришны и ачарьев ?
Такие вопросы возникают из-за отсутствия опыта, понимания что делают эти люди, они вкладывают в этот процесс всю свою душу, а мы имеем наглость за их спиной подвергать сомнениям их деятельность, мол - а одобряют ли это ачарьи ? ..
Это как минимум не красиво.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Брахманам не положено работать на кого-то, чтобы не зависеть от мнения работодателя, чтобы не исказить знание шастр. Поэтому они и могут оставаться хранителями знания, не идя на компромиссы и не завися от начальника. Брахманам по дхарме положено: передавать знания, учить, лечить, составлять гороскопы. Это воля Бога, чтобы были независимые преданные только Ему люди, поддерживающие себя таким образом. 

Воля Бога не выше ли резолюций GBC

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вишну-пурана 1.19.65 (Чайтанйа-чаритамрита, Мадхйа-лила 13.77)

_намо брахманйа-девайа го-брахмана-хитайа ча
джагад-дхитайа кршнайа говиндайа намо намах_

„Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Господом Кришной, которому поклоняются все люди брахманического склада. Он покровительствует коровам и брахманам и постоянно печется о благе всего мира. В бесчисленных поклонах простираюсь я перед Верховной Личностью Бога, носящим имена Кришна и Говинда“

----------


## Варган

> И на таких людей проливается милость, они прогрессируют.
> Разве может так происходить без одобрения Шри Кришны и ачарьев ?
> Такие вопросы возникают из-за отсутствия опыта, понимания что делают эти люди, они вкладывают в этот процесс всю свою душу, а мы имеем наглость за их спиной подвергать сомнениям их деятельность, мол - а одобряют ли это ачарьи ? ..
> Это как минимум не красиво.


Если нельзя в вежливой форме спросить: "А какая для того-то и того-то прамана (свидетельство истинности на основе шастр и ачарьев)?" - то всё теряет всякий смысл и выродится в культ отдельных личностей.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Просто Бхагавад Гита - 9.27 
*Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне.*
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Долг каждого человека - строить свою жизнь таким образом, чтобы никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах не забывать о Кришне. Всем нам приходится трудиться, чтобы поддерживать душу в теле, и здесь Кришна рекомендует весь свой труд посвящать Ему.
________

То есть, если преданный ходит на завод, кармическую работу, и жертвует доход на развитие ДСК то это нормально и нет вопросов, а если преданный, учитывая свою брахманскую природу(или другую) занимается своей деятельность, например даёт психологические лекции и при этом рассказывает про Бога и служение Ему, а так же жертвует доход на ДСК - то тут возникают вопросы ?  Странно ..

Может далеко заходим изучая ШБ и ЧЧ, может просто БГ поизучать ?

----------


## Варган

> Просто Бхагавад Гита - 9.27 
> *Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне.*
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Долг каждого человека - строить свою жизнь таким образом, чтобы никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах не забывать о Кришне. Всем нам приходится трудиться, чтобы поддерживать душу в теле, и здесь Кришна рекомендует весь свой труд посвящать Ему.
> ________
> 
> То есть, если преданный ходит на завод, кармическую работу, и жертвует доход на развитие ДСК то это нормально и нет вопросов, а если преданный, учитывая свою брахманскую природу(или другую) занимается своей деятельность, например даёт психологические лекции и при этом рассказывает про Бога и служение Ему, а так же жертвует доход на ДСК - то тут возникают вопросы ?  Странно ..
> 
> Может далеко заходим изучая ШБ и ЧЧ, может просто БГ поизучать ?


Карма-йога в профессиональной деятельности психолога и хироманта - это хорошо, это по шастрам. Вопрос в том, почему в ятрах создаются "Комитеты косвенной проповеди", "офисы косвенной проповеди", почему в учебнике по бхакта-програм написано: "Характерной чертой нынешнего этапа развития ИСККОН в России является успех проповеднических программ, использующих косвенные методы проповеди"? Отсюда следует, что это считается не карма-йогой, а проповедью сознания Кришны и мне рекомендовано участвовать в этом, если я хочу удовлетворить гуру-парампару.

Какова шабда-прамана для этого? 

("Пролитие милости на кого-то" не относится к шабда-прамане, это пратьякша - доказательство, основанное на личном восприятии души, не свободной от 4 недостатков (склонности совершать ошибки, впадать в иллюзии, обманывать других и несовершенства чувств - Введение к Шри Ишопанишад - http://www.vedabase.com/ru/iso/introduction)

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

У меня такие вопросы не возникают.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Отсюда следует, что это считается не карма-йогой, а проповедью сознания Кришны и мне рекомендовано участвовать в этом, если я хочу удовлетворить гуру-парампару.


 Еще раз скромно напоминаю про принцип Юкта вайрагьи. Не важно где вы работаете и что делаете, вы все можете задействовать в служении Кришне и в проповеди. На заводе или в офисе косвенной проповеди (впервые, кстати, слышу этот термин).

  Что значит рекомендовано? Каждый выбирает для себя. Кто-то не может быть брахмачари и жениться. Кто-то готов принять ванапрастху. У каждого своя природа и качества.Кто-то мужчина, а кто-то женщина, но все мы можем, каждый по своему, служить Кришне и проповедовать. Неужели вы с этим не согласны? Я не верю в то, что кто-то из этого страшного комитета по косвенной проповеди, заставляет вас участвовать в ней, против вашего желания, давя на вас и манипулируя (вроде того, что только так можно удовлетворить гурупарампару и никак иначе). Такого в принципе быть не может.

  Тогда о чем спор? О том, чтобы выгнать из приличного общества тех, которые косвенные проповедники? В чем ваше видение проблемы? Юкта вайрагья, о ней говорено переговорено. Или по вашему не все можно задействовать в проповеди и служении Кришне? Есть исключения?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> почему в учебнике по бхакта-програм написано: "Характерной чертой нынешнего этапа развития ИСККОН в России является успех проповеднических программ, использующих косвенные методы проповеди"? Отсюда следует, что это считается не карма-йогой, а проповедью сознания Кришны


Есть просто карма-йога, а есть карма-йога - деятельность в сознании Кришны. 
См."Бхагавад-гита как она есть", 3 и 5 глава.  





> и мне рекомендовано участвовать в этом, если я хочу удовлетворить гуру-парампару.


С чего вы взяли, что это вам рекомендовано? Речь в учебнике идет про харизматичных в миру лидеров, утвердившихся в сознании Кришны.

У вас разве есть свои последователи? вы опытный астролог, психолог или  популярный лектор? почему вам в ятре предлагают заниматься косвенной проповедью? 

Найдите старшего Вайшнава по отношению к тем Вайшнавам, которые предлагают вам служение, не соответствующее вашему уровню. 
И попросите его разобраться в ситуации. 

______________________

Кстати, есть еще одна резолюция Джи-Би-Си по смежному вопросу. 
Насчет книг по ведическим дисциплинам в магазинчиках при храмах. 
Согласно ей книг по аюрведе, васту, психологии и т.п. в храмах  должно быть не более 5% от книг ББТ по количеству наименований. 

Если в магазине представлено 100 разных наименований книг Шрилы Прабхупады - тогда можно выкладывать на продажу 5 книг по прикладным дисциплинам. 

Если в погоне за прибылью магазина лидерами ятры это не соблюдается, также могут быть перекосы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> в культ отдельных личностей.


Вы не обязаны принимать авторитет тех, кто вам не близок по духу. Однако есть много людей, которых к Кришне привели именно они. Для них они - вартма-прадакшака гуру. И это все по плану Кришны. Для этих людей вполне естественно быть им благодарными, потому что они для них - как отец или мать. Это не должно так уж беспокоить. 

Если косвенные проповедники не пестрят цитатами, а просто по-человечески разговаривают, неофит может, например, думать "Да я и то больше знаю, а вся слава почему-то тому, кто ни одной цитаты не привел, и вообще вся лекция не по стандарту". 

Но дело-то не просто в знании, а в том, реализованное ли это знание.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если нельзя в вежливой форме спросить: "А какая для того-то и того-то прамана (свидетельство истинности на основе шастр и ачарьев)?" - то всё теряет всякий смысл и выродится в культ отдельных личностей.


Многие и вежливо вам ответили, где праманы в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Это, к примеру: 

1. юкта-вайрагйа
2. дхарма брахманов,  способ зарабатывать, предписанный им Всевышним
3. карма-йога - деятельность в сознании Кришны

Главное не путать мирских психологов и Вайшнавов с профессией "психолог". Психологами, любящими Кришну и приводящих людей к нему, Шрила Прабхупада гордился бы. 

Если не понимаете, значит, надо надо читать книги снова, пока не поймете. 

Либо пока вам не надо этой темой интересоваться, сознание не готово. 

Либо возможно даже лишились вы милости преданных на понимание темы. Учитывая, что вы фактически сомневаетесь в старших Вайшнавах, отвечающих на форуме и занятых в том числе и в косвенной проповеди, которым очень и очень многие благодарны. 

Так что будьте попроще и, пожалуйста, прекратите ставить нередактированные корявые переводы Прабхупады (неважно, чьи они) и возможно начнете тему понимать. Гораздо важнее изучать книги BBT и выполнять служение  под руководством гуру, чем строить из себя переводчика Шрилы Прабхупады, но с пробелами в понимании. Переводчик должен идеально разбираться во всех тонкостях и сначала обучаться под руководством гуру, иначе какой смысл представлять людям версии своего толка.

----------


## VitaliyT

Варган, позвольте мне тоже немного поучаствовать в этом интересном обсуждении.

Тут вопрос только в том, чтобы в храмах не было никакой хиромантии. Никаких объявлений, лекций и прочей рекламы быть не должно, никакой тусовки и прочего. Храм не должен быть как клуб любителей ведической культуры. Думаю, что это главное в этом вопросе именно. Не нужно превращать храм в клуб.
В этом я полностью с Вами солидарен. Но, к сожалению, это не всем понятно, видимо.
Храм это святое место, чистое, только благоговение там должно быть, только высшие устремления, ничего прочего. 

Что касается проповеди, то лучшая проповедь это личный пример. К сожалению, не всем это понятно. Поэтому мы видим результат тот, который есть. Это крайне показательно. Но изменить невозможно, т.к. это Кали-юга, и все почти находятся на платформе ума. Нет смысла бороться с ветряными мельницами.
Преданный описан в Бхагавад-Гите. Это прежде всего качества. А потом уже всё остальное материальное обличье. Преданных очень мало. Их меньше 15% в обществе "преданных".

Желаю Вам успехов. Удачи. Счастья в СК!

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Преданный описан в Бхагавад-Гите. Это прежде всего качества. А потом уже всё остальное материальное обличье.


 А вот с этим и не поспоришь. Не важно чем человек занимается (психолог он или столяр), важно его желание эти самые качества развивать. Без них как-то грустновато...

 Просто с тех, кто имеет контакт со многими людьми и занимается проповедью (не важно, какая она там)- с них больший спрос, в первую очередь, это касается качеств и поведения, насколько они соответствуют вайшнавским эталонам. Поэтому к ним  претензий, наверное, больше, чем к тем, кто просто сидит дома и практикует.

----------


## VitaliyT

Насчет психологии. Здесь очень просто, на самом деле. Лучшая психология это бхакти-йога. Это же просто очень. Если ты преданный-психолог, то ты даешь бхакти-йогу, т.к. понимаешь, что это самый лучший метод. Другие методы просто не работают. Если психолог не дают бхакти-йогу, значит, он не преданный и даже не психолог (брахман). Это также очевидно. Он шудра. Шудра не может быть преданным. Он продается за деньги.

Негодяи называют себя преданными и при этом не проявляют никаких качеств преданных. Потом приходят люди, смотрят - о, эти "преданные", они такие и такие то. Это всё говорит Кришна в Гите, не передавай эти знания непреданным, в последних стихах Кришна говорит это. Но это происходит, отсюда результат.

----------


## Александр.Б

VitaliyT!
Умоляю, только не надо всё превращать в черное и белое))) преданные они бывают разных категорий, бывают чистые и не очень)))))))))
и преданным может быть кто угодно, хоть шудра, хоть женщина)))))
"если психолог не дает бхкатийогу то он не преданный и не психолог" не смешите, а то по вашему получается, что преданный, это одна из варн!
ЗЫ
а если преданный стоматолог, то вместо пломбы он тоже должен бхактийогу предложить?)))

----------


## Александр.Б

> .......Кришна в Гите, не передавай эти знания непреданным, в последних стихах Кришна говорит это.


серьёзно? я что-то не припомню..
помню, что Он говорит, что тот, кто передает это знание преданным, тот очень дорог Ему)))

----------


## VitaliyT

> серьёзно? я что-то не припомню..
> помню, что Он говорит, что тот, кто передает это знание преданным, тот очень дорог Ему)))


идам те натапаскайа   набхактайа кадачана
на чашушрушаве вачйам   на ча мам йо 'бхйасуйати

идам - это; те - твое; на - ни; атапаскайа - тому, кто не совершает аскезу; на - ни; абхактайа - тому, кто не является преданным; кадачана - когда бы то ни было; на - ни; ча - также; ашушрушаве - тому, кто не занимается преданным служением; вачйам - то, что следует говорить; на - ни; ча - также; мам - Мне; йах - который; абхйасуйати - завидует.

*Никогда не открывай этого сокровенного знания тому, кто не воздержан, не предан Мне, кто не хочет служить и завидует Мне.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Это самое сокровенное знание не следует поверять тому, кто никогда не ограничивал себя, стараясь исполнить заповеди религии, не пытался заниматься преданным служением в сознании Кришны и не служил чистому преданному, но прежде всего нельзя открывать его тем, кто считает Кришну просто исторической личностью или завидует Его величию. Люди с демоническим складом ума, которые завидуют Кришне, иногда поклоняются Ему на свой лад, принимаясь писать собственные комментарии к «Бхагавад-гите», чтобы заработать на этом деньги. Однако тот, кто действительно хочет постичь Кришну, не должен читать их сочинения. Людям распущенным и невоздержанным никогда не постичь смысла «Бхагавад-гиты». Даже если человек обуздал чувства и строго следует предписаниям Вед, но при этом не является преданным Господа, он никогда не сможет понять Кришну. Более того, даже человек, выдающий себя за преданного, но не занимающийся служением в сознании Кришны, лишен этой возможности. Есть много людей, которые завидуют Кришне только потому, что в «Бхагавад-гите» Он провозгласил Себя Всевышним и заявил, что на свете нет никого равного Ему или более великого, чем Он. Таким людям не следует рассказывать «Бхагавад-гиту», ибо они все равно ее не поймут. Неверующие люди никогда не смогут понять «Бхагавад-гиту» и Самого Кришну. Тот, кто не постиг Кришну под руководством чистого преданного, не должен даже пытаться комментировать «Бхагавад-гиту».

----------


## VitaliyT

> VitaliyT!
> Умоляю, только не надо всё превращать в черное и белое))) преданные они бывают разных категорий, бывают чистые и не очень)))))))))
> и преданным может быть кто угодно, хоть шудра, хоть женщина)))))
> "если психолог не дает бхкатийогу то он не преданный и не психолог" не смешите, а то по вашему получается, что преданный, это одна из варн!
> ЗЫ
> а если преданный стоматолог, то вместо пломбы он тоже должен бхактийогу предложить?)))


послушайте внимательно что говорит Кришна в Гите. Он четко говорит "преданные". Поймите разницу между тем кто одевает одежды, говорит и т.д. Это не обязательно преданный. Кришна говорит об этом ясно.
Преданный это не обязательно тот кто находится в обществе, где говорят о Кришне. Преданным может быть тот, кто еще до знаний о Гите уже им был. Преданным. Это важно понять.

йа идам парамам гухйам   мад-бхактешв абхидхасйати
бхактим майи парам критва   мам эваишйатй асамшайах

йах - который; идам - эту; парамам - самую; гухйам - сокровенную тайну; мат - Моих; бхактешу - среди преданных; абхидхасйати - объясняет; бхактим - преданное служение; майи - Мне; парам - трансцендентное; критва - исполнив; мам - ко Мне; эва - непременно; эшйати - придет; асамшайах - без сомнения.

*Тот, кто открывает эту высшую тайну Моим преданным, непременно обретет дар чистого преданного служения и в конце жизни вернется ко Мне.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Обычно «Бхагавад-гиту» рекомендуют обсуждать только в кругу преданных, ибо непреданные не способны постичь Кришну и «Бхагавад-гиту». Те, кто отказывается принять Кришну таким, как Он есть, и «Бхагавад-гиту» такой, как она есть, не должны комментировать ее на свой лад, чтобы не попасть в разряд богохульников. «Бхагавад-гиту» нужно объяснять людям, которые готовы признать Кришну Верховной Личностью Бога. Это писание предназначено только для преданных, а не для философов-эмпириков. Однако тот, кто искренне старается объяснить суть «Бхагавад-гиты», не искажая смысла, будет прогрессировать в преданном служении и в конце концов станет чистым преданным Господа. А чистое преданное служение наверняка приведет его домой, к Богу.


Видите, открывает тайну Гиты преданным. Его определение и понимание преданного отличается от того, что мы употребляем часто. Думаю, что нам нужно использовать именно понимание Кришны.

----------


## VitaliyT

Подобное притягивает подобное
Если мы преданные, в понимании Кришны, то мы притягиваем преданных, мы можем отличить одно от другого. Мы проповедуем преданным. Т.к. подобное притягивает подобное.
Это просто естественно.
Но желание просто завлечь как можно больше людей противоречит Гите, тому что говорит Кришна. И то о чем здесь говорил Варган именно это.
Поймите этот момент. 
Нужно просто самим развиваться духовно, проповедовать естественно, без умственных идей. И собственным примером привлекать людей. Тогда результат будет совсем иной, т.к. СК это высшая философия, и она прекрасна.

Психология, хиромантия и прочее это хорошо, аюрведа и т.д. Никто от этого не отказывается. Речь лишь о том, что не нужно затаскивать людей через эти пути, т.к. изначально ложные мотивы и мышление, на котором базируются эти действия. Да, если человек пришел это хорошо. Это замечательно. Но мотивы людей которые это делают не совсем правильные. Понимаете? Пусть каждый глубоко спросит себя, зачем? не на платформе ума, а реально, сердцем, зачем и что он делает. Тогда все встанет на свои места.


Посмотрите как много последствий нежелательных именно этого подхода. Правильные действия не влекут за собой таких последствий. Понимаете?

Правильным было бы сосредоточиться на своем личном прогрессе, вопрошать истинного учителя постоянно об истине. Вот чем нужно заниматься. ПОтом уже все остальное будет само собой, естественно. Нужно идти к своей духовной цели в первую очередь. Спасти себя для начала.

Некоторые же хотят искусственно распространить везде СК. Они не верят в Кришну. Все это порождение материалистичного мышления - гонка, количество, деньги и т.д. Все это вторично по отношению к сути наследия Шрилы Прабхупады.  СК само распространится, естественным образом, если каждый преданный будет как бриллиант среди кучи навоза. Но если преданный то и дело копается в этом навозе, то вряд ли его увидят и поймут.
Просто своим примером нужно показывать что такое СК. Что это значит. Но много ли таких примеров мы видим в обществе преданных? Дело ведь не в обрядах, пении и т.д. Дело в том, какое у Вас мышление, и что Вы несете другим.

Но спорить я не буду. Не для этого я это пишу всё. Кому надо услышит. Другие же будут продолжать отстаивать свои убеждения. Так оно и должно быть.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Если психолог не дают бхакти-йогу, значит, он не преданный и даже не психолог...............
> послушайте внимательно что говорит Кришна в Гите. Он четко говорит "преданные"...................
> Видите, открывает тайну Гиты преданным. Его определение и понимание преданного отличается от того, что мы употребляем часто. Думаю, что нам нужно использовать именно понимание Кришны.


вот и прекрасно, значит правильно делают, что дают ведическую психологию и прочую астрологию, а не "тайну Бхагават Гиты" ибо "что перед свиньями бисер метать"!)))

ЗЫ
всё равно не понял, что вы хотели сказать своей категоричностью))
кто-то предался на 10%, а кто-то на 25%, а кто-то на 95%, и всё это преданные, только разной категории, или сорта, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада!)
........ну, да ладно)))

----------


## Александр.Б

> ...............Понимаете? Пусть каждый глубоко спросит себя, зачем? не на платформе ума, а реально, сердцем....... Понимаете?


сами поймите простую вещь, что глубинный мотив у всех один!!! стать счастливым!!! а поверхностная мотивация меняется с очищением, это чтоб вы знали)))




> Посмотрите как много последствий нежелательных именно этого подхода. Правильные действия не влекут за собой таких последствий. Понимаете?


каких ещё последствий, вы о чём?
но тем не менее, я парирую: как дым сопровождает костёр, так и любые действия в этом мире сопровождаются ошибками! так что опять мимо!))

----------


## VitaliyT

> сами поймите простую вещь, что глубинный мотив у всех один!!! стать счастливым!!! а поверхностная мотивация меняется с очищением, это чтоб вы знали)))
> 
> 
> каких ещё последствий, вы о чём?
> но тем не менее, я парирую: как дым сопровождает костёр, так и любые действия в этом мире сопровождаются ошибками! так что опять мимо!))


постарайтесь уловить смысл между строк. все остальное не имеет смысла.

СЧАСТЬЯ и УСПЕХОВ!
ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## Александр.Б

> постарайтесь уловить смысл между строк.


даже не знаю, смогу ли своими куриными мозгами....

----------


## VitaliyT

> даже не знаю, смогу ли своими куриными мозгами....


Извините, надо бежать. Спасибо за общение. 
Всего доброго. ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## Александр.Б

> Но желание *просто завлечь как можно больше людей* противоречит Гите, тому что говорит Кришна. И то о чем здесь говорил Варган именно это.


хотят ли они просто завлечь или не просто, мы с вами это не можем знать, так что лучше не надо об этом. предположим, что делают они это из сострадания и желания помочь обрести мир и счастье, а также чтобы удовлетворить гуру и Кришну)))
....не знаю, где вы увидели противоречие с Гитой, но Чайтанье Махапрабху это не противоречит: - в каждом городе и деревне!)) а ведь до Него, нас с вами за людей не считали




> Некоторые же *хотят искусственно распространить* везде СК. Они не верят в Кришну.


да, наверное бывает и такое, но в этой теме обсуждается не это)))

VitaliyT, вы тут заскочили весь такой горячий, на своей волне...))))))))

----------


## Варган

> Если не понимаете, значит, надо надо читать книги снова, пока не поймете. 
> 
> Либо пока вам не надо этой темой интересоваться, сознание не готово.


Спасибо, Матаджи, за добрый совет, я обязательно ему последую. 




> Либо возможно даже лишились вы милости преданных на понимание темы. Учитывая, что вы фактически сомневаетесь в старших Вайшнавах, отвечающих на форуме и занятых в том числе и в косвенной проповеди, которым очень и очень многие благодарны.


Я ещё раз прошу прощения и беру себе на голову пыль с лотосных стоп у всех вайшнавов, проповедующих любыми возможными способами. Огромная вам благодарность за это. Всё что я здесь писал - это лишь неудачная и неуклюжая попытка кандидата в неофиты применить к своей личной жизни и в своих  личных решениях принцип гуру-садху-шастры. Смиренно прошу, чтобы вы отнеслись с пониманием, снисхождением и милостиво простили меня.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Подобное притягивает подобное
> Если мы преданные, в понимании Кришны, то мы притягиваем преданных, мы можем отличить одно от другого. Мы проповедуем преданным. Т.к. подобное притягивает подобное.
> Это просто естественно.
> Но желание просто завлечь как можно больше людей противоречит Гите, тому что говорит Кришна. И то о чем здесь говорил Варган именно это.
> Поймите этот момент. .


 Сразу возникает вопрос про санкиртану и харинаму...Как же совместить их с тем, чтобы не проповедовать не преданным? И вообще, с вашим постом?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Чтобы заманить наивных людей на свои тренинги, психологи дают обещания - изменить их карму к лучшему. Но без предания Высшей Личности Шри Кришне - это не возможно.


Предание Высшей Личности Шри Кришне не изменяет карму к лучшему, оно её уничтожает. Что "хорошую", что "плохую". 
А вот помощь психолога вполне себе может помочь человеку карму свою улучшить. Если конечно психолог разбирается в таких категориях...
Карма же это "деятельность и последствия деятельности" вроде как значит. И если человек как-то ориентирован "психологом в теме" на понимание что такое хорошо и что такое плохо в рамках материальных законов, то соответственно и поступать может выборочно и осознанно. Что в свою очередь и может привести к изменению гуна-кармы. 
Другое дело что настоящего удовлетворения духовная душа в мире материи всё равно никогда не получит...
Ну да это собственно для какой нибудь иной темы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но желание просто завлечь как можно больше людей противоречит Гите, тому что говорит Кришна. И то о чем здесь говорил Варган именно это.


Возможно, человек проецирует свои мотивы на других людей? Поэтому возникают подобные сообщения? Это печально.
Завлечь куда-то - этим не занимаются преданные. 
Жаль, что участники обсуждения даже не знают о желаниях Шрилы Прабхупады, который хотел весь мир сделать сознающими Кришну. В том числе постепенной практикой Варнашрамы. 

Для Варгана и Виталия нашлось особая беседа Шрилы Прабхупады:

Прабхупада: Это будет наше превосходное достижение. Это наша миссия. И всему, что у нас есть. Мы должны научить других. Нужда — весь мир… 

Брахмананда Махараджа: Весь мир, Шрила Прабхупада.

Хари-шаури: Несметно.

Прабхупада: Да, несметно.

Тамала Кришна Махараджа: И вы должны вести нас, Шрила Прабхупада.

Прабхупада: Да, я готов, если Кришна позволит мне...


Прабхупада: «Вишая» означает «материальная деятельность», и с одной стороны, вишая чхария, се расе маджия. Человек должен оставить материальную деятельность и обратиться к сознанию Кришны. Это с одной стороны. А с другой стороны, говорит мой Гуру Махараджа: кришна-бхаджане яха хая анукула, вишая балия тьяге таха хая бхула. Если мы бросаем какое-то дело, благоприятное для Кришны, считая его вишаей, это ошибка.

Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Ваша жизнь, Шрила Прабхупада, ваша жизнь — это самая благоприятная во всех трех мирах вещь для распространения сознания Кришны, так что вы не должны бросать ее.

Прабхупада: Так или иначе, Кришна дал нам столько невинных мальчиков. Обучи их, Яшоданандана Махараджа.

Яшоданандана Махараджа: Да, Шрила Прабхупада.

Прабхупада: Как ты — сверхвеликолепно.

Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Мы ваши невинные мальчики, Шрила Прабхупада.

Прабхупада (после паузы): Ради такой цели можно побороться за существование!..

Прабхупада: Нана-шастра-вичаранаика-нипунау.

Брахмананда Махараджа: Шрила Прабхупада, я подумал, что религия Иисуса Христа распространилась по всему миру, а ведь вы более великий, чем Иисус Христос. Ваше учение больше, и ваша мощь значительно превосходит его. Если бы вы смогли оставаться здесь еще много много лет, тогда сознание Кришны непременно распространилось бы на весь мир.

Прабхупада: Я хочу этого.

Брахмананада Махараджа: На самом деле мы можем сделать весь этот мир сознающим Кришну.

Прабхупада: Да, это нетрудно.

Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Вы сказали, что все еще хотите увидеть этот мир, наводненным сознанием Кришны.

Прабхупада: Мы можем сделать это.

Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Шрила Прабхупада, мы выполним в точности все, как вы нас учили.

Прабхупада: Две вещи. Вишая чхария. Материальные мотивы нужно оставить и все — служению Кришне. Что благоприятно, тогда оно …ю
(обрыв) Атрея Риши все делает хорошо. Кто этот Махараджа?

Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Паривраджакачарья Свами.

Прабхупада: Очень хорошо. Прекрасная комбинация.
*
Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Он провел их. Под видом хатха-йоги он дал им бхакти.

Прабхупада: Это проповедь*.

Брахмананда Махараджа: Вы тоже провели нас, Шрила Прабхупада. Когда вы приехали в Нью-Йорк, вы просто пели Харе Кришна и рассказывали Бхагавадгиту. А мы приходили и слушали, а потом вы все отняли. Вы забрали нашу жизнь, все наши деньги, мы оставили семьи. (Все смеются. Прабхупада громче всех.)

*Прабхупада: Есть одно бенгальское выражение: «Войти иголкой, а выйти плугом». Если вы с самого начала скажете: «Я плуг», — то вас никуда не пустят. Скажите: «Я иголка». Таким образом старайтесь служить Кришне. Он даст вам разум. Буддхи-йогам дадами там.* 

_"Последние дни Прабхупады. Дневник."_


Продублирую это в более подходящую для обсуждения тему: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...503#post141503

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шрила Прахупада ясно высказался: 
> "Хари-Шаури: Их идея [идея одной группы преданных] заключалась в том, что мы должны наладить некоторое взаимопонимание с обществом. Они предпочитают *распространять сознание Кришны* с помощью связей с общественностью, налаживания взаимопонимания с обществом, путём формирования хорошего впечатления. Это привлечёт людей, по их мнению.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: В этом случае вы руководствуетесь волей публики, а не волей вашего духовного учителя. Духовный учитель приказал вам распространять книги. «Мы будем это делать» — таково послушание ученика.... Зачем вы сочиняете идеи типа: «Это будет приятно людям»?? Люди могут быть удовлетворены или не удовлетворены — нам это безразлично" (Комнатная беседа – 3 мая 1976, Гонолулу).
> 
> У той группы преданных были благие мотивы - распространение сознания Кришны.
>  Но Шрила Прабхупада это отверг.


Это непростая тема. Мы не можем знать в точности, почему именно отверг Шрила Прабхупада их вполне даже разумные идеи. Возможно, степень желания этих преданных просто распространять книги была не так велика, как хотел Прабхупада. Возможно, они как раз вплотную столкнулись с тем, что к преданным стали настороженно относиться при распространении в аэропортах. И хотели как-то начать все это выправлять. А Шрила Прабхупада как-то не так их понял? 

Впечатление, что речь про группу Сиддхасварупананды. Они так и откололись от ИСККОН еще при Прабхупаде. Этот человек был из более высоких кругов общества, чем большинство учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, и естественно он как-то хотел и в своей среде распространять СК. 

Но эта группа осталась верна Шриле Прабхупаде, и они добились довольно многого. Дочь правой руки их лидера, Туласи Габбард - сенатор США от Гаваев. Она в своих видео-обращениях прямым текстом цитирует "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть", буквально с показом текста. И присягу в сенате США принимала на Гите Прабхупады. Ее речь как политического лидера очень необычна, около 3/4 ее речи - это слово в слово речь Шрилы Прабхупады. Она идет на какие-то компромиссы по сложным темам, и некоторые лидеры ИСККОН ее критикуют, а некоторые очень защищают за ее служение. В общем и целом нельзя не признать их успех с БГ. Вот такая история. 

Мы не можем знать точных причин, почему тогда им так Шрила Прабхупада сказал. В наше время лидеры GBC признают и развивают те же самые идеи PR. В любом случае, Кришна все контролирует.

----------


## Варган

> Впечатление, что речь про группу Сиддхасварупананды.


Хари-Шаури Прабху говорил Шриле Прабхупаде о группе преданных г. Брисбена (Австралия).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Значит, это все тогда витало в воздухе, если разные группы. Запретил ШП возможно потому, что преданные были тогда еще неопытные и действительно не в ту степь их занесло.

----------


## Варган

> Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Паривраджакачарья Свами.
> 
> Прабхупада: Очень хорошо. Прекрасная комбинация.
> *
> Тамала Кришна Махараджа: Он провел их. Под видом хатха-йоги он дал им бхакти.
> 
> Прабхупада: Это проповедь*.
> 
> Брахмананда Махараджа: Вы тоже провели нас, Шрила Прабхупада. Когда вы приехали в Нью-Йорк, вы просто пели Харе Кришна и рассказывали Бхагавадгиту. А мы приходили и слушали, а потом вы все отняли. Вы забрали нашу жизнь, все наши деньги, мы оставили семьи. (Все смеются. Прабхупада громче всех.)


Харе Кришна!

Проповедь Паривраджакачарьи Свами в Тегеране (Иран) через сочетание хатха- и бхакти-йоги  Шрила Прабхупада одобрил также письмом в 1974 году: 

"December 04, 1974

Tehran
My Dear Atreya Rishi das:
Please accept my blessings. I am in due receipt of your letter dated November 18, 1974 with enclosed letter about the restaurant. Why you could not come to India? I had wanted you to come to discuss some matters. Bhagavan dasa also wanted you to come.
Anyway I know the people of Tehran they like hatha yoga very much. I understand Parivrajakacarya Swami is teaching a course combining both hatha and bhakti yoga to attract the people. This is a very good idea. Somehow or other inject the bhakti yoga. That will save them from the degradations of sense gratification.
Regarding the restaurant, what kind of restaurant it will be? The people of Iran are very rich and they can supply money for this purpose.
I hope this meets you in good health.
Your ever well wisher,
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami
ACBS/bs"
Letter to Atreya Rsi -- 4 December, 1974
http://vanisource.org/wiki/Letter_to...December,_1974

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну вот видите, а вы сомневались. 
Всегда надо делать скидку на то, что преданные, кому Прабхупада пишет, при нем были в служении всего-то максимум 10-12 лет, поэтому конечно некоторые и ошибались, и он отчитывал за отклонения, а других благословлял, кто был более опытен. По письмам не всегда поймешь точно, где какие ситуации в подробностях. Но суть видно - вроде бы делают подобное, а одних Прабхупада останавливает, других поддерживает. 

В России лидеры уже имеют опыт около 30-40 лет массовой проповеди, а вообще в мире - 50 лет. Это все-таки не первоначальные 10 лет первых преданных, к которым есть письма.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Проповедь Паривраджакачарьи Свами в Тегеране (Иран) через сочетание хатха- и бхакти-йоги  Шрила Прабхупада одобрил также письмом в 1974 году: 
> 
> "December 04, 1974
> 
> Tehran
> My Dear Atreya Rishi das:
> Please accept my blessings. I am in due receipt of your letter dated November 18, 1974 with enclosed letter about the restaurant. Why you could not come to India? I had wanted you to come to discuss some matters. Bhagavan dasa also wanted you to come.
> ...


ЗдОрово! А может кто-то перевести хоть несколько основных выводов Прабхупады?
Думаю, что надо сознательно искать то, что Прабхупада говорил о подобной "косвенной" проповеди и собирать все воедино (например тут http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...503#post141503). Это будет полезно для общества вайшнавов.
Возможно, в фолио уже что-то есть? К сожалению, без знания языка мне это недоступно))

----------


## Anna

> Проповедь Паривраджакачарьи Свами в Тегеране (Иран) через сочетание хатха- и бхакти-йоги  Шрила Прабхупада одобрил также письмом в 1974 году:


Это важное уточнение, что дело было в Иране. Прабхупада одобрил косвенную проповедь именно там, т.е. с учетом места. Ведь в тех краях за прямую проповедь сажают в тюрьму или казнят, чего не скажешь про Россию или Германию.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это важное уточнение, что дело было в Иране. Прабхупада одобрил косвенную проповедь именно там, т.е. с учетом места. Ведь в тех краях за прямую проповедь сажают в тюрьму или казнят, чего не скажешь про Россию или Германию.


А в России и Германии подобна проповедь была запрещена Прабхупадой?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это важное уточнение, что дело было в Иране. Прабхупада одобрил косвенную проповедь именно там, т.е. с учетом места. Ведь в тех краях за прямую проповедь сажают в тюрьму или казнят, чего не скажешь про Россию или Германию.


Похоже на то, потому что обычно Шрила Прабхупада весьма резко высказывался против практики хатха-йоги, защищая своих начинающих последователей от мешанины в сознании. 

____________________

Интересно, почему эта тема вызывает такой резонанс. Разве она не касается только лидеров, которые устраивают свои программы, как профессионалы в своих сферах деятельности? Или в ятрах чрезмерно рекламируют среди преданных косвенные лекции за деньги посещать, и это задевает Прабхупада-нуг? 

Профессиональная деятельность духовных лидеров так сбивает прихожан с толку? они беспокоятся, что огромные деньги брахманы на этом зарабатывают? 
В чем проблема-то?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А может кто-то перевести хоть несколько основных выводов Прабхупады?


Вы бы научились пользоваться автопереводчиком (только для себя, не выкладывая здесь этих авто-переводов), для того чтобы суть ухватить, этого вполне достаточно, чем каждый раз просить 

https://translate.google.ru/#auto/ru/

----------


## Варган

Если есть ссылка на англоязычный сайт, то можно сразу адрес сайта вводить в окошко Гугл-Переводчика -  и вся страница переведётся, вот так: Письмо Атрейа Риши (Гугл-перевод)
И потом можно ходить там по переведённой Гуглом копии сайта http://vanisource.org - всё будет уже переведено, команда преданных выложила в сеть, наверное, всё Фолио Bhaktivedanta Vedabase :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Читать эти русские машинные переводы невозможно. Существует культура речи. Сама структура речи тесно связана со структурой мышления. Исковерканный язык приведет к исковерканному сознанию. Может быть, для какой-то семьи языков искажения при машинном переводе с английского минимальны, но не для русского.

Подобное допустимо только для перевода каких-нибудь интернет-магазинов. Но не для развития нормального духовного сознания. Программисты сделали свое дело, но это не то, что нужно нормальному человеку, уважающему себя и свою способность мыслить ясно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если есть ссылка на англоязычный сайт, то можно сразу адрес сайта вводить в окошко Гугл-Переводчика -  и вся страница переведётся, вот так: Письмо Атрейа Риши (Гугл-перевод)
> И потом можно ходить там по переведённой Гуглом копии сайта http://vanisource.org - всё будет уже переведено, команда преданных выложила в сеть, наверное, всё Фолио Bhaktivedanta Vedabase


Спасибо большое, благодаря этому переводу, письмо нашлось в сети:



Письма Шрилы Прабхупады. Проповедь на Западе 

Глава 4: Сравнительная философия . Текст 4FBE
Атрея-Риши-дасу @ Bombay @ 4 декабря 1974 


74-12 Я знаю, что людям в Тегеране очень нравится хатха-йога. Я понял, что Паривраджакачарья Свами проводит курсы, в которых совмещает хатха-йогу и бхакти-йогу, чтобы привлечь людей. Это очень хорошая идея. Так или иначе пробудить интерес к бхакти-йоге. Это не даст людям погрязнуть в чувственном наслаждении.(ПШП Атрея-Риши-дасу, 4 декабря 1974) 
 http://gitabase.com/rus/LTRS/30/4/4FBE

Поскольку люди во всем мире склонны "погрязнуть в чувственном наслаждении", и Шрила Прабхупада не оговаривает, что это подходит только для Тегерана, то можно сделать вывод, что такую проповедь, которая "*так или иначе пробудит интерес к бхакти-йоге*", он считал "*очень хорошей идеей*"!

----------


## Варган

> Так или иначе пробудить интерес к бхакти-йоге.


В оригинале  Шрила Прабхупада пишет более сильно и определённо: "Так или иначе впрыскивайте [в мозги] бхакти-йогу".

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Гурудев говорил, что в США все клубы йоги давно курируются преданными. Ниша занята, так сказать. Там много ищущих людей, готовых услышать о Бхакти. Он сетовал, что в России это развито в очень малой степени. Во всяком случае, у нас в городе, преданные к йогам (и наоборот) не имеют отношения. Хотя они зовут к себе. Для лекции какой-нибудь, для раздачи прасада, готовы сотрудничать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Мне понравился пример, который привел Б.В.Госвами Махарадж о том, как не надо "конспирироваться" в нашей "косвенной" проповеди:

(фрагмент)" Что меня также очень сильно ранит в наших попытках подать ведическую культуру определенным образом (или даже не только в наших попытках, а в целом в попытках людей популяризировать ведическую культуру) – это когда в попытках привлечь людей мы скрываем самое важное, что есть.
В ведической культуре самое важное – это ее духовная составляющая. То есть, чем бы человек ни занимался, с чего бы ни начался его интерес к этому – у всего этого есть духовное ядро, духовная основа. В конце концов, самое ценное, что у нас есть – любовь к Богу. Именно любовь к Богу, а не «божественная любовь». Ну не нравится мне термин «божественная любовь»! «У меня – божественная любовь!» К кому? К себе? Или к кому? Любовь к Богу! Бог – личность, и любовь к Богу – это очень конкретная вещь, основа всего. В конце концов, это основа аюрведы, астрологии, йоги… Если «докопаться» до конца, то все это лишь подготавливает человека к тому, чтобы он понял, что есть самое ценное. И в своих попытках как-то замаскировать, завуалировать все это мы идем слишком далеко.
Как один из здесь сидящих преданных рассказывал мне свой долгий путь – как он (как всегда, через Олега Геннадьевича Торсунова) заинтересовался ведической культурой. То есть, сначала он долго пытался понять: откуда все это?! Он понял, что откуда-то он все это знает, но непонятно, откуда. Потом он понял: из Вед. Потом он долго пытался понять, что это за Веды вообще и откуда это все… То есть, ему года три понадобилось, прежде чем он понял, что это, оказывается, «Харе Кришна». То есть, это высший пилотаж конспирации.
 То есть, настолько законспирировано все, что даже человек, который хочет, никак не может «докопаться» до источника этого всего.
Я понимаю, почему это возникло, понимаю, что наша репутация оставляет желать лучшего, но именно поэтому мне хочется, чтобы наша репутация все-таки улучшилась и чтобы люди не шарахались от слов «Харе Кришна» и не воспринимали это как некую убогую секту, которая свысока смотрит на всех остальных и того и гляди совершит массовые самоубийства.
То есть, это огромная сфера, и, в общем-то, каждый из вас может на своем месте, на своем уровне внести свой вклад в это. Это, в сущности, означает, что, с одной стороны, мы должны нормально, очень правильно общаться с другими людьми, сохранять достоинство традиции, которую мы несем и представляем, а с другой – не пытаться ущемить достоинство людей, с которыми мы общаемся."

_Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Даршан для учеников, Москва, 15.08.15_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Комментарий Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами с 23-ей минуты

----------


## Варган

> Комментарий Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами с 23-ей минуты


Огромное спасибо. Я всё послушал. Понял свои ошибки. Ещё раз смиренно прошу прощения у всех преданных за критику.

----------


## Варган

Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа делится очень глубокими размышлениями по этой теме - http://www.saranagati.ru/addresses/2...42--2015-.html

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Огромное спасибо. Я всё послушал. Понял свои ошибки. Ещё раз смиренно прошу прощения у всех преданных за критику.


Спасибо вам большое прабху. 
Вы побудили глубоко предметно обсудить эту важную тему. 
Согласно традиции надо выражать не согласие всем чтобы углубить понимание.
Продолжайте это делать у вас это хорошо получается.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Спасибо вам большое прабху. 
> Вы побудили глубоко предметно обсудить эту важную тему. 
> Согласно традиции надо выражать не согласие всем чтобы углубить понимание.
> Продолжайте это делать у вас это хорошо получается.


ЭЗОТЕРИЧЕСКАЯ ЛАБУДА И ПРОЧИЕ БЛАГОГЛУПОСТИ.
Увы, иногда проповедники ведической культуры, которых с каждым днем становится все больше и больше, пичкают свою аудиторию всевозможными рецептами счастливой жизни «по Ведам», забывая упомянуть, что материальное счастье, здоровье, деньги, успех и даже счастливая семейная жизнь никакой конечной ценности не имеют и нужны только для того, чтобы человек мог без лишних помех сосредоточиться на духовной практике. При этом они к месту и не к месту упоминают некие абстрактные Веды, в которых, если верить им, в основном содержится всякая эзотерическая лабуда, сомнительные истины, почерпнутые из Нью-эйджевских источников, и прочие благоглупости.
Когда речь заходит о религии, то некоторые из них стыдливо опускают глаза и повторяют какую-нибудь версию знаменитого Вивеканандовского утверждения йата мат тата патх – мол, все пути одинаково хороши и все ведут к Богу. «Бхагавад-гита» из универсальной науки о Боге превращается в индуистское писание, которое читали Лев Толстой и Альберт Эйнштейн. Бхакти перечисляется через запятую в ряду других «духовных практик», причем обязательно с добавлением слова йога («йога божественной любви»).
Давайте спросим себя, как часто мы говорим на публичных лекциях, что настоящая любовь – это бесконечное служение, основанное на смирении и терпении? Для повторения мы предлагаем своим слушателям широкий ассортимент всевозможных молитв и мантр на все случаи жизни, начиная с молитвы Оптинских старцев и кончая ом намах шивайа, и в конце никогда не забываем дать адрес своего сайта и пригласить людей подписываться на наши рассылки.
Конечно же, я утрирую. Но только до какой-то степени. Спору нет, очень многие популяризаторы ведической культуры дают людям много важных и хороших знаний. Честь им за это и хвала. Некоторые из них реально очень хотят привести людей к Шриле Прабхупаде. И все же, если бы картина в целом сильно отличалась от нарисованной мною, то ИСККОН давно стал бы пользоваться в обществе репутацией авторитетной духовной организации, несущей миру высшие истины, а «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» занимали бы гораздо более почетное место и не выглядели бы такими девственно новыми на книжных полках новых преданных (знаю не понаслышке – в их квартирах мне часто приходится бывать).
Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
полностью здесь - http://www.saranagati.ru/…/2013-04-0...42--2015-.html

----------


## Сандра

психологи не могут изменить чужую карму. никто не может изменить чужую карму.
Но психологи могут натолкнуть человека на правильный путь, на хорошую мысль и человек может что-то поменять в своей карме. Наша карма меняется в ту или иную сторону каждую секунду.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Всем поклоны! На самом деле психологи могут подсказать человеку, занимающему не свое положение в  варнашраме, методы определения СВОЕГО положения. Для этого они должны понимать систему варн и ашрамов, которая способна обеспечить наиболее комфортное положение для духовного и материального процветания и вывести мотивированного преданного или просто материалиста на путь чистого преданного служения Кришне.

----------


## Варган

РАЗВИТИЕ ЖЕНСТВЕННОСТИ - ЭТО ПРОСТО ВЫГОДНЫЙ ДЛЯ ПСИХОЛОГОВ-БИЗНЕСМЕНОВ МИФ. НЕ БОЛЕЕ ТОГО

"Бывают мифы семейные, телевизионные, духовные. Бывают мифы психологические. Сейчас психология популярна, и надо понимать, что довольно много людей находится под влиянием этих мифов. Миф развития женственности – очень известный миф. Все кто интересуется психологией, даже те, кто не интересуется, как-то сходят с ума сейчас по этой теме.

Это не просто миф, это серьезная финансовая структура. Способ финансово существовать за счет женщин. Поэтому мне это очень не нравится. Эксплуатировать женщин, детей стариков, больных - это не очень правильное настроение. Мне захотелось по этому поводу немного высказаться, так как мужчины должны защищать женщин, детей стариков. Женщинам сейчас внушается, что они решат все свои проблемы, если разовьют в себе какую-то мистическую женственность. […]

ЖЕНСТВЕННОСТЬ – ЭТО ВЕРНОСТЬ МУЖУ

Что же такое женственность с точки зрения философии? Женственность – это верность. Так Кришна объясняет гопи: каков долг женщины. Он подчеркнул, что жена обязана служить мужу, даже если у него скверный характер, даже если он не очень богат и удачлив, даже если он стар или из-за тяжелой жизни превратился в калеку. Каково бы ни было состояние мужа, женщина не должна разводиться с ним, если хочет после смерти вознестись на высшие планеты. Он не говорит, что надо развивать женственность. Он говорит, что надо сохранять верность и продолжать служить своему мужу. Вот как Кришна объяснял гопи путь женщины: будь верной своему мужу, что бы с ним ни происходило. Вот оно – понимание женственности с точки зрения духовной философии. Если мы надеемся на женственность, то, когда ситуация не улучшится, а только ухудшится, это будет просто поводом для развода, вот и все. «Что же он такой тупой? Я такая вся женственная, а он такой тупой, не может понять мою великую женскую природу?» Общество тоже осуждает женщину, которая разводится с мужем. То есть последствия весьма плачевны. Попытка как-то уйти от исполнения своего семейного долга, любая такая попытка она в принципе запрещена в духовной философии и приводит к очень плачевным результатам. Вот она женственность: быть верной. […]

ОСНОВНОЙ ГРЕХ КОНСУЛЬТАНТОВ

В этом мире столько ложных надежд. А современная психология зачастую еще и добавляет этих ложных надежд. Только у нас появилось ясное понимание своего духовного пути, как нам опять дают какие-то параллельные дороги, которые идут в тупик. Ни к чему не приводят. Только воруют время. Самое что ни на есть коварное воровство со всех сторон. Очень похоже даже иногда на грабеж. Воровство – это значит, что у нас воруется жизнь, воруется человеческое тело, воруется разум, воруется наш путь. Все воруется. Это очень ценная вещь. Человеческая жизнь описывается, как самое ценное, что есть в этой жизни. Человеческая жизнь должна быть направлена на духовное развитие.

Вместо этого нам рекомендуют заниматься какими-то временными материальными способами улучшения своей жизни. Причем никакого улучшения не проходит в результате, это иллюзия. Проблема материального мира это то, что человек думает, что если он добавит чего-то материального, то это тут же решит его проблемы. Проблема не в том, что нужно что-то добавить, а в том, чтобы понять свой путь. Когда я опять скатываюсь на половую жизнь, а размышления о мужественности и женственности – это не что иное как половая жизнь, то мы просто теряем свой путь, свое время. Такое драгоценное время. Секунду человеческой жизни не вернешь за все деньги.

В этом основной грех консультантов. Если он сбивает человека с пути духовного развития, и рекомендует ему какие-то материальные методы, то в этом случае он не просто развлекается своими методиками. Нет. Он совершает реальный грех. Он не дает человеку возможность дойти до конца его пути. Это воровство. Это все равно, что мы едем на вокзал, а у нас украли билет с паспортом. […]

СИЛА НЕ В СВЯТОМ ИМЕНИ, А В ПРАВИЛЬНО ЗАВЯЗАННОЙ КОСЕ. ЭТО ОБМАН

Мы уже нашли свой путь, нашли какое-то понимание, уже идем по этому пути, и тут кто-то вводит нас в это искушение. Это не что иное как искушение. Понимаете? Потому что очень легко развивать женственность, носи красивые юбочки, дома цветочки везде расставляй, пой песенки, расчесывайся подольше. Надо просто долго расчесываться. Все это проще чем избавляться от жадности, гнева, вожделения, зависти. Как трудно от всего этого избавляться. Пробовали? Ничего не получается, заметили? Избавляешься, избавляешься, а оно все как родное с утра. Чуть-чуть не поел – уже гневаешься. Чуть-чуть себя из рук выпустил, все опять возвращается. Над этим трудно работать. Нужно реально напрягаться всю свою жизнь от рассвета до заката, чтобы очистить свое сердце.

И тут приходит добрый психолог и говорит, что просто подольше расчесывайся у зеркала и все твои вопросы будут решены. Потому что сила в расческе! Сила ни в гуру, ни в шастрах, ни в Святом Имени, сила, в правильно завязанной косе! Понимаете? Конечно, кажется, очень перспективно, действительно, что я так мучаюсь, нужно просто косу правильно завязать. Это обман! Да хоть как ты косу завяжи, ничего с твоей завистью, жадностью, гневом и вожделением не произойдет. Они только посмеются над всем этим. Женственная девушка будет с абсолютно теми же вожделением, гневом, жадностью и всеми остальными пороками.

Не хотелось бы об этом говорить, но в Ведах… Я так тихонько скажу, чтобы никто не обижался. Когда женщина внешне красива, а внутри не работает над собой, в ведах ей дается определение: змея… Я прошу прощения, я не виноват. Но главное не над внешним видом работать. Также в Ведах говорится, что если мужа рядом нет, то нельзя быть очень красивой. Нужно быть простой. Нельзя слишком радоваться, когда мужа рядом нет. Нельзя слишком разодеваться. Нужно быть попроще".

Патита Павана дас (Вячелав Олегович Рузов), цикл лекций «Мифы психологии», фрагмент лекции «Миф развития женственности»

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Так про между прочим: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...10&page=32#630

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Преданные! Тут очень большая тема на много страниц. В основном мы обсуждаем, иногда спорим, но не пытаемся подвести итог, придти к общему знаменателю. Я хочу вам кое-что написать. Мне бы и в голову никогда не пришло как-либо критиковать психологию или психотерапию, если бы я не столкнулся с этими малоприятными явлениями на практике в собственной жизни. Также не думайте, пожалуйста, что мне доставляет много удовольствия писать текстовые "простыни". Но я вынужден это сделать. 

Конечно же, психология и / или психотерапия тоже имеет место быть в современном мире. Мы же не фанаты. Всему свое время, место, и так далее. Но есть один нюанс. По возможности методики психологии и / или психотерапии следует НЕ применять в общении с преданными. Коучинг, НЛП, эриксоновский или разговорный гипноз, системное моделирование и т.д., т.п. Возможно все это местами и применимо в общении с карми. Может быть у нас есть какой-то бизнес, или нечто вроде этого, и, общаясь с людьми в тамасе и раджасе, невозможно совсем обойтись без подобных манипулятивных техник. Но вот в общении с преданными этого уж точно следует избегать... Это УЖАСНО портит отношения, даже если я и думаю, что применяю подобное якобы с благими намерениями! (А знаете ли, дорогие мои, что если я обладаю еще и способностью к астральной проекции и вхождению в тела иных живых существ, то подстройку посредством разговорного гипноза, для НЛП и пр. можно делать еще и на любом расстоянии? Но, впрочем, не будем об этом...)

А если человек на протяжении уже длительного времени САМ ПРОСИТ, чтобы относительно него прекратили применять такие вот методы, то я уже и тем более должен их отменить и искать какие-то иные способы решения проблемы... Мне следует уважать желания человека и его свободу воли, а не подавлять ее под видом того, что я лучше него знаю, что ему нужно. Иначе по факту я действую не как бхакта, а как шакта - или, сказать проще, черный маг. Конечно же, я знаю и уверен в том, что внутри мы не такие. Сами преданные - хорошие, и желание помочь человеку - тоже очень благородное и возвышенное. Но вот те методы, которыми я пытаюсь сделать это, могут быть, говоря мягко, не самыми совершенными. От желания оказать человеку помощь отказываться не нужно! Но нужно отказаться от самих методик, которые нельзя отнести к подходящим. 

Даже если речь идет о преданном, который младше, неопытный, не соблюдает пока что строго тот или иной принцип - все равно, я должен стараться избегать применения относительно него подобного рода техник. Ведь он - преданный! Изначальный гуру находится в сердце каждого живого существа, и говорить он может тоже через кого угодно - кого сочтет нужным, вне зависимости от возраста и опыта его нынешнего тела. И более того. Если я пытаюсь применять подобные методики относительно младшего, не думая и не заботясь о том, нравится ли это ему самому и хочет ли он того, то этим самым я даю право на то, что относительно меня по карме в свое время применят то же самое. Причем применит это тот, от кого я подобного наименее ожидаю, - например мой гурудев. Он тоже не будет спрашивать, нравится мне или нет то, что он со мной решит сделать, и соответствует ли это моим желаниям. Он просто сделает, не спрашивая, - и все. 

Если я не ошибаюсь, то, скажем, тот же Радханатх Махарадж не одобряет применения подобного рода техник и методик. Следовательно, если я являюсь последователем Радханатха Махараджа, я должен тоже избегать применения подобного. (Сам я не являюсь учеником указанного Махараджа, просто привел его как пример, - и он, причем, не один, кто не одобряет такого рода психо-техник.) В своем общении с преданными (хотя бы  с преданными, это необходимый минимум!) мы должны стараться быть искренними и непосредственными. Если же я пытаюсь воздействовать на человека посредством гипнотических установок его подсознанию, то могу ли я таковым являться? Вряд ли. 

Когда Шрилу Прабхупаду спрашивали, не гипноз ли все это, а он шутил, говоря: "Если и гипноз, то это хороший гипноз" - он не имел в виду никакого гипноза в прямом смысле, он просто по-доброму отшучивался. Шрила Прабхупада всегда уважал свободу воли и желания живого существа, потому что и Сам Кришна их уважает. Кришна хочет, чтобы мы вернулись к Нему, но Он ведь не проводит с нами гипноз и не дает нашему подсознанию установку, нечто вроде: "ВЕРНИСЬ КО МНЕ, Я ТЕБЕ СКАЗАЛ!" Ведь Он не делает подобного, правда?  :smilies:  Он оставляет это право за нами. Поэтому и Его преданные и преданные Его преданных тоже должны стараться избегать подобных вещей. 

Вы можете говорить мне что угодно, называть меня кем угодно и обвинять в субъективизме, это ваше право. Но преданные - это те, кто в отношениях друг с другом действуют из любви (ХОТЯ БЫ ДРУГ С ДРУГОМ для начала!) А манипулятивные техники относятся не к любви, а к силе - просто силе не грубой, а тонкой ее разновидности. Что не делает еще ее любовью. Наиболее важное место в жизни даже обычного человека занимают именно отношения с окружающими, что уже говорить о преданных? Ведь у нас персональная философия, и отношения мы должны ценить выше всего остального. Так зачем же их портить? ИМХО мы должны стараться их улучшать. Легко уступать тому, кто старше и влиятельнее меня. Трудно - тому, кто слабее и неопытнее, даже если через него, может быть, и говорится что-либо путевое. 

Искренне ваш,
с наилучшими пожеланиями,
бх. Вячеслав

P.S. Я очень вас прошу - простите меня, пожалуйста, если задел кого-либо за живое. Но я вынужден был это написать. На мой скромный взгляд мы должны учиться верить в Кришну, а не в собственные силы, и также учиться сотрудничать, а не конкурировать друг с другом. Ведь мы все движемся к одной цели.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Эх, преданные... какая я падшая личность! Только о себе и говорю.

Дома у меня есть кошка. Я знаю, что это против дхармы, но возможности ее определить жить в ее среду обитания пока нет. Так вот, младше нее для меня нет уже никого. Она - моя младшая. И что же я стал делать? Я стал отрабатывать на ней приемы гипноза! (Естественно, что я хотел ей П О М О Ч Ь !) Дай, думаю, потренируюсь? Стал давать ей установки, затем давал установки на забывание того, что я ей давал, и т.д., и т.п. Это при том, что кошка уже почти год жалобно маукает и по-кошачьи просит меня прекратить заниматься безобразием, и начать наконец уважать ее хоть и кошачье, но достоинство. Что у нее тоже есть свобода воли. Я ее слушаю, но не слушаюсь. По закону кармы за это у меня могут отнять слух. Уже физически.

Что же вы думаете, покаялся ли я? Подумал ли я, что через кошкино тело ко мне обращается хотя бы сердобольный садху (о Кришне, который в сердце каждого, уже и молчу, ох...) Нет, совесть моя пропустила это. Есть ли она у меня вообще, пока что? Сомневаюсь. 

Так вот, преданные. Это все лирика. А суровая правда жизни в том, что сегодня ночью я напился 40 мл спиртовой настойки. Это же чуть-чуть, правда? Совсем немножечко... Это почти не падение, да? В особенности если доктор не против. (Психологи и психотерапевты, слышал, часто рекомендуют своим подопечным принимать по 50 мл спиртовых напитков - давление понизить, стресс снять.) Это же для здоровья, ведь правда? А здоровье мы бережем для Кришны. Значит можно... 

Но все же при этом я вспомнил также и то, что я  Н Е  С М О Г У  избавиться от остатков своих дурных привычек, тенденции к которым живут в моем подсознании, пока не научусь  У В А Ж А Т Ь  М Л А Д Ш И Х  и  И Х  С В О Б О Д У  В О Л И  И  Ж Е Л А Н И Я ! Воздерживаться механическим образом от дурных привычек какое-то время я смогу, это может длиться и многими годами. Как было у меня. Но если я не научусь уважать младших - мне конец. И я могу даже попасть в ад. Чего никому из нас, дорогие преданные, не желаю.

...Или же, что вероятнее, если я не уважаю свободу воли другого человека, то со временем в моей жизни появится тот, кто не станет уважать  М О Ю  свободу воли. И будет мне ой как весело, дай Боже мне Харе Кришна до конца жизни  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Будь она проклята, эта психология и психотерапия. Не люди - нет. Люди хорошие. Они души, которых любит Кришна. Я проклинаю именно саму эту профессию - психолог и психотерапевт. 

Желаю, чтобы эти профессии исчезли с лица земли. Вообще. Полностью. И в особенности - в среде преданных. Как можно быстрее, причем. А людям, которые зарабатывают ими на жизнь и помощь преданным, по карме послались возможности намного больше. Чтобы им дались такие профессии, которые приносят денег во много раз больше. А тем, кто практикует это как любители - и тем более. Чтобы у них было денег еще больше. И они не делали свои гипнозы с НЛП, подстройки и настройки.

Гори эта психотерапия в аду. И психотестинги. И психотренинги. И НЛП, и разговорный и эриксоновский гипноз. И подстройки, и настройки, и установки, и внушения. Как же мне это все надоело! Гори оно все в пекле!!! Не те, кто их проводит. Нет. И не те, над кем это проводят. А сами эти процедуры, которые часто просто взрывают людям мозг. 

Желаю, чтобы ниже пекла все эти адские методики не упали. Это было бы слишком легко. Хоть и демоны, и наги тоже нуждаются в проповеди, но я не желаю ни одному преданному туда попасть. А вот сами методики - пускай идут к чертям. Людям же, которые их практикуют, и с которыми практикуют, я желаю крепкого здоровья - в особенности, чтобы было здорово сердце (но для этого ведь я не должен ранить сердца окружающих - особенно тех, кто морально, да и физически слабее меня). Если я буду продолжать ранить сердца, то у меня нет шансов. Но я желаю все же всем нам - всем, повторюсь, крепкого здоровья, долголетия, которые бы позволили посвятить себя преданному служению еще больше, нежели сейчас. И много денег. Я желаю, чтобы всем, кто лишится профессии психолога или психотерапевта, по судьбе пришли такие огромные суммы, дабы они не заботились о пропитании до конца дней своих тел и еще помогали остальным, нуждающимся преданным. 

Пускай чей-то злой язык сравнит меня с маленьким сыном брахмана из 1 Песни ШБ, который проклял Махараджа Парикшита. Я не обижусь, поверьте. Я еще хуже него, потому что у меня даже мистической силы нет. Но будь проклята именно сама психология и психотерапия - ВСЯ! Не люди, нет. А эти адские методики. Гори они в аду! Как же они меня достали. Как же они меня замучили такой "помощью". Я еле сижу за стулом. Еще немного - и от подобной помощи у меня просто опухнет головной мозг.

В названии термина психология "психо" - это не душа, нет. Это УМ. Как в Библии - душой по ошибке называют тонкое тело. Так и тут. И это ужасно - перепутать с умом даже разум, не говоря уже о душе. Может я не могу пока видеть душу в человеке, но РАЗУМ ведь у меня сильный! И я должен этим сильным разумом не бить сердца окружающих, не ранить их, а просто отпустить. Оставить в покое и помогать физически, не более. Продуктами, деньгами, но не психотерапией. Я не квалифицирован для того, чтобы мне помогали таким сложным методом. Я гожусь лишь для того, чтобы меня кормили прасадом и помогали материально, не более. Вытерпеть же психотерапию - это могут только возвышенные души, Парамахамсы. Я не таков, я падший. Я привязан к женщинам и интоксикации, а значит психотерапия - не для меня.

Дорогие мои преданные, я очень вас прошу. Крайне. Старайтесь не применять всего этого в нашей среде - в особенности если вас со слезами на глазах просят прекратить. Особенно если это еще вчерашний ребенок. Будьте милосердны. Если я милостив к чьему-то сердцу, то Кришна сохранит и сердце мое. Но если я разбиваю сердце другого - тем более более слабого, менее опытного, то этим самым я сам себе наношу по своему сердцу удар. Сам себя в него бью, сам себя довожу до инфаркта. Преданные, я никому не желаю подобного. Я желаю вам, чтобы вы все были здоровы не только духовно, но и материально. Чтобы и ваши физиологические тела не болели, а не только сердца.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Да, обзывайте меня кем хотите. Говорите о мне вызывающе. Кто я такой, чтобы меня прославляли по за глаза? Я падшая душа, и не достоин ничего большего. Но я должен был это сказать.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Забыл написать самое главное.

Если же подобные методы лечения используются с искренним желанием помочь человеку, но они ему не подходят, то пускай же Кришна научит нас каким-то ДРУГИМ, более подходящим методам помощи и лечения! Ведь Он может все, нужно больше на Него полагаться. Если даже такой человек как я начинает уже это потихоньку осознавать, то что уже говорить преданным с серьезным опытом...

IMHO.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Судя по количеству (и качеству) писанины в некоторых темах, многие тут страдают интернет зависимостью - психическим расстройством, порождённым неспособностью реализовать себя в реальной жизни и требующим лечения у опытных клинических психологов.

----------


## Варган

Привожу скриншот своей личной переписки с человеком, который 2 года слушал лекции уважаемых ведических психологов, фамилии затёрты.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Привожу скриншот своей личной переписки с человеком, который 2 года слушал лекции уважаемых ведических психологов,


А вы напомните этому человеку, что, если он является учеником Шрилы Прабхупады , то его обязанностью является следовать наставлениям Ачарьи, а не наставлениям каждого встречного. Сейчас нет "ведических" психологов, поскольку никто не знает Веды. Разве Шрила Прабхупада где-то говорил, что существует такое понятие, как развод? Или в Шримад-Бхагаватам есть примеры, когда мужья бросают жену и детей? Современные психологи-преданные могут обучать лишь психологии, описанной в Шримад-Бхагаватам , тогда они квалифицированны.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_   Когда мы совершаем церемонию бракосочетания в нашем обществе, мы заставляем мужа обещать, что он будет заботится о девушке всю жизнь. И девушка соглашается служить молодому человеку всю жизнь. Такого понятия как развод не существует.

----------


## Варган

> А вы напомните этому человеку, что, если он является учеником Шрилы Прабхупады , то его обязанностью является следовать наставлениям Ачарьи, а не наставлениям каждого встречного.


Так дело в том, что этот человек не ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, он просто слушал лекции лекторов косвенной проповеди на протяжении 2 лет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так дело в том, что этот человек не ученик Шрилы Прабхупады.


О, тогда у него нет шансов распутаться. Разве только вы дадите ему книги Прабхупады.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

   Я хотел бы попросить вас простить меня за мои жесткие, а местами возможно и жестокие слова, которые я писал относительно психологии и психотерапии выше. Сейчас я уже расплачиваюсь за нанесенные оскорбления... (Да и писал уже фактически под влиянием настигнувших меня реакций.) Поймите, что многое из написанного не имеет в себе злого умысла. Мне было и есть просто очень больно на сердце, нужно было как-то это выразить. Ситуация у меня довольно сложная, долго и нет нужды описывать ее детально и публично.

   Через недолгое время доберусь, возможно, до наших местных преданных физически и тогда уже процесс выздоровления пойдет в более легком и приятном русле. Простите еще раз меня, падшую душу. Гордый глупец - что тут еще добавишь? Только о себе и думаю, и даже пишу.

   Ваш слуга,
   Вячеслав (из Украины)

----------


## Дамир

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
> 
>    Я хотел бы попросить вас простить меня за мои жесткие, а местами возможно и жестокие слова, которые я писал относительно психологии и психотерапии выше. Сейчас я уже расплачиваюсь за нанесенные оскорбления... (Да и писал уже фактически под влиянием настигнувших меня реакций.) Поймите, что многое из написанного не имеет в себе злого умысла. Мне было и есть просто очень больно на сердце, нужно было как-то это выразить. Ситуация у меня довольно сложная, долго и нет нужды описывать ее детально и публично.
> 
>    Через недолгое время доберусь, возможно, до наших местных преданных физически и тогда уже процесс выздоровления пойдет в более легком и приятном русле. Простите еще раз меня, падшую душу. Гордый глупец - что тут еще добавишь? Только о себе и думаю, и даже пишу.
> 
>    Ваш слуга,
>    Вячеслав (из Украины)


Вячеслав, вселенная не настолько жестока, чтобы наказывать Вас за то, что Вы здесь написали.
Причинно-следственная связь тянется с нами с незапамятных времён. Никто Вам точно ни скажет, за что именно сейчас Вас скажем придавило.
Однозначно ни за тексты оставленные Вами здесь на форуме !

----------


## Варган

ГУРУ ОБЯЗАН НЕ ПРОПОВЕДОВАТЬ ВЫДУМАННУЮ СТРЯПНЮ

"Ниже перечислены минимальные качества, необходимые для одобрения как дикша-гуру в ИСККОН:

Обязательные требования:
...
7. Обязан проповедовать без выдуманной стряпни и строго в соответствии с парампарой, со знанием шастр, прочно основанным на сиддханте, то есть заключительной истине". 
...
(Резолюция ДжиБиСи февраль 2010 года).

"The following are the minimum qualifications necessary to be approved as a diksa-guru in ISKCON: 

Mandatory Qualifications:

7. Must preach without concoction and strictly according to the parampara, with sastric knowledge grounded firmly in siddhanta, or conclusive truth".

GBC resolution 
SRI MAYAPUR DHAM, FEBRUARY 6 – 17, 2010
http://gbc.iskcon.org/2012/02/02/2010/

----------


## Варган

> Что касается "неавторитетных" методов проповеди, то это уже ваша трактовка, т.к. если человек становится преданным через психологию или астрологию, значит, метод авторитетен.


Примите мои поклоны! 

А если человек становится преданным через клуб Ladies night или стриптиз-клуб, то эти методы сразу становятся авторитетными и перестают быть утпатой (беспокойством в трансцендентной сфере)? Разве не воля духовного авторитета, ссылающегося на авторитетный источник, делает что-то авторитетным?

Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж рассказывает о том, почему Шрила Прабхупада отрицательно относился к косвенной проповеди и запрещал её (со ссылками на шастры!):

----------


## Варган

> В ШБ 2.9.36 Кришна говорит Брахме: «Тот, кто ищет высшую Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога, должен во что бы то ни стало продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели – всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами».
> Этот стих говорит о прямом и косвенном путях к Кришне, что позволяет варьировать стратегию проповеди в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами.


Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади-лила, 1.56:

"этавад эва джиджнасйам
таттва-джиджнасунатманах
анвайа-вйатирекабхйам
йат сйат сарватра сарвада"

Из разъяснения смысла этого стиха Шрилы Прбахупады:

"Духовный мир лежит далеко за пределами материального космоса, и тот, кто действительно стремится постичь его, должен обратиться к истинному духовному учителю и изучать науку о духовном мире как прямо, так и косвенно. Это значит, что человеку необходимо узнать о том, что помогает достичь желанной цели, и о том, что препятствует этому. 
...
Выражение _анвайа-вйатирекАбхйАм_ («прямо и косвенно») указывает на то, что метод преданного служения надлежит изучать в двух его аспектах: в прямом, то есть научиться служить Господу с любовью и преданностью, и в косвенном, что означает научится избегать препятствий на этом пути".

Примите мои поклоны, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху! 

Как соотнести вышеприведённые разъяснения Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что значат слова "прямо и косвенно" в чатур-шлоке Шримад-Бхагаватам, с Вашими разъяснениями? Имеется ли где-то в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады разъяснение, подобное Вашему?

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Амира

Варган, вы правы, но навряд ли это что-то уже изменит, «косвенная» проповедь уже так прочно и глубоко проникла в структуру. 

Прабхупада никогда не шёл на компромисс. И этому есть много подтверждений из его  слов на лекциях, в письма, комментариях. Те же, кому нравится заниматься аюрведой, астрологией, психологией будут ими заниматься, и найдут оправдания своим занятиям. Но это не проповедь любви к Богу. Это «потакание своим чувствам в допустимых пределах». Это карма йога – посвящение Богу плодов своей деятельности. Но не бхакти. Бхакти не содержит примесей.

----------


## Кеша

Нет никакой косвенной проповеди. Проповедь может быть эффективная или неэффективная.
Если человек становится преданным в результате так называемой "косвенной проповеди", то это и есть достижение цели.
Я сам продукт косвенной проповеди. И как же я рад, что косвенно проповедующий не стал слушать критиков, дав мне возможность плавно войти в Сознание Кришны.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади-лила, 1.56:
> 
> "этавад эва джиджнасйам
> таттва-джиджнасунатманах
> анвайа-вйатирекабхйам
> йат сйат сарватра сарвада"
> 
> Из разъяснения смысла этого стиха Шрилы Прбахупады:
> 
> ...


Если вы хотите, чтобы я отвечал на ваши вопросы, то задавайте их в моем разделе. Тогда я точно увижу и отвечу. В других разделах много похожих тем и обсуждений, и у меня нет времени следить за всеми этими темам. Тут я случайно наткнулся на ваш вопрос в теме, в которой я не принимал активного участия. Я мог бы его не заметить, а вы бы подумали, что мне нечего вам сказать. Поэтому я обязательно просматриваю только свой раздел и "Вопросы к РС", хотя в том разделе у меня нет особого желания писать и я делаю это только потому, что меня попросили мои коллеги из РС. Мне спокойнее говорить от своего имени. Если я ошибаюсь, я не хочу, чтобы мои ошибки приписывались всему РС. Поэтому моя позиция остается моей позицией и не бросает тень на других людей. Прошу учесть этот момент.

----------


## АлексКей

Психолог может изменить жизнь, но он должен быть преданным, он должен видеть причинно следственные связи, чтобы направить человека в нужное русло...

----------


## Keshava das

> Психолог может изменить жизнь, но он должен быть преданным, он должен видеть причинно следственные связи, чтобы направить человека в нужное русло...


Недавно у Шрилы Прабхупады прочитал: что "установление отношений с Богом - это целая наука" для этого необходимо установить (построить) свои отношения с вайшнавами и с Гуру. Получается если человек не выстроит своих отношений с Гуру и вашнавами, он не сможет построить отношений и с Богом... Здесь Прабхупада поднимает очень глубокий пласт фактически "практической психологии". Практика показывает, что для того чтобы построить свои отношения с вайшнавами нужно изначально быть очень одаренным большим психологом. Но не все же такие крутые психологи как А. Хакимов Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху. 
Другая категория социально успешных (психологов) наподобие Пьера Эделя и ему подобных... не хотят иметь ничего общего с ИСККОН т.к. усматривают во всем этом движении и книгах Прабхупады "социальную изоляцию" боятся потерять свой социальный успех.
Но если Кришна всепривлекающий обладающий всеми добродетелями, то и вайшнав постепенно, обретает те же самые качества и свойства..? в потенциале может стать очень могущественным сиддхом?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Практика показывает, что для построения отношений с вайшнавами надо иметь желание им служить  :smilies:  
Мы же не строим механически отношения на базе каких-то психологических техник. Мы хотим служим Кришне и тем, кто связан с Кришной. А дальше Сам Кришна регулирует процесс. Но нам придется при этом практиковать третий стих Шикшаштаки  :smilies: 

При чем тут Эдель к психологам непонятно, ему скорее самому остро нужен психолог... 
Однако есть преданные, которые проповедуют через психологию (Патина Павана, Говардхан Гопал и др.) и имеют при этом социльный успех и никакой "социальной изоляции".

----------


## Варган

Из девятой главы "Джайва Дхармы" Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура (диалог вайшнава Адвайты с шактой Дигамбарой):

"Адвайта подумал про себя: «Какой ужас! Вот так несчастье!» – но вслух произнес: «Очень хорошо. Пожалуйста, объясни мне один момент. Что такое цивилизация, и какое место занимает в ней современная наука?"

Дигамбара ответил: «*Жить в соответствии с законами цивилизации – значит говорить то, что услаждает слух уважаемых людей, носить одежду, которая нравится им, принимать пищу, которую они любят, и вообще делать все так, как они делают, и не делать ничего, что бы им не понравилось. А вы целенаправленно нарушаете все эти правила!*»

Адвайта удивился: «Каким же образом?»

Дигамабра назидательно сказал: «*Вы не общаетесь с другими!* *Вы полностью асоциальны! Вайшнавы никак не научатся искусству услаждать других лестными речами. Увидев кого-нибудь впервые, вы настырно просите его петь имя Хари. Вам что, больше нечего сказать человеку? Увидев вашу одежду, люди теряют всякое желание приглашать вас в гости. Вы, как павлины, гордитесь идиотским пучком волос на макушке и корзиной бус на шее, а ты одет лишь в набедренную повязку!* Вы питаетесь только растениями и кореньями! Короче говоря, уж вы-то нисколько не обременены правилами цивилизации!»

Адвайта подумал: «Если я стану противоречить ему, он уйдет. Это меня спасет». Затем он громко и насмешливо произнес: «Не думаешь ли ты, что благодаря следованию постулатам цивилизации твое следующее рождение будет счастливым?»

Дигамбара ответил: «Я так не думаю. Но если не будет цивилизации, будет ли совершенствоваться общество? Ты ведь согласен с тем, что общество нуждается в усовершенствовании. Когда мы сделаем счастливой нашу нынешнюю жизнь, можно будет заняться следующей».

Адвайта сказал: «Брат, если ты не разгневаешься, я тебе кое-что скажу».

Дигамбара ответил: «Ты друг моего детства. Я готов отдать за тебя свою жизнь. Почему ты решил, что я обижусь на тебя? Мы ведь цивилизованные люди. Даже если мы гневаемся, наши уста должны произносить приятные слова. Чем тщательнее мы скрываем свои истинные чувства, тем более цивилизованными становимся».

Адвайта сказал: «Человеческая жизнь продолжается лишь мгновение, но она несет в себе великое множество беспокойств. Эту коротенькую жизнь нужно посвятить поклонению Господу Хари. Цивилизация, о которой ты столь цветисто говоришь, всего лишь самообман. Поэтому я утверждаю, что эта «цивилизация» – синоним мошенничества. Люди, которые идут путем истины, просты и бесхитростны. Если же поступки человека являют собой лишь букет всевозможной лжи, то и сердце его исполнено коварства, деяния его греховны, а слова его – пустая лесть. Вот какова твоя «цивилизация»! Настоящая цивилизация не может быть такой. По настоящему цивилизованные люди честны и откровенны. В наше время люди лицемерно именуют порочность своих сердец цивилизацией. Истинной цивилизации присущи честность и благочестие. То же, что ты наивно считаешь цивилизацией, является лишь обманом и пороком. Признаки истинной цивилизованности можно найти лишь в среде вайшнавов. А псевдоцивилизация, пресыщенная грехом, привлекает лишь тех, кто далек от вайшнавской религии. «Цивилизация», о которой ты говоришь, не имеет никакого отношения к вечной природе души. Если ношение модной одежды, которая нравится другим, является верным признаком цивилизации, то самым цивилизованными окажутся проститутки. Предназначение одежды – покрывать тело. Одежда должна быть чистой и опрятной, не оскверненной нечистотами, дурными запахами и прочими изъянами. Пища должна быть легкой и питательной. В вегетарианской пище нет ничего плохого. Но ты больше заботишься о том, вкусна пища или нет. Ты не заботишься о том, чиста ли она. Алкоголь и мясо очень нечисты и оскверняют тело человека. «Цивилизация», которая строится на наслаждении порочными привычками, построена на накоплении греха. То, что ты называешь «современной цивилизацией», является цивилизацией кали-юги».

Дигамбара сказал: «Наверное, ты забыл, какой пышный двор у мусульманских правителей? Тебе следовало бы посмотреть, как модно одеваются тамошние придворные и как вежливо они разговаривают друг с другом!»

Адвайта возразил: «Эта вежливость больше похожа на лицемерие. Много ли теряет человек, не имеющий представления об этой преувеличенной вежливости? О брат, ты провел слишком много лет среди мусульман. Поэтому ты и защищаешь их образ жизни. Истинной цивилизацией можно считать лишь ту, которая помогает людям избавиться от греха. «Цивилизация», толкающая людей к греху, является цивилизацией кали-юги. Подобная цивилизация – жалкое посмешище».

Дигамбара сказал: «Видишь ли, современная цивилизация строится на идее гуманизма. Тех, кто не признает современной цивилизации, никто не считает за людей. Кстати, сейчас очень популярна модная одежда, способная придать женщине привлекательность и скрыть изъяны ее фигуры».

Адвайта усмехнулся: «Сам решай, хорошо это или плохо. По-моему, *современную цивилизацию превозносят лишь хитрые оппортунисты*. Таким людям нравится это нагромождение лжи – отчасти из-за их предрассудков, отчасти потому, что позволяет им скрывать их собственные недостатки. Но будет ли мудрый человек счастлив, будучи частью такой цивилизации? Подобную цивилизацию могут уберечь от распада только пустые обещания и жесткая сила».

Дигамбара возразил: «Многие считают, что люди во всем мире становятся все более образованными. По мере образованности людей будет возрастать и уровень цивилизации, а развитая цивилизация, без сомнения, превратит землю в Сваргалоку».

Адвайта рассмеялся: «Авторы этой теории курят ганджу. *У каждого, кто верит в подобные нелепые истории, в избытке слепой веры, а те, кто в них не верит, чрезвычайно разумны*. Знание может быть духовным и материальным. Я не думаю, что в мире возрос уровень духовного знания. Напротив, мне кажется, что вскоре оно будет полностью забыто. Я думаю, в мире развивается лишь материальное знание. Но имеет ли материальное знание какое-то отношение к душе? Когда материальное знание умножается, сердце привлекается материальными предметами. Я согласен с тем, что материальное знание умножается, но оно лишь развращает мир. Подобная «цивилизация» приносит большой вред душе».

Дигамбара изумленно спросил: «Почему же?»

Адвайта ответил: «Как я уже говорил, человеческая жизнь очень коротка. Душа подобна страннику, ненадолго остановившемуся в гостинице. Отпущенное ей время она должна использовать для достижения духовного совершенства. Если же путешественник интересуется лишь тем, чтобы в гостинице было удобно, он теряет время, которое должен посвятить планированию будущего путешествия. По мере роста материального знания будет уменьшаться внимание отводимое духовным предметам. Я считаю, что использовать материальное знание следует лишь в той мере, в какой оно действительно необходимо. Нет нужды культивировать материальное знание, ублажая тем самым его спутницу – материальную цивилизацию. Если уж на то пошло, подумай, долго ли мы будем пользоваться благами этого мира?»

Дигамбара возвел глаза к небу и воскликнул: «О Господи, я попал в общество фанатичного санньяси! *Неужели благо общества не имеет для тебя никакого значения?*»

Адвайта ответил: «Общество обществу рознь, и судить о полезности того или иного общества следует с точки зрения разума, а не пустых сантиментов. Общение с вайшнавами приносит благие плоды. Общение с материалистами не сулит душе ничего хорошего. Но хватит об этом. Скажи мне, что такое материальная наука?»

Дигамбара ответил: «В тантрах описывается множество отраслей материальной науки. Материальная наука охватывает все мыслимое знание, раскрывает все способности и воспевает всю красоту материального мира. Примерами материальных наук служит военная наука, медицина, музыка, астрономия и многое другое, столь же полезное. Материальная природа является изначальной силой (вот я опять затрагиваю духовную истину!), дающей рождение материальному миру. Он возник из нее. Ее сила наполняет его чудестным многообразием. Из нее возникают все формы – одна за другой. Все отрасли знания также исходят из материи. Когда человек осознает это, Мать Нистарини избавляет его от материального бытия и дарует освобождение. Тем не менее, вайшнавы не стремятся служить Матери Нистарини. Освобождения человек достигает только благодаря постижению этих истин. Как известно, благодаря кропотливому изучению материального знания Платон, Аристотель, Сократ, знаменитый Хаким и многие другие мудрецы, живущие в странах яванов, смогли написать такое множество интересных книг».

Адвайта сказал: «Ты решил, что вайшнавы не интересуются наукой. Это неверно. Вайшнавы интересуются наукой, истинным знанием, которое описывается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.9.30) следующими словами:
Верховная Личность Бога сказал: «Знание обо Мне, изложенное в писаниях, очень сокровенно, и его следует постигать только в сочетании с преданным служением. Теперь я расскажу тебе обо всем, что необходимо для этого процесса. Ты можешь смело воспользоваться этим знанием.

Удовлетворенный служением Брахмы, Господь дал ему эти наставления перед сотворением материального мира. Господь раскрыл ему суть чистой вайшнавской религии. О Дигамбара, существует два вида знаний: духовное и материальное. Поскольку материальное знание обретается посредством материальных чувств, оно весьма условно. К тому же, оно бесполезно для духовного продвижения. Оно необходимо для жизни в материальном мире. Духовное знание именуется шуддха-гьяна (чистое-знание). На фундаменте этого вечного знания строится храм преданного служения. Между духовным и материальным знанием существует огромное различие. Ты называешь материальное знание «наукой», но оно вовсе не является наукой. Ты громко именуешь «наукой» медицину и другие предметы, но именовать «наукой« следует только духовное знание, которое коренным образом отличается от материального. Слова «знание» и «наука» синонимичны. Непосредственное восприятие духовной истины называется знанием. Если же над материальным знанием довлеет духовное знание, оно зовется наукой. Таким образом, они обозначают один и тот же предмет, но в различных обстоятельствах к ним применяется слово «знание», либо слово «наука». Ты называешь наукой материальное знание. Вайшнавы же называют наукой должное применение материального знания. Военное дело, медицина, астрономия, химия и все остальные отрасли материального знания не имеют никакого отношения к душе. Они никак не влияют не вечную деятельность и вечные обязанности души. Вайшнавы не критикуют материалистов, которые отправляют ведические обряды (карма-канду) ради материального прогресса. Почему бы нет? Их усилия, направленные на достижение материального благосостояния, косвенным образом способствуют духовному продвижению вайшнавов. Если хочешь, можешь именовать материальное знание «материальной наукой». Что в этом дурного? Глупо спорить из-за названий».

Дигамбара сказал: «Если бы не было тех или иных или иных материальных достижений, вам не было бы так легко проводить жизнь в преданном служении. Поэтому вы не должны препятствовать материальному прогрессу».

Адвайта заметил: «Различные люди, побуждаемые различными желаниями, прилагают различные усилия, и Верховный Правитель каждому воздает по заслугам».

Дигамбара спросил: «Как ты считаешь, почему у людей возникают различные желания?»
Адвайта ответил: «Желания обусловлены прошлой кармой. Тот, чьи материальные желания сильны, приобретает знание о материальных предметах и опыт в материальной деятельности. Безусловно, материальные достижения могут пригодиться и вайшнавам в их служении Господу Кришне. *Однако самим вайшнавам не обязательно изучать Платона, Сократа, медицину или военное дело.* Плотник может соорудить повозку, а домохозяин-вайшнав может использовать эту повозку и катать Божества Господа. Пчелы могут собирать мед, а преданные Господа могут предложить этот мед Господу. Не каждый в этом мире интересуется духовным прогрессом. Различные желания порождают различные виды деятельности. Люди бывают разными – одни по природе своей возвышенны, другие низменны. Те, чьи желания низменны, могут заниматься мирской деятельностью, а те, чьи желания возвышенны, могут использовать плоды этого труда для духовных целей. Колесо этого мира крутится, движимое этими различиями. Материалисты самозабвенно трудятся, а вайшнавы используют плоды их труда во благо общества. Материалисты не понимают, что они помогают вайшнавам. Тем не менее, введенные в заблуждение энергией Гсопода Вишну, майей, они продолжают заниматься этой деятельностью. Таким образом весь мир, сам того не ведая, служит вайшнавам».

----------

